#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-30
<asac> some bug commentors are plain nuts :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> Bug 89704
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89704 in firefox "No backport of Firefox 2.o to Dapper" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89704
<asac> last comment
<erb__> If you type in a field with Opera, and then reload/refresh the page, the text in the field is cleared. Does anyone know how to prevent this?
<asac> i guess ubuntu-mozillateam does not use opera a lot ;)
<gnomefreak> problem there is he doesnt read everything. mozilla did not stop patching 1.5 but will in the months to come
<asac> gnomefreak: right
<gnomefreak> erb__: try #opera?
<asac> is there such a channel=
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> asac: should be
<gnomefreak> if not than good luck
<asac> erb__: try that or look for internet forums
<erb__> OK, I wansn't sure if Opera is derived from Mozilla
<gnomefreak> do we have a final support date yet?
<asac> gnomefreak: not yet
<gnomefreak> erb__: no its nonfree
<asac> there will definitly be one more release
<asac> everything else would be crazy
<gnomefreak> oh there will?
<gnomefreak> .4?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> oh duh
<asac> thats for sure
<asac> i will have to go with redhat/novell guys to figure out what happens next
<gnomefreak> 1.5.0.11 would be next release of 1.5 iirc
<asac> current + 1 it will be :)
<gnomefreak> asac: we can backport 2.0 to dapper but i think best way to do that is to kill the libc6 depend
<asac> are we at .10?
<gnomefreak> i think .10 is last
<gnomefreak> thats why i was thinking .11
<asac> problem is not firefox, but that all apps that use mozembed will break and need at least a respin
<gnomefreak> yeah that is alot of work
<gnomefreak> IMHO dapper should have gotten 2.0 beta (iirc that was there) since its LTS
<asac> dapper?
<gnomefreak> maybe not as stable as people would like but there werent that many issues
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah dapper
<asac> you cannot do that
<asac> really
<asac> beta is not officially supported, no security issues tracked. Complete mess
<gnomefreak> i can dream cant i :(
<asac> sure ;)
<asac> we can also put up 3.0 to gutsy
<gnomefreak> well i dont think this was something they were thinking about
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> in universe?
<asac> but i doubt thats wise :)
<asac> they certainly did think about the firefox support mess
<gnomefreak> asac: would it hurt anything for the alphas?
<asac> we will have the firefox-trunk package
<asac> but that won't be used by mozembedders
<gnomefreak> yeah we have to repin everything after i get gutsy repo opened
<gnomefreak> respin. but i can do that given a few days
<asac> tomorrow i will try to upload tbird
<asac> want to have it going before sevilla
<gnomefreak> true
* gnomefreak will be back when sevilla is over give or take
<asac> take ;)
<gnomefreak> i leave sometime this week and will be in and out for the most part thursday-sunday i doubt ill be here at all
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> do you want respin on ffox in gutsy once nss and nspr are uploadeD?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> or do you want to wait out the hunspell?
<asac> current idea. push nss and nspr through NEW
<asac> then go and push thunderbird
<asac> 2.0
<gnomefreak> if we are not waiting for new hunspell i can respin all of them in gutsy with the time i have since i can leave them build for a couple of hours
<asac> then enigmail, locales, ffox, ffox-trunk
<gnomefreak> iceape > ffox-trunk IMHO
<asac> ah right
<gnomefreak> its gonna need the most care i would think
<asac> yes
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> ffox-trunk upstream is still working on everyday
<gnomefreak> iceape == stable release
<asac> ah ... yes we release ffox-trunk to official archive only on alpha/beta/rc releases
<asac> not daily
<gnomefreak> -trunk we will be updating more
<asac> maybe i name it ffox-preview
<asac> not -trunk
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> that might be better
<gnomefreak> we wont keep it in repos unles sit is stable before release?
<asac> think we will not release it
<gnomefreak> unless it
<asac> but maybe we will
<asac> and update as security releases
<gnomefreak> ok than why tease people ;)
<asac> but that has to be figured out
<gnomefreak> asac: that is coming up in sevilla?
<asac> probably
<asac> one point i should add to my list
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i need to test reply-to-list (i havent gotten a list post since i installed it)  i would like that to be added but im sure there are easier things we can do
<asac> its not there?
<asac> afaik the patch is in
<gnomefreak> the patch but the addon itself is a bitch to find
<asac> a bitch?
<gnomefreak> since tbird doesnt support it it seems
<asac> hmmm
<gnomefreak> its not on tbirds extentions page
<asac> once i released icedove he will probably update his extension
<asac> ah yes ... the link is in my entry
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> your doing icedove for debian?
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/114-thunderbird-+-reply-to-list-...-here-it-comes.html
<asac> yes icedove 2.0
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> yep thats where i got it from
<gnomefreak> afaik it hasnt been tested on 2.0
<gnomefreak> seems someone in the replys tested on 3.0 thougyh
<gnomefreak> -y
<asac> http://alumnit.ca/wiki/index.php?page=ReplyToListThunderbirdExtension
<asac> slow site
<asac> but there the extension is
<gnomefreak> yeah this was one of the pages i looked at. i think your blog sends you here
<asac> yes
<asac> http://alumnit.ca/wiki/attachments/replytolist-0.2.0.xpi
<asac> thats the desired blob
<gnomefreak> yeah it took me a while to go through each link to get to where i got it
<asac> does it work?
<asac> i don't see the patch
<asac> do you have the patch?
<gnomefreak> not sure yet ill know by tomorrow
<gnomefreak> no patch needed
<asac> didn't i modify it?
<gnomefreak> it was included afaik
<asac> no patch needed?
<gnomefreak> asac: no
<gnomefreak> not that i saw
<asac> hmm doubt it has been included
<gnomefreak> I also want to say that apparently your patch is also included in the mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.0 (testing) package
<asac> will look
<gnomefreak> that is last post on last link
<gnomefreak> http://alumnit.ca/wiki/index.php?page=ReplyToListThunderbirdExtension
<gnomefreak> so i figured it was included
<asac> ups
<asac> which mozilla-thunderbird package ... upstream?
<asac> hmmm
<asac> interesting
<gnomefreak> im using ours
<gnomefreak> so im assuming it was placed in upstream
<gnomefreak> im grabbing the latest source of our build ill see if it was added
<gnomefreak> it would be nice if the patch stated the version of thunderbird
<gnomefreak> it was built on apr. 6
<gnomefreak> 2006
<gnomefreak> atleast alumnit;s patch is
<gnomefreak> it doesnt seem to work on our build
<gnomefreak> atleast it cant reply to ubuntu-users list
<asac> ok
<asac> i think we need the patch
<asac> makes sense
<asac> thought i did that
<gnomefreak> yep it does
<asac> but i can't see it here
<gnomefreak> i never saww it
<gnomefreak> i do remember the patch we used for 1.5 fails to apply on 2.0
<asac> i remembe rthat i merged it
<asac> i guess you have it somewhere
<asac> :)
<asac> i gave it to you ;)
<gnomefreak> i dont :( that im aware of
<asac> but it never ended in bzr
<gnomefreak> i had the 1.5 version never saw 2.0 version
<asac> maybe ... anyway tomorrow it will land in bzr
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> nss, nspr will go up :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> so what issues did tbird have so far?
<gnomefreak> i will try to fork gutsy in dists/ in my repo
<gnomefreak> the hopepage and stuff were fixed
<gnomefreak> homepage*
<gnomefreak> the install dilog
<gnomefreak> dialog (the one where you set up accounts)
<gnomefreak> the folder i guess people can deal with
<gnomefreak> if it upgrades smoothly
<asac> hmm
<asac> yes the install dialog
<gnomefreak> since i wasnt able to upgrade mozilla-thunderbird to thunderbird
<asac> thats a bit wierd
<asac> i don't see it here
<asac> :)
<asac> i mean i don't see in sourc where the wizard info is
<gnomefreak> asac: go to add account
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> yes i know that .)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> its missing in sources ;)
<asac> what is the list we are missing?
<asac> google?
<gnomefreak> google on ffox is not included
<asac> yes that i know
<gnomefreak> gmail unix spool and a couple of others
<asac> i mean for tbird
<asac> gmail
<asac> you said
<gnomefreak> hold on im load ing it
<gnomefreak> upstream has.  email account, unix mailspool (movemail), RSS news & blogs, Gmail, newsgroup account
<asac> hmmm think i found it
<gnomefreak> we have. email account, and newsgroup account
<asac> ./usr/lib/thunderbird/isp
<asac> ./usr/lib/thunderbird/isp/SpamAssassin.sfd
<asac> ./usr/lib/thunderbird/isp/SpamPal.sfd
<asac> ./usr/lib/thunderbird/isp/en-US
<asac> ./usr/lib/thunderbird/isp/en-US/gmail.rdf
<asac> ./usr/lib/thunderbird/defaults/isp
<asac> those are missing
<asac>  ./usr/lib/thunderbird/defaults/isp/rss.rdf
<asac> anything else?
<gnomefreak> for tbird?
<gnomefreak> i think that is it
<gnomefreak> oh -dbg package maybe?
<gnomefreak> liferea can use one too IMHO but i dont think its used enough to get too many reports on it
* gnomefreak needs to find pittis repos again
<gnomefreak> asac: read #8 http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/ubuntu-traffic/latest.html
<asac> ok testbuild
<asac> nice
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe bzr will be updated in 10 min
<gnomefreak> ok ill grab it tonight and build it over night for testing
<asac> first lets see :)
<gnomefreak> do you have pittis repo handy google cant find it
<asac> hmm
<asac> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<gnomefreak> ah ty
<asac> lets see
<asac> hmm  now i have email + gmail + news
<asac> what am i missing?
<asac> gnomefreak: what else is there?
<gnomefreak> the only things i remember are the folders but thats in upstream, the gmail thing and the patch
* gnomefreak needs to find google for firefox 2.0 and 3.0
<gnomefreak> only thing i find is tool bars
<asac> i see it here as well
<asac> in dist/bin it works
<asac> as usual upstream build system is broken for "real" unix installs
<asac> now it works
<asac> rss.rdf didn't install to right place (e.g. ended in /usr/lib/thunderbird/defaults/isp instead of /usr/lib/thunderbird/isp
<asac> and movemail.rdf wasn't installed at all
<asac> tse
<gnomefreak> are those used often?
<asac> actually movemail is broken
<asac> i would like to drop it
<asac> but upstream ships it for whatever reason
<asac> (feisty2)asac@hector:~/ubuntu_bzr/tbird-2.0/build-tree/mozilla/mailnews/base/ispdata$ lsCVS  Makefile.in  README  aol.rdf  dotmac.rdf  gmail.rdf  googlemail.rdf  movemail.rdf
<asac> looks like ther is aol.rdf as well
<asac> and googlemail :)
<gnomefreak> aol mail?
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> yuck
<asac> nobody knows what happens if you use that though :)
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> might be a century old ;)
<asac> its such a borked thing
<asac> i guess i will drop movemail for now
<asac> lets see how much people wine
<gnomefreak> cool
<asac> why is that cool ;)
<gnomefreak> if it is broken we dont need it
<asac> i already know what they will write ;)
<gnomefreak> too much work to worry about broken crap
* gnomefreak never used doesnt know what exactly movemail is
<asac> tries to integrate well with unix
<asac> e.g. what mutt does
<asac> but fails miserably :)
<gnomefreak> ah
* gnomefreak will be back later maybe i have to run out for smokes
<asac> yeah will be in bad most likely
<asac> will commit the missing rss.rdf fix
<asac> and push to bzr
<asac> so maybe try to merge/pull
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ill pull when i get back at;east try to
<AlexLatchford> Howdy guys, can anyone experience these bugs?
<AlexLatchford> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373424
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 373424 in General "Rapidly pressing enter key twice causes crash" [Critical,Unconfirmed] 
<AlexLatchford> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=374201
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 374201 in Keyboard Navigation "browser crashes when using the enter key to break up paragraphs" [Critical,Unconfirmed] 
<AlexLatchford> I have had 4 people now complain to me about this, not on Linux though
<AlexLatchford> and I cannot seem to reproduce..
<AlexLatchford> (I am not sure if this is a Windows Only bug), but apparently it is pretty annoying one that should get attention for 2.0.0.4
<asac> hmm
<asac> extension problem?
<asac> if its only on windows then we should not bother
<asac> most wierd problems are extension/plugin caused :)
<asac> are there talkback ids in the bugs?
<asac> ah both unconfirmed
<asac> hmm
<asac> i can't confirm unless we have reports about these
<asac> gnomefreak: ok bzr is pushing tbird update
<asac> gnomefreak: bzr revert your changes
<asac> bzr pull
<asac> then change version to -0ubuntu0.mt1
<asac> ok out
<gnomefreak> asac: you want it to be thunderbird (2.0.0.0-1-0ubuntu0.mt1)? that looks weird. looks worse the way it is. old version is thunderbird (2.0.0.0-1). ill spin it in morning once you answer and im awake or something like that. its almost midnight and im tired.
<gnomefreak> bug 89704 is turning into a circus :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89704 in firefox "No backport of Firefox 2.o to Dapper" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89704
<asac> right
<asac> gnomefreak: 2.0.0.0-0ubuntu0.mt1
<asac> wth ... mail-servers are getting lazy nowadays
<asac> just deliever weeks after retrieval
<asac> ok sunbird is open for adoption
<Admiral_Chicago> not me.
<Admiral_Chicago> blah, breakfanht
<Admiral_Chicago> bug #54637
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54637 in mozilla-thunderbird "Searching in messages freezes Thunderbird" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54637
<asac> hmm ... probably .msf file needs to be regenerated
<asac> to not freeze anymore
<gnomefreak> dpkg-source: warning: executable mode 0755 of <somefile> will not be represented in diff   is there a way to stop all those warnings?
<hjmf> Hi all
<hjmf> One question on thunderbird bug 54637
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54637 in mozilla-thunderbird "Searching in messages freezes Thunderbird" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54637
<hjmf> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/54637/comments/7
<hjmf> > I can still reproduce this - is it worth trying to strace it? What sort
<hjmf> of debugger output would help isolate the issue? <
<hjmf> it is a freeze, maybe a live gdb bt if any? or maybe a strace?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: is it freeze system up totally or just tbird?
<hjmf> I didn't triage that bug, but I understand that is only tb
* gnomefreak would lean towards the live gdb to see what it is freezing on
<hjmf> Oops, the OP says that he has already tried to strace with no results
<gnomefreak> yay its building finally
<gnomefreak> is he doing it correctly or winging it ;)
<hjmf> I'm too newbie with gdb to say which commands to use on a freeze and if it yelds something usable :(
<gnomefreak> ok opening it and looking at it
<gnomefreak> the OP is mark im sure he knows what hes doing
<hjmf> that's why I'm reluctant to post a quick answer :-P
<gnomefreak> btw you have a good dbg package where as he doesnt
<hjmf> do you have messages to search at on tb
<hjmf> ?
<hjmf> I don't use it
<hjmf> at all :)
<gnomefreak> try it with the dbg package you have for retraces see if you come up with something i would go with gdb first if that fails try strace but im thinking its the amount of messages or size of them
<asac> hjmf: any extensions/plugins?
<gnomefreak> asac: happens in safe mode
<hjmf> asac: mark states he doesnt
<asac> so both of you can reproduce?
<hjmf> I don't have tried
<gnomefreak> ClaireNewman  and mark see it
<gnomefreak> alex cant reproduce it
* gnomefreak doesnt have enough saved to try it
* hjmf even have ever tried tb :)
<hjmf> s/ever/never/g
<hjmf> I have to go out for a while, maybe half an hour. Will take a look to the logs later if you do end up with something ;)
<asac> i asked mark to try something
<hjmf> k thanks asac
<hjmf> see you
<asac> cu
<gnomefreak> btw the above warning were due to bad .orig.tar seems that bzr got messed up when cloning
<asac> bzr never got messed up :)
<asac> you messed up most likely
<asac> ah ... no executable is fine
<asac> just ignore them
<gnomefreak> couldnt
<gnomefreak> it failed to build so i re did clone and it is building fine
<bluekuja> asac: check my pm
<gnomefreak> i hate filing a bug than 18hours later it works like it should :(
<asac> bluekuja: why pm?
<asac> /usr/share/pixmaps ?
<asac> why not right place?
<gnomefreak> safer to ask in channel he gets to it that way ;)
* gnomefreak cant remember if we updated iceape bzr to where we are now with it 
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> i have to re-get all the branches and i cant remember if we updated iceape branch fully but i think we did
<bluekuja> asac: I got two comments in revu saying that its not the right place
<asac> dunno ... better keep what you have now if you are unsure
<asac> bluekuja: then be more specific
<asac> what package ? what kind of images?
<bluekuja> I link it to you
<bluekuja> just a moment
<bluekuja> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4901
<bluekuja> here it is
<asac> if they are for you applications only you should send them somewhere to /usr/share/APPNAME/SOMEFOLDER
<bluekuja> check last upload
<bluekuja> on 24 april
<asac> what does gtorrent-viewer do?
<bluekuja> it retrieves infos from trackers, checking files and so on
<bluekuja> before starting the download
<bluekuja> did you see anything wrong with /pixmaps folder?
<gnomefreak> i would be more inclinded to ask laserjock or bddebian since they are the ones that commented on it they would know why they said those things
<asac> i am currently not seeing anything
<asac> now looking :)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: yeah, that's a good point
<bluekuja> asac: found?
<asac> bluekuja: you run aclocal and friends during build ... which is bad
<asac> bluekuja: yes
<asac> its wrong
<asac> debian/gtorrent-viewer/pixmaps/gtorrentviewer.xpm
<asac> -> debian/gtorrent-viewer/usr/share/pixmaps/gtorrentviewer.xpm
<asac> same for the .png
<asac> and for applications directory
<asac> should go below /usr/share/ as well
<bluekuja> oh...I tried to change it into upstream source files
<bluekuja> but I got no postive results
<bluekuja> what do you suggest me to do to fix it?
<asac> fix upstream Makefile.am :)
<bluekuja> asac: you rock man :D
<asac> pkgdatadir is bad
<asac> e.g. its empty
<asac> you might be able to pass -datadir to configure
<asac> but looks borked as well
<asac> bluekuja: looks like it needs a newer automake
<asac> just run aclocal and automake -a -f -c once with latest automake
<asac> and you will see
<asac> bluekuja: yeah automake-1.4 is borked
<asac> use automake-1.10
<asac> and you are done
<asac> please remove autotools-dev from build-depends
<asac> and don't run maintainer scripts on normal build
<asac> i guess you have to set AM_MAINTAINER_MODE or something like that
<asac> if you have more questions let me know
* hjmf is back
<asac> welcome :)
<hjmf> :)
<huizache> hello I haev just upgraded to ubuntu feisty, and i realize i lost mozilla-browser and mozilla-composer
<huizache> how can i reinstall them in ubuntu package?
<asac> not in feisty ... at some point we might get iceape as backports ... for now you can try
<asac> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs that you find from these packages to: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com
<asac> huizache: ^^^^
<asac> there you find iceape-browser + iceape-composer
<asac> which is the same
<asac> like mozilla-browser + -composer
<huizache> asac: ok thank you
<asac> packages should be there unless you are on amd64
<huizache> asac: it is an imoprtant lose...
<asac> in that case let me know ... i will push amd64 packages then
<asac> we will get iceape-* in gutsy again
<asac> unfortunate that we don't have it in feisty, right.
<huizache> asac: are they VERY buggy?
<asac> usually not
<asac> at least iceape should be fine
<huizache> asac: thank you, am updating menu.lists
<asac> he?
<asac> ah you mean sources.lists
<asac> :)
<asac> hjmf: is retrace service broken?
<huizache> sorry, yes
<asac> hjmf: ah nevermind its edgy where you asked for amd64 retrace
<hjmf> asac: don't know, but I can retrace and autopost rightly
<hjmf> ah! ok
<hjmf> yes, an edgy report
<hjmf> :)
<asac> bluekuja: did it work?
<bluekuja> asac: it seems to be working now(testing it), I uploaded it into revu again, try to see it http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4972
<bluekuja> again
<huizache> asac: PERFECT, it is working, I will report back bugs. Salud
<asac> bluekuja: did you fix that autotool files don't get regen?
<bluekuja> asac: nope I changed makefile.am only
<asac> to what?
<asac> you should have regen with new autoconf only
<asac> aeh automake
<asac> nothing else needed ... + fix the autoregen of those files.
<asac> at least thats what i would ask you to do ;)
<bluekuja> asac: damn, I missed it and I changed makefile.am to change subdirs
<bluekuja> to install it not on pixmaps
<bluekuja> but on /usr/share/application/pixmaps
<bluekuja> and now I have /usr/share/pixmaps
<asac> bluekuja: maybe you have been offline?
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> 17:38 < bluekuja> asac: you rock man :D
<asac> 17:39 < asac> pkgdatadir is bad
<asac> 17:39 < asac> e.g. its empty
<asac> 17:39 < asac> you might be able to pass -datadir to configure
<asac> 17:39 < asac> but looks borked as well
<asac> 17:44 < asac> bluekuja: looks like it needs a newer automake
<bluekuja> I got dced
<asac> 17:44 < asac> just run aclocal and automake -a -f -c once with latest automake
<asac> 17:44 < asac> and you will see
<asac> 17:45 < asac> bluekuja: yeah automake-1.4 is borked
<asac> 17:45 < asac> use automake-1.10
<asac> 17:46 < asac> and you are done
<asac> 17:46 < asac> please remove autotools-dev from build-depends
<asac> 17:46 < asac> and don't run maintainer scripts on normal build
<asac> 17:46 < asac> i guess you have to set AM_MAINTAINER_MODE or something like that
<asac> 17:47 < asac> if you have more questions let me know
<bluekuja> awwwww
<bluekuja> I got dced
<bluekuja> after i said you rock man
<asac> all ok ;)
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> yeah i saw that now
<bluekuja> let's do it
<bluekuja> asac: i get this output after aclocal and automake
<bluekuja> asac: src/Makefile.am:8: `CFLAGS' is a user variable, you should not override it;
<bluekuja> src/Makefile.am:8: use `AM_CFLAGS' instead.
<gnomefreak> seems alpha 5 was released
<gnomefreak> ill see about spinning that when tbird is done
<asac> bluekuja: yeah thats a bug
<asac> in upstream Makefiles
<asac> you must not set CFLAGS
<asac> but use AM_CFLAGS
<bluekuja> asac: yes, I just changed it
<bluekuja> asac: now i get configure.in:89: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_INTLTOOL
<bluekuja>       If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
<bluekuja>       See the Autoconf documentation.
<bluekuja> make[1] : *** [configure]  Error 1
<bluekuja> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/andy/package-revu-3/gtorrent-viewer-0.2b'
<bluekuja> make: *** [build-stamp]  Error 2
<asac> did you rerun autoconf?
<bluekuja> yes
<asac> automake?
<asac> automake -a -f -c ?
<bluekuja> aclocal, automake, autoconf
<bluekuja> ye
<bluekuja> let me re-run them
<bluekuja> again
<asac> maybe you have to run aclocal, autoconf, automake ? ... e.g. in that sequence?
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> let's try
<bluekuja> ./configure: line 3791: `AC_PROG_INTLTOOL(0.23)'
<bluekuja> make: *** [config.status]  Error 2
<bluekuja> now
<bluekuja> running them in that sequence
<bluekuja> in sequence aclocal, automake, autoconf now i get
<bluekuja> configure.in:89: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_INTLTOOL
<bluekuja>       If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
<bluekuja>       See the Autoconf documentation.
<asac> interesting ... for me it just worked :/
<bluekuja> mmmm....
<bluekuja> lets do it again starting from the first step
<asac> bluekuja: clean target does not clean your sources
<asac> which is big problem
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> $(MAKE) clean distclean
<bluekuja> added
<bluekuja> lets try
<bluekuja> asac: that error again
<bluekuja> with this one ./configure: line 3791: syntax error near unexpected token `0.23'
<bluekuja> ./configure: line 3791: `AC_PROG_INTLTOOL(0.23)'
* gnomefreak goes to lay down. 
<asac> bluekuja: what versions of the helper apps are you using?
<bluekuja> what do you mean with helper apps?
<bluekuja> automake, autoconf etc?
<bluekuja> asac: ?
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> asac: automake 1.10
<bluekuja> autoconf 2.61
<asac> aclocal as well?
<bluekuja> yes
<asac> hmm
<bluekuja> asac: I gonna become crazy for this
<bluekuja> asac: :D
<asac> works here
<bluekuja> damn
<asac> i have AC_PROG_INTLTOOL([0.23] )
<asac> is it the same for you?
<bluekuja> yes
<bluekuja> thats it
<bluekuja> ./configure: line 3791: `AC_PROG_INTLTOOL(0.23)'
<asac> yeah ... no problem here ;)
<bluekuja> you can build without problems there?
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> that's strange....did you download the source using revu?
<asac> he?
<asac> i pulled what was there with wget
<asac> dpkg-source -x ...
<bluekuja> yeah, great
<bluekuja> well, I really dont know whats wrong here
<bluekuja> build hangs at AC_PROG point
<bluekuja> with an error 2
<bluekuja> asac: I have to leave now....will you be on tomorrow?
<bluekuja> or late evening?
<asac> i am here
<bluekuja> great
<asac> if not i will be back  :)
<asac> i pull clean now
<bluekuja> hehehe :D
<bluekuja> can you send me by email your files?
<bluekuja> so I can check whats wrong
<bluekuja> asac: do you think that after fixing this, .xpm and .png error will be ok?
<asac> (feisty2)asac@hector:~/ubuntu_revu/gtorrent-viewer-0.2b$ aclocal-1.10
<asac> (feisty2)asac@hector:~/ubuntu_revu/gtorrent-viewer-0.2b$ autoconf
<asac> autoconf      autoconf2.13  autoconf2.50
<asac> (feisty2)asac@hector:~/ubuntu_revu/gtorrent-viewer-0.2b$ autoconf2.50
<asac> (feisty2)asac@hector:~/ubuntu_revu/gtorrent-viewer-0.2b$ automake-1.10 -a -f -c
<asac> src/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'
<asac> src/Makefile.am:8: `CFLAGS' is a user variable, you should not override it;
<asac> src/Makefile.am:8: use `AM_CFLAGS' instead.
<asac> (feisty2)asac@hector:~/ubuntu_revu/gtorrent-viewer-0.2b$ dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -bdpkg-buildpackage: source package is gtorrent-viewer
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage: source version is 0.2b-1
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage: source changed by Andrea Veri <bluekuja@ubuntu.com>
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture amd64
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage: source version without epoch 0.2b-1 fakeroot debian/rules clean
<asac> dh_testdir
<asac> dh_testroot
<asac> rm -f build-stamp
<asac> # Add here commands to clean up after the build process.
<asac> dh_clean  debian/rules build
<asac> dh_testdir
<asac> # Add here commands to configure the package.
<asac> CFLAGS="-Wall -g -O2 -Wl,-z,defs" ./configure --prefix=/usr --mandir=\${prefix}/share/man --infodir=\${prefix}/share/info
<asac> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<asac> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<asac> ups sorry
<asac> it works
<asac> yes its fixed here now
<asac> just the above
<asac> done
<asac> i have no autoconf2.6
<asac> bluekuja: maybe thats the problem for you+
<asac> oh its 2.61 ... so nevermind
<bluekuja> asac: after fixing this, .png and .xpm problem will be ok?
<asac> y
<bluekuja> asac: well the only thing that seems to be not working is the on you said before
<bluekuja> asac: AC_PROG_
<bluekuja> asac: i get it and it hangs
<asac> yeah ... thats on you to figure out ;)
<asac> i have no problems
<bluekuja> I'm getting version 2.50 and 2.12 of auto/make/conf
<bluekuja> *2.13
<asac> read above
<asac> its all in there
<asac> got to go
* asac out
<bluekuja> thanks a lot asac
<bluekuja> I'll look for you
<bluekuja> ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: trunk is failing with ./debian/rules:29: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/tarball.mk: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> ./debian/rules:30: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> ./debian/rules:31: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> ./debian/rules:32: /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk'.  Stop.
<gnomefreak> i am gonan work on it to see whats going on but this is all done by ./debian/rules neworig  and i found the lines in rules but not sure why its not working.
<asac> yeah
<asac> you are missing build-depends
<asac> install them first
<asac> then you can regen
<asac> especially you miss cdbs gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hmmm than apt-get build-dep is borked
<asac> ok shopping
<asac> yeah
<asac> install manually
<gnomefreak> it should have pulled them in :(
<gnomefreak> ok ill grab them and try go shopping :)
<asac> yeah but you miss at least cdbs
<asac> if not quilt as well
<gnomefreak> Reading state information... Done
<gnomefreak> quilt is already the newest version.
<gnomefreak> autotools-dev is already the newest version.
<gnomefreak> cdbs is already the newest version.
<gnomefreak> debhelper is already the newest version.
<gnomefreak> thats not it :(
<gnomefreak> oh wait
<gnomefreak> nvm i had them in chroot not in base sysnad neworig wont build in chroot so i have to build it in base sys and build package in chroot
<asac> actually i think we should reject crash reports for edgy
<asac> that are no regressions due to security update
<hjmf> hmm, that will take out all the fun! (my fun)
<hjmf> seriously, do you mean rejecting any new crash report from edgy?
<hjmf> It will be safe, as most of them if not all, are instant dups of some other bug
<hjmf> though I have no problem on retracing them and search for a dup as it is a nearly automated task
<asac> right ... lets just keep this on the radar
<gnomefreak> asac: you didnt remove the thenes-system-cario-fix patch from trunk branch?
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 01 May 11:00: Kernel Team | 01 May 14:00: Mozilla Team | 02 May 08:00: Edubuntu | 02 May 16:00: Xubuntu Developers | 03 May 12:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 08 May 16:00: Technical Board
* gnomefreak will be here give or take until trunk stops failing to build
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-01
<gnomefreak> asac: are we maintaining liferea?
<gnomefreak> asac: remind me tomorrow to get with you on this trunk build. its failing
<Naddiseo> Good evening/day/night/morning :) Err, where can I get the packages/binary for ff3?
<Naddiseo> Need to test some stuff :p
<gnomefreak> asac: also the versioning for tbird that you told me to use is < the version that is already in repos. but im going to bed now its beena  f'ed up day
<asac> Naddiseo: !moztest
<asac> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs that you find from these packages to: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com
<Naddiseo> OK, thanks
<[Cade] > So now that the toolchain in Gutsy is up and it seems regular packages are trickling in, what's the word on Thunderbird 2?
<gnomefreak> [Cade] : we are waiting on more than ust the tool chain
<[Cade] > such as?
<gnomefreak> nss nspr hunspell
<[Cade] > Are the version in Gutsy not up-to-date enough for TB2?
<gnomefreak> no we havent pushed them yet. same for fx and everything else
<[Cade] > kk
<gnomefreak> i guess we are not working fast enough for him :(
<gnomefreak> asac: im attempting the trunk build again doing it a different way but i have a bad feeling upstream changed something that we need to modify for
* gnomefreak thinking sleep isnt gonna happen tonight
<gnomefreak> asac: also copy is broken in fx from the testing repo
* gnomefreak setting up another feisty chroot so i can go through the mt-needtester tags :)
* gnomefreak gone its 2:30am and i would love to get sleep
<gnomefreak> asac: ok its 3:30 and i want sleep damnit. but anyway please wait on uploading ffox to gutsy we have some things that IMO need to be worked out before its goes in
<hjmf> @schedule Madrid
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Madrid: 01 May 17:00: Kernel Team | 01 May 20:00: Mozilla Team | 02 May 14:00: Edubuntu | 02 May 22:00: Xubuntu Developers | 03 May 18:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 08 May 22:00: Technical Board
<asac> gnomefreak:ok
<asac> @schedule berlin
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 01 May 17:00: Kernel Team | 01 May 20:00: Mozilla Team | 02 May 14:00: Edubuntu | 02 May 22:00: Xubuntu Developers | 03 May 18:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 08 May 22:00: Technical Board
<asac> so its the same :)
<bluekuja> asac: ping
<bluekuja> asac: you there?
<AlexLatchford> bluekuja: he hasn't said a word all day
<AlexLatchford> apart from checking the schedule :)
<bluekuja> AlexLatchFord: ahha yeah, tnx for the information :)
<AlexLatchford> (sorry was a bit pointless :P)
<bluekuja> np man
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> yeah ... here
<asac> but will be out and in
<asac> today is public holiday ... and yesterday was a long night ;)
<asac> bluekuja: what can i do?
<bluekuja> asac: I solved that problem
<asac> can you ask upstream to fix this in release?
<bluekuja> asac: running /usr/bin/intltoolize
<asac> ah
<asac> crazy
<asac> that it works here
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> without running it
<bluekuja> it wont work here
<bluekuja> some ppl had this problem too
<asac> hmm
<bluekuja> after building it, you get a package without pixmaps file
<asac> he?
<bluekuja> ./
<bluekuja> usr/
<bluekuja> usr/bin/
<bluekuja> usr/bin/gtorrentviewer
<bluekuja> usr/share/
<bluekuja> usr/share/applications/
<bluekuja> usr/share/applications/gtorrentviewer.desktop
<bluekuja> usr/share/man/
<asac> do you see the pixmaps in proper place beneath debian/gtorrent-viewer/ ...
<bluekuja> usr/share/man/man1/
<asac> ?
<bluekuja> usr/share/man/man1/gtorrentviewer.1.gz
<bluekuja> usr/share/gtorrent-viewer/
<bluekuja> usr/share/gtorrent-viewer/README
<asac> i only looked there
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/gtorrent-viewer/
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/gtorrent-viewer/changelog.gz
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/gtorrent-viewer/AUTHORS
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/gtorrent-viewer/README
<asac> hey ... i believe ;)
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/gtorrent-viewer/README.Debian
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/gtorrent-viewer/copyright
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/gtorrent-viewer/changelog.Debian.gz
<asac> bluekuja: btw, isn't there a channel for #revu ?
<bluekuja> mmmm...nope
<asac> or is it done in motu?
<bluekuja> all its done in motu i think
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> anyway now I get it
<asac> please look if pixmaps are installed properly in debian/gtorrent-viewer/
<bluekuja> before it was
<bluekuja> ./
<bluekuja> usr/
<bluekuja> usr/bin/
<bluekuja> usr/bin/gtorrentviewer
<bluekuja> usr/share/
<bluekuja> usr/share/pixmaps/
<bluekuja> usr/share/pixmaps/gtorrentviewer.xpm
<bluekuja> usr/share/pixmaps/gtorrentviewer.png
<bluekuja> usr/share/GTorrentViewer/
<bluekuja> usr/share/GTorrentViewer/pixmaps/
<bluekuja> usr/share/GTorrentViewer/pixmaps/gtorrentviewer.xpm
<bluekuja> usr/share/GTorrentViewer/pixmaps/gtorrentviewer.png
<bluekuja> usr/share/GTorrentViewer/pixmaps/about.png
<asac> that looks proper
<bluekuja> usr/share/GTorrentViewer/pixmaps/dictionary.png
<bluekuja> usr/share/GTorrentViewer/pixmaps/error.png
<bluekuja> usr/share/GTorrentViewer/pixmaps/integer.png
<bluekuja> usr/share/GTorrentViewer/pixmaps/list.png
<bluekuja> usr/share/GTorrentViewer/pixmaps/ok.png
<bluekuja> usr/share/GTorrentViewer/pixmaps/string.png
<bluekuja> usr/share/GTorrentViewer/pixmaps/warning.png
<bluekuja> usr/share/GTorrentViewer/pixmaps/info.png
<bluekuja> usr/share/GTorrentViewer/pixmaps/unknown.png
<bluekuja> usr/share/GTorrentViewer/README
<bluekuja> usr/share/man/
<bluekuja> usr/share/man/man1/
<bluekuja> usr/share/man/man1/gtorrentviewer.1.gz
<bluekuja> usr/share/applications/
<bluekuja> usr/share/applications/gtorrentviewer.desktop
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/gtorrent-viewer/
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/gtorrent-viewer/changelog.gz
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/gtorrent-viewer/AUTHORS
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/gtorrent-viewer/README
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/gtorrent-viewer/copyright
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/gtorrent-viewer/changelog.Debian.gz
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> that was the previsious package
<bluekuja> now pixmaps are omitted
<bluekuja> as you can see a lot of files are being omitted
<asac> hey ... no the previous package had
<asac> /pixmaps/gtorrentviewer.xpm
<asac> which was the main problem
<bluekuja> exactly
<asac> usr/share/pixmaps/gtorrentviewer.xpm
<asac> that is ok
<bluekuja> yeah, but after doing aclocal, automake, autoconf
<bluekuja> i get a package without pixmaps
<asac> please answer my question above
<asac> :)
<bluekuja>  please look if pixmaps are installed properly in debian/gtorrent-viewer/ this one?
<asac> yes
<asac> don't paste here please ;) but pastebin.mozilla.org or something ;)
<bluekuja> yeah sorry :)
<bluekuja> now I cant see pixmaps folder
<bluekuja> it doesnt exist
<asac> which pixmaps folder exist below that directory
<asac> use find to fine them
<bluekuja> upstream one
<bluekuja> only that
<bluekuja> inside debian/gtorrent-viewer
<bluekuja> nothing with that name
<asac> please inspect how the directory layout below that directory looks like
<asac> it should be exactly the same as in the package
<bluekuja> yeah, its the same
<bluekuja> gtorrent-viewer/usr gtorrent-viewer/share
<asac> no share is definitly not there
<asac> usr/share
<asac> yes
<asac>  /share ... no
<bluekuja> exactly
<asac> then why do you tell the above
<asac> gtorrent-viewer/share
<asac> ?
<bluekuja> nope
<bluekuja> sorry
<bluekuja> it was
<bluekuja> gtorrent/usr/share
<bluekuja> then
<bluekuja> share/applications
<bluekuja> share/doc
<bluekuja> share/man
<bluekuja> share/gtorrent-viewer
<bluekuja> inside share/gtorrent-viewer the only file is README
<asac> i guess i can't help then :( ... its right here
<bluekuja> in fact pixmaps folder doesn't exist
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/36979
<asac> thats what i guess
<asac> get
<bluekuja> yeah, I got that structure before
<bluekuja> but after runnin intltool
<asac> yes
<asac> then don't run intltool
<asac> get to the state when you get that
<bluekuja> if I don't run it i get that error
<bluekuja> we talked about yesterday
<asac> but how do you get that structure then?
<asac> i mean if there is an error as early as in configure you will never get to that directory layout i pasted
<asac> otherwise its just a warning and can be ignored
<asac> e.g. if build does not stop
<bluekuja> mmmm...
<bluekuja> i modified something in configure files
<bluekuja> and i got that structure
<bluekuja> before all files were installed into /GTorrent-Viewer
<bluekuja> as you can see above
<bluekuja> now in /gtorrent-viewer
<asac> bluekuja: don't modify anything ... get what is currently for download in revu .. and do the autoXXX steps
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> with those steps i get what i pasted
<asac> which looks pretty much sane
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, it is
<bluekuja> asac: let me do it
<asac> bluekuja: we can also talk in -motu now ... i joined that channel ;)
<bluekuja> asac: great
<bluekuja> asac: give me 2 mins and I'm done
* asac now doing some other stuff ... so don't expect me to answer within seconds, but rather minutes
<bluekuja> asac: np man :)
<gnomefreak> ok i think im awake
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know what you want to change tbird version to when you get time.
<hjmf> gnomefreak: good morning :)
<gnomefreak> hjmf: good morning
<asac> hey
<gnomefreak> hello ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: which version did you use in current preview?
<gnomefreak> it was 2.0.0.0-1 you said to use 2.0.0.0-0ubuntu0.mt1
<asac> yeah -1 was always wrong and i remember to have told you :)
<asac> anyway ... then use 1ubuntu0.mt1
<asac> now
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> i will have to upload official with -2 then
<bluekuja> asac: it works great now....the only problem is that i get GTorrent-Viewer folder and gtorrent-viewer
<gnomefreak> i will respin it with the 1ubuntu... should i spin this on gutsy too?
<gnomefreak> Setting up libhunspell-1.1-0 (1.1.5-6) ...
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> just missing nss and nspr
<bluekuja> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/37008
<bluekuja> asac: that error happens again, also without changing upstream files
<bluekuja> asac: just need to know how to fix that GT instead of gt and it's done
<asac> bluekuja: you have to remember that referring to "the error" as "the error" is really confusing
<asac> i never have known that problem
<asac> still thought you werer talking about the intl error in configure
<asac> anyway ... for me it works
<bluekuja> asac:  so you dont get GT problem=
<asac> I take whats in *REVU* +++ run autostuf +++ FINE!
<asac> i get what i pasted
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, that's is correct
<asac> i can't tell more than "I take whats in *REVU* +++ run autostuf +++ FINE!"
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> really ... try to concentrate ... do what i say (not what you think i have said) ... and you should be fine ;)
<bluekuja> asac: ok! lets try again
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^ that was david :/
<Admiral_Chicago> bug #111531
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111531 in firefox "the "torbutton" firefox extension defaults to "Enabled"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111531
<Admiral_Chicago> i think it needs rejecting
<Admiral_Chicago> wait, no it does
* Admiral_Chicago kicks self
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know when you want list of issues with firefox 2.0.0.3
<asac> yes i want :)
<asac> maybe set up a wiki page like 'known issues and regressions for preview archive'
<gnomefreak> ok first the context menu is screen length on some pages and others its like 4 things. on wikis you cant copy to paste it.
<gnomefreak> this is without extentions/themes installed
<gnomefreak> the icon you are aware of.
<asac> gnomefreak: can you put them to a wiki page?
<asac> would be much better in terms of tracking an collaborative bug/regression tracking
<asac> so people can add their issues on that page on their own
<gnomefreak> ok i think i can :)
<gnomefreak> should i just add a section on the preview page for these since they are in preview archive?
<gnomefreak> asac: the search plugin issue from the mailing list he means the google search thing right?
<asac> gnomefreak: make a subpage of PreviewPage
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> and link from preview archive general page
<gnomefreak> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs that you find from these packages to: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com
<asac> yeah change it
<asac> post to wiki :)
<gnomefreak> i will lets get wiki up first ;)
<gnomefreak> how do you spell approprate
<gnomefreak> got it
<asac> appropriate?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> are we gonna be maintaining liferea?
<gnomefreak> right now someone has been doing it he seems to want to continue to do it personally i would like mozilla apps to go through "us" so we have all packages going same way (same patching system and so on)
<hjmf> tell him to join 'us' ?
<gnomefreak> This isnt done by any means but here is outline: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs  I told you i suck at wikis :)
<gnomefreak> what is that site that you can post screenshots to?
* gnomefreak doesnt know how to add it to wiki directly
<hjmf> there is a way to attach files to the wiky let me search
<hjmf> attachment:file.ext
<hjmf> then click at the preview text and upload file.ext
<gnomefreak> doesnt matter i cant take screenshot of context menu
<hjmf> however, if you are interested in: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnActions/AttachFile?highlight=%28attach%29
<hjmf> :)
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont remember whats in edgys preview archive but we should add that (some people hate to upgrade)
<gnomefreak> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs that you find from these packages to: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> !no moztest is <reply> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<ubotu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ok basic page is up its lunchtime or late lunch
<asac> cu soon
<asac> at meet
<hjmf> cu
<Admiral_Chicago> lunch. ten meeting
<Admiral_Chicago> then*
<asac> first maybe some news out of topic ... we have http://www.ubuntu.com/news/dell-to-offer-ubuntu
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: so you want TB2, IceApe and what else to be tested?
<AlexLatchford> Because I will have a go tonight as I have a bit of free time
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: those for now im dealing with something
<AlexLatchford> aha ok
<AlexLatchford> hmm, I am getting a really slow download rate.. 32kb/s
<gnomefreak> i was getting good rates when upgrading tbird after i pushed it into archive
<AlexLatchford> hmm, are you uploading currently?
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> been done
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<AlexLatchford> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/main/incoming-i386/
<AlexLatchford> Am I not supposed to be able to see the files?
<asac> no
<asac> its not used
<asac> we are working on some incoming queue
<asac> but not yet done
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<asac> currently archive maintenance is still good bunch hand-work
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<gnomefreak> what i miss
<gnomefreak> incoming-* shoudl all be cleaned out atleast i thought it was
<AlexLatchford> only have 64Bit and PPC retraces needing to be done..
<AlexLatchford> nice
<asac> and probably only on edgy
<AlexLatchford> yes
<AlexLatchford> finally got some time to learn the process and there are none left lol
<AlexLatchford> will go and find an old report and retrace it again :)
<AlexLatchford> see if i get the same results
<asac> ;)
<asac> but don't use too old ones
<asac> might be difficult if you don't have the binaries
<AlexLatchford> yeah ill find one from a few weeks ago
<gnomefreak> asac: trunk is fail to build and i havent figured out why other than the patch that needs to be removed to build is also causing it to fail. atleast that is what i see in errors
<asac> what patch doesn't apply anymore?
<gnomefreak> the gxf (iirc) let me look
<gnomefreak> bz364093-thebes
<gnomefreak> -system-cairo-fix
<asac> yes thats fine to remove
<asac> now what is the problem?
<asac> still fail without that patch?
<gnomefreak> it fails to build without it too
<asac> ah
<asac> when did it stopp working?
<asac> e.g. what date will still build
<asac> and what date fails first
<gnomefreak> i tried 30th and it failed
<gnomefreak> 30th was aloha 5
<gnomefreak> alpha5
<gnomefreak> i didnt look to see if there was another date with alpha 5 or not it was late lastnight i got to bed around 6am
<gnomefreak> i will start it to build now and take shower ill let you know where it fails when it fails.
<gnomefreak> let me try something first im gonna pull it new again
<gnomefreak> ok brb
<asac> gnomefreak: remind me tomorrow and i will bootstrap firefox-preview package which will checkout tags/branches instead of Dates
<asac> e.g. so we have firefox-preview to package alpha/beta/rc
<asac> and firefox-trunk for daily/weekly builds
<gnomefreak> do you have source for trunk?
<gnomefreak> line 28 in rules there are 4 lines those are what fails iirc
<asac> makes no sense
<asac> you miss cdbs
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> i built tbird
<asac> it will not fail in that line because its empty
<gnomefreak> its no such file or dir.
<gnomefreak> 4 times
<asac> you will fix it
<asac> its probably a bug on how you set things up
<gnomefreak> line  [#]  bleh no such file or dir
<asac> i can't guess
<asac> without seeing exact things
<gnomefreak> ill give you the errors when i get them
<asac> please start from fresh
<gnomefreak> its still cloning so it might be a while
<asac> when you try one more time :)
<gnomefreak> i am
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: i had already pasted it in here ill paste again
<gnomefreak> 13:29 <      gnomefreak > asac: trunk is failing with ./debian/rules:29: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/tarball.mk: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> 13:29 <      gnomefreak > ./debian/rules:30: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> 13:29 <      gnomefreak > ./debian/rules:31: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> 13:29 <      gnomefreak > ./debian/rules:32: /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> 13:29 <      gnomefreak > make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk'.  Stop.
<gnomefreak> oh wait not sure if thats it anymore
<asac> /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/tarball.mk: -> missing cdbs
<asac> as i said
<gnomefreak> cdbs:
<gnomefreak>   Installed: 0.4.48ubuntu1
<gnomefreak>   Candidate: 0.4.48ubuntu
<asac> anyway
<asac> that message is it
<asac> you need quilt installed as well
<gnomefreak> have it
<gnomefreak> i installed them yesterday
<gnomefreak> quilt: Installed: 0.45-6
<asac> yeah then you won't get that error
<gnomefreak> re spin and see what happens
<asac> probably best
<gnomefreak> building orig atm when its done we will see what it fails on
<gnomefreak> the above errror was with tbird before i installed them :(
<asac> yes
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:Admiral_Chicago] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Bug Triagers please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/ | Firefox trunk package source : https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk | Mailing List : ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com |
<asac> ok user agent is broken as well in preview
<pochu> hi all!
<pochu> firefox is crashing a lot this evening, with gutsy up-to-date
<bluekuja> pochu: hello
<pochu> if I launch it from terminal, I always get this:
<pochu> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/firefox/components/libmyspell.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8Hunspell5spellEPKc
<pochu> Any idea?
<asac> yeah wrong hunspell package version
<pochu> so does it need a rebuild?
<asac> probably
<asac> but probably will fail
<asac> is nss already there?
<asac> we have package for new hunspell ... but not all build-depends are there already
<asac> gnomefreak: have we disabled some ffox patch in order to switch back hunspell in preview
<asac> ?
<asac> pochu: maybe try a respin
<asac> will probably fail pretty fast
<asac> in case it fails
<walkintome> hi all! i hope someone can help me figure out why any font I choose in firefox looks like this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot-Confirmclose.png
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont think so
<walkintome> as you can see from the title, this only affects firefox
<gnomefreak> asac: i think we left the patches and just spun on hunspell
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> asac: iirc the patches we had in ffox were just -myspell +hunspell
<asac> but we probably need that patch for build of current feisty firefox in gutsy
<asac> too bad that nspr and nss are not yet there
<asac> makes no sense to do an intermediate update
<gnomefreak> thats why i asked pochu to wait
<gnomefreak> this way hes not building it again in a day
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> if we are not handling it
<gnomefreak> i would wait for nss and nspr before anything is built on gutsy
<gnomefreak> leaves off extra work
<walkintome> hi all! i hope someone can help me figure out why my fonts in firefox looks like this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot-Confirmclose.png
<gnomefreak> ok im gone
<gnomefreak> walkintome: if this is ubuntu please see #ubuntu if its not please see #whateverdist it is
<walkintome> gnomefreak: i was told to come here lol
<gnomefreak> walkintome: the fonts are changible in the preferences
<walkintome> gnomefreak: i understand, but any font I choose looks like that.
<gnomefreak> does it happen on epiphany?
<walkintome> whats that
<gnomefreak> what OS are you using
<walkintome> feisty
<gnomefreak> what browsers you have installed?
<walkintome> gnomefreak: im using firefox (came with fesity) and i havent installed anything else
<gnomefreak> walkintome: does it do that on all dialog boxes or just with firefox?
<walkintome> gnomefreak: just firefox. if you look at the picture you can see the titlebar is normal
<asac> your fonts look bad :)
<walkintome> asac: lol yes, they do
<asac> you probably installed some font package
<walkintome> asac: they hurt my eyes after a while too
<asac> which now matches with firefox default
<gnomefreak> no what you showed was a confim dialog box doesnt state if its firefox's or not. going on the assumtion it is you should try to change defaul feisty fonts
<walkintome> gnomefreak: how do i do that? can i reinstall the default fesity fonts from the cd?
<gnomefreak> feisty had that font problem early in devel
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<gnomefreak> ok im out
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: there is no icon for TB2?
<AlexLatchford> that and the dom-inspector package is b0rked..
<AlexLatchford> http://82.44.193.109/error.txt
<pochu> gnomefreak, asac: ok, let's wait for those packages to be updated then :)
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: its being fixed please see the bug page :)
<AlexLatchford> :)
<gnomefreak> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: go the the last link :)
<AlexLatchford> ta
<gnomefreak> asac: i have errors if you are ready for them
<asac> user-agent
<asac> just added
<gnomefreak> <FLOOD>
<gnomefreak> ../../../dist/include/xpcom/nsExpirationTracker.h:109: error: PR_STATIC_ASSERT was not declared in this scope
<gnomefreak> make[6] : *** [gfxFont.o]  Error 1
<gnomefreak> make[6] : Leaving directory `/home/gnomefreak/firefox_build/firefox-trunk/build-tree/mozilla/gfx/thebes/src'
<gnomefreak> make[5] : *** [libs]  Error 2
<asac> yeah
<asac> right
<gnomefreak> make[5] : Leaving directory `/home/gnomefreak/firefox_build/firefox-trunk/build-tree/mozilla/gfx/thebes'
<gnomefreak> make[4] : *** [libs]  Error 2
<asac> its because of system-nspr
<gnomefreak> make[4] : Leaving directory `/home/gnomefreak/firefox_build/firefox-trunk/build-tree/mozilla/gfx'
<gnomefreak> make[3] : *** [libs_tier_gecko]  Error 2
<asac> but thats on trunk, right?
<gnomefreak> make[3] : Leaving directory `/home/gnomefreak/firefox_build/firefox-trunk/build-tree/mozilla'
<asac> hey
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> make[2] : *** [tier_gecko]  Error 2
<gnomefreak> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/gnomefreak/firefox_build/firefox-trunk/build-tree/mozilla'
<asac> i got it
<gnomefreak> make[1] : *** [default]  Error 2
<gnomefreak> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/gnomefreak/firefox_build/firefox-trunk/build-tree/mozilla'
<gnomefreak> make: *** [debian/stamp-makefile-build]  Error 2K
<gnomefreak> <END FLOOD>
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> yeah ... don't use system-nspr/nss
<asac> for now
<asac> its sad but try
<gnomefreak> i didnt know we set trunk to use it
<asac> i think i did
<gnomefreak> debian/firefox-nss-trunk.pc
<gnomefreak> and same for -nspr-trunk.pc
<asac> no those you can keep
<asac> no
<asac> just in rules
<asac> change the configure options
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> and if you want drop build-depends
<asac> thats all i hope
<gnomefreak> should i use --without?
<asac> es
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> not listed as build-deps
<gnomefreak> so i should be fine with --without
<asac> think broke at 2007-04-12
<asac> with http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsview2.cgi?diff_mode=context&whitespace_mode=show&root=/cvsroot&subdir=mozilla/xpcom/ds&command=DIFF_FRAMESET&file=nsExpirationTracker.h&rev2=1.2&rev1=1.1
<gnomefreak> ill be back later its dinner time
<asac> probably we should unpatch those usages
<asac> and hope that thats all that breaks
<asac> clean solution would be to ship dedicated packages ... ouch
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-02
<asac> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<asac> i think we should link that from our wiki
<asac> and maybe feed the bot
<asac> better point people to good solutions if they want upstream mozilla
<gnomefreak> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> bots been fed for a while :)
<gnomefreak> i need the link to the thunderbird one
<gnomefreak> ok its started building
<gnomefreak> if firefox builds ok it will be uploaded tomorrow more than likely.
<gnomefreak> asac: maybe nss and nspr are stuck in NEW?
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: they don't appear to be in gutsy's NEW queue
<asac> ajmitch: where can i take a look at new?
<ajmitch> launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
* gnomefreak not real sure if they would be pushed to NEW just a guess
<asac> i will try to figure out tomorrow
<asac> first thing
<gnomefreak> they are upgraded and they build seperate
<asac> huh?
<asac> so how is the procedure?
<gnomefreak> asac: im gonna set up gutsy/main.... repo
<asac> i was told everything NEW in debian gets automatically synched
<gnomefreak> asac: NEW is only for new packages right?
<asac> nss is NEW
<asac> definitly
<gnomefreak> ah ok
* gnomefreak wasnt sure because it was merged
<asac> actually i could push with ubuntu versino i guess
<asac> but there are no changes from debian needed
<asac> so i want to sync
<ajmitch> asac: NEW in debian doesn't get done automatically
<ajmitch> keybuk looks over each one
<gnomefreak> ok i guess that will do
<gnomefreak> i cant do that can i :(
<gnomefreak> asac: in the repo /mozilla-testing/dists/feisty   and i added gutsy in mozilla-testing/dists/gutsy   thats not gonna work is it?
<asac> why shouldn't it?
<asac> ajmitch: thanks
<asac> will push this tomorrow then
<gnomefreak> asac: the Release file in /dists/ says feisty can i just add gutsy to it? tomorrow i will post it so you can see it but tonight is getting long.
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> asac: here is the top release file. can i add gutsy 7.10 to it and do it all together? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18729/
<gnomefreak> i should check on trunk build again tonight so i might be back
<asac> ola
<asac> ffox preview bug: "Context menu is too long on some pages and on others not enough items" ... what does that mean?
<asac> is that a regression at all? or some bug?
<asac> iceape: "    *
<asac> iceape: "      Tabs are missing the x to close the tabs.
<asac> " ... looks like "not a preview bug"
<asac> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<asac> we should use: Please only report regression bugs (aka bugs that work fine in current official releases)
<asac> otherwise post a normal bug in launchpad :)
<gnomefreak> asac: when i right click on some pages i get a very long context menu (long == from top of screen to bottom of screen) and others (like to copy and paste from a wiki it gives 5 items) and none are copy
<gnomefreak> leave it there dont worry about it yet yesterday it worked fine but that was first time.
<asac> what items are in there?
<asac> just empty items?
<gnomefreak> long or short?
<gnomefreak> no the long one has some empty
<gnomefreak> looks as if i would have some kind of extention but i dont have any :(
<gnomefreak> i tried taking screenshot but was unable to capture the menu in it
<Ashtee> Hi
<Ashtee> I have problem with ubuntu and firefox
<Ashtee> can anyone help me
<Ashtee> I have AMD64
<asac> i hope its nothing personal :) ... what is your problem?
<Ashtee> hhh
<Ashtee> I do not find the right flash player
<Ashtee> when I download from adobe
<asac> don't download from adobe
<Ashtee> I get the message that error becuase of AMD64
<asac> yes
<Ashtee> where?
<asac> no flash player for amd64
<asac> ;)
<asac> not from adobe
<Ashtee> so where?
<asac> first: send them a message that you want it :) (yes really!)
<Ashtee> send to adobe?
<asac> we cannot do anything about it ... they have to provide amd64 builds
<asac> yes
<asac> its not open source so we have no chance to fix it
<bluekuja> asac: hello :)
<Ashtee> what it alternative to flash in ubuntu
<asac> bluekuja: fine
<asac> Ashtee: some basic flash films work with gnash
<bluekuja> asac: i talked with bddebian about the package, we are deciding about the dir GTorrentViewer or gtorrent-viewer
<bluekuja> asac: which one is the best choice for the final package
<Ashtee> Ok, thanks
<asac> Ashtee: if you come back in a week maybe i can give you something to test
<asac> e.g. so you can run x86 flash on amd64
<asac> but not today ... sorry
<Ashtee> Thanks. I will come
<asac> try to install gnash from ubuntu repositories
<asac> for the time
<asac> and tell adobe that you want it for native amd64
<asac> as only constant requests will make them move at some point
<Ashtee> Thanks you all
<asac> bluekuja: its gtorrent-viewer for me
<asac> Ashtee: you are welcome
<Ashtee> I have another problem with ubuntu
<asac> bluekuja: and btw, its gtorrent-viewer when i build it ;)
<asac> Ashtee: if its not mozilla please ask on #ubuntu
<Ashtee> Infact I will want leave windows Xp pro and just use ubuntu
<Ashtee> but I can use keyboard
<Ashtee> I have danish keyboard
<bluekuja> asac: do you believe that i tried to build it for something like 10 times?
<Ashtee> and can type danish keys
<bluekuja> asac: running the all sequence and trying changing the order
<bluekuja> asac: I think I have something wrong with automake or autoconf package
<Ashtee> but can not type 3.level keys
<asac> bluekuja: i have really no idea why its like that for you
<bluekuja> asac: on which OS are you building it?
<asac> Ashtee: i can't tell ... ask on #ubuntu ... but i guess you have to install danish language support. Ask on #ubuntu on how to do that
<Ashtee> like @
<asac> bluekuja: feisty
<bluekuja> asac: same for me
<Ashtee> Ok thanks again
<bluekuja> asac: I have aclocal-1.10
<Ashtee> have anice day for you all
<asac> bluekuja: what sources do you use? please provide links
<asac> Ashtee: you too
<Ashtee> bye and sorry for taking your time
<bluekuja> asac: I tried doing dpkg-source -x with .orig.tar.gz and .diff from revu
<bluekuja> and then building it
<asac> exact links please
<asac> maybe we use differnt ones
<bluekuja> asac: just a moment, let me check and post them
<bluekuja> asac: diff : http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/gtorrent-viewer-0705011600/gtorrent-viewer_0.2b-0ubuntu1.diff
<bluekuja> source: http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/gtorrent-viewer-0705011600/gtorrent-viewer_0.2b.orig.tar.gz
<bluekuja> *diff.gz before
<bluekuja> dsc: http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/gtorrent-viewer-0705011600/gtorrent-viewer_0.2b-0ubuntu1.dsc
<asac> honestly i don't know what you are doing ... how do you build?
<bluekuja> command for building you mean?
<asac> y
<bluekuja> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:Ashtee] : #ubuntu
<asac> hmm
<bluekuja> channel topic changed
<asac> you see old topic?
<bluekuja> nope
<asac> gnomefreak: you see old topic?
<asac> nevermind
<bluekuja> :D
<gnomefreak> old topic?
<bluekuja> yeah
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Bug Triagers please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/ | Firefox trunk package source : https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com
<bluekuja> asac: you rock
<asac> got it
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> asac: I'm missing something?
<bluekuja> asac: dpkg-source -x
<bluekuja> then
<bluekuja> I run all commands in sequence
<bluekuja> aclocal-1.10
<bluekuja> autoconf2.50
<bluekuja> automake -c etc
<bluekuja> and build
<bluekuja> asac: same for you?
<asac> be sure to use automake-1.10 -a -c -f
<asac> have you started from fresh downloads?
<asac> e.g. remove everything that is remotely named gtorrent* from your disk
<bluekuja> asac: mmm....no, because I use a copy I have here, the original one in revu
<asac> before you do dpkg-source
<asac> bluekuja: i guess you mixed them up
<bluekuja> asac: yeah
<asac> e.g. once you updated diff.gz
<asac> you have to start from fresh
<bluekuja> asac: so I can't have folders with something related to gtorrent in my pc'
<asac> hehe
<asac> actually you can
<asac> just remove everything from the directory where you build
<asac> and redownload fresh
<asac> this fixed things for me
<asac> i guess that your diff.gz you think is original revu isn't original anymore
<asac> thats the only think i can guess
<asac> as i did it twice the way above
<asac> and computer are luckily deterministic machines ;)
<bluekuja> asac: it must be correct
<bluekuja> asac: :D
<bluekuja> asac: let me give a try
<bluekuja> asac: gonna ping you soon!
<asac> sure
<bluekuja> ty
<gnomefreak> asac: should i add 7.10 and gutsy to top release file?
<asac> give it a try
<asac> did you ask to get debarchiver?
<gnomefreak> i havent gotten that far. the config for that is hard BTW. i will look at that more deeply next week
<gnomefreak> trunk is uploaded ill be in and out trying to get ready for tomorrow
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> asac: which diff did you used for your build?
<bluekuja> *use
<asac> can't tell
<asac> the onw that was on the summary page
<asac> if you don't bump version on reupload it might be hard to say
<asac> if you change changelog date: -- Andrea Veri <bluekuja@ubuntu.com>  Sat, 21 Apr 2007 23:41:00 +0200
<asac> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4901
<asac> i think that one
<asac> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/gtorrent-viewer-0704241700/gtorrent-viewer_0.2b-1.diff.gz
<bluekuja> orig.tar.gz from there too?
<asac> looks like you use a different one
<asac> yes
<asac> all from there
<asac> because thats what you showed me
<bluekuja> perfect
<asac> how do people add comments to revu ?
<bluekuja> asac: you have to be reviewer joining motu
<bluekuja> asac: but I think you can ask for permission too
<bluekuja> asac: you're a debian developer so it wouldnt be a problem
<asac> i am in revu team?
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> i mean .. i am already a team member
<asac> what will password be then?
<bluekuja> mmmm...
<bluekuja> I use the one I got uploading and signing packages
<bluekuja> but you can ask to siretart, ajmitch
<bluekuja> to make you one
<asac> ajmitch: how can i login to revu.tauware.de?
<bluekuja> asac: I start with those .diff and .orig
<bluekuja> lets see
<bluekuja> [ajmitch]  inactive 01:52:54
<bluekuja> asac: he's away :)
<asac> yeah ... he will be back ;)
<asac> its not urgent
<bluekuja> asac: your autoconf version is?
<bluekuja> asac: 2.13?
<asac> yes
<asac> no
<asac> :)
<asac> you must not use that
<asac> use 2.50
<asac> everything latest :)
<asac> at best use versioned command
<bluekuja> asac: mmmmm..
<bluekuja> asac: I havent 2.50
<bluekuja> asac: in synaptic
<bluekuja> asac: did you get it with apt-get?
<asac> actualy version is 2.61
<bluekuja> exactly
<asac> but command line is called 2.50
<asac> just install latest for all autotools
<asac> remove everything old
<asac> e.g. automake-1.4 autoconf2.13
<asac> just to be sure
<bluekuja> asac: ok, i removed automake1.9
<bluekuja> asac: so i need to run aclocal1.10 autoconf and automake-1.10 -a -c -f
<asac> use autoconf2.50
<asac> then its fine
<bluekuja> ~/package/gtorrent-viewer-0.2b$ autoconf2.50
<bluekuja> bash: autoconf2.50: command not found
<asac> yeah right
<asac> then just autoconf
<bluekuja> building
<asac> actually i have 2.50 ... but i guess thats because i have 2.13 installed as well
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, maybe I'll have to install it too
<asac> no ... i doubt that
<bluekuja> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/37934
<asac> yeah
<asac> good, right?
<bluekuja> asac: it works
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> asac: you are damn good man
<asac> add that info to changelog ... e.g. rerun autotools with latest version
<asac> and push that info upstream
<asac> so he releases with proper make files
<bluekuja> asac: perfect
<bluekuja> asac: thanks a lot for patience and for help
<asac> sure ;)
<asac> hope you learned to be more accurate in your steps :)
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, thanks a lot! If i have something not clear, I gonna pm you trying to understand what I'm doing wrong
<asac> no pm
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> asac: main channel? :D
<asac> best please ask in motu
<asac> i am there as well
<asac> and others might have answers as well ;)
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, perfect
<asac> public is always better
<bluekuja> asac: yea
<bluekuja> more ideas
<asac> reduces dependencies
<asac> on single persons et al
<asac> right
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> that's right
<bluekuja> gonna build my final package
<bluekuja> with new changelog etc
<bluekuja> thanks a lot again! good work and hear you soon alex
<asac> bluekuja: have fun
<bluekuja> asac: :)
<asac> let me know if your package got approved :)
<bluekuja> asac: of course, I will!
* asac_ late lunch
<asac> back i guess
<hjmf> good afternoon
<asac> hey hjmf
<hjmf> I guess we are having today another *doesn't work anything* day
<asac> we have?
<hjmf> bug 111638 and bug 111611
<asac> is launchpad down?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111638 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111638
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111611 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111611
<hjmf> coredump corrupted
<asac> ah
<hjmf> I can't automatically upload anything
<asac> same reporter?
<hjmf> no
<asac> why is that?
<asac> forms changed?
<hjmf> maybe some fail at LP
<hjmf> s/fail/change/
<hjmf> apport retracing service is not retracing :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> so probably launchpad really changed
<hjmf> probably
<asac> e.g. if launchpad integration code is broken -> apport service is broken
<hjmf> let's wait for a fix from bughelper guys
<hjmf> but is curious that the two retraces I've tried end up with gunzip saying CoreDump.gz: unexpected end of file
<asac> do they know?
<hjmf> I think is a mixture of HTMLOperations.py code changed
<hjmf> ile "bug_tag.py", line 24, in set_tags
<hjmf>     bug.set_metadata()
<hjmf>   File "/home/hjmf/bugsquad_dir/dev/launchpadBugs/HTMLOperations.py", line 542, in set_metadata
<hjmf>     lp_opener.add_handler(MultipartPostHandler.MultipartPostHandler)
<hjmf>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/urllib2.py", line 339, in add_handler
<hjmf>     handler.add_parent(self)
<hjmf> TypeError: unbound method add_parent() must be called with MultipartPostHandler instance as first argument (got OpenerDirector instance instead)
<asac> hmm
<asac> where did you get that from?
<hjmf> I'm going to figure out what changed and if it is not my fault I will report they
<asac> i mean what url did you branch?
<asac> afaik there has been a move of repo
<hjmf> yesterday worked, today I did a merge w/o changing anythin
<asac> code is now at bughelper-dev team: https://code.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/
<hjmf> g
<asac> where did you get what from?
<hjmf> sftp://hmontoliu@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ebugsquad/python-launchpad-bugs/main/
<hjmf> I'm reviewing and from bzr.log I've found some errors I didn't realize before
<asac> thats now in bughelper-dev as well
<hjmf> bzr arguments: [u'commit'] 
<hjmf> looking for plugins in /home/hjmf/.bazaar/plugins
<hjmf> looking for plugins in /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/plugins
<hjmf> Plugin name __init__ already loaded
<hjmf> Plugin name __init__ already loaded
<hjmf> encoding stdout as sys.stdout encoding 'UTF-8'
<asac> e.g. not bugsquad
<hjmf> got branch format Bazaar-NG branch format 5
<hjmf> opening working tree '/home/hjmf/ubuntu_bzr/python-launchpad-bugs'
<asac> you should merge from there
<hjmf> preparing to commit
<hjmf> commit parent revision {thekorn@gmx.de-20070501172407-bciozbhw3zx5k1lh}
<hjmf> Selecting files for commit with filter None
<hjmf> [ 7126]  Wed 15:51:39.959 INFO: modified AUTHORS
<hjmf> [ 7126]  Wed 15:51:39.971 INFO: modified debian/changelog
<hjmf> [ 7126]  Wed 15:51:39.973 INFO: modified debian/control
<hjmf> [ 7126]  Wed 15:51:39.976 INFO: added launchpadBugs/BughelperError.py
<hjmf> [ 7126]  Wed 15:51:39.979 INFO: modified launchpadBugs/HTMLOperations.py
<hjmf> check paths: None
<hjmf> Traceback (most recent call last):
<hjmf>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/commands.py", line 650, in run_bzr_catch_errors
<hjmf>     return run_bzr(argv)
<hjmf>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/commands.py", line 612, in run_bzr
<hjmf>     ret = run(*run_argv)
<hjmf>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/commands.py", line 304, in run_argv_aliases
<hjmf>     return self.run(**all_cmd_args)
<hjmf>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/builtins.py", line 2118, in run
<hjmf>     reporter=reporter)
<hjmf>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/decorators.py", line 165, in write_locked
<hjmf>     return unbound(self, *args, **kwargs)
<hjmf>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/workingtree_4.py", line 244, in commit
<hjmf>     result = WorkingTree3.commit(self, message, revprops, *args, **kwargs)
<hjmf>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/decorators.py", line 165, in write_locked
<hjmf>     return unbound(self, *args, **kwargs)
<hjmf>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/mutabletree.py", line 160, in commit
<hjmf>     revprops=revprops, *args, **kwargs)
<hjmf>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/commit.py", line 332, in commit
<hjmf>     message = message_callback(self)
<hjmf>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/buil
<hjmf> that bzr error could be due because the migration?
<hjmf> not disturbing anymore, I'm going to change the location and see if it works back
<hjmf> thanks asac will tell you later
<asac> just try to pull/merge from new
<asac> maybe you are in luck :)
<hjmf> asac: man you were right
<hjmf> now it's fixed
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> though the two coredumps files corrupted aren't my fault :-P
<asac> yeah ;)
<hjmf> thank you
<asac> np
<asac> have you looked into code?
<asac> e.g. my idea would be to parse stacktraces when bughelper visits them anyway
<asac> ... then import them to some DB
<asac> in that way we would easily get a basic stacktrace db
<hjmf> I haven't got the time to look deep into the code, I just changed some bits for a minor function
<asac> k
<hjmf> you can see me now in authors :P
<asac> is it committed?
<asac> e.g. merged to main branch?
<hjmf> last sunday by error, yes
<asac> hey great!
<hjmf> dholbach was kind enough to approve that change
<hjmf> though was a mistake from my part as I did a wrong push
<asac> oh
<asac> is it now fixed?
<hjmf> well that code worked and was left in to HTMLOperations.py
<hjmf> revno: 6
<hjmf> committer: H. Montoliu <hmontoliu@gmail.com>
<hjmf> branch nick: python-launchpad-bugs
<hjmf> timestamp: Sat 2007-04-28 09:48:42 +0200
<hjmf> message:
<hjmf>   include reporter's display name in the tuple that Bug.Reporter() returns (usable for automatic responses better than the LP name)
<hjmf> was too little for being a problem :)
<asac> sure
<asac> but nice anyway ;)
<hjmf> It was something I needed locally
<hjmf> I didn't notice that I pushed upstream until d holbach told me
<hjmf> I think I was too sleepy at that moment.
<asac> hehe
<asac> right :)
<hjmf> Seriously. I will study the code and see how we can adapt it to our needs
<hjmf> now I have to go for a couple of hours or so.
<asac> hjmf: like what i said ... making the bughelper code parse the traces and import into a simple db would help a lot i guess
<asac> hjmf: sleep weel
<asac> :)
<hjmf> asac: Agree
<asac> hjmf: ah no have a nice day :)
<hjmf> :)
<asac> but one should talk with pitti first
<hjmf> asac: do you mean the signature of the traces
<asac> e.g. so we don't duplicate efford in case we start something
<asac> yes
<hjmf> maybe the first 5 stacks
<asac> e.g. simple table: dedicated row for the first 5 stack
<asac> then a row with complete stack
<hjmf> that wont be a problem
<asac> later a field for comment (e.g. what did reporter say when it happened -> like initial summary)
<asac> and bug reference(s)
<asac> with that we could start to do queries
<asac> e.g. for dupes et al.
<asac> but ... talk with pitti first ... just to be sure that it gets the acceptence and deployment it deserves :)
<hjmf> ok, any how I have to find time from where there isn't to read all that code
<hjmf> it is something that I wanted to do from some weeks but I haven't found the time
<asac> hmm
<asac> usually i just look into pieces i need to look at
<asac> e.g. when you want to touch code
<hjmf> ... I'm under pressure right now WE HAVE TO GO!!! says my wife
<hjmf> you know
<asac> sure
<hjmf> see you
<asac> no problem
<asac> cu
<gnomefreak> asac: ffox 2.0.0.x updated in bzr?
<asac> yes
<asac> for official upload
<asac> gnomefreak: please lets make a ~mozillateam branch
<gnomefreak> we have one i thought?
<asac> where we maintain stuff which is new vs what is official
<asac> currently you build from ~asac
<asac> which will be what goes up to archive
<asac> now that things go up i want to add some dangerous patches to mt
<gnomefreak> ok that shouldnt be too bad
<asac> i will push the current version with adapted changelog as soon as there is something we want in preview archive
<gnomefreak> we do have 1 mozillateam branch already
<gnomefreak> https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> its only iceape though
<asac> yes
<asac> right
<asac> i will push firefox as soon as i uploaded to gutsy
<asac> please don't respin for preview until then ... otherwise we get troubles with version et al
<gnomefreak> i was just about to build ffox after changes
<gnomefreak> than i wont :)
<asac> you can ... but adjust the version to something lower
<asac> e.g. what we have not + mtX
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.3+2.ng-0mt.5
<gnomefreak> is what we have
<gnomefreak> the .ng should prevent problems with versioning no?
<asac> thats fine
<asac> i use 2.0.0.3+3 as upstream version for release
<asac> so yours is below
<asac> what did we have before?
* gnomefreak still not seeing nss and nspr updates in gutsy. what do you want me to do with iceape once i spin on gutsy? i hoping when i get home sat. or sun nss will be in
<asac> just add +1 to the mtX term
<gnomefreak> that is the latest version in our repos
<asac> sure ... i am currently taking care of that
<asac> we can upload iceape then :)
<gnomefreak> i hoping to atleast
<asac> ok thunderbird got final fix as well
<gnomefreak> you want me to add a +1 to the mt.6?
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.3+2.ng-0+1mt.6?
<gnomefreak> getting a bit long
<asac> ok there is one more fix i forgot for tbird
<gnomefreak> oh with +1 you mean just bump .5 to .6
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> i will spin it now.
<asac> thats what i always mean by +1 :)
<asac> increment last digit by one
<gnomefreak> asac: you getting sources from bzr for gutsy build?
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> the changelog has your version for gutsy on it from bzr so im just gonna grab the changelog from the repo and use it since im not commiting to bzr
<gnomefreak> or i guess i could just change it leave your changes and bump version to repo version
<asac> make version lower than what is in bzr
<asac> everything else can stay as it is
<asac> ok tbird is pushed to release state now as well
<gnomefreak> ok its spinning i need to get out of here and get hair cut and stuff. ill be back later ;)
<asac> sure
<asac> tbird is now fine as well
* asac still waiting for nss/nspr
<asac> maybe it won't happen today ... but hopefully tomorrow
<TuxRox> Hey, I am having an issue with Firefox on Ubuntu 7.04. I have assigned Shoutcast playlists in Nautilus to be opened with Beep-Media-Player, but in Firefox if I click on a Shoutcast link, it still sends the pls to Totem. Any idea where I can change that?
<asac> totem will consume that mimetype ... probably uninstall totem-mozilla ... but then nothing will be opened in totem anymore
<TuxRox> that is what I was afraid of.
<TuxRox> :-(
<asac> why beep?
<asac> do you know streamtuner?
<asac> you can browser shoutcast streams there and open them from there
<TuxRox> Yes, I use streamtuner as well. I use beep with it right now.
<TuxRox> I prefer beep to xmms
<asac> ok will be mostly out for the night
* gnomefreak here but dont count on me being here for atleast 3 days
<asac> ajmitch: ping
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i'm setting up a blog on the planet and I'll email bugqsuad about mentoring
<ajmitch> asac: pong
<asac> fine ... about bughelper?
<asac> ajmitch: hey ... how can i get an account on revu.tauware.de so i can comment?
<ajmitch> the usual way it to upload something, I can probably create one though
<ajmitch> email?
<asac> how will upload set my password?
<asac> asac@jwsdot.com or ubuntu.com (i prefer the former)
<ajmitch> it creates a random password
<asac> its not really urgent ... for the case someone asks for help again, i can comment there
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> keyid?
<asac> main key?
<ajmitch> you can try & retrieve your password, use asac@jwsdot.com
<ajmitch> if it works, it's alright
<asac> A824B93F
<asac> is my main key
<asac> ajmitch: worked ... thanks
<ajmitch> great, you're set as reviewer so you can comment on anything
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, about bug helper
<asac> ajmitch: first comment: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4994 :)
<asac> ok ... out now. Admiral_Chicago go ahead ;) we look for people that maintain duplicat signatures for now, right?
<Admiral_Chicago> duplicate sig?
<asac> signatures of duplicate stack traces
<asac> if not ... please tell me on what you want us to mentor on ;)
<asac> maybe i missed/forget the point ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> right now I'm looking to see what our clue files contain, what we can improve etc.
<Admiral_Chicago> we may need to start whipping up TB ones as weel
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll have to think about it a bit more, right now I have homework to complete
<asac> if you want me to comment on your blog post before you publish, just ask :) ... otherwise go ahead.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ^^
<Admiral_Chicago> okay will do
<asac> i am curious ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> i haven't started, been trying to finish this homework set for tonight.
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll highlight you when I get to it
<asac> fine
<bluekuja> asac: I've just looked your comment :D
<bluekuja> asac; will have to use the diff file you linked me to prevent a huge diff.gz
<bluekuja> asac: I'm leaving now, gonna ping you tomorrow, cya alex! night
<asac> bluekuja: he?
<asac> don't do that
<asac> you need the changes
<asac> you should just take care that upstream runs automake for next upload
<asac> for now just fix what i commented on
<gnomefreak> btw repo is down for a little while i have to gen release and the .gzs but i ran out of time so i will get to it before bed
<gnomefreak> The following packages will be REMOVED: libnss3-dev
<gnomefreak> ok updates are done
<gnomefreak> see you in morning
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-03
<asac> then nss and nspr should be in gutsy
<asac> maybe i we need to give back nss one more time :)
<gnomefreak> nss is not yet
<gnomefreak> nspr is -0d-dev and 0d\
<gnomefreak> or something like that
<asac> 4-dev & -0d
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> lets see if nss respins automatically
<asac> at least launchpad shows that depedency wait is not true anymore
<asac> if smart new build attempt will follow :/
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nss/3.11.5-3
<asac> great is building
<asac> at least on amd64 and i64
<asac> nice ;)
<asac> tomorrow things can go up :)
<asac> lets see how hell's coming :)
<asac> hmmm again dependency wait :/
<gnomefreak> :)
* asac night
<asac> have a nice trip gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> night
<[Cade] > hmm - what else is holding Firefox and TB updates up? I saw libnspr and libhunspell have updates now =D
<Admiral_Chicago> define updates?
<Admiral_Chicago> err updates*
<[Cade] > they have updates in the gutsy repos
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not sure I know what your question is
<[Cade] > ah - I'm referring to FF update and TB2 for gutsy
<[Cade] > ;)
<[Cade] > mainly because the updated version of libhunspell breaks the current ff packages
<[Cade] > just as a note, here's the relevant packages that got upgrades: libnspr4-0d libnspr4-0d-dbg libstdc++6 hunspell-1.1.0 libhunspell-1.1.0
<Admiral_Chicago> ah its probably because our packaging people aren't at their computers
<[Cade] > :P
<[Cade] > I've been chomping at the bit ever since TB2 was released. I'm just so fed up with Evo :/
<Admiral_Chicago> i need to try evolution, i heard it can handle outlook or something like that
<Admiral_Chicago> you could build the binary
<Admiral_Chicago> err install
<[Cade] > I'm a fan of font-rendering patches =P
<sanityx> Anybody know of a way to sync Palm contacts with Thunderbird?
<poningru> !
<poningru> doh
<gnomefreak> [Cade] : we need a few packages in first before we can spin against gutsy
<gnomefreak> they started pouring in late yesterday
<gnomefreak> [Cade] : should be fixed in next day or 2 (depending on any problems that arise)
<asac> so did nss build?
<gnomefreak> not here yet
<gnomefreak> i just did updates for gutsy and not yet. im setting up for iceape build incase it comes in in time.
<asac> hmm ... ok nspr ended up in universe (e.g. just the binaries)
<asac> so nss didn't build because source was in main as well
<asac> should be fixed now
<gnomefreak> why universe?
<asac> but takes some time until builders do i
<asac> error by the one processing the NEW binaries
<asac> the source is in main
<gnomefreak> i dont expect to spin it before i leave but would have been nice
<asac> but it should be fixed now
<gnomefreak> asac: congrats on reviewer status ;)
<asac> he?
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> Bug 50768 .. is it fixed now?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50768 in firefox "Strange artifacts in text fields within web applications when moving cursor with keyboard" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50768
<gnomefreak> not sure thats the first time ive seen that
<asac> yeah just read the last comment which ended up in my inbox
<asac> looks like its not firefox
<gnomefreak> its upstream bug
<gnomefreak> from what it shows
<gnomefreak> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345438
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 345438 in Layout "Moving cursor back/forward in all forms and in the location bar leaves caret turds (with nv video driver installed)" [Normal,New] 
<asac> is the workaround in bugzilla?`
<asac> is bugzilla reporter same as ubuntu reporter?
<gnomefreak> and no patch yet
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> unless they use a different nick in LP and mozilla bugtracker
<asac> workaround
<asac> is in bug
<asac> why i said its fixed for us :)
<gnomefreak> asac: do i need to learn dput for revu or am i gonna put sources somewhere else?
<asac> hmmm
<asac> good idea :)
<asac> e.g. to upload to revu
<asac> yes then use dput or dupload
<asac> later you will push that way to preview archive as well
<asac> e.g. as soon as we have incoming processing
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i will see if i can find docs on it than
<asac> hmm we get more and more @gtk_widget_event_internal now
<gnomefreak> feisty?
<asac> bug 94749 is master
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94749 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [@gtk_widget_event_internal]  " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94749
<gnomefreak> we have way too many bugs with @gtk_* :(
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> mozilla projects need some gtk experts :)
<asac> which they lack
<asac> yeah finall libnspr4-dev is in main
<asac> at least on my mirror
<asac> thanks god
* gnomefreak checking update
<gnomefreak> asac == gtk expert no? ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> i can code gtk ;) ... but i am far away from being a gtk core developer :)
<gnomefreak> gtk is a lang? i thought it was just widgets
<asac> a lib
<gnomefreak> like python+gtk
<asac> a widget toolkit library
<asac> gtk+ is C
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> and there are several bindings for other languages
<asac> e.g. like python-gtk +perl-gtk
<gnomefreak> yuck @ C
<asac> et al
* gnomefreak hasnt played with C in years
<asac> C is great ;)
<gnomefreak> python is easier (from what i hear) i dropped C for python and than got too busy to learn python
<asac> hey hjmf :)
<asac> welcome
<hjmf> hello
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/uds-sevilla/
<ajmitch> schedule?
<asac> maybe you find something interesting :)
<ajmitch> awesome
* ajmitch looks at what he shoudl attend
<asac> might change a bit ... but main tracks should be rather fixed now
<hjmf> hmm it's too far from my house
<ajmitch> oh, definitely ubuntu server forum :)
<hjmf> are you traveling ?
* ajmitch just put in an application to hr@canonical for server stuff
<asac> i will be there :)
<ajmitch> probably no chance of getting it, but oh well :)
<asac>  there is Bug/Crash reporting forum on thursday morning :)
<ajmitch> I see you're in the server track, asac
<hjmf> I've merged together all those [@gtk_widget_event_internal]  [@??] 
<hjmf> probably the same crash
<asac> hjmf: yeah ... you know when this first popped up? recently?
<asac> ajmitch: yeah ;)
<hjmf> couple of weeks maybe, not sure
<hjmf> will be video live/recorded sessions at UDS-Sevilla?
<asac> ok so probably gtk+ update for latest gnome
<hjmf> asac: will look
<asac> hjmf: hmm i have no idea ;)
<ajmitch> they haven't been in the past
<ajmitch> too much equipment to setup
<hjmf> what a pitty! :(
<ajmitch> sessions aren't really that interesting by video
<ajmitch> since it's usually people sitting round a table discussing
<ajmitch> or crammed into a room somehow
<hjmf> I see
<asac> maybe some video feed from the pool :)
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> there's a pool there?
<hjmf> I thought it would be more like a conference, then discussion
<ajmitch> nah
<hjmf> :)
<ajmitch> it's nearly all discussion & spec sessions
<hjmf> ah
<ajmitch> "intense"
<hjmf> good luck then ...
<hjmf> :)
* ajmitch is used to it by now ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: libnss is in gutsy ... lets go :)
<ajmitch> excellent
* ajmitch updates FDS packaging
<hjmf> asac: about the gtk_widget_event_internal there were some reports before, but the last *bunch* is from last week of april
<hjmf> till now
<asac> hmm ... feisty?
<hjmf> yes
<hjmf> the last 7 are from feisty
<asac> but we have edgy as well?
<hjmf> sure, the master is from edgy
<hjmf> but the last ones are all from feisty (probably because of dissabling apport in edgy)
<hjmf> ... not all, the last one is from edgy (bug 111875)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111875 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@gtk_widget_event_internal]  [@ ??]  [@vtable for nsDOMConstructor at #12]  (dup-of: 94749)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111875
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94749 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [@gtk_widget_event_internal]  " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94749
<hjmf> 6:1 feisty:edgy since last week of april
<asac> hmm ... isn't apport disabled for feisty as well now?
<hjmf> not sure, probably
<hjmf> I don't have crashes Ubuntu rocks :-P
<hjmf> /etc/default/apport
<hjmf> # set this to 0 to disable apport
<hjmf> enabled=1
<hjmf> but I guess that ^^^ is not what I had to look
<asac> i don't know
<asac> i would think so
<asac> but it doesn't work for me iirc :)
<hjmf> I think that that sets apport to collect crashes
<hjmf> but to auto-upload there must be another setting somewhere
<gnomefreak> mine is set to 1 but still never gives me the dialog. i meant to ping pitti about it but i keep forgeting
<hjmf> yes, it might be this one though:
<hjmf> gconf-editor: /apps/update-notifier/show_apport_crashes false
<asac> ah right
<hjmf> f this is disabled, the user will not be notified about pending apport crash reports.
<asac> probably thats the one
<hjmf> it's disabled on feisty
<asac> so thats why we are able to reduce bug count :)
<asac> not bad ;)
<hjmf> yeah!
<gnomefreak> well thats not good
<hjmf> I can see your point gnomefreak
<asac> 609 open bugs :)
<asac> pretty nice
<gnomefreak> he gave me command to turn it on
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> 1291 with dupes
<hjmf> and most of them can be close too
<asac> of the 609 ?
<hjmf> closed*
<hjmf> yes
<gnomefreak> gconftool-2 -s --type boolean /apps/update-notifier/show_apport_crashes true
<hjmf> I meant many not most
<asac> yeah ;)
<gnomefreak> to turn on dialog
<gnomefreak> oh you already said tha :(
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> we can always have for fun the mess on mozilla-thunderbird reports
<asac> yes ... we probably shouldn't ignore them anymore
<asac> do retraces work?
<hjmf> yes
<asac> or are dbgsym packages still broken?
<asac> ah ok
<hjmf> I still using mines, but apport retracing service can handle them too
<hjmf> so dbgsyms are OK now
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/71131
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71131 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird crashes if you change Gnome theme while it is running" [High,Needs info] 
<asac> can you confirm this?
<asac> e.g. thats without totem apparently ;)
<asac> but sounds like our totem crash ;)
<gnomefreak> that looks like same issue with firefox
<asac> maybe its the initial theme crasher ... for which we have a patch in firefox
<gnomefreak> tryin gnow
<gnomefreak> trying now even
<hjmf> a crash report on that one would have been nice
<gnomefreak> failed to crash with 2.0
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... the patch i was refering to landed for 2.0
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> hjmf: do your retrace scripts work for tbird as well .... like on bug 72160
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72160 in mozilla-thunderbird "TB crashed while writing reply email" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72160
<asac> ?
<hjmf> will tell you in a couple of minutes
* gnomefreak wonders what we fixed
<hjmf> asac: you can check
<hjmf> it worked
<hjmf> though I still have broken the autopost stuff
<hjmf> so I have to do it manually
<asac> hjmf:  i looked into backtrace stuff ... the code that the retrace service uses is in apport bzr
<asac> i found the place where the top 5 stack elements are extracted
<hjmf> yes, I borrowed from they some time ago.
<hjmf> I have to check what had changed
<asac> so probably almost all is there already ... do we see summaries of stacks retraced by service?
<hjmf> but HTMLOperations.Bug is still the same that it was yesterday
<hjmf> and then it worked
<hjmf> the apport service only shows the first 3-4 stacks and we need from the 4th to the 7th as the fist three are always the same on most of the cases
<asac> hmmm ... if that is true for non mozilla packages as well, we should probably try to fix it there
<hjmf> that can be changed easily by you or pitty on report['StacktraceTop'] 
<hjmf> from apport
<asac> yes ... we should look how other traces look like ... maybe we can try to better detect where to start.
<hjmf> what has to be changed i believe that is at apport/report.py
<asac> yes i think so ... iirc
<hjmf> yes, nowadays is StacktraceTop: simplified stacktrace (topmost 5 functions) for inline
* asac searching for apport on ubuntu distribution to find other retraces
<hjmf> and it should include 3 or 4 more
<hjmf> Changing toptrace = ['']  * 5 for toptrace = ['']  * 9
<hjmf> might do it
<hjmf> though It is just the first sight
<asac> hmmm ... i can talk to pitti
<hjmf> with that we can handle both the usual stacktrace and those w/o the 3# <signal caller...
<asac> if you run apport locally ... do you see the StacktraceTop results as well?
<asac> yeah
<asac> mozilla is a bit special because they catch signals on their own
<asac> maybe at some point packages can ship infos about "where does stacktrace start"
<hjmf> ... I don't run apport as it should, I'm still at apport 0.61
<asac> but maybe just using 9 is ok as well
<asac> hjmf: ouch :)
<hjmf> yes with 9 it will be OK
<hjmf> on my retraces I use by default from 3 to 12
<hjmf> but 0-9 will be ok too
<asac> afaik latest apport should be usable as the good old 0.61 ... but what can i say :) ?
<hjmf> not tested
<hjmf> that's another thing I want to do
<hjmf> use current apport
<hjmf> but as long as old roks to me I've been a little bit lazy
<asac> at best use it from bzr :)
<asac> so you can contribute best to development
<hjmf> will have to, sure
<asac> hey you are bughelper-dev as well :)
<asac> welcome
<hjmf> haha yes! :P
<hjmf> asac: can you do me a quick favor
<asac> depends :) ... but I'll try
<hjmf> I'm stuck with this error with all my autopost routines
<hjmf> can you fire up python and
<hjmf> type
<hjmf> >>> from launchpadBugs.HTMLOperations import Bug
<hjmf> >>> bugnumber = 104533
<hjmf> >>> cookiefile="/home/hjmf/.mozilla/firefox/oicl0ue1.default/cookies.txt"
<hjmf> >>> bug = Bug(bugnumber, cookie_file=cookiefile)
<hjmf> >>> bug.get_metadata()
<hjmf> >>> bug.__dict__['tags'] =['mt-confirm'] 
<hjmf> >>> bug.set_metadata()
<hjmf> of course changing your cookie file
<hjmf> with that bug number
<asac> i get
<asac> <addinfourl at 15204432 whose fp = <socket._fileobject object at 0xd958c0>>
<asac> now what?
<asac> should this have updated the bug?
<asac> bug 104533
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104533 in firefox "firefox crashed" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104533
<hjmf> yes it works for you
<hjmf> are you using the last bzr merge?
<asac> yeah
<hjmf> thank you
<asac> no ... i just used what is here on my system
<gnomefreak> nss hit
<hjmf> I'll will work on this later
<hjmf> so it is my fault somewher
<hjmf> e
<gnomefreak> in universe though
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> for seamonkey source do i want the tar.gz or the bz2? i cant remember :(
<gnomefreak> rules doesnt say
<hjmf> cy all till this evening
<gnomefreak> hjmf: have fun
<asac> yeah bye hjmf
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<asac> whatever is released upstream as "source"
<gnomefreak> i see both
<gnomefreak> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/seamonkey/releases/1.1.1
<asac> in source?
<gnomefreak> File: seamonkey-1.1.1.source.tar.bz2  	34176 KB  	02/22/2007  	02:15:00 PM
<gnomefreak> File: seamonkey-1.1.1.source.tar.gz
<asac> it doesn't matter
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> as you have to extract it on your own
<asac> then build your own orig out of if
<asac> it
<gnomefreak> and than i can just run dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -kKEYID? than dput the .changes file?
* gnomefreak will more than likely get to it around sat. or sun.
<asac> yes
<asac> should work that way
<asac> e.g. you don't need -kKEYID
<asac> if you are the last in changelog
<asac> which you probably should
<asac> and remember to use ubuntu version
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> yeah 1.1.1-3ubuntu0
<asac> e.g. version that is lower than the debian one
<gnomefreak> debians is 1.1.1-3 iirc
<asac> if debian was 1.1.1-3 ... then we use 1.1.1-2ubuntu0
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> if we used wrong version in preview
<asac> then we have bad luck
<asac> and preview customers won't get an upgrade to official
<gnomefreak> let me check changelog
<asac> but i don't think we have to bother about them :)
<asac> we should fix that as soon as debian uses a new version
<asac> until then preview users just have the preview build :)
<gnomefreak> iceape (1.1.1-3) unstable; urgency=low  is the last from Mike
<gnomefreak> we just added .mt0 to the end
<asac> gnomefreak: i am really not sure atm
<asac> maybe ask on motu :)
<asac> e.g. what version to choose so that merge-o-matic and stuff like that works
<gnomefreak> ok ill ping one of them when i get home or maybe monday the latest
<asac> maybe its indeed 1.1.1-3ubuntu0
<asac> i can see benifits from both :)
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> since its the same as in preview that should be fine. we can bump preview when new version goes in
<gnomefreak> preview == unofficial is how i came up with that but i will ask them when i return
<asac> just ask what the right version for ubuntu merge is if 1.1.1-3 is debian version
<asac> that will give you an answer :)
<asac> ok nss should be in main on next push
<asac> we can then probably drop it from gutsy preview archive
<gnomefreak> should i drop the mt versions from changelog?
<asac> for upload to revu?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> you can keep them if there are important infos ... or merge all content into your "new" changelog entry
<gnomefreak> ok merging them into one would be good :)
<gnomefreak> im getting a couple of differnet answers on versioning
<asac> which?
<asac> you have changes: new upstream tarball ;)
<asac> oh
<asac> that said ;)
<asac> you have to bump upstream version :)
<asac> as you have changed branding
<asac> gnomefreak ... guess 1.1.1+1-0ubuntu1 then
<asac> sorry for the confusion
<asac> but i think that would be right
<gnomefreak> changed branding in mt release
<asac> you have to change it for offical as well and call upstream tarball with other version
<asac> like above
<gnomefreak> the upstream tarball is the same that ive been using. they havent changed it since feb.
<asac> anyway ... WE changed it
<asac> so WE need a different version
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> we fixed debian->ubuntu ... remember?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> yeah ... so just rename the tarball with new version
<asac> then change changelog version appropriately so build will use that tarball done
<asac> no need to regen tarball
<asac> just a move/rename
<gnomefreak> ok cool. im thinking of what to add to changelog for ubuntu version since all changes were made for mt release
<asac> just talk about new upstream version tarball because of branding
<asac> and that this is motu release
<asac> and remember to use Maintainer: MOTU developers
<asac> or something
<asac> i think thats the way it has to be ;)
<asac> if you build add -vLAST_VERSION_BEFORE_MT_RELEASE for dpkg-buildpackage
<asac> in this way mt changes will end up in changelog as well
<ajmitch> Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<asac> thanks
<asac> and Original-Maintainer: ??
<asac> what is done about Uploaders: ?
<ajmitch> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: can be whatever
<asac> ajmitch: ^^^
<ajmitch> Uploaders is ignored
<asac> ok
<ajmitch> Uploaders only affects debian NMU rules
<asac> gnomefreak: got it?
<gnomefreak> i think so
<asac> ;)+
<asac> oh man ... i think i should drop everything and look into windows installer :(
<ajmitch> asac: why?
<asac> uds :)
<asac> https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/installer-for-windows
<asac> a task is to review some code of that ;)
<ajmitch> yeah I know, but dropping everything?
<ajmitch> you need to do some review before UDS, you mean?
<asac> yes ;)
<asac> to prepare
<ajmitch> fun
* ajmitch has prepared a bit for UDS
<gnomefreak> do i need a XSBC-Original-Maintainer feild?
<ajmitch> not required
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ok changes are ready i will build sundayish and try to dput it.
<asac> ok short lunch ... bbiw
<asac> back
<bluekuja> asac: ping
<bluekuja> asac: a friend is testing flash on firefox with a 64 bit computer using nspluginwrapper
<bluekuja> asac: without having good results: ii@laptop:/usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/x86_64/linux$ sudo ./npconfig -i /usr/lib/mozilla/libflashplayer.so
<bluekuja> nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/mozilla/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<bluekuja> asac: or ii@laptop:/usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/x86_64$ nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<bluekuja> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<bluekuja> asac: do you know what it can be?
<asac> no idea not yet looked into nspluginwrapper
<asac> is on my todo list though
<bluekuja> asac: ok great
<asac> maybe /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so is not 32-bit?
<asac> aeh
<asac> /usr/lib/mozilla/libflashplayer.so does probably not exist :)
<bluekuja> asac: :D
<asac> bluekuja: did he figure out?
<bluekuja> asac: posted it in the forum, waiting reply :)
<bluekuja> asac: a question
<bluekuja> asac: how can I upload the diff.gz you provided me in revu? I get some md5sum mismatch(fixed) and signature errores
<bluekuja> *errors
<bluekuja> that I dont get with the 149kb one
<asac> i did provide nothing
<asac> the diff was just to show your actual changes
<asac> you must not use that
<asac> the one you had is the one that was fine
<asac> but please do what i commented
<bluekuja> 2. why do you change this:
<bluekuja> - CFLAGS="$(CFLAGS)" ./configure --host=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) --build=$(DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE) --prefix=/usr --mandir=$${prefix}/share/man --infodir=$${prefix}/share/info
<bluekuja> + CFLAGS="$(CFLAGS) -Wl,-z,defs" ./configure --prefix=/usr --mandir=$${prefix}/share/man --infodir=$${prefix}/share/info
<bluekuja> is not correct
<bluekuja> I changed it to fix docs problem
<asac> bluekuja: just think about this ... if you apply that patch to orig.tar.gz you will again endup without autostuff regenerated .... which was the initial problem
<bluekuja> yes
<asac> doc problems?
<bluekuja> i get this /share/man/man1/gtorrentviewer.1
<bluekuja> instead of /usr/share/man/man1/gtorrentviewer.1
<bluekuja> we talked about it with laserjock
<bluekuja> while ago
<asac> yes ... but almost certainly not because of the  -Wl,-z,defs
<bluekuja> nope
<asac> why did you drop it then?
<bluekuja> * debian/rules:
<bluekuja> DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE and DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE lines are a bit odd, we arent cross compiling the source packages.
<bluekuja> laserjock comment
<bluekuja> asac: what do you think?
<bluekuja> want me to replace the previous version?
<asac> anyway don't drop them
<asac> should not matter
<asac> e.g. keep ;)
<bluekuja> ok i add DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE and DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE again
<asac> --host=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) --build=$(DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE) ... is fine to have
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> perfect
<bluekuja> adding it
<bluekuja> asac: deleted -wl,z etc adding it again
<bluekuja> lets rebuild now
<bluekuja> asac: done ;)
<asac> ok bluekuja will take a look when i return ... taking a break
<bluekuja> asac; perfect
<bluekuja> asac: wait to review...cant upload to revu yet
<asac> he?
<bluekuja> asac: I uploaded a file with a bad signature before
<bluekuja> asac: that file need to be removed by an admin
<bluekuja> asac: waiting ajmitch
<asac> bluekuja: ok ... did you ping them?
<asac> ok fine
<asac> just let me know ... my break will take a bit longer anyway :)
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, but seems that nobody is here :(
<bluekuja> asac: take your time ;)
<asac> things worked out for you?
<bluekuja> asac: still waiting failed upload to be deleted
<bluekuja> asac: I hope someone will come soon
<asac> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: /t
<Admiral_Chicago> er
<Admiral_Chicago> crap
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: http://admiralchicago.wordpress.com/2007/05/03/mentoring/
<Admiral_Chicago> thats what i wanted to link you too
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: niche
<asac> nice
<asac> :)
<asac> i think you don't have to obfuscate the email
<asac> we need spam filtering anyway :)
<Admiral_Chicago> take it out?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea the MLs have been getting hit my spam
<Admiral_Chicago> i know because I keep some MLs clean
<asac> i don't see that :)
<asac> no i mean you can write it as mailto: link that works
<asac> if its already pushlished don't mind
<asac> i am getting loads of spam everyday ;)
<asac> so it doesn't matter :)
<Admiral_Chicago>  ah okay. let me mess with that, i thought about it but couldn't figure out the syntax, i'll fiddle
<asac> its just link http but mailto:mail@test.tld
<asac> you can even say
<asac> mailto:mail@test.tld?Subject=MasterSubjectFigureWithespaceout ;)
<asac> whitespace :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i think google will be my friend on this one
<Admiral_Chicago> repaired
<Admiral_Chicago> class time
<asac> have fun
<asac> :-D
<Admiral_Chicago> will do.
<ajmitch> bluekuja: you pinged me?
<asac> ajmitch: i think a corrupted upload prevents new uploads to revu :)
<asac> ajmitch: for bluekuja that is
<asac> gtorrent-viewer ;)
<asac> isn't incoming queue cleaned up when something with bad checksum is injected?
<ajmitch> no, it's a fairly simple setup
* ajmitch cleared it
<asac> k thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> some interest in bug #110049
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110049 in firefox "Firefox needs a better clue file" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110049
<Admiral_Chicago> good.
<Admiral_Chicago> wait a second.
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: if you want to help, you can offer to mentor as well on the bug report
<asac> well done :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i've got two people
<asac> i think people that are interested in helping will probably end up here anyway :)
<asac> so maybe its less confusing if you take the dedicated lead to get them started ;)
<asac> what do you think?
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i will
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm in the process of fixing my bzr confilct
<asac> probably a good excercise :)
<asac> i am now out for a few minutes
<Admiral_Chicago> i hope that these people have feisty or better machines
<asac> probably they wil
<asac> l
<Admiral_Chicago> yep, got the latest clue files
<Admiral_Chicago> brb
<asac> fine
<AlexLatchford> grrr, my bookmarks have disappeared.
<AlexLatchford> hmm and some plugins have lost settings..
<AlexLatchford> (bookmarks restored from backup files)..
<bluekuja> ajmitch: thanks ;)
<Admiral_Chicago>  AlexLatchford probably a corrupted profile
<bluekuja> asac: thanks too for reporting it to andrew ;)
<AlexLatchford> well it reset them to the default bookmarks..
<AlexLatchford> I am thinking it was the -mt update..
<asac> AlexLatchford: which mt update?
<AlexLatchford> today's
<AlexLatchford> or yesterday's
<asac> what version is it?
<AlexLatchford> 2.0.0.3+2.ng-0mt.6
<AlexLatchford> I think
<asac> did you use any .ng release before?
<AlexLatchford> I updated from John's repository a few days back
<AlexLatchford> I was using the standard ubuntu before that
<asac> did it break at that time?
<asac> or just now?
<AlexLatchford> during the first update though, just after I added the repository the dom-inspector broke synaptic
<AlexLatchford> it just broke today
<asac> are certs broken as well?
<asac> https?
<asac> e.g. asks for certs that are valid ?
<AlexLatchford> yes, it alerted me
<AlexLatchford> but they are not broken I dont think
<asac> yes alert means we lost the default CA certs somewhere *broken*
<asac> which is pretty serious bug
<asac> damn ssl stuff is really broken
<asac> what plugin settings did you loose?
<bluekuja> gnight all
<asac> maybe you lost some plugins? AlexLatchford ?
<asac> bluekuja: night
<bluekuja> asac: night ! cya tomorrow! ;)
<asac> AlexLatchford: e.g. plugins installed globally?
<AlexLatchford> erm, plugins and extensions I didnt seem to lose
<AlexLatchford> just the settings for them
<asac> hmm
<asac> AlexLatchford: can you try to downgrade ... and see if upgrading back will show this problem again?
<asac> e.g. for downgrade, just uninstall and install ubuntus version ... then go up to preview again :/
<AlexLatchford> mind if I do it tomorrow..
<AlexLatchford> did it not happen to you?
<asac> nope
<asac> just ssl problem
<asac> if you say that its reproducible I would do a night shift i guess :)
<asac> oh wait ... its already 2340 here ;)
<AlexLatchford> ok, gimme half an hour
<AlexLatchford> whats the current ubuntu version?
<asac> cool
<asac> current ubuntu is 2.0.0.3+1-ubuntu2 i guess
<asac> yes its 2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2
<AlexLatchford>  sudo apt-get install firefox=2.0.0.3+1-ubuntu2
<asac> yeah with proper version
<asac> maybe be sure that you uninstall before
<asac> not that there are any leftovers in /usr/lib/firefox /usr/share/firefox
<asac> -> e.g. both dirs should not exist after uninstall
<AlexLatchford> cool
<AlexLatchford> I presume it will not affect .mozilla?
<asac> no it should not
<asac> anyway if you run preview releases :) ... its probably a good idea to backup that regularaly :)
<AlexLatchford> ive backed it up anyway
<AlexLatchford> yeah
<asac> so you don't loose your bookmarks again :)
<AlexLatchford> :)
<asac> wait do bookmarks work at all for you now?
<AlexLatchford> yes, they were just reset
<AlexLatchford> to default
<AlexLatchford> so basically nothing, homepage with changed to the feisty release notes
<AlexLatchford> s/with/was
<AlexLatchford> okay beginning install process again, (for ubuntu version :))
<AlexLatchford> shall I reinstall all the plugins after the install for the ubuntu versions?
<AlexLatchford> (flash, java, dom-inspector, themes etc.)
<AlexLatchford> hmm..
<AlexLatchford> http://82.44.193.109/error.txt
<AlexLatchford> I removed the directories, or should I have just emptied them
<asac> which directories?
<asac> plugins?
<AlexLatchford> /usr/share/firefox & /usr/lib/firefox
<asac> ah ... yeah ... i think that was right :)
<asac> was there leftover?
<AlexLatchford> ?
<asac> did they still exist after you uninstalled firefox?
<AlexLatchford> no I removed then using rm
<AlexLatchford> (I mean yes, they existed, but I removed them manually)
<asac> ah ok
<asac> hmm
<asac> any idea what was in there?
<asac> if not don't bother ;)
<AlexLatchford> nah, I didn't do an ls
<asac> too bad ;)
<asac> anyway ... lets see if you can reproduce
<asac> :)
<AlexLatchford> well I cannot get the ubuntu version to install..
<asac> because of what reasons?
<AlexLatchford> http://82.44.193.109/error.txt
<asac> he?
<asac> ah maybe use an explicit mirror
<asac> e.g. us.archive.ubuntu.com
<AlexLatchford> unable to create `./usr/lib/firefox/firefox': No such file or directory
<asac> sounds bad ... you did remove firefox (with apt or so) right?
<AlexLatchford> It appears to download the file fine, but not unpack..
<AlexLatchford> I removed firefox using apt-get remove firefox
<asac> when do you get http://82.44.193.109/error.txt ?
<AlexLatchford> when running the command on the first line
<asac> which command? 'firefox' ?
<AlexLatchford> sudo apt-get install firefox=2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2
<AlexLatchford> shall I try to make the directory it says it cannot manually..
<asac> hmm you can try ... but sounds wierd
<asac> so do you see firefox being downloaded?
<asac> otherwise maybe clean your apt cache
<asac> with apt-get clean
<AlexLatchford> if I make the directory it installs
<AlexLatchford> seems like a small problem with the installer..
<AlexLatchford> as it says it cannot create /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<asac> i guess you had still some package with installed files in /usr/lib/firefox
<AlexLatchford> whereas if I just create /usr/lib/firefox
<asac> ... which are now broken :)
<AlexLatchford> I removed the entire directory..
<asac> does dpkg -S firefox
<asac> bring anything up other than the firefox packages?
<AlexLatchford> -trunk packages also
<asac> ok that is sane
<asac> they should be /usr/lib/firefox-trunk only
<asac> and share
<asac> anything else?
<AlexLatchford> mozilla-firefox-locale, -dbg packages also
<asac> why where locale packages not removed?
<asac> they should have been removed when removing firefox
<AlexLatchford> hmm..
<AlexLatchford> I thought they had been
<AlexLatchford> probably have been reinstalled with it..
<asac> ok ... does it work?
<asac> now?
<asac> e.g. starts et al?
<AlexLatchford> yes, it works fine
<AlexLatchford> I think it was an error in the dpkg script
<AlexLatchford> it was saying that it couldnt find /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<AlexLatchford> ..but when I created /usr/lib/firefox it installed fine..
<AlexLatchford> but now here is not folder inside that called firefox..
<AlexLatchford> so it was not needed..
<asac> i guess it tried to create the link
<asac> e.g. try
<asac> ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<asac> its a link
<asac> which probably failed to be created
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox should be the main programm
<AlexLatchford> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2007-05-03 23:03 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox/firefox
<asac> nevertheless completely wierd
<asac> yes right
<asac> thats the same
<asac> i only can think that there was still some extension or so that installs in both firefox and iceape or thunderbird
<AlexLatchford> so should I install the plugins now, then upgrade?
<asac> yeah ... ;)
<AlexLatchford> :) gimme a few minutes
<asac> ok i tracked the ssl problem
<asac> now gimme confidence about the rest :)
<AlexLatchford> good good
<AlexLatchford> :)
<AlexLatchford> Well the update was done via sudo apt-get install -f
<AlexLatchford> because the previous update has broken the dom-inspector plugin
<AlexLatchford> hmm.. seems to work okay now..
<AlexLatchford> how do I get the firefox version without typing it out from Synaptic
<asac> ah ok ... dom-inspector have have been bad depends
<asac> ?
<asac> dpkg -l firefox
<asac> ;)
<asac> if you can't see all of the version (e.g. too long) :
<asac> # COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l firefox
<asac> will do the trick
<asac> no idea about synaptic
<asac> just used it once some years back and when it crashed I went back to cmd line :)
<AlexLatchford> lol
<AlexLatchford> it is rather useful for finding packages
<AlexLatchford> I am gradually switching for most things to cmd line though
<AlexLatchford> okay, I think it must have been the dom-inspector issue..
<AlexLatchford> which has been ironed out..
<asac> ok ... fine
<asac> hmm for me dom-inspector gets removed when i purge firefox
<asac> though i use aptitude which is way smarter then apt-get  :)
<AlexLatchford> :P
<asac> so if you switch to cmdline probably get used to aptitude directly
<AlexLatchford> yeah
<asac> ;)
<asac> your done with upgrade?
<AlexLatchford> yeah
<asac> maybe change some bookmarks first as well :)
<asac> did it break anything?
<AlexLatchford> nope
<asac> ok
<asac> i think bookmarks might get corrupted if you shut down X
<AlexLatchford> not that I can see.. all plugins kept, extension settings the same
<asac> without closing (though it should be really rare)
<asac> k
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-04
<AlexLatchford> hmm, well this machine has been up for.. 23:27:16 up 4 days, 11:20,  2 users,  load average: 0.15, 0.34, 0.41
<AlexLatchford> without any restarts..
<asac> maybe you logged out?
<asac> and in?
<AlexLatchford> not that I can think of..
<AlexLatchford> I am the only user of the computer..
<AlexLatchford> strange..
<asac> maybe a crash?
<asac> while dragging bookmarks :-P
<asac> :)
<asac> lol
<AlexLatchford> :)
<AlexLatchford> probably
<asac> honestly i am not sure when bookmarks.html is updated ... e.g. directly when you change bookmark state
<asac> or if you close
<asac> i think the former
<asac> maybe your disk was full?
<asac> this is known to cause plenty problems
<asac> bad thing is that thunderbird is already build :)
<asac> probably i should push fixed version soon
<AlexLatchford> hmm, disk is nowhere near full
<asac> if i am lucky people will hold back because enigmail or locales are not yet there :)
<asac> crazy thing
<asac> and you don't remember some kind of crash?
<AlexLatchford> nope
<asac> e.g. maybe even during upgrade?
<AlexLatchford> hmm, not that I can think of
<asac> or you needed to kill firefox processes? anything else which was "not normal" ?
<asac> then nevermind ;)
<AlexLatchford> I kill firefox processes all the time lol
<asac> really?
<AlexLatchford> never did any harm before lol
<asac> yeah ... but there is the chance ... you know the unlikely chance
<AlexLatchford> yeah, alot when viewing about 30 tabs
<asac> :)
<asac> you kill?
<asac> e.g. like kill PID
<asac> ?
<asac> or through gnome process list?
<AlexLatchford> well I use killall firefox-bin
<asac> oha
<asac> yeah ... ok then we should file it under that category :)
<asac> thanks for trying though.
<asac> ;)
<AlexLatchford> yeah, most likely.. no problems :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/111818
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111818 in firefox "firefox choose helper application dialog is useless" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<asac> i somehow don't get where people get the energy to talk so much trollish things
<asac> like ... "The choose-helper-application dialog is fundamentally broken in a way
<asac> that's not fixable."
<AlexLatchford> hmm, I am getting the SSL error now
<asac> then ...  File type association and the required user
<asac> interface for it is a tricky process that is quite hard to get right.
<asac> AlexLatchford: yes
<asac> you can fix it like
<asac> cd /usr/lib/firefox     (as root)
<asac> ln -s ../nss/libnssckbi.so
<asac> all done as root
<asac> or ln with sudo :)
<AlexLatchford> ta
<asac> same for tbird 2.0 if you use it
<AlexLatchford> aha okay
<asac> anyway ... this shows us that not many people are using preview archive
<asac> which we should find a way to change :)
<asac> as its exactly the reason why we have it ;)
<asac> especially when doing major packaging changes
<asac> maybe once gnomefreak is a bit more used to the procedures we should spread the word
<AlexLatchford> yes
<asac> and at best keep firefox-trunk out of official archive for some time ... e.g. to attract more users ;)
<asac> bad trick ... i know ;)
<asac> even the firefox test plan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/QA ... would have revealed that ;)
<asac> ok night
<AlexLatchford> asac: you going to Seville?
<asac> sure
<asac> tomorrow is ramp up ;)
* pochu waves!
<pochu> asac: the latest firefox upload has broken liferea, it now segfaults at startup, and doesn't build anymore as it is
<pochu> checking for MOZILLA... no
<pochu> firefox: nochecking for MOZILLA... no
<pochu> configure: error:
<pochu> *** You must have either the GtkHTML2, XulRunner or the Mozilla
<pochu> *** development libraries installed in order to build Liferea!
<pochu> but there is firefox-dev 2.0.0.3+3-0ubuntu1 there
<pochu> asac: do you know why this can be?
<asac> hmm
<asac> right
<asac> can you try a respin please?
<asac> pochu: ^^^
* asac currently fiddling with wireless network :)
<asac> pochu: what does lifeares use in confiigure.in ?
<asac> firefox-config ? or pkg-config?
<asac> damn ... my archive mirror is pretty slow now
<asac> ok lunch
<bluekuja> asac: tell me when you're back
<pochu> asac: it uses pkg-config
<asac> pochu: maybe look what test fails ... so we know more
<pochu> asac: this is where liferea looks at the mozilla engine: http://pastebin.ca/470798
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~$ pkg-config --libs-only-L firefox-gtkmozembed
<pochu> Package nspr was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<pochu> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `nspr.pc'
<pochu> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<pochu> Package 'nspr', required by 'XPCOM', not found
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~$
<pochu> that's wasn't happening with previous firefox, IIRC
<pochu> If I'm true, listen shouldn't build, too
<pochu> s/true/right/
<pochu> yes, it fails
<pochu> So that's the reason they're failing, I think
<pochu> asac: do you know why that's broken?
<pochu> debian/control.in, debian/control, debian/rules: use system-nspr and system-nss; drop libnss3 and libnspr4 and friends from control files; remove debhelper files accordingly
<pochu> ^ Maybe that's the reason
<asac> hmm
<asac> pochu:
<asac> can you paste the configure.in section that tests this?
<asac> is libnspr4-dev installed for you?
<pochu> asac: it isn't, but if I try to install it, it wants to remove half of my system
<asac> pochu: yeah right
<pochu> maybe if I add it to build-depends...
<bluekuja> asac: I tried to follow a comment i got in revu about the package
<bluekuja> asac: the best solution would be to apply it on the gtorrent-viewer dir right after unpacking it, and add automake1.4, intltool to Build-Depends (so that itll rerun autotools during the build only), and you should have a cleaner diff.gz.
<bluekuja> asac: I tried doing it, but it mess all up
<bluekuja> asac: do yout think is it possible to do?
<pochu> asac: wow, it has worked! :)
<pochu> gonna test it now
<asac> pochu: what has worked?
<asac> sorry i dropped the ball :)
<pochu> asac: liferea has built :)
<asac> what did you do to fix it? just upgrade everything to latest?
<pochu> asac: nope, add "libnspr4-dev" to build-depends
<pochu> does that make sense?
<pochu> without it, pkg-config didn't find gtkmozembed, I think
<pochu> and it really needed a rebuild, because it was crashing
<pochu> just after launching it
<pochu> it didn't started, even
<pochu> asac: both liferea and listen aren't working, so I suppose every other application using the gtkembedmoz engine won't work anymore, and will need a rebuild
<pochu> asac: is that ok?
<pochu> I say it to upload a new liferea or not :)
<asac> pochu: i think you just have to change build depends to libnspr4-dev
<asac> not libnspr-dev
<asac> if you use libnspr-dev ... packages might not get upgraded properly
<asac> maybe i need to add a conflict somewhere
<asac> but yes ... all applications probably need a respin
<pochu> asac: ok, then I'll do it!
<pochu> thanks for your help
<pochu> and for the transition, you might want to mail the ml :)
<asac> yes definitly :)
<asac> i have to upload another firefox before ... as not all headers had been included properly
<asac> but then i will do :)
<pochu> :)
<pochu> btw I already have a debdiff for liferea :)
<pochu> I'm fast! :-)
<asac> wow :-P
<asac> bluekuja: running autotools during build is usually evil
<bluekuja> asac: :D
<asac> and actually automake-1.4 appeared to have caused the problems ... so if you do it ... use latest automake
<bluekuja> asac: I think that diff problem is quite impossible to make more clean
<asac> you can repack upstream tarball
<asac> e.g. unpack ...run autotools ...pack again
<bluekuja> do you think that GTorrentViewer problem wont happen?
<asac> and BUG upstream to do it for you :)
<asac> when?
<bluekuja> asac: nevermind
<bluekuja> asac: didnt see your text above
<bluekuja> asac: now i try to do it
<bluekuja> unpack, autools, and repack
<bluekuja> gonna ping you with results soon
<asac> yes ... add something to upstream version
<asac> probably i am gone ... i have to finish preparations for travel
<asac> :)
<asac> but you can try
<asac> if you repack ... remove debian directory as well from tarball
<asac> bluekuja: ^^^
<bluekuja> asac: :D
<bluekuja> asac: going to sevilla?
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> asac: cool, do you travel to italy too sometimes?
<asac> at least if i didn't mess up my booking completely :)
<asac> if there is UDS ;) ... otherwise depends on my holiday planning
<bluekuja> asac: if you come....I'll give you my phone number
<bluekuja> and we can meet somewhere
<bluekuja> :P
<bluekuja> in italy
<asac> sure ... where are you based?
<bluekuja> near venice :D
<asac> oh nice ;)
<bluekuja> asac: for dpkg-source -x should I use diff from revu as you did?
<bluekuja> after unpacking, autotools, repacking
<asac> good question ... try to figure out :) ... if you do right your diff should almost the same then what i posted
<asac> but remember to keep the changelog from upstream debian/ directory
<bluekuja> mmmm...what you mean?
<bluekuja> upstream changelog should be placed where?
<asac> you add it to your debian/ dir
<asac> and add your new entry
<asac> e.g. reuse it
<bluekuja> oh....you mean adding a new entry in debian/changelog with last changes?
<asac> e.g. upstream changelog because ubuntu changelog
<asac> just keep the change histroy of upstream when you delete debian/ dir in upstream tarball
<bluekuja> oh ok
<bluekuja> now I have to figure out
<bluekuja> with that problem
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> ok ... out for a while
<bluekuja> ok ;)
<asac> you will do it ... you learn most if you discover how to do on your own :)
<bluekuja> asac: diff file now it's 10000 lines instead of 21000
<bluekuja> as before
<bluekuja> 60kb instead of 140 kb
<bluekuja> asac: not really clean as your one (2.9 kb) lol
<bluekuja> asac: still to big?
<bluekuja> asac: rebuilded it....now i get a 2.1 kb diff file
<bluekuja> but it get GTorrentVIewer problem
<bluekuja> damn
<[Cade2] > Just want to thank you guys for getting FF and TB2 packaged up finally =D
<AlexLatchford> asac: How do I output diff's to a file?
<AlexLatchford> I grabbed a copy of TB's source and am messing about trying to create patches, I can get it to see the diff's I have made, but cannot work out how to output them to a file like in the debian/patches format..
<asac> how do you see the diffs you made?
<asac> AlexLatchford: ^^
<AlexLatchford> in the terminal window
<AlexLatchford> I just added some random text to a few files..
<bluekuja> asac: README problems fixed
<AlexLatchford> I am presuming there is just an option I pass to get it to output them into a file..
<AlexLatchford> just the help message is darn confusing..
<asac> AlexLatchford: there are two cases:
<asac> 1. you change something below debian/
<asac> 2. you change something in mozilla source (e.g. build-tree/mozilla)
<asac> 1. is simple
<AlexLatchford> I made changes in /mozilla
<asac> in build-tree/mozilla ?
<AlexLatchford> yes, just some dummy ones..
<asac> ok
<asac> how do you see the diffs at the moment?
<asac> e.g. you said: "I can get it to see the diff's I have made"
<asac> ?
<AlexLatchford> Well say I have added the line '<test></test>' to an XUL file, it then repeats the command back to me..
<AlexLatchford> the line even
<AlexLatchford> but doesn;t seem to produce a diff file under the directory I am running the command from..
<asac> ah ok
<asac> ok
<asac> we have quilt for patch management
<asac> and you should use it to maintain changes
<asac> its not that difficult
<AlexLatchford> aha okay
<asac> it just needs a bit concentration that you actually register files you are going to change
<asac> e.g.
<asac> you start from clean sources
<asac> e.g. abort a build
<asac> now if you want to add some feature
<asac> or some change you do:
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources
<AlexLatchford> ah, makes sense
<asac> look in the bottom most box
<asac> you see it?
<asac> its:
<asac> quilt push -a
<AlexLatchford> yes.
<asac> ...
<asac> and so on
<AlexLatchford> yeah yeah, seems fairly simple
<asac> right
<asac> give it a try :)
<AlexLatchford> I will, may as well give the programming knowledge I have trying to fix some of the problems users have
<asac> to produce a patch i the current form i use refresh like this
<asac> quilt refresh --diffstat -U8
<asac> ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> go ahead
<AlexLatchford> aha okay
<asac> if you have edited files that you registered with the topmost patch (see wiki example)
<asac> it will automatically update the diff (or add the new one)
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<asac> just play around with quilt and read manpage
<asac> its fairly simple
<AlexLatchford> yeah I will do
<asac> but can be tricky ;)
<AlexLatchford> I know a lot of programming concepts, not many languages though, but it shouldn't be too hard to pick up..
<AlexLatchford> yeah
<AlexLatchford> asac: you flying out to Seville tomorrow?
<asac> prog. concepts are important, but practice is still the single best way :) mozilla code might be tough to start with ;) ... but of course exciting.
<AlexLatchford> yep
<asac> AlexLatchford: yes
<AlexLatchford> cool cool
<AlexLatchford> I am getting the concept of the patching system now, its to allow patches to be abstracted from the core code..
<asac> good thing for mozilla is that there are various things you can do ... e.g. start with xul, javascript (chrome)... go to more complex javascript components ... then high-level C++ components and then core components :)
<AlexLatchford> (Was unaware of that before)
<AlexLatchford> yeah
<asac> AlexLatchford: yes you might say it that way ... though it sound academic :)
<AlexLatchford> I already know a fair amount of javascript
<AlexLatchford> (I am like to sound posher than I really am lol)
<AlexLatchford> sed -i '1 s/^/MUHAHA/' README
<AlexLatchford> I dont really understand this line..
<asac> its just a line to change something
<asac> e.g. replace that in your thoughts with editing README file
<asac> or any other file you previously added to your patch
<AlexLatchford> yeah, I figured it was replacing something, but it is to the README file.. cool
<asac> because README was added further above i guess :)
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay.. so this basically is allowing you to only change small sections at a time, 1/2 lines
<asac> no you can change as much as you like :)
<AlexLatchford> but you have to type it into the terminal?
<asac> the sed commmand is just a synonym for "change as much in README file as you like"
<AlexLatchford> or can you supply files as arguements?
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<asac> i hope you don't want me to explain sed?
<AlexLatchford> I wont :)
<asac> e.g. as it doesn't matter for this case ;)
<AlexLatchford> I get the concept of sed :)
<asac> just remember to add a file you want to change to the patch you want the changes to be included in
<asac> then edit that file
<asac> and do quilt refresh
<asac> actually the quilt pop -a  unapplies all changes at the end
<asac> which is usually not what you want
<AlexLatchford> ahhh, okay
<asac> but its just a demonstration
<asac> you can push them all
<asac> or just push some
<AlexLatchford> yes I see
<asac> or delete a patch you don't want anymore
<AlexLatchford> yes
<asac> e.g. pop - unapply ... push - apply
<AlexLatchford> yep
<asac> http://www.xulplanet.com/
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XUL
<asac> those are good places to start with
<asac> probably firs the mozilla link
<asac> then the xulplanet as kind of api reference
<AlexLatchford> thanks :)
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Main_Page
<asac> thats the mainpage of course :)
<asac> btw, mozilla guy finally came to blog about our patch approval :)
<asac> http://steelgryphon.com/blog/?p=100
<asac> its the blog of mike connor ... owner of the firefox code module in mozilla tree
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/owners.html
<asac> good place to see what magnitude the mozilla project has :)
<AlexLatchford> nice
<bluekuja> asac: is possible to optimize javascripts fonts in mozilla?
<AlexLatchford> asac: hehe, working nicely
<AlexLatchford> simple little tool that..
<asac> bluekuja: dunno what you mean by "javascripts fonts"
<bluekuja> asac: a guy reported that when a  java application is open in firefox, fonts are quite unreadable
<bluekuja> so he asked if is possible to change/modify them
<bluekuja> *it's
<asac> so ... java is not javascript
<asac> java applets have their own fonts
<asac> i am the wrong guy to ask about how they do integrate with mozilla
<asac> aeh with ubuntu
<asac> ;)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: the branch urls have changed ... bughelper code was moved to new team realm "~bughelper". cluefiles are still at ~bugsquad
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: just read of proposed mentorees in bts
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i saw that on the ML, i'll review them soon
<Admiral_Chicago> and let people know that soon
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: fine
<asac> lets see how this works out :) ... i am excited ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-05
<bluekuja> asac: package uploaded
<bluekuja> asac: diff cleaned to 3 kb
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> good ... hope you did not put any other changes then autotools into orig.tar.gz
<asac> ok out for night
<bluekuja> asac: nope
<bluekuja> asac: at the end I didnt do anything to the upstream dir, I changed something in build-depends
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-06
* pochu waves!
<w4ett> afternoon all
<w4ett> I've just upgraded from thunderbird 1.5 to 2.0 and load the icon launcher in the application list >internet andhave to launch via terminal...how can I fix this?
<w4ett> *lost the icon
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-28
<Volans> as you know http://releases.ubuntu.com/ is down?
<Volans> I'm going... good night
<HardyOne> evening folks! I am having some serious lagh issues with FF. seems to have started about a week ago and is getting worse. pages load slow FF "greys" out then comes back. just weird behaviour. any suggestions?
<HardyOne> lag*
<HardyOne> it does happen more often on pages with heavy graphics and java or flash
<gnomefre1k> HardyOne: its a known issue if it is what i think it is and is being worked on upstream
<HardyOne> gnomefre1k: ok so i just have to live with it for now
<HardyOne> thanks for the answer
<gnomefre1k> your welcome
<HardyOne> how you been . havent seen you in a while
<gnomefre1k> IdleOne: im setting up email atm if i see the bug in ther eill link you to it
<IdleOne> ok cool. thanks
<gnomefreak> crap :(
<gnomefreak> anyone have the extensions for devel versions of mozilla handy?
<gnomefreak> bug 215728
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215728 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] High CPU Consumption" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: ^^
<IdleOne> thanks
<gnomefreak> your welcome
<jetsaredim> q
<jetsaredim> :wq
<gnomefreak> someone ping 217.26.52.29 please let me know if it lags or doesnt connect
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ ping 217.26.52.29
<gnomefreak> PING 217.26.52.29 (217.26.52.29) 56(84) bytes of data.
<gnomefreak> thats all i get
<gnomefreak> the website isnt opening for me neither
<IdleOne> ping 103 ms
<IdleOne> 105 now
<gnomefreak> Resolving mozilla-enigmail.org... failed: Name or service not known
<IdleOne> gtting a Configuration error page
<gnomefreak> :(
<IdleOne> mozilla-enigmail.org open right up for me
<gnomefreak> google.com is timiing out as well
<gnomefreak> Firefox can't find the server at www.google.com
<gnomefreak> my connection messed up?
<IdleOne> might be
<gnomefreak> it is i cant even update
<IdleOne> google loads fine here
<gnomefreak> ill be back hopefully
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: do you see the .xpi for thunderbird trunk on mozilla-enigmail.org and email it to gnomefreak at ubuntu dot com?
<gnomefreak> im gonna restart see if network goes back up
<gnomefreak> damn thing wont install :(
<gnomefreak> anyone else running thunderbird 3.0?
<gnomefreak> fta im heading to bed but did you do same thing with tb3 and tb2 that you did with ff3 and ff4 by cloning the profile? i have the xpi for enigmail for tb3 but its failing to install it after it grabs it i click install and the dialog just goes away
<gnomefreak> night
<asac> hi
<fta2> asac, hi
<fta2> <fta> asac, http://liorkaplan.wordpress.com/2008/04/27/why-does-ubuntu-puts-firefox-transalation-in-gnomes-language-pack/
<asac> yeah i read that.
<asac> fta2: kick kubuntu devs ;) ... they vetoed for a more common place :(
<fta2> we've already discussed that, i tend to agree with thay guy
<fta2> that
<asac> fta2: -gnome langpacks don't pull in any depends at last (not saying that this is good, but it should work)
<asac> http://ec.europa.eu/idabc/en/document/7565/469
<armin76> fail :D
<asac> armin76: fail on what?
<armin76> everything!
<asac> yeh
<asac> at least irssi is still runnign ;) ... so can't be that bad
<armin76> ff2 gives bus error on sparc! fix!
<asac> oh wait!
<asac> its running on debian :)
<armin76> haha
<asac> armin76: can you please fix the patch
<asac> armin76: i have an updated one
<asac> but its dirty and the guy who did that is an asshole
<armin76> haha
<armin76> i did a patch, remember?
<asac> Mr. Miller
<asac> ah right
<asac> your updated his broken patch
<armin76> yup
<asac> armin76: did your patch ever get positive review?
<armin76> mozilla bug 161826
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 161826 in Layout: Fonts and Text "nsTextFrame::MeasureText()'s fast text measuring codepath crashes on RISC machines" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161826
<armin76> i didn't request a review
<armin76> and Mr. Miller is not an asshole :P he's the sparc kernel developer
<asac> well ... talk to him
<armin76> noes
<armin76> i didn't request a review because i have nfc about what the patch does :P
<asac> armin76: could you follow up on dbarons question?
<armin76> i have no idea :/
<armin76> i just merged the changes you told me, but i don't know what i did or what it does :P
<asac> hehe
<asac> but it works?
<armin76> yup
<armin76> i'm using it
<armin76> did you see the backtrace i provided?
<asac> where?
<asac> in launchpad?
<armin76> yah
<asac> armin76: please give me url / bug id
<armin76> fail
<armin76> bug 161987
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161987 in firefox "Firefox Bus Error & Segfault on Sun Blade 100 (UltraSparc)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161987
<asac> armin76: so would your patch fix this ... or is that stacktrace with your patch applied?
<armin76> well, it works for me
<armin76> and that stracktrace is running your firefox package, so without my patch
<asac> armin76: is ffox 3 in shape at least?
<armin76> it should, i'll try
<armin76> at least i don't apply any patch for it
<armin76> asac: why did you drop sparc from the release!
<asac> me? it was demoted to ports
<armin76> but you're an ubuntu dev, so i blame you :P
<armin76> aren't there any ports.ubuntu.com mirrors?
<asac> armin76: please ask on -devel
<asac> i think mirroring ports is not mandatory, so most mirrors don't do it
<armin76> ew
<armin76> firefox-3 gives bus error as well :/
<armin76> lol
<armin76> it doesn't even start
<armin76> asac: guess the backtrace won't work if firefox-dbg isn't installed?
<asac> armin76: install the -dbgsym packages for xulrunner + firefox
<asac> or submit the .crash file to launchpad ... the auto retracers will produce a stacktrace for you th3en
<asac> (submit == double click on the .crash file in /var/crash in nautilus)
<koro> hi there
<koro> i'm wondering, has the key binding for ctrl+shift+T in FF3 changed, or is there something i'm missing?
<koro> i mean, it's not working anyomre after upgrading
<fta2> I don't know. what is/was it supposed to do ?
<koro> re-open teh last closed tab
<fta2> it's still there
<koro> damn, not woring here :(
<fta2> it works for me, I've just tested it
<fta2> maybe you have an extension conflicting with it
<koro> nah, all extensions are broken
<fta2> really ?
<koro> i mean, none of them worked for firefox 3, except adblock plus
<albech> hi guys
<fta2> koro, you're running hardy, right ?
<albech> im running 7.10 (firefox 2.0.0.14) and sharing homedir with another install 8.04 and it appears that there is a conflict with the plugins, cause firefox is reading the plugins from some file in the homedir
<albech> how can i share the home dir between 2 installs (7.10 and 8.04) and still have 2 running firefoxes (2 different versions)
<fta2> koro, maybe try to use the extensions packaged in hardy, we have the ones the most requested during the hardy dev period: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev
<fta2> albech, you can't unless one is using a non-default profile
<albech> so i will have to change the profile to load settings from another file?
<fta2> start with -P
<albech> fta2: thanks.. will look at that
<koro> fta2: i really don't care about the extensions, ctrl+shift+T was one of the things i most used in firefox and i really want it working
<koro> i just tried safe-mode, it still doesn't work there so it has n othing to do with extensions
<fta2> koro, do you see something in the Error console ?
<koro> lemme check
<fta2> koro, and does it work from the menu ?
<koro> in the error console i get a message "failed to load xpcom component: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b5/components/pyabout.py
<koro> "failed to load xpcom component: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b5/components/libpyloader.so
<koro> at startup
<koro> but when i try the ctrl+shift+T i get nothing in teh error console
<koro> in the menu, the recently closed tabs option is grayed out
<asac> koro: try fresh profile please
<koro> i'm using safe-mode, nothing is more fresh than that!
<asac> koro: well ... not really ;)
<koro> ok let's try
<asac> koro: move away your .mozilla dir
<asac> and start again
<koro> yeah
<asac> (please keep the old)
<koro> of course :)
<albech> fta2: worked after creating a new profile in the profile manager.. thanks a lot
<koro> ok i t works in a new profile
<koro> i wonder what's going on with my other profile
<asac_> 14:55 < asac> koro: please keep a backup of the old so we can reproduce
<asac_> 14:55 < asac> then reinstantiate it and remove XUL.mfasl
<asac_> (sorry, reconnected)
<asac_> koro: ?
<koro> oh
<koro> i was just trying something different
<koro> i just deleted prefs.js and i'm testing it
<koro> and indeed that fixed it :)
<koro> probably some old add-on from FF2 has changed some preference that broke the recently closed tabs feature
<asac> koro: maybe
<asac> koro: do you still have the original .mozilla that was broken?
<asac> if so, please try to test XUL.mfasl anyway - so we can rule that out
<fta2> Bug 222910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222910 in seamonkey "Seamonkey doesn't work at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222910
<asac> one of the "good titles" :)
<asac> fta2: can you reproduce?
<asac> Bug 222910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222910 in seamonkey "Seamonkey doesn't if no profile exists yet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222910
<fta2> nope
<armin76> asac: which packages are the dbgsym ones? i don't see them
<asac> armin76: they are in a separate apt repo
<asac> armin76: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs/ hardy main universe
<asac> s
<asac> add that to your line
<asac>  /etc/apt/sources.list that is
<armin76> ah, k
<armin76> libxul0d-dbg - Development files for the Gecko engine library <- this is 1.8 or 1.9?
<armin76> because if you mean xulrunner-1.9-dbgsym its not available for sparc
<armin76> guess because it doesn't build :)
<asac> armin76: yes, its the the xulrunner-* thing
<armin76> asac: its not available for sparc, if you tell me how to build it, i could have a look
<asac> armin76: its as simply as installing pkg-create-dbgsym package and then building the xulrunner-1.9 + firefox-3.0 package
<asac> that will create those debs next to the package debs
<armin76> uh...
<asac> armin76: got that?
<fta2> armin76, there's no ddebs for sparc because it failed to build
<fta2> (not because of the ddeb)
<armin76> yup, thats what i was saying
<fta2> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/  :)
<gnomefreak> fta: to use plugins from ff3 profile do  i need to cp them over to ff4 dir?
<fta2> yes
<fta2> the links are installed by each plugin, not by ff3
<fta2> btw, i've patched tb3 to use a distinct profile
<fta2> it's building in my ppa right now. Could you test and let me know if it works fine ? (i'm not really using tb at all)
<fta2> gnomefreak, ^^
<gnomefreak> fta2: yep let me know when its posted ill update it
<gnomefreak> fta2: i found enigmail for tb3 just not having luck installing it but i iwll keep you informed incase you want to try and build it
<fta2> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<gnomefreak> thanks :) lots of updates when they are built
<asac> fta2: doesn't ffox4 look in our {xulrunner,firefox}-addons directories?
<fta2> hm, not sure i've kept that part of the code.
<fta2> i did, i've just dropped the langpacks
<gnomefreak> install to default ff and ff4 should read it? no need to copy it?
<fta2> dh_link usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions $(DEBIAN_FF4_DIR)/extensions
<fta2>  dh_link usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins $(DEBIAN_FF4_DIR)/plugins
<fta2> so yes, it should work out of the box
<gnomefreak> cool thanks
<fta2> except the maxversion of addons
<asac> debian bug 451791
<ubotu> Debian bug 451791 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[965G EXA] Fonts and many other items fail to render legibly" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/451791
<fta2> gnomefreak, tb3 is ready
<gnomefreak> i saw
<fta2> there's a gap of several minutes between the end of the build and when the ppa is populated
<gnomefreak> updates are there
<fta2> gnomefreak, run it from a term, just to see if there's a message during startup
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> that cant be a good sign
<gnomefreak> fta2: what did you change?
<fta2> the profile
<fta2> it's supposed to clone your old one
<gnomefreak> well running it from term gives me no email boxes i have to input them in again
<gnomefreak> no errors though
<fta2> ls -ld ~/.thunder*
<gnomefreak> drwx------ 3 gnomefreak gnomefreak 4096 Apr 27 22:19 /home/gnomefreak/.thunderbird
<gnomefreak> drwx------ 3 gnomefreak gnomefreak 4096 Apr 28 12:26 /home/gnomefreak/.thunderbird-3.0
<gnomefreak> yep all gone i have to input or copy profiles over
<asac> fta2: .thunderbird?
<asac> thats not our profile
<fta2> it's not my choice
<asac> thats upstream dir
<fta2> yep
<asac> we still have .mozilla-thunderbird
<fta2> really ?
<fta2> oh
<asac> ok ... as long as you migrated .mozilla-thunderbird all should be fine
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> i have all 3
<fta2> that's why then
<asac> yeah
<asac> we should migrate that properly for .thunderbird 3
<asac> fta2: you can reuse our firefox migration dialog to ask the user what he wants
<fta2> so soon ?
<asac> if there is no .thunderbird you can just use that for thunderbird3
<gnomefreak> so i should only have mozilla-thunderbird and .mozilla-thunderbird-3.0 once its done right?
<asac> well ... tbird3 should do the move to upstream directory
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... we want .thunderbird in the end
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> tbird 2 still had issues because of absolute paths
<asac> fta2: not sure ... i think we should migrate .mozillla-thunjderbird now to .thunderbird3 ... but maybe in that step create .thunderbird as well
<asac> (if there is none)
<asac> not sure what to do if the user has both :(
<fta2> then, there was no need to change the path... my tb3 created .thunderbird, now it creates .thunderbird-3.0
<gnomefreak> im gonna say the addons installer is borked
<asac> fta2: if the user never used upstream (e.g. no .thunderbird) we could use that path
<asac> but hard to say what should happen if user has obth
<fta2> so ? should I keep ~/.thunderbird-3.0 to be safe ?
<fta2> and clone ~/.mozilla-thunderbird if there's no ~/.thunderbird-3.0
<gnomefreak> fta2: cant really do that can we?
<gnomefreak> fta2: the extensions/addons dont work in 3.0
<fta2> sure I can
<gnomefreak> will they jus tnot get copied over?
<gnomefreak> just not*
<fta2> some are ok
<fta2> but most will be disabled by the maxversion check
<gnomefreak> does that mean i can rename and move the only profile to new dir. (renaming being the key)
<asac> fta2: yes. i think its ok to clone .mozilla-thunderbird ... maybe if there is only .thunderbird even clone that
<asac> but i guess thats to smart :)
<gnomefreak> lol you disabled the preview pane
<gnomefreak> just when i started using it
<fta2> no, i didn't
<gnomefreak> oh ther eit is
<gnomefreak> hmmm during set up it was greyed out
<fta2> i'm repushing a version migrating ~/.mozilla-thunderbird instead of ~/.thunderbird which is not supposed to exist
<fta2> when it's done, kill tb3, drop ~/.thunderbird-3.0 and let tb3 recreate it for you
<gnomefreak> will it keep profile if it finds one?
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> checking email first
<fta2> or just keep your new ~/.thunderbird-3.0 if it contains new emails
<fta2> as you want
<fta2> leaving, cu
<gnomefreak> btw what happened to the places menu in firefox 3?
<jetsaredim> there's a tb3 package?
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: yes but its same as 2.0 atm
<jetsaredim> ah
<jetsaredim> nifty
<asac> well, not really the same :)
<asac> [reed]: any news on release date of RC1?
<[reed]> "when all the blockers are fixed"
<asac> haha
<asac> how many left? mconnor hoped two weeks ago to have all done by last friday :)
<asac> i see 136 P1+P2 bugs open for firefox + toolkit component
<asac> and 20 P1
<asac> is P1 what counts?
<gnomefreak> Rephrase: nothing you will notice is differnet
<gnomefreak> fta_: i will test as soon as its done all email caught up
<willguaraldi> isn't there a blocking tag?
<asac> yeah there is for general 1.9
<asac> not sure if there is one for rc1
<[reed]> no, check blocker flags only
<[reed]> blocking-firefox3+ and blocking1.9+
<[reed]> P* doesn't mean anything anymore
<asac> [reed]: those are final tags
<asac> flags i mean
<asac> where is the list for Rc1?
<[reed]> that's it
<asac> so rc1 should fix all?
<asac> ok
<[reed]> we treat RCs as _real_ RCs
<[reed]> as in, final
<asac> yeah makes sense, but is not obvious
<asac> good thing would be to add url that lists blockers to http://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/Firefox_3.0rc1
<[reed]> I'll ask beltzner
<[reed]> to do that
<asac> so status unconfirmed+NEW+ASSIGNED+REOPENED + blocking flag?
<[reed]> just say resolution ---
<[reed]> and don't touch status
<[reed]> :)
 * asac in-fight with bugzilla :)
<asac> adding another boolean chart appears to not be OR
<gnomefreak> is the CPU bug a blocker?
<asac> CPÜU?
<asac> ah the urlclassifier thing
<gnomefreak> ill get bugnumber but our number i think is 215728
<asac> [reed]: i am tooo dump ... if i use firefox-..+ and blocking...+ and choose "is equal to any ..." it doesn't return a singel thing :(
<gnomefreak> bug  215728
<[reed]> lol
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215728 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] High CPU Consumption" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<asac> i get results doing each manually though
<gnomefreak> thats the one
<asac> adding another boolean chart is no OR either
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&short_desc=&long_desc_type=substring&long_desc=&bug_file_loc_type=allwordssubstr&bug_file_loc=&status_whiteboard_type=allwordssubstr&status_whiteboard=&keywords_type=allwords&keywords=&resolution=---&emailassigned_to1=1&emailtype1=exact&email1=&emailassigned_to2=1&emailreporter2=1&emailqa_contact2=1&emailtype2=exact&email2=&bugidtype=include&bug_id=&
<asac> thats blocking1.9
<asac> +
<gnomefreak> thanks
<asac> but if i add firefox...+ i don't get anything :(
<gnomefreak> brb have to go bitch at someone before i blow my top
<[reed]> asac: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&resolution=---&chfieldto=Now&field0-0-0=flagtypes.name&type0-0-0=equals&value0-0-0=blocking-firefox3%2B&field0-0-1=flagtypes.name&type0-0-1=equals&value0-0-1=blocking1.9%2B
 * asac goes for "edit search" to see this wisdom
<asac> [reed]: did you edit that manually? or why is your url so short?
<[reed]> https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/mozilla.html
<asac> [reed]: damn :) ... there was an OR button ;)
<[reed]> "shorten bug query" bookmarklet
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Mozilla QA tracker https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ => please subscribe to help out | firefox 3 b5 rocks! | firefox 3 blockers left: http://tinyurl.com/5st8jn
<asac> oh no :(
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Mozilla QA tracker https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ => please subscribe to help out | firefox 3 b5 rocks! | firefox 3 blockers left: http://tinyurl.com/5cdqvp
<asac> 45 bugs to go
<gnomefreak> than its not likely to happen in next 2 weeks
<gnomefreak> mozilla bug 411814 why does this work for us and not upstream?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411814 in Extension Compatibility "Firebug addon not available/working for Firefox 3" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411814
<[reed]> asac: just edit the wiki page yourself
<[reed]> and add the urls
<[reed]> :)
 * gnomefreak fairly sure we use upstream package to make ours no?
<asac> [reed]: have no account :(
<[reed]> get one ;)
<gnomefreak> there are a few that work for us and not upstream like ctrl+tab switching tabs
<asac> [reed]: i had a saved password for that wiki ... but i am not allowed in :(
<[reed]> reset your pass?
<asac> now i push send password: "no user Asac known"
<asac> then i try to create one: "user already taken" :(
<asac> buuuuuug
<asac> ah :)
<asac> i have no email recorded :(
<asac> Error sending mail: There is no e-mail address recorded for user "Asac".
<gnomefreak> i thought i had an account too but cant log in
<gnomefreak> let me try to create see if i get same
<gnomefreak> asac: mine went through
<asac> for now we have the url in topic
<asac> maybe i can figure whats going on at some point :(
<gnomefreak> fta_: i removed .thunderbird-3.0 and installing new version atm
<fta> gnomefreak, ok
<fta> gnomefreak, is it there yet ?
<gnomefreak> its in archive
<fta> http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird-3.0/ only shows fta2 for lpia
<gnomefreak> still upgrading here duue to sm and ff4
<gnomefreak> shit
<gnomefreak> printer broke :(
<gnomefreak> should it have cloned profile from .mozilla-thunderbird
<fta> yes, starting from ~fta2
<fta> but it's not yet in the ppa..
<gnomefreak> fta: should it have taken my email accounts from .mozilla-thunderbird and apply them to tb3?
<Volans> I go, bye bye
<fta> <fta> yes, starting from ~fta2
<fta> <fta> but it's not yet in the ppa..
<fta> gnomefreak, ^^
<gnomefreak> yes it is
<gnomefreak> isnt it?
<fta> http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird-3.0/
<fta> oh, now it is
<fta> 5 sec ago, it was not
<gnomefreak> oh i see what happened
<gnomefreak> its was only ff and sm
<fta> retry :)
<gnomefre1k> thought so
<gnomefre1k> damnit
<fta> .
<fta> ?
<gnomefre1k> connection died again
<gnomefreak> this is really getting fucking old
<gnomefreak> going for smoke ill let you know what happens
<fta> upgrade while you're away ;)
<gnomefreak> did
<gnomefreak> fta: i get the set up accounts dialog where you choose from gmail email accounts ubix mailspool rss newgroups
<gnomefreak> fta: is there a way to import settings from .mozilla-thunderbird on my end?
<fta> it's supposed to be done during the 1st startup
<fta> let me try on my side
<gnomefreak> brb starting laundry let me know what you find
<fta> hm, indeed, it doesn't work. I should not have done that remotely
<asac> debian bug 478277
<ubotu> Debian bug 478277 in xserver-xorg-core "xulrunner-1.9: JPEG images used as backgrounds do not render" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/478277
<asac> good
<fta> :)
<asac> yeah ;) wasn't sure because debbugs has high delays and the guy closed the bugs while i sent instructions to reassign and so on :)
<asac> but appears to be right now ;)
<fta> ohoh, got it: cat mozilla.in | sed -e "s|%MOZAPPDIR%||" \
<fta> 		-e "s|%MREDIR%||" \
<fta> 		-e "s|%MOZILLA-BIN%|thunderbird-bin|g" > thunderbird
<fta> MOZAPPDIR and MREDIR are empty
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8537/
<fta> i'll fix that after lunch
<fta> it was not my patch after all :)
<cwong1> asac: hello
<cwong1> asac: I have couple of issues with the xul based midbrowser and in need of your help
<fta> gnomefreak, I've fixed the bug, it's a tb3 bug. pushing ~fta3 now.
<asac> cwong1: hey
<gnomefreak> ok thanks ill test when it hits
<asac> cwong1: go ahead
<cwong1> asac: is the gconf patch been applied to the xulrunner1.9?
<asac> no ... we cannot apply it as its now ... we can push it to ppa though
<asac> its in the source, just needs to be enabled in debian/patches/series
<asac> cwong1: to get it applied everywhere we have to make a real componnet out of it
<cwong1> asac: the https sites does work behind the firewall.  Will this patch fix the issue?
<asac> cwong1: but i plan to work on that soon. just thought that pushing that to ppa would be good enough
<cwong1> asac: if you can push it to the ppa, that will be good for now
<asac> cwong1: if its a proxy issue and proxy is properly configured in gconf then it will probably fix it
<asac> cwong1: we should enable the system setting though from midbrowser package to enable it by default
<asac> config.use_system_prefs
<asac> thats the config we have to change in midbrowser
<cwong1> asac: I believe I have changed it already. I will double check
<asac> ok ... i am currently getting midbrowser source to see :)
<asac> (from hardy)
<asac> but most likely thats not yet your version?
<asac> 0.3.0b5a-2
<cwong1> I thought 0.3.0b5a-2 is what we have up there. Is that not true?
<asac> cwong1: yes, thats the version in hardy
<asac> does it contain the pref setting?
<cwong1> I will check
<asac> cwong1: its still false here
<asac> in that package
<cwong1> Yes, I will fix that.
<asac> ok, ill upload xul 1.9 to mobile ppa
<asac> after doing a quick testbuild
<cwong1> The other problem is when I enter an url in the url box like www.yahoo.com, the browser doesn't update the url to http://www.yahoo.com.
<cwong1> ok
 * asac tests
<asac> cwong1: ok confirmed. maybe thats a merging bug
<asac> cwong1: can you or jimmy confirm that the location bar is hooked into the midbrowser.xul in the same way as it is hooked into browser.xul (for firefox)?
<asac> i expect that there is either an event listener missing or an id has changed, so the location bar isn't updated properly
<cwong1> asac: Yes I will do that.  I am sure it is
<asac> cwong1: i guess the location bar doesn't update if a site redirects either?
<cwong1> asac: The funny thing is if you bring up a new tab and then go back to the original tab, everything works just fine
<asac> cwong1: yeah.
<asac> cwong1: this update appears to be triggable by multiple things
<asac> cwong1: for instance try just launchpad.net
<asac> that works ... i guess because its https
<asac> and the https status is updated separately
<cwong1> on mine, the launchpad.net stays as launchpad.net in the location bar
<asac> strange
<cwong1> Your copy is built with system xul right?
<asac> yes
<asac> its the hardy midbrowser package
<asac> (e.g. not my dev tree build)
<cwong1> that's odd
<asac> lets try a site i never visited with midbrowser
<asac> bugzilla.mozilla.org
<asac> works
<asac> strange
<asac> really really crazy
<asac> now www.google.com works
<asac> same for www.yahoo.com
<asac> wtf
<cwong1> doesn't work for me..  Did you have a tab open once?
<asac> cwong1: yeah might be
<asac> let me close again
<cwong1> If so, it will work.  You need to close the browser and start again
<asac> ok ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> not so fine, but at least reproducible
<asac> cwong1: anyway, most likely a merge bug ... i don't think its only with xul based build, right?
<cwong1> that's right
<cwong1> Beside midbrowser.xul, any area should I look into to solve this?
<asac> cwong1: i think midbrowser.xul ... (or included files of course) ... check if the location item matches the one in browser.xul
<cwong1> ok thank.. I will check back with you later.  Got to go for now.
<asac> cwong1: and if taht doesn't help, look in the implementation of the location bar ... should be a .xml (XBL binding)
<cwong1> ok
<asac> cwong1: ok uploading to ppa-mobile
<asac> cwong1: the patch applied cleanly. in the unlikely case the build fails for whatever reason ill see what i can do ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: did you start on sunbird 0.8 yet? if not i plan to sometime next week if i get time
<asac> gnomefreak: almost done
<asac> its in bzr
<asac> gnomefreak: well ... its done, but there are bugs, but i think those are upstream issues
<gnomefreak> ah ok cool
<asac> unfortunately no feedback yet
<asac> if i don't get info by wed ill upload with those bugs
<asac> maybe remind me ;)
<gnomefreak> ok let me know i have a few things that people want added/fixed :(
<gnomefreak> ok will do
<gnomefreak> btw STOP MOVING FOLDERS
<gnomefreak> Trash moved :(
<gnomefreak> tb is installing again
<gnomefreak> fta: worked great this time thank you
<fta> cool
<asac> new ppa page is cool you see the builds spinning in the package list view ;)
<asac> (didn't notice before)
<fta> yep
<rzr> hi guys
<rzr> are you all running hardy or n+1 ?
<fta> hardy, there's no n+1 yet
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/
<asac> rzr: toolchain is currently prepared afaict
<fta> yep, started 3h ago
<asac> but i have to stick with hardy for a while :)
<rzr> LTS means it'll run after human race die
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> i will build a chroot once toolchain opens
<rzr> gnomefreak: a alpha version is planned in a couple a mounth
<fta> I will upgrade my box :)
<gnomefreak> rzr: i know the schedule but i will have it before alpha (cant build packages for it without it)
<rzr> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/intrepid-alpha-1
<gnomefreak> fta: im leaning toward chroot until a little while after tool chain seeems more stable
<gnomefreak> rzr: please dont rely on that as much as you seem to
<gnomefreak> rzr: when tool chain is finished repos will open for devel only and best to use chroot
<fta> in fact, it's already possible
<gnomefreak> whens UDS?
<fta> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/
<gnomefreak> fta: repos have to be open if they are uploading to them
<fta> yet, i don't recommend that to anyone but myself
<gnomefreak> cant upload to losed repos
<gnomefreak> i have a spare 3 or so pcs/harddrives i think i can afford it on one of them
<fta> hm, i've found another tb3 bug
<gnomefreak> fta: since you and asac changed name of mozclient is there a way to install the packaage and use it instead of running it from source like in mozclient?
<gnomefreak> fta: you can do that all day long you will never stop finding them
<asac> gnomefreak: apt-get install mozilla-devscripts
<rzr> gnomefreak: actually I'll switch the deb based distro which run latest xorg :)
<asac> rzr: that is?
<gnomefreak> asac: i thought i had that but i didnt see a way to run nor help file
<asac> gnomefreak: what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> yep still do have it
<gnomefreak> asac: the tarball generator
<rzr> asac: current xorg in hardy has a VBE issue for my laptop ... i am tracking the bug upstream
<asac> rzr: VBE?
<rzr> vesa bios ext
<gnomefreak> visual basic edition
<rzr> for tvout etc
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: lol
<asac> rzr: ah. ok. i think our xorg is pretty much up to date
<rzr> yes that's the problem
<rzr> :)
<asac> 1.5.0 is not yet out afaict ... will probably be out in sync with fedora
<asac> but then intrepid is open and we get it too
<fta> gnomefreak, zless /usr/share/doc/mozilla-devscripts/README.gz
<rzr> if i were the manager hardy would run xfree :)
<gnomefreak> fta: thanks
<asac> rzr: is xfree still alive?
<rzr> i guess not
<rzr> but it worked :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah :) ... i am pretty unhappy about this X release as well
<rzr> why ?
<asac> we had painful things with Xaa ;)
<asac> in cairo/firefox
<rzr> that's a big trouble
<asac> but probably those issues were always there, just never seen, because firefox wasn't so cairo centric
<rzr> we have some trouble w/ cario and swt
<asac> yes, cairo did a hell lot of changes ... and made more use of hardware acceleration which bring drivers into the arena
<asac> finally revealing the fact that drivers are all crappy :)
<asac> (which we always knew because of network-manager)
<rzr> :)
<fta> jcastro, is the intrepid forum open ?
<jcastro> fta: not afaik
<fta> ok, thanks
<jcastro> fta: hey since you're here, have you thought about packaging songbird at all?
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: where does the EULA show up?
<gnomefreak> fta: got further than a tarball?
<jcastro> fta: they have their logo issues almost fixed, we can probably chat about it @ UDS
<fta> jcastro, i've tried several months ago but it required its own copy of xulrunner, which is not wanted
<gnomefreak> ah yeah thats right forgot that
<jcastro> fta: they're down to like 17 patches now or so: http://publicsvn.songbirdnest.com/browser/trunk/patches/mozilla
<fta> asac, EULA block is just an include in the middle of the licence file, preprocessed during build
<asac> fta: ok. so we/they don't display that anywhere? (i guess its installer only)
<fta> asac, yes
<fta> jcastro, i'm still following their progress but it seems building with a shared xul sdk is not on their todo list
<jcastro> fta: I talked to one of their guys @ lugradio live, he seems hopeful of getting that done asap.
<gnomefreak> asac: anything in firefox-2 for Hardy ready? i have  afix ill push to my ppa until we are ready to push next version
<jcastro> fta: (knock on wood)
<fta> jcastro, yes. Maybe I can give it another try too.
<jcastro> fta: upstream is subscribed to the needs-packaging bug and when they're ready they'll update it
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> asac: anyway its a simple fix in .desktop file that wasnt changed in rename
<asac> gnomefreak: please name facts
<asac> ah
<gnomefreak> StartupWMClass=Firefox-bin
<gnomefreak> should be firefox-2
<asac> gnomefreak: push fixed branch to ~gnomefreak (with UNRELEASED) ... and request merge
<gnomefreak> -bin
<gnomefreak> ok
<fta> jcastro, do you have the bug id at hand?
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't think it neds to be
<asac> its not the package name
<jcastro> fta: bug 94494
<fta> thx
<gnomefreak> bug # 223753 says that thats what he found
<asac> gnomefreak: $ xprop  | grep WM_CLASS
<asac> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "Navigator", "Firefox"
<asac> try that
<asac> (thats ffox 3)
<asac> you have to click on a running firefox window to get that
<gnomefreak> cant doo anything until i reboot :(
<gnomefreak> oh shit this cant be good
<gnomefreak> he lefft already
<gnomefreak> fuck
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> seveas left and took his bots with him one of them being ubotu
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> talking about this now with the person that caused all this
<fta> mozilla bug 304048
<gnomefreak> fta: no bot working on getting one asap
<fta> k
<gnomefreak> testing new bot but not as smart as ubotu
<fta> I can bring mine, i've developed one years ago ;)
<gnomefreak> we wont hav e abug bot for a while unless someone has idea
<gnomefreak> s
<fta> btw, why is ubotu gone ?
<gnomefreak> seveas left over someone being unbanned and took his bots with him
<gnomefreak> we are working on this atm and most likel will be well into tomorrow but i will keep updated
<fta> left as in never coming back pissed off or what ?
<gnomefreak> yes that is exactly it
<gnomefreak> he is CC secriary Leader of ubuntu-ops and so on
<gnomefreak> jono is being pinged about it
<fta> maybe after some sleep, he'll reconsider
<jcastro> wait, it wasn't that orichi guy again is it?
<gnomefreak> bbl its early :(
<asac> jcastro: since when is seveas gone?
<asac> erm, gnomefreak: ^^
<jcastro> asac: just like in the last 30 minutes or something
<fta> Apr 28 21:59:59 * ubotu has quit (Client Quit)
<fta> 1h ago
<asac> then i don't see a problem :-P
<gnomefreak> i got email when i said shit
<gnomefreak> ubotu is his if he doesnt come back ubotu wont
<gnomefreak> we have other bots we are working on
<asac> gnomefreak: he is gone for 1h ... why panic?
<asac> he will surely come back ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: let me see if i still have email
<gnomefreak> 2008/4/28 Dennis Kaarsemaker <dennis@ubuntu.com>:
<gnomefreak> > > Aooarently trolls are really welcome now, lunitik was unbanned. I've
<gnomefreak> > > said that when that happens I'd be out. So I'm out, as are the bots.
<gnomefreak> > > Bye.
<gnomefreak> bunch of sunbird-lightning bugs fkew in
<asac> bout what?
<gnomefreak> lightning extension not updating calendars nor does forcing them help
<gnomefreak> that i think is 2nd ive seen that
<gnomefreak> he said its fixed in 0.8
<gnomefreak> asac: nothing we can do about it until we backport to hardy since its not SRU
<willguaraldi> does "SRU" stand for "security related update"?
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird/+bug/223869
<gnomefreak> release
<gnomefreak> but yes
<willguaraldi> so...  "security release update"?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> he?
<willguaraldi> cools--thanks.
<asac> willguaraldi: to be exact its "stable release update"
<gnomefreak> opps
<gnomefreak> i thought he typed that
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<willguaraldi> awesome.  i'll read that once i finish getting my laptop updated to hardy.
<gnomefreak> asac: that command you gave me doesnt work
<gnomefreak> asac: the xprop command
<gnomefreak> if you put it somewher ein ff3 code please let me know where since its not in .desktop
<asac> gnomefreak: command should work
<asac> you get a pointer and have to click with that on the open ffox window
<gnomefreak> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<asac> < asac> gnomefreak: $ xprop  | grep WM_CLASS
<asac> i don't see any (
<gnomefreak>  xprop  | grep WM_CLASS WM_CLASS(STRING) = "Navigator", "Firefox"
<gnomefreak> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<gnomefreak> i assuming its (STRING) since thats all i see that would cause it
<asac> gnomefreak: read two lines above
<asac> i don't see any command that looks like that
<asac> :)
<asac> it ends after first WM_CLASS
<gnomefreak> it does?
<asac> or is that just a missing linebreak in paste?
<gnomefreak> let me scroll
<asac> gnomefreak: thats from my scrollback
<asac> use the command i just posted ;)
<gnomefreak> 16:26 <            asac > gnomefreak: $ xprop  | grep WM_CLASS
<gnomefreak> 16:26 <            asac > WM_CLASS(STRING) = "Navigator", "Firefox"
<asac> gnomefreak: thats the output
<asac> the first line is the input
<asac> command
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "gecko", "Firefox-2-bin"its right
<asac> gnomefreak: Firefox-2-bin ?
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> probably needs to be fixed then
<asac> in .desktop
<gnomefreak> ok i will fix it just nee dto respin
<asac> feel free to push to your branch and ask for merge in firefox-2.0 branch
<asac> go ahead ;)
<fta> hmm, it seems most of songbird xul patches won't make it into xul 1.9 final
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ lsb_release -c
<fta> Codename:       intrepid
<asac> have fun
<gnomefreak> what time is it UTC?
<fta> 21:33
<gnomefreak> thank you
<fta> date -u
<gnomefreak> i was trying time -u
<gnomefreak> ok i iwll try to update my branch tonight some time
<gnomefreak> will
<gnomefreak> quik catch up i can push from top level dir right dont need to be in debian to push brz?
<asac> yes
<asac> but shouldn't matter
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<rzr> gnomefreak: btw check logs from  #ubuntu-classroom  they told about bzr-builddeb
<gnomefreak> rzr: i know bzr-builddeb and bzr but ive been away for a while
<rzr> so do I :)
 * rzr return to sleep 
 * asac off bye
<gnomefreak> asac: night
<asac> gnomefreak: oh one more thing. currently uploading lightning-sunbird 0.8 to mozillateam ppa
<gnomefreak> asac: thaanks
<asac> maybe ask testers to verify if their bugs from 0.7 or earlier are fixed
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> lightning-sunbird_0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu0mt804
<asac> ok off for real
<fta> http://liorkaplan.wordpress.com/2008/04/29/why-does-ubuntu-puts-firefox-transalation-in-gnome’s-language-pack-2/
<fta> worse than i thought
<gnomefreak> we put them in gnomes translations packs?
<fta> yes
<fta> not our choice
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-29
<AtomicSpark> why hello
<gnomefreak> ok firefox is finishing sunbird is finished and im done until tomorrow when i try to reproduce his bug
<blahblahx> gnomefreak: gnomefreak: here is the upgrade output: http://pastebin.com/m412bc287 and my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/m412bc287
<gnomefreak> blahblahx: hi thank you
<gnomefreak> blahblahx: do you have more than one OS installed on that pc
<blahblahx> blahblahx: no
<gnomefreak> good :)
<gnomefreak> blahblahx: run cd /boot/grub
<gnomefreak> let me know when you are there
<blahblahx> gnomefreak: i dont have one
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought :)
<gnomefreak> blahblahx: cd
<gnomefreak> when your back in home dir let me know
<blahblahx> okay
<blahblahx> i am
<gnomefreak> ok run grub-install
<gnomefreak> this should fix the issue totally
<gnomefreak> and i have less than 20 minutes to find out
<blahblahx> it says install device not specified
<gnomefreak> sorry
<blahblahx> do i need to specify a directory or a disk?
<gnomefreak> run mkdir /boot/grub
<gnomefreak> blahblahx: not yet
<blahblahx> ok i made it
<gnomefreak> just run that and let me know
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> now run grub-install
<blahblahx> it still says device not specifiec
<blahblahx> *specified
<blahblahx> what variable or path do i run it with
<gnomefreak> blahblahx: what does apt-cache policy grub say
<gnomefreak> blahblahx: you would run it with whatever your hd is -1
<blahblahx> installed 0.97-29ubuntu21
<gnomefreak> it should be placed on hd0, 0 i think but its been so long
<blahblahx> okay
<gnomefreak> shit
<blahblahx> what?
<gnomefreak> blahblahx: ok your gonna have to do this by hand
<blahblahx> sounds fine
<gnomefreak> let me look at mine first
<blahblahx> you know i have some knowledge of linux, but not much grub
<blahblahx> sorry if its too late, but im not running stock ubuntu
<gnomefreak> try grub-install hd0,0
<blahblahx> im running something close to it with different packages
<gnomefreak> blahblahx: well now you tell me :(
<blahblahx> sorry man
<gnomefreak> blahblahx: this shoul fix it though
<gnomefreak> hopfully
<gnomefreak> blahblahx: since its not stock i cant say it will fix it because the packages you have may cause upgrade to fail
<blahblahx> when i do grub-install hd0,0 i get: cannot read table of mounted filesystems, no such file or directory
<blahblahx> gnomefreak: right but at least i hope i can get a bootable system
<blahblahx> ill be fine sniffing my way around other errors
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec
<blahblahx> ok
<blahblahx> should i just try again? i did it in a controlled environment, so starting from scratch doesnt loose me anything except time
<Volans> gnomefreak: maybe see the "sudo fdisk -l" output in order to understand the partitions structure?
<gnomefreak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> blahblahx: ^^^ that should help
<gnomefreak> Volans: grub is always on mbr if this is his only os it shouldnt change should it?
<blahblahx> gnomefreak: sure i shouldn;t try again?
<gnomefreak> blahblahx: you can
<blahblahx> gnomefreak: will it fix things?
<Volans> gnomefreak: sure, if only one OS and one HD, is forcely hd0,0
 * gnomefreak not the most knowledgible in grub but its not that hard
<blahblahx> gnomefreak: also, if it asks to overwrite a file that i have modified and i dont know what it is?
<gnomefreak> default is n
<blahblahx> gnomefreak: i think im going to restart t
<blahblahx> gnomefreak: from the beginning
<gnomefreak> blahblahx: if you dont know than leave it with n
<blahblahx> im going to retry it
<blahblahx> thank you for your help
<gnomefreak> blahblahx: do you have a /boot/grub/device.map
<blahblahx> gnomefreak: i dont have a /boot/grub untill a few minutes ago
<gnomefreak> blahblahx: ah
<blahblahx> remember?
 * gnomefreak wonders if its lilo
<blahblahx> no
<gnomefreak> ok good
<blahblahx> im going to redo it, its okay
<Volans> blahblahx: have you xfs partitions?
<blahblahx> no ext3 Volans
<blahblahx> but guys its okay im redoing it from the beginnign
<Volans> ok, because Ubuntu install lilo when xfs root partition is choosed
 * gnomefreak wonders how he booted before upgrade
<gnomefreak> but eh its too late to worry about that now
<gnomefreak> asac: firefox-2 seems fixed and bzr is made sinc ei didnt have one for ff2 i will be here before i go to dr tomorrow remind me than please ill ask for merge now,
<gnomefreak> what the hell happened we used to merge bzr branches :(
<blahblahx> bye
<gnomefreak> how the hell does this work now
<gnomefreak> asac: important do we want merge to your branch or mozillateams branch, i will check in in morning night
<gnomefreak> night Volans
<Volans> good night gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubot5> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> ok we have a somewhat bot
<gnomefreak> not all plugins are there and full db isnt there afaik
<koro> hi, i'm trying to get java working, i installed the sun jre and bin packages but still firefox say i don't have java, is there some other package i should include?
<koro> this is in ubuntu 8.04 and FF3
<gnomefreak> koro: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin or one of the icetea packages with more info we cant say why. are you using 2.0 or 3.0 and are you in hardy
<koro> i found out
<koro> i'm in hardy and it's 3.0
<koro> but i'm on amd64 :(
<koro> there's no sun java plugin for amd64 :(
<koro> java works fine, but the firefox plugin is not available for some reason
<gnomefreak> koro: you need to use icetea
<gnomefreak> - need + most likely need
<gnomefreak> [reed]: are you here?
<[reed]> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> [reed]: im looking for mozilla dev icals but cant find them
<gnomefreak> [reed]: happent o know wher eto look?
<[reed]> the developer calendar ical?
<gnomefreak> yes there meetins/or releases ect...
<[reed]> http://www.google.com/calendar/ical/pdighgf028nmbjbrno8oed8vsg@group.calendar.google.com/public/basic.ics
<[reed]> that has most stuff
<gnomefreak> ty that wasnt one that came up on my search
<gnomefreak> ty that is the one i was looking for
<gnomefreak> we still never did change the icon for sunbird
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14002907/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-sparc.xulrunner-1.9_1.9%7Eb5%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.g
<asac> aehh http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14002907/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-sparc.xulrunner-1.9_1.9%7Eb5%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> gnomefreak: can you give me an update? did you push your firefox-2 changes somewhere yet?
<asac> gnomefreak: any good feedback from sunbird/lightning front?
<asac>  CREATE INDEX IF NOT EXISTS moz_classifier_chunk_index on moz_classifier(chunk_id);
<asac> yeah
<asac> that takes ages ;)
<asac> @time
<ubot5> asac: Error: "time" is not a valid command.
<asac> @now
<ubot5> asac: Error: "now" is not a valid command.
<asac> k
<armin76> lol
<armin76> @date
<ubot5> armin76: Error: "date" is not a valid command.
<armin76> @bumb
<ubot5> armin76: Error: "bumb" is not a valid command.
<armin76> @kick asac
<ubot5> armin76: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-mozillateam,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<armin76> @stab asac
<ubot5> armin76: Error: "stab" is not a valid command.
<fta2> bug 1
<fta2> @bug 1
<ubot5> fta2: Error: "bug" is not a valid command.
<fta2> !bug 1
<ubot5> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<fta2> lol
<Volans> fta2 testing time for ubot5 ??? LOL
<fta2> !bug 161987
<fta2> bug 161987
<fta2> hmm
<asac> fta: ok, i updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/LargeScaleMaintenance and hope i addressed your comments for now. maybe remove those comments that are properly addressed ;)
<Volans> asac: the LargeScaleMaintenance procedure is only for those extensions for which you have no contact with the developers and have only the XPI file downloaded from mozilla site?
<asac> Volans: no, the intention is that at some point that document will cover most corner cases
<asac> Volans: for now it deals with support in maintaining extensions based on .xpi
<Volans> ok, because I'm thinking also for the little part of the extensions for which we have the source code or the developer have a LP account and for those that want to have LP as primary upstream
<asac> indeed. however, we would need kind of a tag policy so auto upgrader would notice that a particular upstream bzr branch is a _release_ that should be merged
<Volans> a sort of watch in some sense
<fta2> jcastro, asac, i've checked the xul patches from songbird, some are imho not wanted in a shared xul like ours, for ex, they change some frozen APIs, they load unconditionally some songbird CSS, they hardcode songbird as product name...
<jcastro> fta2: if you could document that in the bug I would appreciate it.
<jcastro> fta2: also, don't spend too much time on it, it will be a while for them to sort out their artwork issues so it's no hurry
<fta2> jcastro, yep. I don't have much time anyway.
<asac> jcastro: what blocks their artwork issue? in worse case we could replace it ;)
<jcastro> asac: they want a special deal like for FF for the artwork.
<jcastro> asac: I was just going to bring it up @ UDS
<fta2> asac, i'm not sure but i think it blocks more debian than us, based on what we do with mozilla.
<asac> jcastro: no special deals please
<jcastro> yeah
<asac> fta2: no it blocks us if this means we need a deal
<fta2> other distros have a deal ?
<jcastro> no, they don't ship in any distro
<fta2> oh
<fta2> bad for them then
 * asac off for some shopping and so on
<gnomefreak> asac: i just walked in door for a few. i pushed ff2 to my bzr ill give you address to it in a minute, i will check email on the sunbird part in a few
<gnomefreak> asac: grab it with bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x or look at it https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm tb3 memory leak?
<gnomefreak> this cant be good im gonna reboot
<gnomefreak> thats not good
<gnomefreak> 2.0 works fine
<asac> ola
<asac> have to finish cooking dinner ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird/+bug/223869  when you get time since im not sure wth is going on with langpacks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 223869 in lightning-sunbird "Sunbird does not load remote calendar data" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<jimmy_> asac: ping
<gnomefreak> jimmy_: hes gone for a while
<gnomefreak> asac: also bug 188922 on sunbird but that is pretty much it. You never set bird icon to use default or atleast didnt replace default cal icon let me know when we are online at same time or leave me message and ill get it look into it or whatever needs to be done
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 188922 in lightning-sunbird "lightning add-on not working in 2.0.0.6" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188922
<jimmy_> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: :)
<asac> jimmy_: will be here in 15 min i guess
<bluekuja> gnomefreak!!!
<bluekuja> how are u man?
<gnomefreak> lol comes in to tell when he will return (i have to stop pinging him)
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: better adn yourself?
<gnomefreak> and*
<bluekuja> really good :)
<bluekuja> long time no see here
<bluekuja> do u have some news for me?
<gnomefreak> i dont, that is i dont think i do
<bluekuja> I went off for some months now
<bluekuja> it's the first time I get on irc
<bluekuja> after 4-5 months
<bluekuja> I guess
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: i just got back wednesday
<bluekuja> oh, so you was off like me then
<bluekuja> I hope everything is fine for you now
<gnomefreak> im getting there just alot of stuff to do now that im home again
<bluekuja> yeah, same
<bluekuja> I guess I'll have something like 2000 emails
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> leaving now
<bluekuja> say "hi" from me to asac
<bluekuja> when he's up again
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: cya mate
<gnomefreak> later
<bluekuja> cya
<fta> back
<gnomefreak> fta: tb3 freezing have you seen that yet
<gnomefreak> its working properly now maybe it was the 180 emails it couldnt handle
<fta> nope, but as it said, i'm not really using tb*
<fta> -it+i
<gnomefreak> ok im gone hopfully asa* has what he needs so far
<fta> asac, for the addons pkg names, why no prefix ? it would be easier to search in synaptic
<Volans> Hi Jazzva resolved connection problems? :)
<Jazzva> Volans, yeah... Back online :).
<Volans> good! I have updated the logo in the wiki on sunday, little difference, now the "worlds" are more "land" populated
<Jazzva> Volans, good :)
<Volans> you have news on using the official logos?
<Jazzva> Maybe this should be promoted in some way ;).
<Jazzva> Nothing, except what [reed] said...
<Volans> and what he said? (maybe I was not here or I don't remember)
<Jazzva> give me a sec...
<fta> Jazzva, when I edit the wiki, if I hit the insert key in the text field, i get a lot of Gdk-CRITICAL logs in the console, do you?
<Jazzva> fta, haven't tried. Will let you know...
<asac> jimmy_: pong
<asac> fta: sometimes there is no prefix given that extensions can support more than one application.
<jimmy_> asac: we have a patch for the download dialog in the toolkit/mozapps/downloads that determines where the save-to destination is upon the dialog popup, it's about 10 lines of code, but since we are buliding with the external xulrunner now, the patch is no longer valid
<Jazzva> hmm, paste.ubuntu is reporting some errors... :/
<Jazzva> Volans: http://nopaste.com/p/a9dghmYUk
<Volans> Jazzva: then we wait for a definitve [reed] reply?
<jimmy_> asac: you know of a easy way to actually pull that out and integrate it into the midbrowser so that it builds with the xulrunner?  or is it possibly for that patch to be integrated into the xulrunner?
<Jazzva> asac, do you know if we can use mozilla logos for mozilla extensions team?
<asac> jimmy_: are you talking about the xdg by mime-type hack?
<jimmy_> asac: right
<asac> Jazzva: i think nobody would complain. maybe use the mozilla icon and overlay it with the puzzle piece from the addons dialog
<asac> jimmy_: you have a link to that commit at hand?
<Jazzva> asac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Logo <= like that?
<jimmy_> asac: let me check
<asac> Jazzva: i think you cannot merge GFDL with GPL, but in general that idea is good
<Jazzva> Volans: ^ :)
<Volans> asac: these two are the most similar firefox and puzzle logo I have found with open license
<Volans> always license problems...
<asac> Jazzva: ffox should have a similar puzzle piece in its source under tri-license
<asac> most likely not scaled that big
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll try to find it...
<asac> Volans: ^^
<jimmy_> asac: http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=commit;h=396d87c8ab41a07424b1beaec5e707315d832a3e
<Volans> I have to go to dinner... Jazzva if you found this image can send me the link? I can try to make something
<Jazzva> Volans: Sure...
<Volans> thanks, see you later
<Jazzva> see ya
<jimmy_> asac: http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=blobdiff;f=toolkit/mozapps/downloads/src/nsHelperAppDlg.js.in;h=864b6ada14b3f88c293e51183c419d078063239d;hp=63fc481fbd3c0d7959a77889492f178a0a9232b9;hb=396d87c8ab41a07424b1beaec5e707315d832a3e;hpb=5cf6dc6bbaee506490efa87b55a9298b314bfc04
<jimmy_> this is the actual change
<Jazzva> fta: I got a lot of Gdk/Gtk-criticals too...
<fta> ok
<fta> Jazzva, and do you see a blue background on the favicon of https sites ?
<Jazzva> no
<fta> my ppa ?
<Jazzva> yes
<asac> jimmy_: first thing that would be important is to remove the hard-coded paths and use special directories for the xdg directories already defined in ffox
<asac> jimmy_: http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/search?string=xdg
<fta> Jazzva, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/blue_favicon.png
<asac> there you can get music/video and so on directories
<asac> jimmy_: ^^
<Jazzva> fta: Plain white here...
<jimmy_> asac: are these XDG defines mappings to specific directories? or they are standard across Linux
<asac> jimmy_: they are defined in xdg configuration files
<asac> i thin the music/video and all fall back to download if those are not defined
<Jazzva> fta: Try to use some other theme and see if it happens again... :/
<jimmy_> asac: ok
<asac> jimmy_: xdg tries to provide a solution that is distribution independent
<jimmy_> asac: that makes sense
<asac> jimmy_: i think that the fallback to directory needs to be implemented in http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/uriloader/exthandler/nsExternalHelperAppService.cpp ... but not really sure
<asac> (to do it proper)
<jimmy_> asac: right, that's where it initiates the call to the dialog
<jimmy_> asac: except that's also part of the xulrunner
<jimmy_> isn't it?
<asac> jimmy_: yes, trying to find a solution that is suitable for inclusion
<asac> jimmy_: in helperapp thing there is also a check for: var autodownload = prefs.getBoolPref("browser.download.useDownloadDir");
<asac> we might wanna add there a new pref called "browser.download.useDownloadDirByMimeType"
<asac> or something
<asac> and in that case look for the proper xdg directory #ifdef XP_UNIX
<asac> that setting should default to false, so out code is not run if its not enabled
<asac> that should make any patch unintrusive
<asac> (well, but please fix the hard coded paths :))
<jimmy_> asac: ok
<jimmy_> asac: let me fix that then
<asac> jimmy_: /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults should contain the defaults you get
<asac> but those look reasonable by default
<jimmy_> asac: moblin has specific directories that they wanna to use , but as long as it is configurable, then it is ok
<asac> jimmy_: maybe you can do a backout commit of the current patch, so we can look at a single commit again to get the patch?
<jimmy_> all right
<asac> http://www.0xdeadbeef.com/weblog/?p=359
<jcastro> asac: what's the impact on us for upstream bug 411341?
<asac> mozilla bug 411341
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 411341 in Release Engineering "mothball 1.8.0 Firefox and Thunderbird build machines" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411341
<asac> jcastro: that was expected
<jcastro> ok
<asac> its just unconvenient, but it had to come
<Jazzva> Volans: I found just a 32x32 puzzle icon inside firefox source
<asac> i replied
<asac> jcastro: ^^
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> \o/
<Volans> Jazzva: mmmh if we are planning to use only puzzle or puzzle over the firefox logo maybe is better the open one I have found, you agree?
<Jazzva> I don't mind, as long as the licenses are compatible...
<asac> Volans: Jazzva: i think we could just use the puzlle
<Volans> asac: only the puzzle without the "globe"?
<asac> why not?
<asac> its probably pretty well known from the firefox addons dialog
<Jazzva> Hmm, google also says GFDL is not GPL-compatible...
<asac> and might be enough to trigger association
<asac> yeah, thats what i said. thank rms about that pita
<Volans> asac: the puzzle is GFDL, no problem if used alone?
<Jazzva> asac: I like the puzzle logo for 14x14, but the earth overlayed with puzzle is nicer for the bigger ones :)
<Jazzva> Volans: I think that's ok
<asac> Volans: i think any license that allows redistribution is ok
<Volans> ok, for me no problem to add a 5th proposal with only puzzle for all size... I can add it tonight , and maybe search for a compatible globe...
 * Volans away for a while
<asac> yeah ;) ... maybe there is one on wikipedia :)
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> not sure where else you can find artwork licensed GFDL :/
<Jazzva> asac: I think this one is from wiki...
<gnomefreak> i guess they cleaned up the blockers
<gnomefreak> or they are not fixing them all
<gnomefreak> ok im out again.
<Volans> asac: the two logo I have used are both from wikipedia, but unfortunately with these different license... but I can search more :)
<Volans> Jazzva: I have found a frind of mine that have a world icon in svg he have maked for a personal icon set... he can release it under any free license I need
<Jazzva> good :)
<Jazzva> fta: Just updated to the latest FF from your ppa... I see blue background on favicons using https
<fta> ahh
<fta> i'm not crazy
<fta> [reed], is that a feature ?
<fta> mozilla bug 417844
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 417844 in Theme "SSL appearance for site identity button and location bar should be consistent across platforms" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417844
<fta> http://www.seqfault.de/files/hardy-thankyou.png
<Jazzva> cool :)
<fta> we are on it :)
<Jazzva> Yaaay ... looks like a list of contributors :).
<Jazzva> How did they make this?
<fta> http://www.seqfault.de/blog/index.php?/archives/87-Einfach-mal-Danke-sagen.html
<Jazzva> took the names from changelogs? :) (although, I'm using "Sasa" and not "Saša")
<Jazzva> аааh... I see
<fta> http://www.seqfault.de/files/hardy-thankyou_300dpi.png
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-30
<Volans> Jazzva: there?
<Jazzva> žep
<Jazzva> yep
<Volans> the puzzle icon is GFDL
<Volans> that I think is the most incorrect free license for images... btw... the resultant license must be the same?
<Volans> in the wikipedia page there is indicated this license but there are no more info on the image.. maybe someone have placed the default one without check?
<Jazzva> let me try to find it :/
<Volans> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Wiki_puzzle.svg
<Volans> there is the link to the license
<Jazzva> Would this be useful? http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Wiki_letter_s.svg
<Jazzva> It says it's in public domain...
<Jazzva> I suppose you could rotate that one, and make it green, like the one on proposals :). That's what you did in the first place, right?
<Volans> not so much... this one have no shadow
<Volans> and the form is not that right, but I can try
<Volans> I have opened it... is too simple, in this case I prefer to do a newer puzzle from scratch
<Jazzva> heh :)... Ok, I'll try to find something
<Volans> but the GFDL could not be godd?
<Volans> /godd/good/
<Jazzva> Well, I don't think it's ok if you use it with GPL stuff...
<Jazzva> But GFDL alone should be ok.
<Volans> the world I have now used (just to update the wiki page) is public domani
<Volans> domain, then + puzzle gfdl, i think that the whole will be gfdl
<Jazzva> I suppose ... since it's in public domain.
<Volans> Jazzva: the world is what you want, as I say before, my friend release it as is the most useful for our necessite... no problem
<Volans> I attach to the wiki also the SVG? I don't want to add too much attachments...
<Jazzva> I don't think it's necessary...
<Jazzva> proposal 1 blue looks good :)
<Volans> done, all updated :D
<Jazzva> :)
<Volans> Jazzva: you have some contact of jetsaredim? he have voted and I want to notice him that I have changed the icons... but on LP he have no public email
<Jazzva> He's on irc now :).
<Jazzva> At least in the channel, so I suppose he'll read this
<Volans> sorry, concentrated on email and don't see he is here... sorry jetsaredim :)
<Volans> (hoping he read this)
<pottytheshitter> when firefox 3 final is released will it make it into hardy?
<Jazzva> pottytheshitter: That's the general plan, yes...
<pottytheshitter> k thanks
<Volans> I go to sleep, good night to all :)
<Jazzva> good night...
<Jazzva> Scripts for automatic bug processing can be bad :/... bug 222391
<ubottu> Jazzva: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<Jazzva> bug 222391
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222391 in firefox "Sure to crash" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222391
<Jazzva> the automatic reply can be a bit confusing to the reporter... "in the previous comments? but there are no previous comments..."
<Jazzva> asac: ping...
<perchik> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu, but I've tried searching around for this for awhile. In Firefox, whenever I come to a page with a flash video embedded, instead of loading the video, there's a giant play button. Once I click the play button, the movie loads.  This has caused problems for flash based games. Anyone know how to stop that from happening? [please feel free to tell me to go to a different forum...]
<gnomefreak> perchik: please file a bug on launchpad using firefox menu iten help than click report a problem and do that for now, Im the only one here and i shouldnt be but i will look at it asap. Can you please also attach a screenshot to the launchpad bug. If you need help filing the bug let me know ill be around for a few minutes atleast
<gnomefreak> if you need help please use my name since i wont be looking at this screen mostly.
<perchik> I submitted the bug report
<gnomefreak> perchik: do you have bug # handy so i can get to it when i strat finishing up
<perchik> gnomefreak, #224517
<gnomefreak> bug 224517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224517 in firefox-3.0 "flash videos show giant play button.." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224517
<gnomefreak> perchik: thank you
<gnomefreak> i will look as ap
<gnomefreak> [ersorry it may be tomorrow that i get to it my g/f is yelling at me along with permissions issues for the control file
<gnomefreak> night
<asac> bug 215755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215755 in fontforge "Please sync fontforge 0.0.20080330-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215755
<gnomefreak> asac: im building locales for lightning for ppa what is with the 805 or 806 that you had at end of sunbird-lightning?
<gnomefreak> sorry its 804 but why so high for an mt version
<gnomefreak> ok i got it
<gnomefreak> once built ill push to mozilla ppa, someone wanted them so since its fast and i could use refresher course i did them :)
<asac> gnomefreak: its hardy version (8.04)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: command is dput ppa-mt  or is there more to it
<gnomefreak> atleast i set ppa-mt in my dput but cant remember if i add the source.changes to the command
<asac> gnomefreak: you need the source.changes as argument too
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> ok its uploading im gonna eat and i have a meeting in about an hour so im gonna head there when eating is done ill be back before lunch i hope
<fta> bug 197786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197786 in prism "Prism apps think I'm offline and no way to change it" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197786
<asac> sounds like the "firefox starts in offline mode bug"
<fta> yep
<fta> but the last commenter said it's still there
<asac> well, that bug is still open too
<asac> its NM not properly detecting online page if you go and configure stuff manually
<asac> s/online page/online state/
<asac> ok lunchtime for me
<fta> but prism has no UI to switch it on-n-off
<asac> yeah thats unfortunate then ;)
<asac> be back in ~20 min
<gnomefreak> yay they are published be back a bit later
<gnomefreak> working on sunbird-locales when i get home
<asac> bug 191791
<asac> bug 175904
<ubottu> asac: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175904 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 window moves to current workspace" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175904
<asac> bug 191791
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191791 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 zoomed images and webpages (dup-of: 175904)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191791
<fta> asac_, so intrepid is already broken :)
<asac_> fta: is it unfrozen?
<fta> gcc 4.2 changed apparently
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8927/
<fta> meaning to upgrade gcc 4.2, i have to drop half of gnome
<armin76> feature :P
<gnomefreak> shit i forgot a few .xpi
<fta> http://ejohn.org/blog/color-profiles/
<gnomefreak> asac_: can i safely make 0ubuntu1mt804 to replace 0ubuntu0mt804 and still be lower than official backport to hardy?
<gnomefreak> looks fairly nice to add that support but i dont htink on everyday usage its worth it (does it hinder proformence
<fta> mozilla bug 304048
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 304048 in Security: CAPS "xpconnect getters/setters don't have principals until after they pass or fail their security check" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304048
 * gnomefreak fixing screw up from not being fully awake earlier
<asac_> gnomefreak: no 0ubuntu0804.1
<asac_> aeh
<asac_> 0ubuntu0mt804.1
<fta> [reed], ^^ why isn't this bug committed ?
<asac_> fta: I'd suggest that you wait until the toolchain transition is done :)
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac_> the archive needs a respin
<gnomefreak> thanks asac_
<fta> asac_, i'm not stuck/broken, i just report what i see.
<gnomefreak> asac_: in sunbirds locales you want me to add all that we dont already to xpi except the mac ones
<asac_> gnomefreak: ?
<asac_> afaik, there are no .xpis available. i think the translations where created by manually getting them from the upstream tree
<gnomefreak> 0.8 locales i guess added some like ja and ka or ko
<asac_> gnomefreak: are .xpi files released for 0.8?
<gnomefreak> thats what im doing for sunbird
<gnomefreak> no only lightning
<gnomefreak> ca.xpi  es-AR.xpi  ga-IE.xpi  lt.xpi     pa-IN.xpi  ru.xpi     tr.xpi
<asac_> ah. maybe synch your efforts with saivann who did the last package iirc
<gnomefreak> cs.xpi  es-ES.xpi  hu.xpi     mk.xpi     pl.xpi     sk.xpi     zh-CN.xpi
<gnomefreak> da.xpi  eu.xpi     it.xpi     nb-NO.xpi  pt-BR.xpi  sl.xpi
<gnomefreak> de.xpi  fr.xpi     ka.xpi     nl.xpi     pt-PT.xpi  sv-SE.xpi
<gnomefreak> those are the ones now there are more on ftp.mozilla
<gnomefreak> what is his screen name
<asac_> where do you see those xpis?
<gnomefreak> in the sunbird-locales package
<asac_> yeah ... i mean upstream
<asac_> i don't see any .xpi
<gnomefreak> on ftp there is ja and ko and maybe one or 2 more
<gnomefreak> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/calendar/sunbird/releases/0.8/langpacks/
<gnomefreak> asac_: thats the upstream set
<gnomefreak> ja ko mn and uk are the ones that the 0.7 locales package for us didnt have
<gnomefreak> not including the ja-JP-mac.xpi but we dont need to add that afaik
<asac_> gnomefreak: sure ... add all
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> no mac one still right?
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> i don't know why it exists, but we don't want it
<fta> mozilla bug 386826
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 386826 in XULRunner "First run of XULRunner fails on Windows Vista, showing the Usage dialog instead" [Major,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386826
<fta> mozilla bug 357052
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 357052 in Tracking "Songbird tracking bug" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357052
<gnomefreak> ok will finish these and push them as 804.1 to PPA they should be ready for backport once we get to start on ibex
<asac_> gnomefreak: i don't understand why you need to bump the version
<asac_> the locale packages are independent of the main package
<asac_> or did you already upload a locale package without the new packages?
<gnomefreak> asac_: i know but i had to do it for lightning in controla nd figured since these locales on ftp.moz are updated since our 0.7 was built it would be good
<gnomefreak> asac_: i did that 2 times this am
<gnomefreak> dont go there having bad morning
<asac_> still don't get it, but well :)
<asac_> fta: mozilla bug 304048 is jonas: blocking1.9-
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 304048 in Security: CAPS "xpconnect getters/setters don't have principals until after they pass or fail their security check" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304048
<asac_> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304048#c16
<fta> oh, the "-" was so tiny i missed it
<asac_> :)
<gnomefreak> is there a way to apply patches that have to patch system
<gnomefreak> i had to change 2 things in it
<gnomefreak> i think i got it :)
<gnomefreak> nope i lied i didnt get it
<gnomefreak> maybe it will build without it
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> ok fixed and uploading
<gnomefreak> ok got what i wanted done so far. will be back later to read on sunbirds license to see about default icon change
<gnomefreak> fta: asac_ did you guys get email from canonical reguarding projects and licenses? i got one because somehow im the owner of iceowl and mozilla-devscripts
<fta> yes
<fta> got mozilla-devscripts, prism and seamonkey
<asac_> i think there is no action needed atm for the mozilla projects
<asac_> want to update gnash license to GPL 3 ... now there is still just GPL
<asac_> maybe i have to wait a day or so before this is actually done
<fta> "at 02.00 UTC on Thursday 2nd May"
<gnomefreak> so i shouldnt have to do anything with it?
<fta> let upgrade pass then we'll recheck
<fta> asac_, i've updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Ideas/Intrepid
<asac_> good
<gnomefreak> wtf
<gnomefreak> bug 224307
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224307 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox does not load encrypted page if the certificate is not trusted" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224307
<asac_> fta: added another as well
<asac_> hmm still saving ;)
<fta> it's slow
<gnomefreak> asac_: you want that bug/feature i think its doing what it should use needs to import cert IMO
<gnomefreak> nvm you seem to have gotten him on list
<asac_> fta: ok added another ;)
<fta> i've tried once to see how to take advantage of the upstream crash DB but it never produced anything useful so i dropped the ball
<asac_> fta: blizzard will be there. i hope we can find a way to coordinate this with hijm
<asac_> fta: and [reed] might be able to have ideas about better bug cooperation :)
<asac_> ok, added a ubufox section to ideas as well
<[reed]> blizzard will be where?
<[reed]> oh, at UDS?
<asac_> yes
<[reed]> cool
<asac_> just got the confirm
<asac_> he will be there only for two days (i think monday and tue)
<asac_> so we are trying to align the platform track to get him as much utilized as possible ;)
<[reed]> hah
<gnomefreak> asac_: are we dropping our Lp from language-pack-gnome and using them as a seperate package?
<asac_> gnomefreak: what is our Lp`
<asac_> ?
<asac_> ah, language pack
<fta> added
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i havea bug infront of me and someone told him this is being "fixed" next week.
<asac_> gnomefreak: which bug?
<gnomefreak> bug 216771
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216771 in firefox "[Hardy] mozilla-firefox-locale-es-* is not installed, despite my locale is set to Castilian (Spanish) / Firefox is only available in English" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216771
<gnomefreak> i leaning towards that being a dup of bug 222673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222673 in rosetta "language-pack-gnome-pt-base has pt-br translation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222673
<asac_> gnomefreak: i am not aware that we will fix that next week. we will fix something else next week
<asac_> right
<asac_> that bug is what gets fixed (its not a dupe)
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> just fixing the pt br issue?
<asac_> yes. the other needs more thinking
<gnomefreak> combining them into gnome lang is bad what if user is on kde and dont want or need gnome libs...
<gnomefreak> another satisfied sunbird user :)
<gnomefreak> if i stay at 1 that isnt happy ill be happy
<asac_> gnomefreak: i don't think that gnome langpacks will pull in gnome libs
<asac_> not saying that i like that they are not in -gnome
<gnomefreak> it seems like we favor gnome and push kde away i dont think we should be losing people using ff in kde just because they were added to gnome langpacks because of it being GTK (unless there is a reason im not fully aware of i dont see a benifit
<asac_> gnomefreak: kde devs vetoed the inclusion of langpacks in the general language-support packs
<Wulfie> hey folks - I am trying to get Sunbird to connect to an ical account.  It seems to work but claims a problem that leaves it in read-only mode.  However, it doesn't show any of my scheduled events either
<gnomefreak> asac_: oh
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: version?
<Wulfie> 0.7 - Heron
<gnomefreak> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrr
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: hold on please
<Wulfie> holding
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: stand alone sunbird or lightning?
<Wulfie> stand alone
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: please help us test lightning-sunbird - 0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu0mt804 it can be downloaded from https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/
<Wulfie> sure
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: let me know if 0.8 works better (please start with clean empty or otherwise a non efffected profile
<fta> asac_, i've updated the wiki. maybe we can start to expend a little bit.. rationale, etc.
<gnomefreak> ok done with email i hope im going to grab a bite and unpack my crap
<Wulfie> umm I see sunbird locales but not sunbird itself
 * fta leaving for ~1h
<asac_> fta: yes, will go through the list and expand. if not today, tomorrow
<Wulfie> gnomefreak: is it lightening-sunbird ?
<asac_> thanks
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: look for lightning-sunbird 0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu0mt804 its right under
<Wulfie> ah yes
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: yes if you click the arrow you will see the packages
<gnomefreak> it*
<gnomefreak> i left it out
<Wulfie> yup I just missed it - looking alphabetically
<Wulfie> gnomefreak: well its installed and running, it added the calendar but still no events
<Wulfie> the calendar I use is https
<Wulfie> so should I do: https://server.domain.com:port
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: what is the link you used?
<gnomefreak> asac_: is it bed time yet?
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: ill be back a bit later i have to grab lunch and get some things around her edone.
<Wulfie> kk
<asac_> reminder: 1800 UTC extension packaging session in #ubuntu-classroom
<asac_> @now
<ubottu> asac_: Error: "now" is not a valid command.
<asac_> !now
<ubottu> Factoid now not found
<[reed]> lol
<AtomicSpark> you broke him :(
<asac_> yeah ... new bot
<AtomicSpark> what happened to old bot?
<asac_> not sure, afaiu the bot maintainer left with being pissed about somethig - no background info available here.
<asac_> Jazzva: you there?
<AtomicSpark> ah sounds fun. so when are you/they going to fix "sort by name" in firefox? :P I can't sort from the top 3 folders (Toolbar, Menu, Unsorted).
<asac_> AtomicSpark: where?= i can sort in bookmarks organizer
<AtomicSpark> basically it's the folders under bookmarks menu. everything below those folders, I can sort.
<AtomicSpark> as far as i know the only way to sort by name is to right click on a folder and chose it. this then sorts all the files/folders below that correct?
<jcastro> asac_: about ready for your session?
<asac_> jcastro: yeah ... in a few minutes :)
<jcastro> sweet
<asac_> jcastro: do i need to become op?
<asac_> (in that channel)?
<jcastro> I will do it for you
<Jazzva> asac_: Now I am...
<Volans> Jazzva: asac is spoking at the classroom  noe ;)
<asac> Jazzva: #ubuntu-classroom + #ubuntu-classroom-chat -> extension packaging session ;)
<Volans> /noe/now/
<Jazzva> oooh... sounds like fun
<Jazzva> :)
<Volans> yeah :D
<Volans> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuOpenWeek
<asac> welcome ;)
<Jazzva> good session ;)
<asac> hehe ... feedback welcome
<bobbo_> nice session asac, thanks a lot
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm... I haven't seen if you mentioned the distribution of jar files in chrome...
<asac> Jazzva: hmm ... i think i should not do so much non-technical things up front next time
<asac> time was really low already
<asac> bobbo_: welcome.
<Jazzva> asac: True... Well, it can easily be sorted out during the packaging :)
<asac> i somewhat like these open weeks :)
<asac> good thing ;)
<Jazzva> Yep... Nice way to join the community :)
<asac> definitly
<Jazzva> And good way to find out something new in the easy (easiest?) way
<asac> yep
<bobbo> yeah i definately wouldnt have learnt about FF extensions without OpenWeek
<Jazzva> bobbo: You would, it's just easier this way :)
<asac> hehe ... i think he means: about "packaging ff extensions" :)
<bobbo> hehe, yeah thats what i meant :)
<MiSc0110> there should be another lesson about "packaging ff extensions" ;)
<asac> actually i think i forgot to mention that you users can install/navigate the packaged extensions from the addons -> get extension dialog
<Jazzva> asac: Right ... but that's not important for packaging.
<asac> yeah, but it would show that the extensions will get a prominent place
<Jazzva> yes...
<asac> e.g. you see the success of your work
<asac> MiSc0110: i think you are right
<Volans> asac: congratulations, very good lesson and I think the right balance between tecnhical stuff and general one
<asac> problem is that we cannot acquire an arbitrary amount of time slots
<asac> but there were ideas that we might wanna have something like 1-extension-a-day
<asac> :)
<asac> to get a more constant stream of communication on this topic.
<MiSc0110> nice idea ;)
<asac> in that course one could certainly schedule lessons/days in #ubuntu-classroom
<asac> outside the open week
<Jazzva> asac: I think someone asked in some bug report about easier way of uninstalling (flash) plugins... It would require changing apturl (or ubufox) if it's ok.
<MiSc0110> is there already a plan for a next open week?
<Jazzva> I think it's a good addition...
<asac> Jazzva: thats another topic (plugins) ... but i agree that we need a way to uninstall plugins
<asac> as easy as you can install at least :)
<Jazzva> asac: This was unrelated to the packaging class... Just remembered that I saw a bug report :).
<asac> MiSc0110: i think open weeks are regular events now ... like every 2-3 month?
<asac> Jazzva: right. another idea would be to give user feedback that "there are alternative plugins available"
<asac> clickin on it would allow the user to switch from gnash to nonfree or vv
<asac> but that is completely unclear still (UI wise)
<asac> uninstalling would be the easier way i guess
<Jazzva> Right, it could be intrusive if we would use the yellow bar.
<Volans> asac:  I have followed you lesson with some delay but very good, only feedback maybe give a better idea of the intricate labirint of the open source licenses universe
<Volans> :)
<asac> right, but thats the direction.
<asac> Volans: yeah. licensing ... *ouch*
<Jazzva> asac: bug 222404 ... that's the one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222404 in firefox "to easy way to get alternative plugins for flash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222404
<asac> i tried to tap that topic by referring multiple times that gathering the info is often harder than packaging :)
<Volans> yeah I have read!
<asac> Jazzva: can you add ubufox target please?
<asac> i think its also a valid firefox wishlist
<Jazzva> sure...
<asac> but ubufox could implement the prototype
<asac> (and ubufox buglist is still comprehensible, so it won't get lost :))
<Jazzva> Maybe it could be delegated to apturl.. To add something like "aptrm:foo".
<Jazzva> Ok, set it to conffirmed and wishlist for FF, and added ubufox
<Jazzva> *confirmed
<james_w> asac: great session, thanks.
 * asac enjoys positive feedback ;)
<james_w> I like your LargeScaleMaintenance plans. I can probably spend some time on implementation issues if you would be interested.
<asac> james_w: we will certainly come back. fta wanted to implement parts of the automatization tools
<asac> james_w: but there are definitly other things that need to be done.
<asac> james_w: in some way this is a prototype of how maintaing packages in bzr might work on a wider scale
<james_w> cool, if you need any help then just let me know.
<asac> james_w: and we there are still uncertain points. (like how to sign off, etc.)
<james_w> your "$EXTENSION_NAME.upstream" branch is done with "bzr push" when the package is uploaded?
<asac> james_w: thats done automatically ... e.g. when a new extension version is available the bot will update the upstream sources and push
<asac> (so yes)
<asac> aeh ... but not on upload
<asac> the idea is that .upstream will move ahead and the bot will do auto-merges in .staging branches ... which then need to be fixed and signed off
<james_w> sorry, I didn't men .upstream, I meant .ubuntu
<james_w> too many u's
<Wulfie> gnomefreak: you back at all?
<asac> james_w: yes. .ubuntu will be pushed on every upload (so later some upload bot could do that when .ubuntu is updated)
<asac> (or launchpad)
<james_w> asac: cool, that's what I thought.
<fta> <asac_> so we are trying to align the platform track to get him as much utilized as possible ;) <== maybe have a builder doing hourly/daily builds our way and archiving them ? :)
<asac> fta: utilize was ment for blizzard :) ... i doubt that he gets utilized by hourly builds ;)
<fta> :)
<asac> anyway, hourly/daily builds are something we should try to accomplish
<asac> its just hard to get the hardware for that
<asac> mostly an administrative task
<asac> (with our IS department)
<Volans> I have to go... se you tomorrow :) I'm interesting in helping you with extensions, not only mine
<asac> Volans: cu
<Jazzva> see ya Volans
<Volans> bye bye :)
<asac> ok ... ill take a shower look if something is up and then go out for "dance in the may" :) ... tomorrow is public holiday here
<asac> so i probably will wake up a bit later ;)
<Jazzva> Heh... same here :)
<fta> same here too
<Jazzva> asac, before you go
<Jazzva> (and the rest of you :))
<Jazzva> How do you like this proposals for Mozilla Extensions logo? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Logo
<Jazzva> (since I don't think there'll be any more proposals)...
<asac> is the licensing sorted?
<asac> for me the pure puzzle looks is easiest to recognize
<Jazzva> Yes... The puzzle icon is gfdl, and the earth icon is made by Volans' friend, so it can be released under any license.
<asac> second would be the big puzzle with the small earth
<Jazzva> asac: cast your vote when you can :)...
<asac> hmm
<asac> proposal 1 orange + proposal 2 orange or proposal 4 ... without any preference :)
<asac> well scratch proposal 2 ... the earth is too tiny in the small icon
<asac> so 1 orange or 4 ....
<Jazzva> hmm, ok. I'll add that to the wiki page
<Jazzva> Well, we can use only the puzzle logo for 14px version.
<asac> but whatever the others prefer is my preference ;)
<asac> 1 orange looks good in small size
<fta> 1 orange (looks like "planet extension") and tiny 4 for me
<asac> maybe i'd prefer that one over the pure puzzly
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll add your comments to the wiki page, if you don't mind :)..
<asac> go ahead
<asac> thanks. now i cannot come back after shower :)
<asac> time is out
<asac> cu tomorrow
<Jazzva> have fun...
<fta> tiny 1 orange is good too
<Wulfie> is there any way to switch firefox beta 3 so ctrl + + just changes the font size rather than doing the zoom in thing?
<ompaul> asac, you got logs
<fta> Wulfie, yes, toggle browser.zoom.full in about:config
<fta> (set it to false)
<Wulfie> do I need to restart FF after that change?
<fta> no
<Jazzva> dinner time...
<Jazzva> added one ubufox idea for intrepid...
<fta> me too
<fta> Jazzva, do we still need all those tables in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions ?
<Jazzva> fta: Hmm, well, it can be cleaned-up. #2 can be merged with #1 (indicator would be missing QA contact), #3 can be also merged, but it might be good to be left since it's easier to find ones with missing details. Once all required details are provided, the entry should be moved to #1. It would be good to leave #4 separated. And we can lose #5, it's not really needed...
<Jazzva> fta: And we can rename "hardy status" column to "status".
<fta> k
<Jazzva> Made some changes to LargeScaleMaintenance.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-01
<[reed]> asac: ping
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: im here for a bit reading emails
<gnomefreak> asac: from what im reading person called you a genius :(
<gnomefreak> fta: i found the issue on why i cant install enigmail its being caused by the addons dialog isnt working its closing as you try to add any addon (this is with tb3) mostlikely upstream fix not so much ours.
<gnomefreak> can we please stop firefox from taking over focus and if the bug im remembering was to make it take focus i want to find the person that asked for it, its pissing me off during email work
 * gnomefreak really needs to figure out how to add enigmail to tb3 without the install options not working. be back in a little hwile
<RzR> hi
 * RzR started to collect bugs about "bad dark themes" support on UI : http://rzr.online.fr/q/dark 
<RzR> have you some trackers url to suggest ?
<asac> hi
<asac> [reed]: pong
<RzR> hi asac got my mail ?
<asac> yeah ... but i don't read mail today (public holiday) ... i just screened the subjects if there is something super urgent
<asac> RzR: ^^
<RzR> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4851464#post4851464
<RzR> yea 1st may rulez
<RzR> god bless america workers
<RzR> in my email i wrote about dark themes support , that's something I just started before going to vacations :)
<gnomefreak> asac: do you remember a flash bug on not being able to watch cnn.com and another site? i remember the bug just not the name but bug # 225166 would be a dup and since everytime i add likely-dup tag it gets removed
<RzR> so, there are effort to be done on mozilla for that
<gnomefreak> holiday? i wish it was here
<gnomefreak> is it "work to damn hard" holiday :)
<asac> gnomefreak: right :) its the "workers day"
<asac> unfortunately it falls together with another christian one
<asac> this year
<asac> so they robbed us one day
<gnomefreak> take them all off and if day inbetween take that off too, you will end up with a 5 day weekend :)
<asac> yeah ... i should be more proactive planning my holidays
<asac> tomorrow i have to work ... stupid thing indeed
<asac> but then work is not really something i try to avoid as you might guess ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't remember a flash bug
<asac> actually the new idea is to create a super bug that reads "various flash non-free related bugs"
<asac> and one "various flash non-free related crashers"
<asac> and merge everything into that
<asac> (until we can deal with them its best to collapse all imo)
<gnomefreak> has Jazzva started that yet? i thought he did but i remember talking aobu tit
<gnomefreak> about it :(
<asac> i don't think he did
<asac> he tagged the bugs for now
<asac> until we have those master bugs setupo
<gnomefreak> what tag do you remember?
<gnomefreak> that make it easier to find
<asac> RzR: whats the problem with firefox? is the problem still there with ffox 3?
<Jazzva> i think I used flash, but there's not too many for now
<gnomefreak> wait if your off on holiday that means mvo will be too damn i needed to talk to him
<Jazzva> I'll be more active on that in the next few hours, until I go outside...
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i just need tha cnn.com bug we tried to reproduce the other day maybe friday
<Jazzva> I remember it ... let me try to find it
 * gnomefreak gonna run through the "new" bugs today 
<gnomefreak> juthanks
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thanks even
<Jazzva> No problem :)...
<gnomefreak> asac: is iceape built by seamnkey now?
<RzR> asac: FF3 is a big improvement on this ,,, but not perfect i'll reportbug
<asac> btw, i just sniffed some conversation in -meeting yesterday that QA team plans to assign a more dedicated QA lead for FF .... hopefully also taking the lead on bugs. lets press thumbs ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: not sure thats all that great
<asac> why? finally having someone to push packages for thorough testing woudl be great
<Jazzva> agreed
<gnomefreak> someone has been closing bugs just becasue lack of info extracted from coredump on flash and alike bugs without trying to reproduce or asking for a backtrace
<asac> gnomefreak: that were my instructions. i started with that procedure
<gnomefreak> oh i thought you meant taking lean in bugs
<gnomefreak> asac: oh ok
<asac> yaeh bugs too
<asac> gnomefreak: point about these crashers is that if they lack a backtrace its easier to submit a new one
<Jazzva> btw, RzR, gnomefreak, and the rest of you who would like to participate, cast your votes for Mozilla Extensions logo on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Logo ... so we can get done with that ;)...
<gnomefreak> but they need to be told to get a backtrace
<Jazzva> thanks :)
<asac> by double clicking .... compared to asking for .crash ... waiting ... waiting ... doing retrace manually and so on
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: page isnt loading
<gnomefreak> that may be me
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Yep... loading here... give it some time :)
<gnomefreak> i got it
<gnomefreak> ok voted
<Jazzva> Thanks :)
<gnomefreak> np
<asac> Jazzva: maybe send a mail to the other extension team members?
<gnomefreak> the other 2 have great taste
<Jazzva> asac: Will do...
<gnomefreak> its not reloading
<asac> Jazzva: your vote isn't there yet :)
<Jazzva> Can't decide between proposal 1 orange and blue...
<gnomefreak> orange :)
<asac> imo, orange has a better contrast on small size
<Jazzva> I like blue more, but it looks more KDE-ish... and I don't like KDE that much.
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> which is why i preferred that one over the blue
<gnomefreak> wiki dieing
<Jazzva> And that too... plus orange has more ubuntu-meaning :)
<asac> and the blue one reminds me of this ugly icon we had for firefox in the past :)
<asac> dejavu
<Jazzva> heh :)
<gnomefreak> stop editing while i am :(
<asac> and after all the earth should be a warm place to be :) ... blue looks cold and icy
<Jazzva> I'm not editing wiki...
 * RzR voted 
<gnomefreak> ok his save saved mine :)
<Jazzva> Thanks all :)
<gnomefreak> RzR: it might help if you didnt vote for all of them
<gnomefreak> oh you did it in scaling form liked 1 no so liked last
<RzR> gnomefreak: do you know about condorcet vote ?
<gnomefreak> no atleast not that name
<asac> thats how debian votes :)
<RzR> yea
<gnomefreak> 1 = like 10 = liked least of all?
<gnomefreak> or 1swt choice - 10th choice
<RzR> most liked first
<RzR> if curious about votes check this project http://demexp.org
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: the extension team want to use the mozillateam mailing list or a different list?
<gnomefreak> de archive works great staill
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Dunno... I'm fine with the first option, since both lists wouldn't have too much traffic...
<asac> yeah ... we can use the same list i guess
<gnomefreak> ok that sounds good
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 210155 im marking fix released for iceape since seamonkey makes the transitional packages
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210155 in xulrunner "various outstanding security updates in mozilla universe packages (as of 1.8.1.13)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210155
<gnomefreak> oh wait damn it needs to be built for Gutsy
<gnomefreak> i thought it was just hardy waiting
<asac> reboot
<gnomefreak> !info iceape gutsy
<ubottu> Package iceape does not exist in gutsy
<gnomefreak> yes it does
<gnomefreak> !info iceape-browser gutsy
<ubottu> Package iceape-browser does not exist in gutsy
<gnomefreak> it used to
<gnomefreak> info firefox
<gnomefreak> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.11+1nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.4 (gutsy), package size 9056 kB, installed size 28696 kB
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=iceape
<gnomefreak> !info firefox gutsy
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thank you
<Jazzva> no prob...
<gnomefreak> thats gonna suck
<asac> @now
<ubottu> asac: Error: "now" is not a valid command.
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^ is it planned to add that feature to the new bot?
<gnomefreak> asac: i hope so
<gnomefreak> i will ask when they get back seems -ops has gone quiet
<gnomefreak> i need to find out whos running it
<gnomefreak> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> @editors
<ubottu> gnomefreak: jussi01
<gnomefreak> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: "thanks" is not a valid command.
<gnomefreak> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: "thank" is not a valid command.
<gnomefreak> screw you stupid
<Jazzva> lol
<gnomefreak> !botsnack you bitch
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
 * gnomefreak gonna hurt jussi01
<gnomefreak> @now berlin
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: "now" is not a valid command.
<gnomefreak> !now berlin
<ubottu> Factoid now berlin not found
<Jazzva> Isn't it time?
<Jazzva> @time
<ubottu> Jazzva: Error: "time" is not a valid command.
<gnomefreak> im talking to someone about it
<gnomefreak> but they kept @ping
<gnomefreak> @ping
<ubottu> pong
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: sorry, can't find the bug report now... and it seems i didn't subscribe to it, so it browsing through bug mail wasn't useful. Off to lunch now...
<gnomefreak> i went through over 300 and didnt see it either
<Jazzva> I will try to search through launchpad after lunch...
<gnomefreak> me to but im gonna try to stay on the status new bugs
<gnomefreak> brb smoke and meds
<fta> hi
<asac> hey
<Jazzva> hello
<Jazzva> good day
<Jazzva> (sorry ... fibonacci sequence)
<gnomefreak> this better work this time
<gnomefreak> bbl while chroot builds
<fta> for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4851464#post4851464  the songbird guys did some patches for xul
<asac> thats the dark theme post not songbird?
<asac> ah:) you say they did patches to improve darktheme
<asac> ok
<fta> yes
<fta> songbird is dark by default
<asac> so whats the problem with darktheme?
<asac> and why is it a firefox/xul problem and not a problem of the theme?
<fta> i think some items are not 'themable"
<fta> such as text selections in forms
<fta> but the way songbird did it is too radical
<fta> asac, asac_: disconnected ?
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> reconnected
<fta> <asac> and why is it a firefox/xul problem and not a problem of the theme?
<fta> <fta> i think some items are not 'themable"
<fta> <fta> such as text selections in forms
<fta> <fta> but the way songbird did it is too radical
<asac_> ah ok
<asac_> what did they do?
<asac_> are those patches available in a distinct fashion?
<fta> bug 94494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94494 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Songbird" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94494
<fta> see comment 9
<asac_> they should certainly send them upstream (like you said)
<asac_> either ffox 4 ... or even 3.1 if that is done
<fta> asac_, i've edited https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Ideas/Intrepid
<asac_> good
<asac_> we really need some kind of roadmap for tbird 3 and seamonkey 2 i guess to decide what to do
<Jazzva> "This bug report was marked for expiration 55 days ago." is it ok to just close bugs with this message? Mark as Invalid, and post a comment to reopen if blabla...
<asac_> Jazzva: well ... every incomplete bug gets that message
<asac_> i think 60 days is too long for us, but just waiting 5 days might not be fair either
<Jazzva> asac_: Well, first message is "This bug will expire in XX days", after XX (60, I think) it says "...was marked for expiration"
<asac_> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7377002.stm
<Jazzva> asac_: So, in case of this bug, 115 days passed since marking as Incomplete.
<asac_> then its definitly worth closing
<Jazzva> asac_: There is also another one, where last (your) comment was in december. So far, 60 days + marked for exp 89 days ago.
<Jazzva> Cool...
<Jazzva> that article is scary... and true, I suppose..
<asac_> Jazzva: bugs were reopened once ... those  have this funny expiration date
<asac_> those can be closed if you find that there is still no info
<Jazzva> Ok
<Wulfie> gnomefreak: ping
<Wulfie> gnomefreak: so I am still having issues with sunbird - I can connect to the server, its just not showing me any appointments
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: im at /breakfast/lunch mid morning i will be back later try other ones to see if they work example: fridge.ubuntu.com and set it up as a remote server/connection whatever its called in the menu
<Wulfie> kk
 * Jazzva curses flash.
<Jazzva> The clash between skype and the rest of audio-reproducing apps was in pulseaudio?
<Jazzva> Or is it a bug in Skype?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ive seen a bug like that
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: I'm looking at it now. And I can confirm it... I'm just sure it's not a bug in firefox/flash
<Jazzva> bug 190172
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190172 in firefox "Firefox flash videos doesn't work with skype" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190172
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: what happens when you click reload. o
<gnomefreak> i dont use skype or i would help
<Jazzva> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: did you file a bug on this?
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: i have 2 calendars and they work great
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thats a dup thats not the one i remember
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Ok, will try to find orig
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: save it you will run across the other one if you are doing flash pulseaudio task is open on it as well
<Jazzva> just to finish tagging flash bugs :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: tag = falsh?
<gnomefreak> flash even
<Jazzva> right
<gnomefreak> ok let me know when your done or done for time being if im here ill look for it
<gnomefreak> hit its a flash issue not a ff one
<gnomefreak> brb
<Wulfie> gnomefreak: so far I have not because I want to see if its a setup issue on my side
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: ok give me link to the calendar ill try it here
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: you feel like crashing X for a bug (i cant reproduce it)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Ah, ok.
<Wulfie> gnomefreak: I can't its my works internal calendar - no access from the outside
<Jazzva> In 5 minutes :)
<gnomefreak> ok let me find bug
<Wulfie> gnomefreak: it's okay - I'll get our IT team to figure it out for me :)
<gnomefreak> asac_: anychance we can get ff3 to not take focus?
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/19703
<gnomefreak> ok im going to see if i can crash this this morning i couldnt
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: bug#?
<gnomefreak> bug 224966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224966 in gdm "segfault in Xorg, gdm, compiz on scroll with firefox/webmail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224966
<Jazzva> thanks
<fta> mozilla bug 428074
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 428074 in Release Engineering "Tracking bug for Build and Release of FF3.0 RC1" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=428074
<gnomefreak> still opened fine
<gnomefreak> wtf its not firefox at all
<fta> mozilla bug 418479
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 418479 in GFX: Thebes "CG glyph rendering always anti-aliases even when system preference is to disable for font size < x" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418479
<fta> mozilla bug 431190
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 431190 in Widget: Gtk "New Linux print & page-setup dialogs should be modal, but they aren't" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=431190
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: do you have compiz enabled?
<Jazzva> yes
<gnomefreak> good are you crashing yet?
<gnomefreak> lol  you wouldnt be here if you werte
<gnomefreak> were
<Jazzva> yep :)
<Jazzva> But I don't have nvidia card... i have ati. That might be the problem too
<gnomefreak> X died and reported crash against everything else is what im thinking and nothing has yet changed my mind
<gnomefreak> i have nvidia
<gnomefreak> ok ill enable it :(
<gnomefreak> maybe ill be back or ill be fixing it
<Jazzva> Well, I scrolled all the way down, no crash so far
<gnomefreak> shit i cant even enable it without it freezing
<gnomefreak> it just told me i cant enable it
<Jazzva> huh, why?
<gnomefreak> let me reboot and try to turn it on maybe memory due to building packages
<Jazzva> ok
<fta> http://www.packagekit.org/pk-screenshots.html
<gnomefreak> i cant crash it with compiz enabled normal or extra and ofcourse not none. I scrolled with mouse with the arrow and taking the bar and slliding it down i did down adn up for each
<Jazzva> fta: We're moving to that or...?
<fta> no, well, i don't know
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Well, maybe we should leave it open for a while, and see if there will be any more confirmations, information or something...
<Jazzva> fta: Looks good :)
<Jazzva> fta: Except for the last screenshot - automatic updates ... :)
<Jazzva> Oh, packagekit is in archive... Cool.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: can you comment on the bug on the test/parameters and out come i am itching to close this bug since nothing in logs not errors that they gave say firefox it looks like gdm is causing X to crash IMHO. asac_ fta when you get time can you please look at bug 224966 and let me know wha tyou think or atleast let bug know what you think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224966 in gdm "segfault in Xorg, gdm, compiz on scroll with firefox/webmail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224966
<gnomefreak> i added my testing parameters and little about my set up and no matter what i do i cant get it to crash at all
<gnomefreak> fta: where are those screenshots from?
<gnomefreak> ive never seen them in <=Hardy
<fta> http://www.packagekit.org/
<fta> i guess it's from fedora 9
<gnomefreak> are you thinking of adding it to Ubuntu in some way?
<gnomefreak> it looks cool
<fta> it's already there
<fta> not installed by default
<gnomefreak> oh
<fta> Jazzva, http://alex.polvi.net/2008/04/30/state-of-the-add-ons-report-april-30th/
<gnomefreak> im installing it to play with it
<gnomefreak> i dont get it we have those for ff3 here
<fta> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/firefox-30-beta-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron-804-other-cribs.html
<gnomefreak> maybe just firebug but still
<Jazzva> fta: so, we have 2 of those 10 :)... heh
<Jazzva> 3...
<jetsaredim> yay del.icio.us extension for ff3
<koro> is there a way to specify a given window position and size if it doesn't admit --geometry option?
<koro> oh wrong window
 * gnomefreak doesnt know bret but he makes great points
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Forgot to say, most of the flash reports for firefox task are tagged as flash
<Jazzva> Still have to see for firefox-3.0
<Re_in_stallo> hi all, I have some questions about the logo contest for mozilla extensions team...
<Jazzva> Re_in_stallo: Go ahead...
<Re_in_stallo> ok... I have some proposals to submit, if it is still possible...
<Jazzva> Re_in_stallo: That's ok. BTW, how did you hear about this? I don't remember it was really promoted :).
<Re_in_stallo> Jazzva: Volans told me about the "contest"...
<Jazzva> Oh :)... Cool.
<Jazzva> Just post your submission on the wiki page...
<Jazzva> And thanks :).
<Volans> Jazzva: is my friend author of the svg globe ;)
<Re_in_stallo> Jazzva: another question... which open license is better?
<Jazzva> Anyone that allows free redistribution...
<Jazzva> (for this purpose)
<Jazzva> and modification, if you're planning to reuse someone else's work and modify it...
<Re_in_stallo> Jazzva: ok... these proposals are my own work, so I can choose "freely" the license...
<Jazzva> Ok, go ahead and pick on... I suppose GPL or some of CC licenses would be a good choice.
<Re_in_stallo> Jazzva: ok... I will inserting the proposals on the wiki page in a few minutes...
<Jazzva> Maybe GPL would be a better choice, I found something which says that GPL and CC are not compatible (you can't combine GPL and CC licensed works)
<Jazzva> But then again, I'm not an expert :)
<Volans> yes Jazzva you are right if in future this logo have to be included in a deb package I think GPL is better also if is not a good license in general for artwork
<Volans> I had these problems for my extensions icons...
<Re_in_stallo> Volans Jazzva: ok... GPL is good...
<Jazzva> asac_: Same point as that in bbc article - http://www.xkcd.com/237/
<Volans> LOL
<Re_in_stallo> Jazzva: I have inserted the logos...
<Jazzva> Thanks for your work :)
<Jazzva> Proposal 8 is interesting :)...
<Re_in_stallo> :)
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll send an e-mail later tonight to the team members to put on final votes and then we'll get the final logo tomorrow, or the day after :).
<Re_in_stallo> Jazzva: if you have some suggestion about the proposals, we can modify, edit and/or merge the proposals...
<Volans> Jazzva: last thing, if you want we can merge proposals on demand, the ongly GFDL element is my wikimedia puzzle, then if substituting this with the Re_in_stallo one or use my colors in Re_in_stallo proposals can be better feel free to ask and all will be GPL
<Jazzva> Dunno... Maybe you could try with something like Volans proposal1 orange colors on some of your proposals, just to see how that would look like. So far, more people liked those colors.
<Jazzva> Just a suggestion...
<Jazzva> :)
<Re_in_stallo> Jazzva: ok, I will try...
<Jazzva> Ok
<Jazzva> Ok... I'm off for a few hours... See you later.
<fta> asac_, http://home.kairo.at/blog/2008-05/automated_seamonkey_testing
<fta> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2005-04-24/
<fta> http://dilbert.com/animation/comic/2008-04-23/
<gnomefreak> he left
<Lucas_Smithen> hey folks, I am using thunderbird on Ubuntu Hardy Heron, when I click to attach a file Thunderbird crashes
<Lucas_Smithen> any thoughts?
<gnomefreak> Lucas_Smithen: not off hand sorry. what extentions due you have what size is the attachment.
<Lucas_Smithen> no extensions and its not clicking on the file its clicking the attach button
<gnomefreak> asac_: i have a feeling bug 213086 is a dup of the CPU bug but just happens less often, im gonna mark it as such please unmark if its wrong.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213086 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3.0b5 goes uninterruptible for a few seconds during normal browsing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213086
<Lucas_Smithen> weird
<Lucas_Smithen> I started it in a terminal to see if there was any output and that seemed to work
<Lucas_Smithen> hmm if I change the launcher to thunderbird rather than thunderbird %u it works
<gnomefreak> Lucas_Smithen: it should be %u by default
<gnomefreak> mine has always installed that way
<Lucas_Smithen> yes it was there by default
<Lucas_Smithen> but if I have it there it crashes
<Lucas_Smithen> what does the %u do?
<gnomefreak> dont know but it brings us closer to finding out ;) i just cant work on it right now i have my hands full, %u enable you to open up a url by clicking on it not sure why that would cause a crash
<gnomefreak> fta: the gnome-lang packs that we are using for ff3 what is the name of them?
<Lucas_Smithen> no worries
<Lucas_Smithen> thanks
<gnomefreak> is anyone here that is working on mozilla extensions atm?
<gnomefreak> asac_: does gnash bring in any shockwave libs like flash does? see bug 225143 when you get time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225143 in gnash "Shockwave is not visible." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225143
<gnomefreak> oh well so much for bug work :9 i did what i had in email the 300 or so of them and now im wore the hell out
<gnomefreak> :(
<Jazzva> Evening...
<gnomefreak> shoot me
 * Jazzva shoots
<Jazzva> :)
<gnomefreak> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> i hate people and what they think they know about filing bugs :(
<Jazzva> No problem ;). Just a LP question... Are all the members of a team automatically subscribed to that list's mailing list?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Nobody's perfect...
<gnomefreak> i dont think so
<gnomefreak> although its pretty much dead
<Jazzva> i would need it to send mail about logo voting.
<gnomefreak> no i think i left it open because of a few people
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: you are gonna have to sign up but let me know when you do ill put you on first priority
<Volans> Jazzva, gnomefreak but the extensions team have a ML?
<gnomefreak> Volans: no same list
<gnomefreak> its the mozillateam list
<Volans> same as mozilla-team?
<Volans> ok
<gnomefreak> yep
<Jazzva> Volans: Right. I'm just wondering if team members are auto-subscribed to the list...
<Volans> it's simple
<gnomefreak> nope couldnt do that people complained
<Volans> I have received no mail from LP ML
<Volans> then  I'm not subscribed on the mozilla-team ML
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Yeah, saw it in the configurations...
<Volans> note that I'm member only of the extensions team...
<Volans> is the extension team member of the mozillateam?
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll send a mail to the addresses I have + to the mt list
<gnomefreak> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-mozillateam
<Volans> gnomefreak: I have to sign to that ML?
<gnomefreak> Volans: yes same general group different tasks
<gnomefreak> Volans: have to no but if you want to get info from it yes, its very low traffic atm like 2 a year type low
<Volans> ok
<gnomefreak> we use it mainly for updates that comunnity should know or if someone has a problem like userA needs to know how to package something but we encourge people to get us in here since we are always here
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: So, it's ok if I use it for logo voting? :)
<gnomefreak> someone most of time anyway
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: hell yes
<Jazzva> Cool :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: me asac and you i thought decided on that friday ish but im all screwed up today
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Signed up...
<gnomefreak> ok chjecking email
<Jazzva> received the confirmation
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Huh? Decided what?
<gnomefreak> stupid ass i was just there :(
<gnomefreak> to use the Ml for both teams
<Jazzva> Oh, right... yeah :)
<gnomefreak> ha just got it
<gnomefreak> your done i didnt need to add you
<gnomefreak> i forgot i left this open to subscribe
<gnomefreak> jazzva@gmail.com has been successfully subscribed to
<gnomefreak> Ubuntu-mozillateam.
<Jazzva> right :)
<gnomefreak> hey i got you 2 here
<gnomefreak> dont get pissed but please please find a plugin that works for tb in linux to grab hotmail :(
 * gnomefreak runs like hell
<gnomefreak> the one i installed and fucked with was for windows i found out 3 hours after installing it
<Jazzva> Why would I get pissed? :)
<rzr> gnomefreak: there are some listed at http://rzr.online.fr/q/webmail
<Jazzva> I'll try
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: more work
<Volans> I'm also signed now
<gnomefreak> rzr: for linux?
<gnomefreak> sweet
<rzr> gotmail is one of them
<rzr> gotlive now
<rzr> i used it once
<rzr> TB provide some stuff too
<gnomefreak> anyother one? like the one i grabbed i needed 2 packages
<rzr> #
<rzr> #
<rzr> http://webmail.mozdev.org
<gnomefreak> this isnt built for tb3 right?
<gnomefreak> that is wher ei was last night
<gnomefreak> http://webmail.mozdev.org/installation.html tells you you need the one you built plus one of the other ones
<gnomefreak> and this is where it failed badly
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: But, the TB3a1 isn't out yet :)... I suppose you can try with the extensions for TB2, just bump the maxVersion in install.rdf
<Jazzva> (I think TB3a1 isn't out yet)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: its not
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i dont know anything about packaging extensions
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll give it a try
<Jazzva> Or, if you wanna try, it's quite easy :)
<rzr> gnomefreak: asac wrote a tutorial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<gnomefreak> thanks
<Jazzva> Just unpack the xpi file, look for install.rdf, edit the maxVersion to be something like 3.0. for Thunderbird, and then zip it all back to xpi
<gnomefreak> xpi isnt done with gzip right?
<fta> zip
<fta> unzip, edit install.rdf, zip it back
<Jazzva> ok, sent the mail to ubuntu-mozillateam and the mails of QA contacts...
<Jazzva> fta, there are some new proposals for mozilla extensions logo, if you would like to look at them again :)
<Jazzva> asac: ^
<Volans> Jazzva: re_in_stallo have published the last ones just after your logout before ;)
<Jazzva> Saw them... I like his Proposal 11 :). I think I'll vote for it.
<fta> if think the puzzle has to remain green
<gnomefreak> thanks ill try it once i get it working on 2.0
<Jazzva> I think it is more ubuntu-ized with this color, while not changing the puzzle shape :)...
<Jazzva> but it's prop11, prop2 orange, and prop 4 (the puzzle only)
<Jazzva> for me
<Volans> Jazzva: I have to vote also?
<Volans> /have to/can/
<Jazzva> You can, don't have to :)
<gnomefreak> rzr: do i need to get the msn one from http://webmail.mozdev.org/installation.html or can i get it up and running without it?
 * gnomefreak already voted :)
<Jazzva> :)
<rzr> gnomefreak: i am not paid by M$ to do  support :)
<rzr> gnomefreak: no seriously i dont know i dont use their products
<rzr> gnomefreak: gotmail should work no ?
<gnomefreak> you didnt have got mail you have webmailnotifier
<fta> Jazzva, we should assign letters, prop A1, A2, ... B1, B2... otherwise it's confusing
<Jazzva> A1 = Volans, B1 = Re.in.stallo?
<fta> yes
<Jazzva> Hmm, ok... Sounds good
<Jazzva> I'll put it on the page now
<rzr> please rename dups 1 2 3
<rzr> well i wont vote anymore
<rzr> i am going offline for some days
<rzr> later
<Jazzva> Ok... see you
<Jazzva> rzr, your vote 4... it's volans, or re.in.stallo?
<gnomefreak> <em:minVersion>2.0b2</em:minVersion>
<gnomefreak> <em:maxVersion>3.0a1pre</em:maxVersion>
<rzr> volans
<gnomefreak> its already there maybe bump it up a bit?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: You can try...
<fta> hm, no 3.0a1pre is correct
<Volans> fta: is not 3.0pre ???
<Jazzva> brb, phone
<Volans> a1pre is for the old alpha1...
<fta> gnomefreak, it's for tb3, not ff3 right ?
<gnomefreak> right
<Volans> ah sorry, I think was FF :)
<Volans> gnomefreak: use this page as reference https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/pages/appversions
<gnomefreak> grrrr zip is gonna piss me off
<gnomefreak> ty Volans
<Volans> fta: the latest is 3.0a1
<Volans> for TB
<gnomefreak> we still have pre
<fta> but it's not out yet
<gnomefreak> atleast i do
<gnomefreak> zip files to zip file.xpi   is that right?
<gnomefreak> oh wait
<gnomefreak> zip warning: name not matched: webmail-1-3-2.xpi
<gnomefreak> what the hell is that
<fta> zip -r ../webmail-1-3-2.xpi .
<Volans> zip -r name.xpi ./
<gnomefreak> zip -r files to add to xpi than .xpi?
<gnomefreak> or other way around
<fta> zip -r foo.xpi your_files
<gnomefreak> ok
<fta> zip -r dst sources
<Volans> gnomefreak: you want to exclude some files in the dir?
<gnomefreak> i do?
<Volans> usually no, but depends if you have expanded some archive
<Volans> like jars or you have and old xpi in the same folder
<gnomefreak> i renamed the old one
<Volans> for my extension I have a little script that make all the work and put out the xpi with dynamic name according to version
<gnomefreak> i think i got it just moved it to test and unziped the new copy and it has everything
<Volans> if you want you can also make the zip from gui and after rename it, it's the sam
<Volans> /sam/same/
<gnomefreak> cant install it on 3.0 its due to the addons thing is broken
<gnomefreak> fta: ^^^
<Volans> gnomefreak: in the help menu, about TB, paste here what version have you, precisely
<gnomefreak> version 3.0a1pre (2008042819
<gnomefreak> )
<Volans> then <em:maxVersion>3.0a1pre</em:maxVersion> is correct
<Volans> are you trying to install an extension that is not already compatible with TB3?
<Jazzva> Maybe the extension itself is broken with TB3
<gnomefreak> i changed it to 3.0 but its not hte xpi that is broken its thunderbirds adddon dialog
<Volans> what it says?
<gnomefreak> cant add any extension to tb3
<gnomefreak> Volans: nothing it just fails thats why enigmail failed for me
<gnomefreak> fta: can you confirm that on ours?
<gnomefreak> maybe i should see if upstream has this issue but i dont think they do since they were able to install enigmail just not use it
<gnomefreak> let see if that helps my pastebinit app
<fta> Error: Components.classes['@mozilla.org/plugin/host;1'] is undefined
<fta> Source File: chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/extensions.js
<fta> Line: 844
<gnomefreak> thats gotta be done upstream
<gnomefreak> assuming its calling the @mozilla.org class and that is where failure is
 * gnomefreak stillhates java
<gnomefreak> ok omg this app is cool
<gnomefreak> no gui needed no pasting needed
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.com/f624cd9bc
<gnomefreak> :)
 * gnomefreak waits for bug on tb 2.0.0.14 needs packaging (i got email like 20 seconds ago
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm wonder why i have to sign in
<fta> asac, any idea why this fails in tb3: http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/toolkit/mozapps/extensions/content/extensions.js#882 ?
<gnomefreak> failure line on this is 850 atleast somewhere in that function. but i thought you had to import classes not add them to code
<gnomefreak> oh i see it
<gnomefreak> is this sm 2?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-02
<fta> tb3, that part of the code is common to all, it's xul
<gnomefreak> oh i thought the dialogs were differnet so the code would be as well
<Volans> I go... bye bye
<fta> damn, rikaichan is broken in the latest ff3
<Jazzva> what is rikaichan?
<fta> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=rikaichan&cat=all
<fta> i no longer see the popup
<Jazzva> Is the error console reporting something meaningful?
<fta> nope
<Jazzva> Maybe it can be easily fixed :)
<Jazzva> damn...
<fta> it seems the popup is just  hidden
<fta> like a bad z axis or something like that
<Jazzva> and the other ... perapera-kun? :)
<fta> it's older now
<Jazzva> aah...
<fta> used to be fresher but the original catched up
<fta> and improved
<fta> it's a popular extension... for those learning japanese ;)
<Jazzva> You are learning japanese? :)
<Jazzva> wow... hard task
<fta> yes
<fta> started a long time ago
<fta> now i'm learning chinese
<Jazzva> good luck :)
<fta> :)
<fta> it's fun
<fta> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3349
<Jazzva> I believe it is.. One of my sisters studied japanese at the university, when I was a little kid. I wanted to learned japanese too, so I tried to learn katakana and I knew few sentences back then :)
 * fta wants rikaichan back !
<fta> i don't practice enough so i'm loosing my japanese :(
<Jazzva> report to the developer(s) :)
<fta> done
<Jazzva> great :)
<Jazzva> fixed it?
<fta> no, i'm too tired to even try, i've reported it upstream
<Jazzva> Heh :)... I'm trying to prepare wiki page for motu application...
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9360/
<Jazzva> Maybe it's a css problem :)...
<Jazzva> If the popup is hidden somehow
<Jazzva> ...or something other design-related
<fta> maybe
<fta> chinesepera-kun is broken too
<Jazzva> And I'm finishing my first merge for intrepid :)...
<fta> there's the libffi4 -> libffi5 transition preventing me to move ahead too
<Jazzva> For what?
<fta> 67 packages to be updated
 * blizzard joins and then goes to bed
<dolske> hmpf, who knew? :)
<asac> mozilla bug 430955
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 430955 in JavaScript Engine "jsfun.h uses JSArenaPool without including jsarena.h" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=430955
<asac> mozilla bug 398810
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 398810 in General "Remove MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH ifdefs from core on trunk" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=398810
<asac> mozilla bug 398811
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 398811 in Build Config "Remove MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH ifdefs from toolkit on trunk" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=398811
<memtest> hi
<memtest> i have a problem with thunderbird
<memtest> i can recieve mail froma yahoo but i cannot send e-mail fromi ti
<jms-irc> hi
<memtest> hi
<memtest> jms-irc can u help me with thunderbird?
<jms-irc> dontknow
<jms-irc> perhapsű
<memtest> i can recieve mail froma yahoo but i cannot send e-mail fromi ti
<memtest> i've insered the fight stmp server
<memtest> but he ask me for a password i don't have
<gnomefreak> did you add your yahoo info under manage identies
<gnomefreak> excuse my typing its very early still
<memtest> sure
<memtest> i receve my mail
<memtest> but i cannot send
<gnomefreak> memtest: manage identies is just for sending
<memtest> outgoing server STMP
<memtest> i've add my yahoo
<memtest> account
<gnomefreak> memtest: thats not what i mean
<memtest> oh
<gnomefreak> open the account settings
<memtest> done
<gnomefreak> give me a minute to catch up
<memtest> okok
<gnomefreak> click on your yahoo name
<memtest> yep
<gnomefreak> look to the right under wher eyou would attach signature
<memtest> manage identities
<gnomefreak> outgoing server is set to what?
<memtest> is the right one
<gnomefreak> funny part it really doesnt matter
<gnomefreak> click manage identies
<gnomefreak> is your yahoo email in that box?
<memtest> done
<memtest> yes
<gnomefreak> ummmmmmm what are you using for yahoo mail?
<memtest> webmail+yahoo
<memtest> u mean the addons?
<gnomefreak> ok im still working on setting that up but check your outgoing port and your settings example can yahoo use tls
<gnomefreak> i know hotmail cant
<memtest> yahoo uses SSL
<memtest> i checked on my account
<memtest> port 465
<gnomefreak> no webmail+yahoo is right, we dont carry support for yahoo or hotmail so without me setting it up and spending time playing with it its hard for me to tell you, you might want to try mozilla forums
<memtest> ok
<memtest> thank
<jms-irc> :)
<jms-irc> ok i've problem with ff3b5
<jms-irc> and ff2 now
<jms-irc> i'm create a html-based application with xml and javascript
<gnomefreak> asac: you around yet?
<gnomefreak> or fta
<jms-irc> problem is: on ubuntu8.04 (fresh install) ff3b5 load function not works
<jms-irc> NS_ERROR_DOM_BAD_URI
<asac> load function?
<jms-irc> ahh
<jms-irc> insert that rows
<jms-irc> function test() { 2	var xmlDoc=""; 3	if (window.ActiveXObject) { 4		xmlDoc=new ActiveXObject("Microsoft.XMLDOM"); 5	} else if (document.implementation.createDocument) { 6		xmlDoc=document.implementation.createDocument("","",null); 7	} else { 8		alert("Your browser doesnt support this script!"); 9	}10	xmlDoc.async=false;11alert("async");12	xmlDoc.load("./modelR.xml");13alert("loaded");1415	alert("function loaded successfully!");1
<gnomefreak> asac: we dont have firefox-3.0-dbg
<asac> still not sure that i understand
<asac> gnomefreak: right
<gnomefreak> jms-irc: what menu item are you using?
<gnomefreak> asac: cant get backtraces without it
<gnomefreak> atleast kind of helpful
<asac> gnomefreak: -dbgsym
<gnomefreak> martins repos?
<asac> gnomefreak: now ... its ~ubuntu-archive now
<asac> search the wiki
<asac> jms-irc: so xmlDoc.load is broken?
<jms-irc> look for on google
<jms-irc> ya
<jms-irc> but now answer
<asac> what happens?
<jms-irc> and still in 2006 the mor
<asac> do you see any error in error console
<jms-irc> ya
<asac> that is?
<jms-irc> Hiba: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Access to restricted URI denied"  code: "1012" nsresult: "0x805303f4 (NS_ERROR_DOM_BAD_URI)"  location: "file:///home/james/K610i/ThemeEditor/tester/testR/testR.js Line: 12"]
<asac> yeah
<jms-irc> set async is ok, alert becomes
<jms-irc> load("file") not works ,and alert not shown
<asac> be sure that the file is on the same host as the javascript
<jms-irc> :)
<jms-irc> sure
<gnomefreak> asac: its saying using normal ubuntu archives but its not there. search firefox-3.0 and you will see they are not there
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<gnomefreak> read it wrong
<jms-irc> there is
<jms-irc> have you got any idea?
<asac> yes, don't try to use local files
<jms-irc> why it's
<jms-irc> before reinstall it worked
<asac> but you say it doesn't work on ffox 2
<jms-irc> i've removed ff3 and install ff2, and the sam fault
<asac> maybe you disabled security checks in your profile once before the reinstall
<jms-irc> check it..
<jms-irc> nothing
<asac> use remote host, if that still doesn't work one might see
<gnomefreak> thats not good
<asac> or file:/// uris
<gnomefreak> shit brb rewriting email
<asac> i'd guess it never worked unless you disabled security checks
<gnomefreak> asac: xulrunner-dbg or -dgbsym needed?
<asac> gnomefreak: none
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> xulrunner-1.9-dbgsym
<jms-irc> -dbgsym??
<jms-irc> dont see
<gnomefreak> dont back out of an email after you hit send
<gnomefreak> enigmail doesnt like it and keeps poping up password box all over the screen about 20 of them then  you have about 2 minutes maybe 3 before it does it again
<gnomefreak> ok i made a quick note on our wiki for firefox-3.0-dbgsyma nd xulrunner-1.9-dbgsym like i said quick not
<gnomefreak> note
<gnomefreak> im wondering if LP isnt recieveing my emails on bugs :(
<asac> gnomefreak: takes some time
<asac> for dbgsym use deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs/ hardy main universe
<asac> in sources.list
<gnomefreak> asac: but i answered a few from thursday or friday and there werent there the day after iirc but ill leave this bug up and go from there
<gnomefreak> asac: thats not the one listed on the debugging site
<asac> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs/ hardy main universe
<asac> thats good
<asac> no idea whats listed on debugging site
<gnomefreak> the 4 i listed is what it said :(
<asac> i don't see you listing any ;)
<gnomefreak> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com hardy main universe
<asac> at least not in this channel
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... that might be better even
<gnomefreak> updates proposed and security as well proposed isnt alive yet
<gnomefreak> they look more official but if it works i dont care what its called
<asac> lets use the official ones then ;)
<gnomefreak> is there a mozilla channel on freenode?
<gnomefreak> its #firefox
<gnomefreak> not really what i wanted
<gnomefreak> brb gonna test this set up
<gnomefreak> nope it fails ill fix it when i have more time i guess its still early here
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<gnomefreak> i sent it to bug 214817 is that right just send to bug ID (i used reply to send)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214817 in firefox-3.0 "When I close a tab that has a Gmail page loaded, firefox crashes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214817
<asac> gnomefreak: no idea ... maybe you have the wrong From amil
<asac> email
<gnomefreak> im using gnomefreak at gmail dot com that is the one i used for LP ID
<gnomefreak> oh yeah forgot the smoke part
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 225143 when removing gnash or flash can we have it remove the .so for that package? the bug i mentioned is perfect reason
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225143 in gnash "Shockwave is not visible." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225143
<asac> thats an alternative issue most likely
<gnomefreak> so have them run update-alternative command?
<gnomefreak> add htt to bug atleast
<gnomefreak> that = htt
<gnomefreak> to just do one what is it -config bleh bleh.so?
<gnomefreak> its --config bleh
<asac> yeah
<asac> maybe ask them to post the output of --list (or whatever it is called)
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<asac> so we can see why the user had the problem
<gnomefreak> list wants a option
<gnomefreak> would it be iceape-flash mozilla-flash xulrunner-flash
<gnomefreak> xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<gnomefreak> iceape-flashplugin  <<< again for some reason
<gnomefreak> firefox-flashplugin i think fits best
<gnomefreak> setting up gnash atm to get a better idea
<gnomefreak> we have 100% CPU when dragging bookmarks
<gnomefreak> asac: can you reporduce bug 224966 ? i have tried over 20 times yesterday and today and im unable to reproduce it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224966 in gdm "X/GDM crash (segfault) by firefox using nVidia 169.12 drivers" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224966
<gnomefreak> they keep saying its firefox but i think its xorg
<gnomefreak> ok not sure if you go it but asac can you reproduce bug 224966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224966 in gdm "X/GDM crash (segfault) by firefox using nVidia 169.12 drivers" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224966
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back i have a few things to take care of so i can get bugs done. Im gonna wait for my comment to show up on the bugs i replied to once its up than i know nothing is broke and they will get the replies
<asac> gnomefreak: no nvidia here ;)
<gnomefreak> i ddo and i cant crash shit
<gnomefreak> anyone else here besides asac and myself
<gnomefreak> maybe theres something else causing the crash besides X gdm or ff
<gnomefreak> but if it is X or gdm than there is nothing that we can ask for that will make a difference besides the backtrace
<gnomefreak> asac: seeker is ablet o reproduce this bug as well :( i hope he gives me something to work with
<gnomefreak> why did they remove xulrunner from cache in apt already
<gnomefreak> idea :) im bad lets try this
<gnomefreak> asac: can i have that bug # please, the one i posted about X gdm and ff3 crash
<asac> 224966
<asac> bug 224966
<asac> that one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224966 in gdm "X/GDM crash (segfault) by firefox using nVidia 169.12 drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224966
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> thats it
<asac> ok ... out for lunch
<gnomefreak> have fun
 * gnomefreak gonna figure this out
<fta> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<fta> asac, any idea about the tb3 addons issue the gnomefreak has ? (confirmed here)
<fta> <fta> Error: Components.classes['@mozilla.org/plugin/host;1'] is undefined
<fta> <fta> Source File: chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/extensions.js
<fta> <fta> Line: 844
<fta> <
<fta>  http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/toolkit/mozapps/extensions/content/extensions.js#882 ?
<fta> asac_, ^^ ?
<asac_> fta: ?
<fta> <fta> asac, any idea about the tb3 addons issue the gnomefreak has ? (confirmed here)
<fta> <fta> <fta> Error: Components.classes['@mozilla.org/plugin/host;1'] is undefined
<fta> <fta> <fta> Source File: chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/extensions.js
<fta> <fta> <fta> Line: 844
<asac_> only thing i see from you is hi
<fta> <fta>  http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/toolkit/mozapps/extensions/content/extensions.js#882 ?
<asac_> ok
<asac_> hmm i saw that error somewhere
<asac_> any futher info that might help me to remember?
<fta> just trying to install enigmail from amo into tb3
<asac_> i aint have tb3 yet :)
<asac_> but most likely its a trashed compreg.dat
<asac_> is @mozilla.org/plugin/host;1 in your compreg.dat?
<asac_> fta: gnomefreak ^^
<fta> nope
<asac_> fta: but you have other contract ids in there, right?
<fta> yes
<fta> asac_, http://pastebin.com/f50c82436
<asac_> looks busted
<asac_> fta: try to touch /usr/lib/thunderbird-3*/.autoreg
<asac_> and start thunderbird again
<fta> in fact, the addons ui is conmpletely broken
<asac_> is compreg.dat recreated? maybe it has a difference afterwards?
<fta> only a few
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9472/
<asac_> fta: plugin component not installed?
<fta> hmm
<fta> indeed, no plugin.xpt
<asac_> fta: well ... in xul its punched into libxul ... so maybe take a look if its not included when building the tbird libxul
<asac_> fta: you have a build log at hand?
<fta>  /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9pre/components/plugin.xpt
<fta>  /src/bzr/build-area/thunderbird-3.0-3.0~a1~cvs20080321t1547+nobinonly/mozilla/dist/bin/components/plugin.xpt
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: About bug 224966, they said it crashes with or without compiz, but it doesn't crash on the older version of nvidia drivers. I think we could invalidate compiz, and add nvidia drivers package (is that nv?)...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224966 in gdm "X/GDM crash (segfault) by firefox using nVidia 169.12 drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224966
<asac_> yeah  ... most likely broken package file
<fta> so my installer is incomplete
<asac_> (e.g. mozilla packager.mk)
<fta> i don't have compare rules for tb3, yet
<asac_> fta: make install should install it
<asac_> my guess is that make install was not properly updated upstream
<fta> upstream rejected the installer patch
<asac_> fta: you have the bug id again?
<asac_> did they give hints about their idea?
<fta> mozilla bug 420391
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 420391 in Build Config "unix/packages-static for thunderbird (trunk)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420391
<asac_> its still open at laest :)
<asac_> fta: so does --enable-static work?
<fta> we've discussed that and you said we sure don't want that
<asac_> it depends. in the past --enable-static was broken. but maybe it works better now
<asac_> if not we have at least a point to ask them to support share
<asac_> d
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: we cant since i use nvidia-glx-new
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: im wondering if its not that the 8800 is too strong for the drivers
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: maybe compiz yeah but if it is the drivers causing this than X would need to work around it since we cant do anything with drivers
<Jazzva> sure... just saying that we should leave all options open... :)
<Jazzva> even nvidia drivers... :/
<gnomefreak> i have a 5200 and cant crash it, ive noticed they both use the 8800
<gnomefreak> ubuntu support for 6600 and up was never really good
<gnomefreak> only because of nvidia
<gnomefreak> ill be back
 * gnomefreak thinks people have gone off the deep end around here
<gnomefreak> we support a package that installs nvidia drivers from nvidia.com and builds its own kernel modules
<gnomefreak> but we cant support the .deb for our drivers
<asac_> ?
<gnomefreak> we support envy now. its a script that grabs drivers from official site ati/nvidia and builds its own moduoles for it
<gnomefreak> but we cant support nvidia-glx or -new
<gnomefreak> envyng-gtk is the name of it
<gnomefreak> did we find out why the snippet of code in tb3 wasnt working?
<gnomefreak> only thing i can think of is the massive overhaul that they did to the extension/addon handler
<asac_> gnomefreak: read above
<asac_> broken install is the cause
<gnomefreak> asac_: i dont have above
<gnomefreak> but thank you
<asac_> oh :)
<gnomefreak> my install?
<gnomefreak> or mozillas
<asac_> no upstream make install is busted for --enable-shared
<gnomefreak> oh ok good
<asac_> well ... upstream doesn't have --enable-shared atm at all ... we have a patch to allow that and that one appears to be incomplete for now
<asac_> but once fta added the compare target we should be able to see whats going on
<gnomefreak> seems like it was like that for seamonkey on 2.0 and tb 2.0 when they changed it
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac_> make install is constantly broken ... which is why upstream isn't keen about applying a patch that makes it harder to keep it working
<gnomefreak> makes sense well except the part that its always broken
<asac_> it sometimes works, but next day its broken again, because upstream devs are ignorant about make install
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac_> (most likely because make install doesn't make sense for windows=
<asac_> )
<asac_> well ... it would make sense, but not much
<gnomefreak> windows doesnt use it but mozilla is more popular in unix world atleast from people i spoke to they all think 1.0 never anything newer
<asac_> gnomefreak: the absolute numbers are the opposite ... there are far more people using firefox on windows then there are linux desktop users :)
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> i just know the stupid lusers using windows
<gnomefreak> lucky if they can install aim
<fta> i've missed 3 xpt in my installer patch
<gnomefreak> asac_: do we have a steady X guy i would like to ask him if it could be drivers vs card type
<fta> components/exthelper.xpt components/parentalcontrols.xpt and components/places.xpt (d'oh!)
<asac_> gnomefreak: tjaalton or bryce
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> ill wait for bryce since i know him from other X issues
<asac_> fta: if you see a reply on that bug before me, maybe let me know
<asac_> mozilla bug 420391 that is
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 420391 in Build Config "unix/packages-static for thunderbird (trunk)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420391
<asac_> gnomefreak: i prefer tjaalton
<asac_> but bryce is ok as well
 * gnomefreak doesnt know him unless that timo
<asac_> gnomefreak: its him (formerly tepsipakki)
<asac_> (can't remember the nick)
<gnomefreak> yes i know him
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> i didnt know the name change
<gnomefreak> am i here?
<asac_> y
<gnomefreak> becasue net i thought dumped me but its the page
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Intrepid
<fta> no change :( still borked
<Jazzva> Cool idea :)... http://linux.dootzky.com/
<Volans> ahah cool! :D
<asac_> at least debian is ahead of fedora ... interesting that there are still slackware users out there
<gnomefreak> asac_: your missing uds?
<asac_> why?
<gnomefreak> your not on registed list
<asac_> which list?
<asac_> probably i am not on the community list
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-intrepid
<gnomefreak> well your head dev maybe you dont have to since you have? to be there
<asac_> in the past that feature was used to schedule sessions
<asac_> e.g. if you are attending + have subscribed to a session the scheduler would try to schedule the session in a way that would allow you to attend that
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac_> but i think this year we don't do auto scheduling, so it might not be important
<asac_> now i registered ;)
<asac_> fta: ok, does plugin host work now?
<gnomefreak> :)
<fta> nope
<gnomefreak> i cant believe the bug blames us
<asac_> fta: i see that plugin.xpt was already in that file
<asac_> its not installed though?
<fta> it's in mail.xpt
<asac_> then why is bin/components/plugin.xpt in that file still?
<fta> it's in a [mail] block so it's bundled afterwards
<asac_> ok, but the plugin.so is installed?
<fta> nope
<asac_> then thats the problem
<fta> fix welcome...
<asac_> fta: did we defer xul sec update for hardy-security?
<asac_> maybe its time to guide this in now?
<fta> 1.8.* ? the debdiff is in the bug
<asac_> yes
<asac_> bug id?
<asac_> is orig.tar.gz also in bug?
<asac_> and diff.gz ;)
<fta> bug 218534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218534 in firefox "[Needs Packaging] JavaScript vulnerability in Firefox/Thunderbird/SeaMonkey/Xulrunner before 2.0.0.14/1.1.10/1.8.1.14" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218534
<fta> debdiff + orig.tar.gz
<asac_> ok, this time thats ok. usually we don't want merges as security updates though
<gnomefreak> whats wrong with the 2.0.0.14 that we have already?
<gnomefreak> 15 should be coming out this month
<asac_> gnomefreak: we don't have 2.0.0.14
<gnomefreak> yes we do
<asac_> aeh ... we don't have 1.8.1.14 :)
<gnomefreak> firefox-2: Installed: 2.0.0.14+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<asac_> fta: i don't see how i can easily use that debdiff ... to do the upgrade. if its a filtered debdiff for debian/ directory i need diff.gz i guess
<asac_> but maybe its me :/
<asac_> gnomefreak: this is about xulrunner and friends ... not firefox
<gnomefreak> ah ok i read title
<gnomefreak> i found the problem for sure on this damn bug finally
<asac_> fta: anyway i can do it manually i guess (copy over patched debian/ dir)
<fta> hold on, i'm looking for my diff.gz
<asac_> yeah great
<asac_> ill upload that to intrepid
<asac_> maybe ill upload the same to hardy-security .... but maybe Ill just upgrade the tarball to reduce the diff
<fta> done
<asac_> thx
<gnomefreak> ha i win
<asac_> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9502/
<fta> hm
<fta> asac_, it's debian ;) i've built the source pkg after an unclean clean
<asac_> fta: i can filter it like http://paste.ubuntu.com/9504/
<asac_> do you see any cruft in debian/ that shouldn't be there?
<asac_> its definitly a huge diff
<asac_> aeh :)
<asac_> sorry
<asac_> i missed the point
<asac_> but should be right that way, right?
<fta> right
<asac_> do we have seamonkey since gutsy or hardy?
<fta> hardy
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: its nvidia issue :)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Cool... :)
<Jazzva> Was it reported on nvidia forums?
<Jazzva> s/reported/answered/
<gnomefreak> its 8xxx card it happens on i have 8600 and 8800 confirmed
<Jazzva> uh-huh... and it's not related to firefox?
 * gnomefreak went to trilug to ask someone to test 
<asac_> fta: will you do it for intrepid?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: nope should be any browser
<asac_> (assigned that target for now to you)
<gnomefreak> maybe even epiphany
<gnomefreak> it might be xul but i still doubt it
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Ok...
<gnomefreak> im wondering what scrolling does to cause this though
<gnomefreak> thats what makes me think xul
<fta> asac_, doing what ?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i dont know never looked on forums they are a bitch to find and not really trustworthy as of 2 years ago
<asac_> fta: sm intrepid
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Uh-huh... I just wondered, because someone left a link on bugreport to the topic on nvidia forums
<gnomefreak> timo has 8600 card hes gonna test it and see if he cant get me a backtrace :)
<fta> asac_, oh, sure
<gnomefreak> asac_: fta xul controls the scrolling or is that strictly firefox code?
<asac_> fta: dput ubuntu xulrunner_1.8.1.14+nobinonly-1ubuntu1_source.changes
<asac_> :)
<gnomefreak> hes fast
<gnomefreak> takes me days to build iceape he does xulrunner in minutes
<asac_> fta: i set xul for gutsy to wont fix in bug 218534 .... i think if we want to upgrade this, we should go through -proposed and not security - given that xul is really old in gutsy the version jump looks risky
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218534 in seamonkey "[Needs Packaging] JavaScript vulnerability in Firefox/Thunderbird/SeaMonkey/Xulrunner before 2.0.0.14/1.1.10/1.8.1.14" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218534
<gnomefreak> asac_: my comments still didnt end up on LP
<asac_> gnomefreak: no idea .... usually you get a mail if something went wrong
<asac_> like changing status or so
<asac_> if you tried that and didn't properly sign launchpad might get confused
<asac_> did you sign your mail? if so, maybe with a key not known to launchpad?
<gnomefreak> properly sign it?
<gnomefreak> yes and i used my normal key
<asac_> are you sure you used an email address registered in launchpad?
<gnomefreak> its on my LP page
<asac_> gnomefreak: did you sign inline or gpg/mime?
<gnomefreak> its the only outgoing one set in manage IDS
<gnomefreak> mimi i think
<gnomefreak> mime
<asac_> no idea. try to reply again without signing .... maybe pgp/mime gets confused (though i do it in mutt all the time)
<fta> i'm modifying my scripts to push my ppa stuff to both hardy and intrepid. not sure how long it will last. I guess the .head branches will diverge quickly
<asac_> fta: ... if you mean to do hardy for security, please be even more anal about not changing anything ;)
<asac_> but i guess you know .)
<fta> no, just speaking about ppa
<asac_> fta: ok
<fta> it's derived from *.head only
<asac_> fta: so do we want to upgrade gutsy to latest xul? through -proposed?
<fta> but if i change gcc, revert the jpeg and stuff like that, it's no longer good for hardy
<asac_> i think dropping fixed gcc version shouldn't harm
<asac_> appeasr that gcc-4.2 is the default in hardy ... and gcc-4.3 in intrepid
<asac_> so removing that from rules should do what we want
<gnomefreak> it seems it was wrong email so tb is miss leading but i will fix this maybe
<asac_> gnomefreak: right ;)
<asac_> better to find a misleading reason, than to look for blackbox issues
<gnomefreak> and no i didnt sign them since tb3 addons thing is borked
<gnomefreak> true
<asac_> !package iceape gutsy
<ubottu> asac_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jazzva> !info iceape
<ubottu> Package iceape does not exist in gutsy
<Jazzva> asac_: ^
<fta> bug 190754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190754 in pulseaudio "Over-optimistic buffering in PulseAudio causes underruns (audible stuttering, pops)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190754
<asac_> Jazzva: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iceape/
<Jazzva> funny...
<asac_> hmm ... is my irssi keepnick thing broken?
<asac_> it worked for years, but now i don't get back to s/_//
 * gnomefreak wonders why just the 8xxx series :( i have to stop thinking about this bug
<gnomefreak> keepnick?
<gnomefreak> perl is evil
<gnomefreak> although i have 7 or so scripts running
 * Jazzva wonders why his mp3 player stopped working with mtpfs...
<fta> sh: gcc: not found
<fta> dpkg-source: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<fta> applying patch 99_configure to ./ ... failed.
<fta> make: *** [patch-stamp] Error 1
<fta> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<fta> asac_, ^^
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14090681/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.xulrunner_1.8.1.14%2Bnobinonly-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<gnomefreak> i get that when i forget to refresh 99_configure
<gnomefreak> the gcc maybe its not set to the right one in update-alternatiives
<gnomefreak> alternatives even
<gnomefreak> ah its on the builder
<fta> i'll have a look when i'm done with my scripts
 * gnomefreak wonders if its not a tool chain issue due to gcc just being updated late last night or early today EST
<fta> not the patch, asac used a filterdiff to drop it so i guess it's related
<fta> it = configure
<asac_> fta: failed?
<asac_> ok
<asac_> let me redo that patch then
<gnomefreak> i wish they wouldnt file bugs on unofficial ubuntu builds or upstream bugs in packages we dont have in ubuntu archives
<Jazzva> i'm off for a few hours... see you later :)
<asac_> cu Jazzva
<gnomefreak> i have to find a way to keep default address gnomefreak. it keeps changing back to the mail box address
<asac_> gnomefreak: ? you can change it in the mailbox setting i hope
<asac_> you can also add more smtp setups and select the new one as default
<gnomefreak> i made smot for gnomefreak the default one but it still wants to use ubuntu.ase when sending from ubuntu.ase gmail
<gnomefreak> going through the settings they were all set to use gnomefreak as default but sending from ubuntu.ase sent from ubuntu.ase address
<asac_> argh
<asac_> iostream s**er
<asac_> ok last attempt :)
<fta> ?
<campd> asac_: yo
<campd> asac_: 430530 has a new patch on it
<campd> asac_: it landed on the trunk last night
<armin76> mozilla bug 430530
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 430530 in Phishing Protection "excess disk IO when updating the url-classifier" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=430530
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a while i have things to get done before weekend.
<jimmy_> asac_:
<jimmy_> asac_: ping
<blizzard> campd: you tell caillon?
<campd> I'll mention it to him
<blizzard> kk
<asac_> campd: blizzard: hi.
<asac_> currently in and out ... cooking dinner ;)
<asac_> campd: cool, the patch landed.
<campd> asac_: yeah, it's a bit better than the one I gave you earlier
<campd> it fixes the page size of the db too, which will also streamline the IO some
<asac_> good. sounds like i can try this on a larger scale then.
<jcastro> campd: yay, in before the weekend!
<asac_> campd: is there a trick to let the classifier db grow artificially to a huge size? id like to drop instructions for our QA when doing this update
<asac_> jimmy_: there? have a preview patch for the user dirs at hand?
<campd> asac_: hrm, I can't think of a good one off the top of my head
<jimmy_> asac_: let me post it
<asac_> campd: ok. i guess we have enough users that can verify :)
<jimmy_> asac_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9553/
<asac_> campd: why do the urlclassifier defaults to into browser/ even though its a toolkit/ thing?
<jimmy_> asac_: I just need to replace the hard-coded path, with XDG_MUSIC_DIR, etcs
<asac_> jimmy_: thats not a diff ;)
<campd> asac_: you mean in bugzilla?
<gnomefreak> asac_: i found something that might be helpful about google
<asac_> campd: no. i mean firefox.js
<gnomefreak> For the best experience, please access Gmail via Internet Explorer v.7+, Firefox v.2+, or Safari v.3+.
<campd> asac_: oh, tbh I don't really know
<campd> asac_: that's just where they were when we started :)
<gnomefreak> as i heard they are not set up for xul/gecko 1.9
<campd> err, when I started
<asac_> campd: i see that safebrowsing. stuff makes sense in browser/ ... the rest should really go to toolkit/
<campd> asac_: yeah, ideally
<gnomefreak> im looking for email for them atm
<asac_> campd: in this way we have to update both: xulrunner + firefox
<campd> feel free to file a bug
<campd> nod
<asac_> campd: ok. so urlclassifier make sense in toolkit ... good. ill add that to my list and do asap :)
<asac_> thanks
<jimmy_> asac_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9555/
<campd> asac_: yeah, sorta.  The safebrowsing toolkit/browser split is kinda weird
<campd> argh
<campd> now my ubuntu partition won't boot.
<gnomefreak> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=6557&topic=12914
<asac_> jimmy_: yeah. now you need to use special directories.
<asac_> jimmy_: cant you add the same code to the old place?
<asac_> i think that would be better if we use the download.dir temp pref
<jimmy_> asac_: where in the old place? the toolkit/mozapps/downloads place?
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> the idea off the exthandler place was to do it without that temp pref
<jimmy_> asac_: i thought u wanted to have it in uriloader, which is more appropriate?
<asac_> but its ok to use it ... so lets keep it in the old place
<asac_> jimmy_: if we use that browser.download.dir "hack" its better placed in the mozapps thing
<asac_> (but i think its fine to use that)
<jimmy_> asac_: ok, as long as you'll integrate it
<gnomefreak> ok its confirmed google doesnt support 1.9
<jimmy_> asac_: we also have another problem
<jimmy_> asac_: http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=blobdiff;f=toolkit/content/widgets/autocomplete.xml;h=8e27137f92925251e112fd4f2dae8967ace871f6;hp=730086ef64eb6c0d55d37545e006a7d9f6660818;hb=d3b1a9d561578115a71793d7f691dc93e707dd81;hpb=e828865c9752ee4d91c476d15bb28e98242dd880
<asac_> jimmy_: i can integrate it as long as its well guarded by a pref-if block
<asac_> ok. thats to make the autocomplete thing pop up to top?
<jimmy_> do you think you can integrate this into xulrunner too?
<jimmy_> asac_: yeah
<asac_> certainly not like that ... technically it needs to be a runtime check to differentiate
<asac_> but if its done right we have to check if there might be any negative impact ... otherwise we can probably consider it
<jimmy_> asac_: is that component easy to pull out from xulrunner, and we just rebind it somehow?
<jimmy_> asac_: it is a binding to some xul file
<jimmy_> asac_: it is in toolkit/content/widgets/autocomplete.xml
<gnomefreak> ok reported it with google
<asac_> jimmy_: you can override chrome urls. maybe it works. at least worth a try. but that would mean another file being copied ;)
<asac_> jimmy_: i think the real fix is to add a property "direction" or something to autocomplete.xml so we can override it in midbrowser
<asac_> (e.g. <autocomplete .... direction="before_start"...>)
<jimmy_> asac_: ok, that's sounds better
<jimmy_> asac_: i'll  play around with that and get back to you later
<jimmy_> i am out to lunch now
<gnomefreak> ok im done dealing with google for today ;) i should get email back from them deciding if they are gonna update thier API
<asac_> jimmy_: ok ... ill be out for weekend soonish. but i guess the direction should be clear
<gnomefreak> im gone for a bit
<asac_> gnomefreak: ? whats going on with google?
<gnomefreak> thier API doesnt support 1.9
<gnomefreak> thats why so many damn google bugs
<gnomefreak> they support up to firefox 2.0
<gnomefreak> i asked when they were planning for an update for 1.9/3.0
<asac_> gnomefreak: ah. ok
<asac_> gnomefreak: what kind of things are broken?
<gnomefreak> have you not seen the 3 million gmail bugs :(
<gnomefreak> scrolling loading slow (crashes when closing page) not sure what that is from yet but lets get one thing fixed at a time
<gnomefreak> there are others but those are the 2 i remember from today
<asac_> sounds scary. i am not a gmail power user, but it works for me
<gnomefreak> works for me too
<gnomefreak> but if it is google why doesnt it effect everyone
<asac_> i think its tno google :) ... its just that the users associate the problem with google
<asac_> because thats the app they have open most of the time
<gnomefreak> but you see it on all google related things, calendar, documents ect... top left hand corner of your inbox
<asac_> gnomefreak: what do i see there?
<gnomefreak> well im waiting on backtraces froma  few and the others we will have to work on while they are working on API
<gnomefreak> asac_: slow scrolling is most popular
<asac_> ok ... thats probably cairo
<gnomefreak> kinda of like the IO CPU usage is mozilla but it doesnt affect most of us
<asac_> ok
<gnomefreak> it very well could be cario as we have seen that before iirc
<gnomefreak> no the other thing was pango
<gnomefreak> they never fixed that but dropped it (didnt they)
<gnomefreak> i might be wrong but i thought they dropped pango for cario
<asac_> gnomefreak: thats not a replacement :) ... anyway, talk to you later :)
<gnomefreak> later :) i will see if i can get a couple of people in here if we can disable cario manually and see if it fixes them
<asac_> gnomefreak: you cannot disable cairo anymore :)
<gnomefreak> damnit
<asac_> gnomefreak: we can try to drop a patch from cairo that might impact performance
<gnomefreak> how do we find out than just strace/backtrace
<asac_> gnomefreak: at best find the suitable upstream bug and go from there
<gnomefreak> ok while im surfing trying to fond out something for me ill look at mozilla and see
<asac_> rendering engine performance is not something we have a strong pool of wisdom for in here :)
<gnomefreak> but it makes hlaf or more of the damn non crash bugs :(
<gnomefreak> half
<gnomefreak> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201307
<gnomefreak> not bad
<gnomefreak> gmail has fixed elements
<asac_> gnomefreak: yeah. but that bug is old and thus does not explain the difference of perf from 1.8 to 1.9
<gnomefreak> there are a ton of them
<gnomefreak> these all say new but alot are old in date
<gnomefreak> a few are mixed about the CPU IO usage some with scrolling some windows some linux
<gnomefreak> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413280
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 413280 in GFX "Very slow scrolling" [Normal,New]
<gnomefreak> thats this year
<gnomefreak> and looks exactly like it
<asac_> gnomefreak: vlad says its likely mozilla bug 424423
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 424423 in Layout "Border rendering is slow" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=424423
<asac_> (depends of the bug you found)
<gnomefreak> ill show you bug
<gnomefreak> bug 217580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217580 in firefox-3.0 "Slow performance with Gmail" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217580
<gnomefreak> i asked them to test with the testcase in the other bug
<asac_> gnomefreak: yeah. but in the endit hopefully will be the border bug as vlad said in https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413280#c22
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 413280 in GFX "Very slow scrolling" [Normal,New]
<gnomefreak> ive heard that name before
<gnomefreak> im reading the bug only his comment
<asac_> he is the gfx master :)
<gnomefreak> theres 2 bugs you gave what one is the dup?
<asac_> he?
<asac_> the one you posted is a general bug ... the other is a specific bug
<asac_> whether the general bug is equal the specific one is unknown until the specific one is fixed
<gnomefreak> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=424423  is one you gave me
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 424423 in Layout "Border rendering is slow" [Normal,New]
<asac_> yes, thats the concrete bug .... which is being worked on ... and which is likely our bug
<gnomefreak> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413280#c22
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 413280 in GFX "Very slow scrolling" [Normal,New]
<gnomefreak> you gave me that one as well
<asac_> gnomefreak: no, thats the bug you gave me
<asac_> its a generic bug ... vlad said its most likely the same as the other
<gnomefreak> oh you had it in a comment but ok we cant mark them upstream yet
<gnomefreak> for some reason you click project it tells you something about canonical
<asac_> gnomefreak: link the border bug to our gmail bug for now
<gnomefreak> i cant
<gnomefreak> Confirm project
<gnomefreak> Project
<gnomefreak> Ubuntu Desktop Course (Choose another project)
<gnomefreak> Canonical Training, the bug supervisor for Ubuntu Desktop Course, will be notified about this bug.
<gnomefreak> thats what i get from Project
<asac_> ok let me look
<asac_> ok done
<asac_> you had to "choose another project"
<asac_> don't ask me why the canonical thing was there by default
<asac_> most likely because we didn't properly assocaite firefox-3.0 with the firefox proejct
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> thanks
<asac_> ok linked 3.0 series to firefox-3.0 for now
<asac_> lets do the same for xul 1.9
<gnomefreak> you lost me
<fta> asac_, i thought i've done that a long time ago
<fta> btw, ppas are not building intrepid stuffs
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt think for another month
<fta> repo is open
<gnomefreak> yep but ppa doesnt open with repos
<gnomefreak> can we get 3.0 to not take focus its pissing me off today
<fta> i don't see why they shouldn't
<gnomefreak> really need these morons to give me backtraces so i can get thier bugs rolling
<fta> it's tagged 'development' now, not 'frozen'
<gnomefreak> fta: it was just tagged the other night colin asked for the tag
<gnomefreak> PPs isnt related to releases of Ubuntu they are for own personal usage for most part so when repos open PPA may not
<asac_> fta: i uploaded tbird long ago :)
<asac_> and xulrunner
<fta> asac_, ?
<gnomefreak> tbird 2.0.0.14?
<asac_> fta: because you said that its "open" now :)
<gnomefreak> i remember seeing 2 from each of you
<asac_> yes
<gnomefreak> asac_: offical archives are open
<gnomefreak> PPA for intrepid are not
<fta> yes, i'm using intrepid since it's open
<fta> i'm pushing my stuff for both intrepid and hardy but intrepid is accepted but not queued
<asac_> ok ppa ... well. maybe post a bug, though i am sure they are aware of it
<gnomefreak> is this the patch for tb3.0? that im getting now?
<fta> i've asked (in vain) in #lp
<fta> gnomefreak, i've added the missing files but it doesn't seem to be enough
<fta> asac_, care to have a closer look ?
<gnomefreak> fta: ok
<fta> and i'm building a new xul/ff3 pair with the url-classifier patch
 * gnomefreak  still hasnt been bitten by that
<asac_> fta: why not wait for the patch to land?
<asac_> (it already was committed)?
<asac_> that said, i am preparing a beta5 update for proposed ... so please be kind and don't send the users complaining in the bug to the PPA ... we need them to verify the -update
<asac_> and if they are already away, its hard to tell them how to test
<gnomefreak> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy  << does that crash for anyone?
<asac_> gnomefreak: no. renders fast even
<gnomefreak> 64 bit?
<asac_> yes
<gnomefreak> thats not good
<asac_> unlikely that that page will crash
<gnomefreak> bug 225857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225857 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox crashes gnome with specific URL on 64bit Ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225857
<gnomefreak> tell him that
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> waiting on backtrace
<gnomefreak> crashes gnome
<asac_> gnomefreak: first question: try -safe-mode
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling i know the bug already
<asac_> as 99% of the crashes he sees an extension crash/plugin crash
<gnomefreak> asked him
<gnomefreak> its crashing gnome and that makes me think its the same as the nvidia one from this morning
<gnomefreak> extension wont/shouldnt even crash gnome
<asac_> why not
<gnomefreak> crash firefox by why gnome?
<asac_> flash certainly can
<asac_> every firefox crash might tear down X
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> i would have thought gnome had safe guards against that
<gnomefreak> that is the worst possible crash is to crash the whole X system
<asac_> of course an X bug under the hood, but in the end everything unusual can crash X :)
<asac_> yes, its definitly the worst.
<asac_> can be driver related
<gnomefreak> but yet Firefox gets blamed
<asac_> but even those can be more easily triggered if firefox gets memory corruption and sends bogus data or something
<asac_> fta: what should i look closer at?
<gnomefreak> tbird 3
<gnomefreak> i think
<asac_> ok
<gnomefreak> irefox 3 ctrl + mouse scroll should resize text only, not images
<gnomefreak> are we planning anythiing for that?
<gnomefreak> Firefox*
<asac_> no
<asac_> user has to tweak setting if he wants it
<asac_> definitly wontfix
<gnomefreak> close with fta's last comment about tweeking
<gnomefreak> k
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> set it to wontfix
<gnomefreak> any good reason?
<gnomefreak> or just easy seetting to change per user
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac_> yes. "upstream decided to use this as default and if users really want they can change it"
<gnomefreak> done :)
<gnomefreak> ok be back soon i have to clean
<asac_> armin76: you have a mips patch for xulrunenr?
<asac_> armin76: debian bug 479107
<ubottu> Debian bug 479107 in xulrunner "xulrunner_1.9~b5-3(mips/experimental): FTBFS: error:" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/479107
<gnomefreak> position of firefox after closing it is our package or upstreams?
<gnomefreak> asac_: what is the chances mozilla bug 427181 is the same as bug 204480 that would be too easy
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 427181 in General "css "position:fixed" attribute not rendering properly in FF 3.0" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=427181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204480 in firefox-3.0 "Window position is not remembered between starts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204480
<gnomefreak> Steps to Reproduce:
<gnomefreak> <vbox style="position:fixed;left:10px;top:10px;width:100px;height:100px">
<gnomefreak> <iframe style="width:100px;height:100px" src="http://www.google.com"/>
<gnomefreak> is what makes me think it is
<gnomefreak> </vbox>
<asac_> gnomefreak: its upstream.
<asac_> gnomefreak: the bugs dont look related judging from title
<armin76> asac_: nope, no mips here, sorry
<armin76> only fast arches, please :P
<fta> asac_, the only place i've advertised my ppa is in the dev forum, and it's closed.
<asac_> fta: sure. i know.
<gnomefreak> it takes forever to report bug upstrream but we really need that set up so people give us everything we need
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> lmao irony == mozillla bugtracker is gonnna cause firefox to crash :(
<fta> hm, what is that "Undo previous revision, because it was wrong (bug 430530, a=mconnor)"
<gnomefreak> bot borked?
<gnomefreak> mozilla bug 430530
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 430530 in Phishing Protection "excess disk IO when updating the url-classifier" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=430530
<gnomefreak> that one?
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> if it opens before it crashes i would love to see what you mean
<gnomefreak> damn run away scripts
<gnomefreak> "Eek" indeed. I undid that:
<gnomefreak> mozilla/browser/app/profile/firefox.js  1.330?
<fta> the version inside my ppa doesn't have that back out
<fta> damn
<gnomefreak> not sure where PDT is
<gnomefreak> maybe added after you grabbed it?
<fta> san jose ?
<fta> california
<gnomefreak> thats PST
<gnomefreak> yeah PST
<fta> that's sure, it has been committed 30min ago, i fetched ~2h ago
<fta> my clock shows PDT for san francisco
<gnomefreak> figured cause you grabbed it about the time the patch was commited
<fta> 15:13 PDT -9
<gnomefreak> maybe it changes for DST or PST is unofficial?
<gnomefreak> reason i remember PST is because im EST on the other coast as cal.
<gnomefreak> im -5 and -4
<gnomefreak> -4 now
<gnomefreak> oh yeah LP
<gnomefreak> :(
<fta> i'll respin ff3 later, they are still discussing in that bug
<gnomefreak> lets see if i die again
 * gnomefreak sticking with smart for a while
<asac_> whats the IO/CPU bug id?
<gnomefreak> xulrunner updates :)
<gnomefreak> asac_: dont know i was looking for it when mozilla killed my pc
<Jazzva> bug 217458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217458 in ubuntu "no additional plugins available for shockwave player" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217458
<Jazzva> i think
<gnomefreak> no
<Jazzva> sorry, no
<gnomefreak> ill get it
<gnomefreak> 215728
<Jazzva> But it's something like that...
<gnomefreak> bug 215728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215728 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac_> thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> i was trying to use 217728 no wonder why it didnt work
<gnomefreak> hmmmm firefox wont open now
<asac_> ok totem is looping io here
<gnomefreak> oh well i thought i saw another dup of that bug before bugzilla made me kill X than dead restart
<gnomefreak> asac_: on your pc?
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> have to reboot i guess
<gnomefreak> thats not good
<asac_> cannot kill it anymore
<gnomefreak> mozilla bug 330605
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 330605 in General "firefox / xorg take too much cpu on focus change / animation" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330605
<asac_> reboot
<asac_> cu soon hopefully :)
<gnomefreak> mozilla bug 430530
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 430530 in Phishing Protection "excess disk IO when updating the url-classifier" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=430530
<gnomefreak> ut oh
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: can you click on History does it open dialog named library?
<gnomefreak> spelling isnt right
<gnomefreak> maybe it is
<gnomefreak> sorry history than show all history
<Jazzva> It pops a menu... what history do you mean?
<Jazzva> oh
<gnomefreak> the all history pane
<Jazzva> yep, it opens
<gnomefreak> hmm maybe due to xulrunner updates mine isnt listing anything i just get the empty pane
<gnomefreak> class window whatever you call it
<Jazzva> Is your history enabled? :)
<gnomefreak> yeah
<Jazzva> Mine is disabled, so that's why I get an empty list
<gnomefreak> fta: updated xulrunner from his PPA
<gnomefreak> im using those packages on this set up
<Jazzva> Hmm, I'll try to enable it
<gnomefreak> let me see if its fixed
<gnomefreak> yep it was xul update
<gnomefreak> restart ff and its fixed
<Jazzva> ok
<gnomefreak> ok can ubufox fix this focus setting?
<gnomefreak> its getting old and i never noticed it before
<asac_> damn pulseaudio
<gnomefreak> asac_: yeah lots of that going around, they thought about disabling it on release day
<gnomefreak> lots of issues with it and other apps never alone
<asac_> whoever on gnome voted for replacing esd by pulseaudio instead of writing a proper alsa/gstreamer backend probably was too lazy
<asac_> and hoped that a sound server could suddenly really do what no other sound server was able to do before
<gnomefreak> this has to be same issue but only for 2 minutes
<gnomefreak> it was the sound guys (not sure who other than crimsun is part of that
<gnomefreak> bug 210079 reminds me of the IO CPU bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210079 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3 freezes at start and on menu click or typing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210079
<gnomefreak> has nothing to do with menu though atleast its only mentioned in first comment
<gnomefreak> bug 38131 can be as well
<Jazzva> asac_: Can you take a look at my wiki page to see if it's ok for my motu application :)? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jazzva
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 38131 in firefox "Firefox causes massive Xorg CPU usage" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38131
<Jazzva> That is, if you have some free time
<gnomefreak> i like it
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: you can merge? ;)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Easy ones for now :)... Thanks :)
<gnomefreak> i need to relearn/learn merging ive done a few but mostly just upgrading mozilla packages
<gnomefreak> easy works ive done gwget and iceape i think
<asac_> Jazzva: I cant really tell if its enough for MOTU council. can you ping dholbach about it? imo you could polish it a bit by doing a few more merges now that intrepid has started.
 * gnomefreak needs to find easy ones to do but never can tell easy from hard until i get into it
<asac_> not for the sake of merges itself, but for getting more people on the list who you have worked together with
<Jazzva> asac_: I'm planning to... 2 for sure (scrapbook and imagezoom (I think)), and few more :)
<asac_> Jazzva: yes. try to do a bunch ... try to get them sponsored by other MOTU folks (at best some MOTUs that are well recognized)
<Jazzva> to bother them at ubuntu-motu :)?
<Jazzva> Or just to wait until someone picks it up?
<asac_> Jazzva: yes. hang around at ubuntu-motu, bug them ... ask them to review and be responsive if they want something to be improved
<Jazzva> Ok, sure thing :)
<Jazzva> Thanks for the suggestions :)
<asac_> i don't think its hard for you. just a bit of chatting there, so they know you and a few reviews/sponsorships so you have someone who you can CC on your motu application
<asac_> i am sure you can get this done withing the first weeks of this intrepid cycle
<Jazzva> Yay :D... That would be great :).
<asac_> after all we need your upload powers for extensions here :)
<asac_> so please do it;)
<Jazzva> That's one of things I had in mind :).
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-03
<gnomefreak> ill be back a bit later find dinner
<Jazzva> have fun gnomefreak :)
<Jazzva> asac_, how do I submit fixes to debian? Set up chroot, prepare and test the fix, open bug report on Debian BTS, and post the fix?
<fta> asac_, why did you drop gcc 4.2 in your last upload ?? i told you i was doing that in *.head, now we've diverged again
<asac_> fta: cherry-pick to get testing ... shouldn't be hard to merge
<asac_> Jazzva: if you want to do it accurately, then yes. thats good. if its unlikely to be different in debian you can also get the debian sources in ubuntu and test there
<Jazzva> I already have sid set up, just to update packages ;)
<asac_> Jazzva: yeah :) then go for that
<Jazzva> ok, I will... Thanks :)
<asac_> Jazzva: you can also setup virtualbox ;)
<asac_> and install debian for real
<Jazzva> True... Maybe after the mid-term exams, which are next week. :)
<asac_> fta: if you want i can merge that upload up to .head
<fta> too late, all my branches are done
<asac_> fta: don't see the merge yet
<asac_> fta: did you push yet?
<fta> it's just slow
<asac_> k
<asac_> fta: even in ssh there is no new revision :/
<asac_> which is the unmirrored tree
<fta> my sync script is done so it should be there
<fta> i have my ~25 branches synced
<asac_> don't understand what that means...synched from where?
<fta> from *.head
<asac_> fta: from .head to where?
<fta> forget it
<asac_> ok, which revision is top?
<asac_> i see "246 collapse expand  * New upstream snapshot: 1.9 CVS 20080502t1439  Fabien Tassin  46 minutes ago"
<asac_> fta: ?
<asac_> since its 46 min ago, i assume thats the sync.
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm cant edit /etc/sudo with sudo visudo :(
<Lava> hi
<gnomefreak> hi thank you for coming in here its much easier to deal with :)
<Lava> thanks a lot for helping me out man
<Lava> saturday, sun shining and im inside cracking my head bout this
<gnomefreak> Lava: can you please in the address bar type about:plugins   i will be right back im being yelled at
<Lava> done, ready when you are
<gnomefreak> in terminal type locate libflashsupport and let me know what you get. i will be right back
<Lava> /usr/lib32/libflashsupport.so
<gnomefreak> asac_: no update-alternatives doesnt fix the swf flash issue
<gnomefreak> Lava: ok lets try something
<gnomefreak> Lava: open synaptic click search type in flash
<gnomefreak> when the list regenerates let me know
<gnomefreak> since your not crashing we will leave libflashsupport there since i cant remember if its neededon 64bit
<gnomefreak> need it on
<gnomefreak> Lava: cwillu there is a bug in this exact issue and removing sfw or whatever its called fixed it, we thought update-alternatives should have worked but im seeing it doesnt
<Lava> gno
<Lava> gnomefreak, when i do what you said, the only flash indicated as installed is the flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> Lava: ok close it
<gnomefreak> Lava: run in terminal locate libswfdecmozilla.so
<gnomefreak> Lava: you can close synaptic
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> ok lets see if this issue is fixed (one of mine) yours should be a simple fix once i get the output of thee locate command
<Lava> gnomefreak, /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so
<gnomefreak> Lava: this command is needed to be typed exactly as i do it
<gnomefreak> sudo mv /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so ~/
<gnomefreak> including the ~/
<Lava> ok did it
<gnomefreak> Lava: close browser re  open it and try youtube.com
<Lava> i tried one of the sites that i could'nt see
<gnomefreak> also try youtube this way i know its not a site issue
<gnomefreak> or give me link to site ill run it here
<Lava> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<Lava> that's what it says in youtube
<Lava> and on the site i was on earlier, the play thing is gone, but i see 'click here to download plugin' now
<Lava> hope this is of any help
<gnomefreak> Lava: go into firefox prefference and enable java script
<Lava> it is already enabled
<Lava> should i try downloading that plugin it suggests or not?
<Lava> 'install missing plugins'?
<gnomefreak> if you run apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree what does it say for installed version
<gnomefreak> hmmmm more than one bug as these are not related
<Lava> flashplugin-nonfree:
<Lava>   Geïnstalleerd: 9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<Lava>   Kandidaat: 9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<Lava>   Versietabel:
<Lava>  *** 9.0.124.0ubuntu2 0
<Lava>         500 http://be.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages
<Lava>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<gnomefreak> does htis do it on what site?
<Lava> this is the site i was on http://www.vkmag.com/magazine/jon_lajoie_maakt_het_weer_uit/
<gnomefreak> does this "install missing plugins" on what site
<Lava> http://www.vkmag.com/magazine/jon_lajoie_maakt_het_weer_uit/
<gnomefreak> Lava: make sure you are up-to-date please
<gnomefreak> works here
<Lava> sorry?
<gnomefreak> Lava: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lava> it works everywhere i presume, except on my pc :s
<gnomefreak> Lava: the issue you are seeing was a ubufox issue that was fixed a while ago
<gnomefreak> 2 weeks give or take
<Lava> did the two commands
<gnomefreak> is it running?
<gnomefreak> asac_: you around?
<gnomefreak> iirc this is your puppy
<Lava> should i try installing the missing plug-ins to see what gives?
<gnomefreak> this was fixed in ubufox and (whater michael was working on. neither are here today
<gnomefreak> Lava: yes try it but dont count on it working
<Lava> 'no suitable plug-ins were found'
<Lava> darnit
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought
<gnomefreak> Lava: i think we have a workaround for now until i can get asac_ to look at ubufox
<Lava> if i do manual install they send me to the adobe flash player site
<gnomefreak> Lava: is the upgrade command still working?
<Lava> can i paste the outcome of the terminal here?
<gnomefreak> is it kernel upgrades
<gnomefreak> Lava: i need to know if ubufox is in there
<gnomefreak> thats all i need
<Lava> ok, i'll check
<Lava> grijzemens@grijzemens-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Lava> Geraakt http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release.gpg
<Lava> Genegeerd http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Translation-nl
<Lava> Geraakt http://be.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg
<Lava> Geraakt http://be.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Translation-nl
<Lava> Genegeerd http://be.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Translation-nl
<Lava> Geraakt http://be.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Translation-nl
<Lava> Genegeerd http://be.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Translation-nl
<Lava> Geraakt http://be.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release.gpg
<Lava> Genegeerd http://be.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Translation-nl
<Lava> Genegeerd http://be.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Translation-nl
<Lava> Genegeerd http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Translation-nl
<Lava> Genegeerd http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/universe Translation-nl
<gnomefreak> Lava: you can stop i dont need that
<Lava> Genegeerd http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Translation-nl
<Lava> Geraakt http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release
<Lava> Genegeerd http://be.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Translation-nl
<Lava> Genegeerd http://be.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Translation-nl
<Lava> Geraakt http://be.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release
<Lava> Geraakt http://be.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release
<Lava> Geraakt http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Packages
<Lava> Geraakt http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Packages
<Lava> Geraakt http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Sources
<Lava> Geraakt http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Sources
<Lava> Geraakt http://be.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<Lava> Geraakt http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/universe Packages
<Lava> Geraakt http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/universe Sources
<Lava> Geraakt http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Packages
<gnomefreak> Lava: please stop
<Lava> Geraakt http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Sources
<Lava> Geraakt http://be.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Packages
<Lava> Geraakt http://be.archive.
<Lava> oeps, sorry
<gnomefreak> ty
<Lava> i stopped
<gnomefreak> Lava: please just look for ubufox between update and upgrade command
<gnomefreak> when it lists all the packages that are gonna be updated
<gnomefreak> i knwo you have kernel and apparmor updates
<gnomefreak> know.
<Lava> nothing bout ubufox
<gnomefreak> Lava: ok lets wait until the upgrade is done i have a few things to do before you reboot. so let me know when its finished if i dont answer right away i will answer very shortly
<Lava> sorry, don't quite follow
<Lava> what upgrade?
<gnomefreak> Lava: the command i gave you sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> Lava: is that finished?
<Lava> i ran both of them
<Lava> nothing happened
<gnomefreak> ok good i think
<Lava> it took like 2 seconds :)
<gnomefreak> ok lets start with sudo apt-get remove --purge swfdec-mozilla
<gnomefreak> let me know if it removes anything
<Lava> just to check i tried some other site btw, and here the movie works http://poststuff5.entensity.net/050208/media.php?media=quad.wmv
<gnomefreak> that is a windows media video
<Lava> ah ok
<gnomefreak> flash shouldnt have anything to do with that
<Lava> swfdec-mozilla*  - this one will be removed
<gnomefreak> Lava: after removing that with the command i gave you please install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<gnomefreak> Lava: that is right
<gnomefreak> once you install mozilla-plugin-gnash please run sudp update-alternatives --config firefox-flashplugin and choose flash for both of them if ther eis a choice and restart browser and test. I will be back in a bit i have to get the newspaper
<Lava> Selectie    Alternatieven
<Lava> -----------------------------------------------
<Lava>  +        1    /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<Lava>           2    /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so
<Lava> chose the second one & restarted browser
<Lava> test was negative
<gnomefreak> what one did you choose?
<gnomefreak> gnash or flash?
<asac_> Lava: post your pluginreg.dat in your $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/xxxx folder
<gnomefreak> asac_: somehting is missing
<asac_> without the xxxx
<gnomefreak> asac_: will it show for flash since its in /var/..
<asac_> yes
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac_> but firefox-flashplugin is the wrong alternative to tweak
<Lava> gnash
<gnomefreak> asac_: we did xulrunner-flashplugin already didnt fix it
<asac_> that one is the one used by old firefox 2
<gnomefreak> those would be the 2 that i would think has control over it
<asac_> ffox 3 uses xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac_> as its hosted by xulrunner 1.9
<asac_> so configure that one
<asac_> to change a thing
<gnomefreak> than xulrunner-flashplugin is for 2.0 as well?
<asac_> xulrunner-flashplugin is for 1.8, right
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac_> $ ls -l /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b5/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<asac_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 46 2008-04-20 21:11 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b5/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so -> /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<asac_> asac@hector:~/ubuntu_bzr/xulrunner-1.9.hardy$ ls -l /usr/lib/xulrunner/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<asac_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 2008-04-20 21:11 /usr/lib/xulrunner/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so -> /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-flashplugin
<Lava> way above my head
<gnomefreak> Lava: can you run cd /usr/lib/mozilla
<asac_> Lava: just run sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<gnomefreak> ahit
<gnomefreak> Lava: sorry cd ~/.mozilla
<asac_> if that is corrent, then i don't know without looking at pluginreg.dat
<asac_> s/corrent/correct/
<gnomefreak> Lava: what folders do you see, once you cd in there type ls and give us output
 * gnomefreak cant remember if ff3 is the numbers/letters or not
<asac_> gnomefreak: its plain firefox
<asac_> i have /home/asac/.mozilla/firefox/lj56xqzy.default/pluginreg.dat
<asac_> that file we need to see what is read
<Lava> ok, so i did  cd ~/.mozilla
<gnomefreak> Lava: can you look for something like that  lj56xqzy will be differnet
<asac_> cat .mozilla/firefox/*/pluginreg.dat
<asac_> and post the output
<asac_> cat $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/*/pluginreg.dat
<gnomefreak> it takes wildcards now he tells me
<Lava> i entered 'cat .mozilla/firefox/*/pluginreg.dat'
<Lava> and got a whole list
<Lava> in that list i should look for lj56xqzy right?
<asac_> yes, you need to paste that
<Lava> k
<asac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<asac_> paste there
<Lava> pasted
<gnomefreak> Lava: can you give us the link please
<gnomefreak> it will have the same address as above but with munbersor letters at the end
<Lava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9742/
<Lava> sorry new at this
<gnomefreak> thats ok
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> 14:video/flv:Flash-video:flv:$
<gnomefreak> /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/libunixprintplugin.so:
<gnomefreak> or libnullplugin
<gnomefreak> maybe running u=a with xulrunner-addons-
<asac> sorry reconnect
<digitalspaghetti> i'm developing some pages using jquery to do animation, and for example with UI Tabs I click on a tab and it goes to load the content, but it freezes X.  are there any known resolutions?
<asac> 14:52 < asac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<asac> 14:52 < asac_> paste there
<asac> 14:53 < asac_> further run: sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<asac> 14:53 < asac_> and see what is selected
<asac> 14:56 < asac_> gnomefreak: fixes are available for bug 215728 as mentioned in bug.
<gnomefreak> ah
<digitalspaghetti> it freezes X for just a few seconds, but it's slowing down my development quite a bit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215728 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<gnomefreak> asac_: yeah i heard there is also a back out in .js
<asac> gnomefreak: we did it different
<gnomefreak> Lava: run sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<asac> digitalspaghetti: i don't know what jquery is ... nor do i know what you mean by "with UI Tabs" ?
<digitalspaghetti> jquery is a javscript library
<asac> ok
<Lava> ok, then?
<gnomefreak> asac: i remember fta seeing the .js commit after he packaged it
<Lava> libflash or gnash?
<gnomefreak> Lava: what choices do you get?
<asac> Lava: did you paste your pluginreg.dat yet?
<gnomefreak> asac: libflash?
<gnomefreak> asac: im looing at it
<digitalspaghetti> for example, tabs are just a UI list of elements that load content into defined divs.  With each load, i change the size and opacity of the div elements for transations
<gnomefreak> looking
<asac> Lava: how does it look like at the moment
<Lava> what is pluginreg.dat?
<asac> libflash is bogus
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9742/
<digitalspaghetti> but it freezes X, in top it goes to 100% CPU useage
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^^
<asac> Lava: what i asked you to paste
<gnomefreak> digitalspaghetti: there is a fix for it what for it to hit archives
<Lava> pasted
<gnomefreak> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9742/
<asac> yeah you have no flash plugin registered
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw that as well
<gnomefreak> but its installed
<asac> Lava: paste the choices  you get on update-alternatives ... libflash is definitly bogs
<asac> bogus
<asac> use gnash for now then
<gnomefreak> digitalspaghetti: give us a few days for it to hot archives
<gnomefreak> hit
<Lava> can you tell me about the pluginreg.dat please
<asac> Lava: ?
<gnomefreak> Lava: its what you posted
<Lava> how do i get it and how do i paste it where
<asac> Lava: you pasted it and it shows what you say: "no flash registered"
<Lava> ah ok
<gnomefreak> Lava: already did
<Lava> ok, sorry
<digitalspaghetti> gnomefreak, ok i'll keep a look out for it
<asac> Lava: run the update-alternatives and _paste_ exactly what you see
<asac> the command is above
<gnomefreak> digitalspaghetti: we just got the patch from upstream yesterda
<asac> digitalspaghetti: do you see IO issues?
<Lava> grijzemens@grijzemens-laptop:~$ run sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<Lava> bash: run: command not found
<digitalspaghetti> IO isses asac?
<Lava> sorry
<Lava> forgot the run
<Lava> :)
<asac> Lava: yeah remove the run
<gnomefreak> digitalspaghetti: i was thinking he did but problem isnt matching found bug from what i can tell
<asac> digitalspaghetti: you say you see CPU spikes ... are thos accompanied with IO spikes
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^
<Lava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9744/
<digitalspaghetti> yea, the whole system freezes up, so i can't access any apps for a few seconds
<gnomefreak> digitalspaghetti: this isnt just on media sites right?
<asac> digitalspaghetti: try test packages announced in bug 215728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215728 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<asac> Lava: select 1 there
<asac> if that doesn't help
<digitalspaghetti> gnomefreak, it's mainly when javascript is involved, stuff like gmail and app's i'm developing freeze up
<asac> paste the output of find $HOME/.mozilla/ -type d -name plugins
<asac> Lava: ^^
<gnomefreak> digitalspaghetti: try the packages on the above bug
<asac> digitalspaghetti: this probably is a different issue, but you cannot tell. if your javascript uses URLs to load content it might be that bug
<digitalspaghetti> k, will do
<Lava> select one where
<gnomefreak> asac: i agree but i think ive seen this issue yesterday between massive lock ups
<asac> Lava: in the update-alternative --config ... thing
<asac> 1
<gnomefreak> Lava: the update-alternatives command he gave you
<Lava> ok, did it
<asac> if that doesn help, run the find command above
<gnomefreak> restart browser and try your flash site
<gnomefreak> to test
<gnomefreak> too many names?
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> your asac_
<gnomefreak> he just left
<asac> yeah ... back to normal
<asac> i had a reconnect
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> Lava: does it work>
<gnomefreak> asac: ill be right back i have kernel update that needs reboot
<Lava> now i see a white square without the play button
<gnomefreak> btw kernel updates for hardy
<asac> Lava: where?
<Lava> upside is that at least i can see the titles now
<Lava> the place where the movie should be is blank
<Lava> he doesn't ask for missing plugins as well anymore
<Lava> we're making progress :D
<asac> Lava: open about:plugins now
<Lava> done
<asac> (in the location bar)
<asac> search for shockwave
<asac> and tell which plugin is registered
<asac> (File Name: ...)
<Lava>     File name: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<Lava>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<Lava> MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
<Lava> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes
<Lava> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Yes
<asac> yeah thats correct
<asac> did you use flashblock at some point?
<Lava> GUYS
<Lava> terrifix
<Lava> its working all of a sudden
<asac> ok
<asac> most likely you needed a reload
<Lava> thanks a lot
<Lava> enjoy the sun sudomasters  ^^
<asac> yeah
<asac> bye
<gnomefreak> fixed?
<asac> yes
<fta> 220 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 13 not upgraded.
<fta> Need to get 148MB of archives.
<gnomefreak> asac: what was the white?
<gnomefreak> fta: that to intrepid?
<fta> 3792 pkg waiting in the i386 queue in the build farm
<fta> yep
<fta> the flood started yesterday night
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> how did that happen
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 214817 was caused by google API :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214817 in firefox-3.0 "When I close a tab that has a Gmail page loaded, firefox crashes" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214817
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm i love when peoeple reply
<gnomefreak> mother fucker
<gnomefreak> asac: whats the chances you can find https://edge.launchpad.net/~israel2k9
<gnomefreak> asac: he is spamming bug reports with using songbird fixes it even when it cant be determined what is causing the issue
<gnomefreak> ok upgrade started ill be gone for a while.
<asac_> gnomefreak: yeah ... nice chap
<asac_> i am off for today
<asac_> getting some more rest
<Sergeant_Pony> how come on my windows version of tb gnupg can't be found? is it something seperate that needs to be installed besides openpgp?
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: ? you need gnupg on windows, yes.
<Sergeant_Pony> ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> can you carry your key over as well?
<asac> should be possible, yes.
<gnomefreak> i think im borked already
<gnomefreak> lsb_release doesnt work (yes i know its stupid)
<gnomefreak> there ive downgraded everything but seamonkey xul-2.0 and tb3 :)
<asac> xul-2.0 is probably not good ;)
<gnomefreak> its needed for seamonkey-2.0
<gnomefreak> i still have 1.9 and 1.8
<fta> no xul 2.0 is only used by ff 4
<gnomefreak> ah thats why i have it
<fta> sm2 doesn't even need xul 1.9 as it's not using xul sdk
<gnomefreak> fta: lsb_release is borked i dont know how you got it to work
<fta> same for tb3
<gnomefreak> why not? upstream choice?
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ lsb_release -c
<fta> Codename:       intrepid
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<fta> not upstream choice, i'd say it's not ready
<gnomefreak> lsb_release says no modules
<fta> it always said that
<gnomefreak> oh maybe it was you that said it on the install --enable-static bug
<gnomefreak> -a works too
<gnomefreak> did i need the fta versions of nss and nspr for ff4 sm2 or tb3?
<fta> yes, as per the deps
<gnomefreak> what i may do is turn other box into testing PPA
<gnomefreak> i just downgraded them and nothing uninstalled
<fta> ?
<gnomefreak> downgraded libnss libnspr back to hardy/intrepid versions and nothing uninstalled as in ff4 tb3 sm2
<gnomefreak> ok ff4 still works
<fta> hm, oh maybe i just forced build-deps, hold on
<fta> yes, that's it
<gnomefreak> do you happen to know the exact files i need to transfer to windows pc for gnupg key?
 * gnomefreak may try this today
<fta> use export instead
<gnomefreak> export?
<fta> --export or --export-secret-keys or --export-secret-subkeys depending on what you want to di
<fta> do
<fta> you may want to --armor them for transfer too
<fta> then --import on the other side
<gnomefreak> i just want to sign messages in tb for win
<fta> using your unix key ?
<fta> sorry, i don't have the context
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> there isnt anything on it either on wiki.
<gnomefreak> that pony guy left before i could ask him
<fta> just exporting and importing should work
<gnomefreak> ill check wiki thanks
<gnomefreak> like this export GPGKEY=D8FC66D2
<gnomefreak> no thats not my key
<gnomefreak> Sergeant_Pony: just export key and import on other side with windows?
<fta> i do: gpg --export --armor B6EE20E8
<fta> for my public key
<gnomefreak> and just take that file to win?
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> ok its worth a try
<gnomefreak> thanks
<fta> you also need your private key
<Sergeant_Pony> I took it directly from the keyserver so I have all my keys on both setups
<fta> same command but with --export-secret-keys
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> gpg --export --armor 3C1C3C2A should it make a file?
<fta> no, stdout
<fta> just redirect to a file or copy / paste
<gnomefreak> ok
<fta> the armor part make it transportable
<fta> it's designed to send keys by email
<fta> but never email your private key ;)
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back im gonna try this
<fta> Jazzva, the blue background in favicons changed again, it has an effect now :)
<Jazzva> fta: Noticed ... looks prettier :)
<fta> indeed
<Jazzva> now, if it could just follow the theme color settings :)
<fta> it follows larry's conventions
<Jazzva> larry?
<fta> click on it
<fta> the cop is called larry
<Jazzva> Oh, I see :)
<Jazzva> asac: On my way to set up Debian as VM :)... And studying, while waiting for the download to finish.
<fta> asac, the tb3 guys answered the unix/packages-static bug
<fta> and they rejected the patch
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone have tb setup with openpgp?
<blinkiz>  I really want to get rid of this slowness with ff 3.0b5 and ubuntu hardy 8.04. Have a new installation of hardy and a completely clean firefox profile without any addons (except the one ubuntu puts in.). Please help me troubleshot my complete freezes on my complete system (not just firefox process) for maybe 5 seconds when I surf some sites. In general, everything takes a second longer. Switching between tabs take 2
<blinkiz>  seconds and so
<blinkiz> I got complete system freezes when I surf on some sites. On other sites it's just 1 seconds slowdown or something. Like http://www.armada.nu. Switching between the links on that sites and my ubuntu freezes for maybe 5 seconds first time, comes alive, and freezes maybe 5 seconds again.
<asac> blinkiz: please test mozillatewam ppa xulrunner 1.9
<asac> it fixes a CPU/IO bug
<asac> blinkiz: read bug 215728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215728 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<[reed]>     other changes vs. upstream: we move default pref for cache size from
<[reed]>     browser/ to toolkit/
<[reed]> why?
<asac> [reed]: because otherwise we also need to push firefox for this change
<[reed]> ah
<asac> [reed]: and the defaults should be shipped by tookit/ anyway
<asac> dcamp sort of agreed to this
<asac> e.g. urlclassifier. default setting -> toolkit browser.safebrowsing -> browser/
<asac> Ill review the settings and suggest a patch to move them
<asac> unless the default is browser specific of course :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-04
<[reed]> sure
<[reed]> I just was curious
<[reed]> :)
<Jazzva> I'll upload the logos for the m-e-d team now. No new votes were cast, I don't suppose there will be any. Since it's a tie for prop 1 orange, and just the puzzle logo, I'll upload the prop1 orange for 192px and 64px logos, and the puzzle for 14px logo. :)
<Jazzva> Done :)...
<fta> good
<fta> you can remove the call for logo now
<Jazzva> right...
<Jazzva> Thanks for reminding me :)
<fta_> Bug 226425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226425 in seamonkey "no language pack in Seamonkey + dictionnaries install fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226425
<fta> !info sqlite sid
<ubottu> sqlite: command line interface for SQLite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.17-4build1 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<fta> !info sqlite lenny
<fta> !info sqlite experimental
<fta> !info sqlite3
<ubottu> sqlite3: A command line interface for SQLite 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-2 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<fta> !info sqlite3 intrepid
<gnomefreak> GnuPG very very easy on windows once you get rid of Norton :)
<gnomefreak> asac: looking at mozilla site <looking for devel enigmail> i found something called bugzilla i guess its an interface GUI or not for bugzilla (mozilla and gnome) i believe they only have it as tar.gz no bins for linux nor windows. is this something we should look into packaging for Ubuntu or very least if it helps build bins for our own use?
<fta> !info bugzilla
<ubottu> bugzilla: web-based bug tracking system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.22.1-2.2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 812 kB, installed size 4436 kB
<fta> that ?
<gnomefreak> yes :(
<gnomefreak> i think so
<gnomefreak> i think that sit
<gnomefreak> holy shit 109 updates since yesterday afternoon
<fta> got almost nothing since yesterday (my time)
<gnomefreak> have you seen the deps for bugzilla yet?
<gnomefreak> 29 of them
<gnomefreak> maybe 28 since package == 1
<gnomefreak> apache perl stuff plus a sendmail or 2
<fta> why do want to install that ?
<fta> it's only useful if you manage a project, probably a big one
<gnomefreak> i thought helpful for upstream bugs
<gnomefreak> reporting looking for ect...
<gnomefreak> fta: updates i just got http://pastebin.mozilla.org/421956  i think im using de mirrors
<gnomefreak> yep de im assuming your not far from nl-de so they should be same
<gnomefreak> maybe i missed them yesterday
<fta> i'm using archive.u.c
<fta> so it should be in uk (london)
<gnomefreak> yep its either uk or gb i cant remember but as i recall in the us it goes to the us mirrors not london and i found that suprising
<fta> traceroute of all 3 ips goes to london
<gnomefreak> see thats what i always thought but last year one of the other ops said it was us > us and i checked and it was
<fta> locate update-packaging
<fta> oops
<fta> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/05/iron-man-persona-for-firefox/
<gnomefreak> cool installing it :)
<gnomefreak> is mozilla labs official mozilla?
<fta> yes
<fta> prism comes from there
<gnomefreak> Once installed, click on the Personas icon in the status bar, and select Preferences, press the Custom Persona Editor…
<gnomefreak> that is false
<gnomefreak> ther eis no prefferences
<gnomefreak> s/ther eis/there is
<fta> i don't know; i'm using it
<fta> http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/calendar/2008/05/next_release_09_and_beyond.html
<gnomefreak> 0.9 will be on xulrunner-1.9 iirc
<gnomefreak> if i remember right thats we i didnt package it or it was 0.6 that was on 1.9
<fta> it seems 0.9 will still be on branch (1.8), then they'll move to trunk (1.9)
<gnomefreak> yeah 0.6 because i did 0.5 0.7 now i am going to get 0.8 in sometime this week i hope.
<fta> but trunk will also move to 2.0 so it's a race
<gnomefreak> i havent read up on it since building 0.7 because people wanted 0.6 sinc eit was "released"
 * gnomefreak opens mail and gets scared
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-27
<asac> hi
<asac> we  have access to bot, but only through branches
<asac> [reed]: do you have mh's bugzilla email address?
<[reed]> asac: mh+mozilla@glandium.org, no?
<asac> [reed]: ah yeah. sounds familiar ... think we should CC him on that bug?
<[reed]> what bug?
<asac> THE ;)
<[reed]> there are two...
<[reed]> this release fixes two bugs
<asac> [reed]: yeah. but one is public isnt it?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> wel
<[reed]> well
<[reed]> in a way
<armin76> why not me? :(
 * armin76 stabs asac 
<asac> armin76: stabbing is not nice either ;)
<armin76> !info sqlite3 karmic
<ubottu> 'karmic' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<armin76> when is that going to be available? :P
<asac> no clue ;)
<armin76> asac: wrt the sparc failure, may want to add --disable-jit if arch is sparc until bug 486584
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 486584 could not be found
<armin76> until mozilla bug 486584 gets fixed
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 486584 in JavaScript Engine "tracemonkey uses Solaris-only code on SPARC" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486584
<asac> armin76: yes. i would think that makes sense
<asac> armin76: but you should ask on #spidermonkey or so on mozill achannels
<armin76> stupid sun, i can't believe how a company can screw its sparc users
<asac> they simply prefer solaris ;)
<armin76> the change should be backed
<armin76> [reed]: do it! :P
<asac> armin76: you can ask for blocking?
<asac> and suggest to backout until thats fixed?
<asac> or was blocking already denied?
<armin76> asac: doubt they care for sparc
<asac> armin76: well. at least asking ... not sure if they care more for sparc/linux vs. solaris ;)
 * armin76 suggests asac does it 
<asac> armin76: why not use mikes code to make a patch?
<asac> argh ....bz is slow :(
<asac> bugzilla ;)
<armin76> asac: i have no clue how to do it :)
<eagles0513875> hey guys thought i would bring this bug to yalls attention
<eagles0513875> -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK----- Version: SKS 1.0.10  mI0ESXSXZAEEAMJk6IDrIaNpH0HnyiInJB0E39qpktQpuFTRa4+mlRR/1Sh9lT/cOkfN6OSk Hyq2jcPm5IsonJNeLSqm2gtGHtITw4T88V5WqjOjZGXZTHZqOqCb138+ftE/62E7JETjXbg6 MyG6EF03FAcFG1U2GkvzykQpYbj6i4SdTAPjPowfABEBAAG0IUxhdW5jaHBhZCbug 365632
<eagles0513875> mt sry bout that
<eagles0513875> bug 365632 is what i would like to bring to your attention
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365632 in firefox "Firefox will not quit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365632
<asac> eagles0513875: have you tried to disable your extensions?`
<eagles0513875> asac: im not having the problem
<eagles0513875> im letting you guys know about the bug of the person who reported it
<asac> yeha. extensions are often the problem
<asac> hmm he says he tried with all disabled
<eagles0513875> asac: i wish i coudl do more but im still a novice when it comes to bug fixing
<eagles0513875> asac: bug 365632 also same issue in 3.9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365632 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox will not quit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365632
<eagles0513875> or what ever the other version is in the repos
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<asac> [reed]: i still see 489647 on linux upstream builds crashing
<[reed]> really?
<marnold> Hello could someone review this debdiff http://paste.ubuntu.com/159639/ its tagged for karmic but i'm thinking of trying for an SRU
<asac> [reed]: please test too: downoad 3.0.10 build and open the testcase
<marnold> should I rename the binary packages
<asac> Nafallo: good question. is there a bug filed against debian package?
<asac> err marnold
<asac> ^^
<marnold> no its a Ubuntu speific change because of iceweasel not being available in ubuntu archive
<asac> marnold: well. debian shouldnt prefix their package with iceweasel
<asac> thats what i ment
<asac> just vimperator would be good enough
<marnold> hmm the practice seems  to be widespread though
<[reed]> asac: I'm not crashing on https://bug489647.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=374249
<marnold> shall i file a bug in Debian then
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=374249
<[reed]> not crashing...
<asac> marnold: yes please. ask him kindly to rename his binary package and keep us updated
<asac> [reed]: seems to be racy. when running under strace it doesnt crash, but if i start it without strace it always crashes
<marnold> asac, are there any other bugreports of this sort in Debian
<asac> [reed]: where can i see submitted crash reports?
<[reed]> crash-reports.mozilla.com
<[reed]> go to about:crashes
<[reed]> in your browser
<[reed]> are you sure you're on 3.0.10?
<asac> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.10) Gecko/2009042315 Firefox/3.0.10
<asac> i moved .mozilla away
<[reed]> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.10) Gecko/2009042315 Firefox/3.0.10
<asac> start ffox
<[reed]> that's what I have
<asac> and just open the attachment
<asac> looks identify
<asac> identical
<[reed]> about:crashes
<[reed]> what's your bpid?
<asac> http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/16920e9e-d7bb-46f2-a7e5-6d2122090427?p=1
<asac> that sucks ;)
<asac> jdstrand: could you please download mozilla build and run the testcase ;)? just in case i have messed something up that i dont see.
<asac> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0.10/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-3.0.10.tar.bz2
<jdstrand> asac: I am in the process of checking the ones in ubuntu-mozilla-security, but can also check that one
<asac> jdstrand: check the upstream one first please ;)
<asac> jdstrand: [reed] didnt see and, while i can reproduce it if i dont atttach strace
<asac> i need a third opinion
<[reed]> asac: is your clock way off?
<[reed]> your crash report says April 17th
<asac> [reed]: no its not. how can remove crashes i have in about:crashes?
<asac> so its clean and i can submit a new one?
<[reed]> you don't have to remove any
<[reed]> but there's a button on that page
<[reed]> if you crash again, you'll get brekpad
<[reed]> breakpad
<asac> [reed]: new id: http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/pending/34ac9c9a-9a6d-4ce6-b4e7-7ace62090427
<[reed]> I've tried on both intrepid and jaunty
<[reed]> new profiles
<[reed]> mozilla.org builds
<asac> still has apr 17
<jdstrand> asac, [reed]: 3.0.10 from mozilla.org did not crash.
<[reed]> I cannot reproduce
<jdstrand> this is on jaunty/i386 using the reproducer in the bug as a local file (which crashes jaunty 3.0.9)
<[reed]> oh, that's your kernel date... juanb thought that was your submit
<asac> jdstrand: i use it as remote file even
<asac> just clicking on it
<jdstrand> I simply did:
<asac> i didnt have a crash once or twice so maybe tried a bunch of times
<jdstrand> tar -jxf ./firefox*bz2
<jdstrand> cd ./firefox
<jdstrand> ./firefox
<[reed]> [05:09:08PM] <ss> That's still a different crash.
<[reed]> [05:09:18PM] <ss> Should crash in nsTextFrame
<[reed]> jdstrand: are you on karmic?
<[reed]> or jaunty?
<jdstrand> up to date jaunty
<asac> jaunty
<[reed]> asac: you're on jaunty, too?
<asac> yes
<[reed]> weird
<asac> i think karmic isnt even open
<asac> i better go back home then ;)
<asac> oh damn ... i am home ;)
<jdstrand> I just did 20 times and no crash
<[reed]> yeah, can't reproduce this
<jdstrand> this is in a kvm VM
<asac> hell whats going on ;)
<asac> maybe its a font issue
<jdstrand> (again, i386)
<jdstrand> chroot problem?
<asac> no its a real install
<asac> its i386
<BUGabundo> chroot 32bits->64 or viceversa will fail with a lausy error message
<jdstrand> could an old .mozilla be causing an issue?
<BUGabundo> I think I reported that a while ago
<asac> jdstrand: i remove .mozilla for this test
<asac> i have fresh profile and all
<asac> crashes 100% if i dont use strace or gdb
<asac> but maybe i am just on crack ;)
<jdstrand> asac: fyi, I did my test with a new user as well
<asac> jdstrand: have you checked on your real install?
<asac> jdstrand: it seems to need speed (e.g. with strace -f -eopen it doesnt happen)
<jdstrand> asac: real as in my personal system? no. but these VMs are as real as they get. stock ubuntu-desktop installs
<jdstrand> btw, ff 3.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 with xr 1.9.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 also works fine under the new user
<jdstrand> I'm going to try with an existing user now
<asac> jdstrand: yes. but what i mean is that its kind of performance sensitive ... when i slow down the process it seems to happen less likely
<asac> but i guess you understood that ;)
<jdstrand> existing user is fine
<[reed]> asac is just cursed.
<jdstrand> the VM is fast, but I can try it on my system
<asac> maybe i should reboot :-P lol
<jdstrand> asac: ok, tried it in my personal system, it no longer crashes
<jdstrand> intel core duo 2.4 GHz... (fast enough?)
<jdstrand> :P
<asac> how annoying
<jdstrand> asac: I just reloaded 40 times with no crash
<asac> jdstrand: ok. guess thats enough then ;)
<jdstrand> for giggles I even removed the control characters, still works fine
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-28
<asac> jdstrand: what do you have in env?
<asac> jdstrand: seems i found something
<asac> jdstrand: is gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/interface/accessibility  true?
<asac> [reed]: ?
 * BUGabundo announces and there we have FF 3.0.0.10... wasn't .9 just out ?
<asac> so:
<asac> asac@tinya:/tmp/rrr/firefox$ gconftool-2 --set --type=bool /desktop/gnome/interface/accessibility false
<asac> asac@tinya:/tmp/rrr/firefox$ ./firefox -safe-mode
<asac> --> no crash
<asac> asac@tinya:/tmp/rrr/firefox$ gconftool-2 --set --type=bool /desktop/gnome/interface/accessibility true
<asac> asac@tinya:/tmp/rrr/firefox$ ./firefox -safe-mode
<asac> -> crash!!!
<asac> [reed]: jdstrand: ^^
<asac> (opening the testcase of course)
<jdstrand> asac: VM:  gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/interface/accessibility
<jdstrand> false
<jdstrand> and false on my desktop
<asac> jdstrand: yeah. set to true ;)
<jdstrand> asac: I can confirm that setting it to 'true' crashes it
<asac> poof
<asac> good
<jdstrand> though, ff wasn't too happy with me changing that setting from underneath it
<jdstrand> (while it was still running)
<asac> jdstrand: well. the idea is to start it after doing that
<jdstrand> heh-- I eventually did :)
<asac> ;)
<jdstrand> and yes, it did 'poof'
<asac> ok i posted my crash report 489647
<jdstrand> asac: interesting note on 489647. it doesn't crash with accessibility = true by doing 'firefox file:///tmp/crasher.htm'. I have to 'Reload' to crash, or navigate to it by going to file:///tmp first, then clicking on it
<asac> hi
<asac> jdstrand: its now private .... so pssst ;)
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<asac> guten morgen BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ola asac
<asac> [reed]: how did it go yesterday?
<asac> [reed]: do you know a mozilla eager person with mac/win built who could check 428113 ... i attached a patch, but i cannot even get the code involved run here on linux
<asac> (for 1.8 - yeah i know!)
<asac_the_bumber> bumb!
<asac_the_bumber> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux sparc64; en-US; rv:1.9.2a1pre) Gecko/20090428 Gentoo Firefox/3.6a1pre
<[reed]> you're such a bum
<asac> netsplitt ;)
<asac> yay
<asac_the_bumber> fff
<asac> fff
<gnomefreak> asac: SM2 failed to build with same errors after i fixed nss. I dont have time this week to work on it so i will get to it next week. wed. and thurs. i expecting to be blind since eye doctor used drops that reacted badly to my eyes on thanksgiving 2007 :(
<asac> gnomefreak: woot
<asac> blind? you mean temporarily
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah last time it was 24 hours give or take
<asac> gnomefreak: man you really shocked me
<gnomefreak> sorry :( just a day or so. i can see just barley make out anything
<rickspencer3> hi
<rickspencer3> asac: ")
<asac> hi rickspencer3 ... welcome to the channel
<BUGabundo> rickspencer3: hey
<asac> armin76: so did you get review on your sparc fix?
<armin76> asac: which one of the two sparc fixes?
<asac> armin76: both i guess ;)
<armin76> well, in fact there's two bugs and just one fix for only one of them
<armin76> mozilla bug 486584 <- compile failure, no fix available
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 486584 in JavaScript Engine "tracemonkey uses Solaris-only code on SPARC" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486584
<armin76> mozilla bug 448658 <- fix available, v1 didn't work on msvc, v2 needs to get approved
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 448658 in Phishing Protection "nsUrlClassifierDBService has bad alignment, causes SIGBUS" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=448658
<asac> armin76: ok. you said you didnt try mike's code snippet
<asac> ... or is that completely unrelatedÜ
<asac> ?
<armin76> asac: that snippet is from mono
<armin76> asac: the code is completely different, but i'm no expert
<armin76> asac: http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/file/ea128fc02710/js/src/nanojit/Assembler.cpp <- line 973
<asac> armin76: looks like the code would work as a replacement for sync_instruction_memory
<BUGabundo> guud evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-29
<[reed]> armin76: ping
<yoasif> hey quick question -- have you guys packaged seamonkey 2.0a3
<armin76> [reed]: pong, i know, the superh bug
<armin76> [reed]: answered
<asac> superh?
<armin76> yup
<armin76> asac: don't like? :D
<asac> armin76: what is superh?
<asac> i see its a microcontroller ... what arch is that on linux?
<armin76> asac: sh
<armin76> Linux superh 2.6.30-rc2-00079-gb8c193f #1 Thu Apr 16 13:35:14 GMT 2009 sh4a SH7785 SH7785LCR GNU/Linux
<armin76> :D
<asac> hmm
<armin76> asac: you guys don't do pgo?
<asac> armin76: in karmic we will
<armin76> asac: it isn't out already?
<asac> armin76: karmic? i think archive is now open yes.
<asac> didnt do any upload yet thouzgh
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/
<asac> all auto importing is running
<gnomefreak> i guess im making a chroot :)
<asac> gnomefreak: hi
<asac> gnomefreak: so whats up with sm2
<asac> you said it still fails?
<asac> do you have the branch somewhere?
<gnomefreak> anyone else having problems with shut down? my box wont shut down it stays at halt
<gnomefreak> hi asac
<asac> gnomefreak: no shutdown works for me ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: its failing on same error as the nss error
<asac> yes. have branch somewhere?
<gnomefreak> than it has to be a local issue :(
<gnomefreak> asac: not with the latest nss fix
<asac> gnomefreak: show diff you made then
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/645100 ill be back in a few minutes
<gnomefreak> ok badck
 * gnomefreak has to build jaunty chroot before i try to build it again
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. so this change looks quite ok in general
<gnomefreak> well than it shouldnt have failed :(
<asac> i need the complete build log i guess
<gnomefreak> im building chroot now i might have time to run it before i leave
<asac> remember to capture that when building next time
<asac> gnomefreak: how about just uploading it to ppa ... you probably have the same tarball already in your ppa? so it would just be diff.gz et al
<gnomefreak> asac: i have not found a working way to pipe the builds yeet
<gnomefreak> ah good point. if the build failed doesnt that mean tarball is gone?
<asac> gnomefreak: no if you dont delete the package from ppa the tarball will stay
<asac> gnomefreak: just be sure that you build with -S -sd
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> and that you use the same upstream tarball version already uploaded in ppa
<asac> and bump version by appending .1 or .2 or something
<asac> gnomefreak: commit the change you pasted in any case
<gnomefreak> asac: i did
<gnomefreak> ok its started
<gnomefreak> now smoke while i wait
<gnomefreak> asac: ok a bit longer, i forgot to get build deps for it :(
<asac> heh
<asac> dtchen: so when i can start pulseaudio at some point during a desktop session, does that mean that pulseaudio crashed?
<gnomefreak> this diff is taking forever
<gnomefreak> to build
<asac> hmm. isnt seamonkey a tarball in tarball orig?
<asac> thats usually quite fast
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> no if you mean tarball folder isin top level
<gnomefreak> like tb2 used to be
<asac> really
<asac> we should change that then
<gnomefreak> we got out of that practice
<asac> we now have the sources in the orig as a tar.bz2
<asac> is that or is that not the case for sm?
<asac> 2
<gnomefreak> tarball is separate
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> yeah it has to be separate othere wise i would see the tarball in toplevel and all i see is debian but i dont remember SM2 ever having it embedded
<gnomefreak> ok pushing
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to look in the tarball
<asac> in the orig
<asac> there should be _no_ debian at all
<asac> you probably look at the branch ... but thats without orig sources
<gnomefreak> asac: there is a debian after build
<gnomefreak> debian and mozilla dir
<gnomefreak> thats in seamonkey-2.0
<gnomefreak> -2.0~b1~hg20090423r2462+nobinonly/mozilla
<gnomefreak> but i still dont see a tarball or dir named tarball (i dont remember what the dir was called maybe source
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. ok
<asac> gnomefreak: then its not tarball-in-tarball
<gnomefreak> is there a reason why there is a security announcement after we finish the next point release
<gnomefreak> asac: assuming you built 3.0.10
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure i understand that question
<gnomefreak> or you havent
<asac> .10 is a security update
<gnomefreak> asac: 3.0.10 was released its not in repos but even when they are i still get security announcements from jamie
<asac> gnomefreak: should be in archive
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> ah it hasnt landed in Karmic from what that link says
<gnomefreak> ah thats my fault i think
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/645103 asac something is wrong here
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/645104 is my list
<asac> gnomefreak: you dont have jaunty-security and jaunty-updates in your sources.list
<asac> gnomefreak: to to Software Sources dialog and enable security and updates
<gnomefreak> did you look at bottom?
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-updates restricted main multiverse universe
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-security restricted main multiverse universe
<gnomefreak> i have a better list le tme see if that helps
<asac> gnomefreak: no clue then ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: still should have landed for karmic anyway
<gnomefreak> ah new list for jaunty now has it
<asac> gnomefreak: xulrunner copied to karmic. firefox uploaded to karmic
<asac> so with some luck those builds will arrive in a day or so
<asac> (builders are swamped with imports)
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> asac: you never released 3.0.9?
<gnomefreak> seems 386 in PPA is busy as well
<asac> yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: i didnt release to karmic because i cut a release branch for jaunty one week ago
<asac> or two
<asac> and since karmic wasnt open the build never got ther
<asac> well. karmic automatically has 3.0.9 from jaunty
<asac> but new upload overrides it
<asac> e.g. we added changes to 3.0.9
<gnomefreak> asac: it has 0.8
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/645109
<asac> gnomefreak:
<asac> RELEASE 1.9.1~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/karmic
<asac> asac@hector:~/ubuntu_bzr/xulrunner-1.9.1.jaunty$ 1.9.1~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1
<asac> oops
<asac> gnomefreak:
<asac> +	--with-system-nss \
<asac> +	--with-system-nspr \
<asac> you have to remove those lines
<asac> otherwise the generic check we do below doesnt work
<gnomefreak> asac: from SM2?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes from the DEB_CONFIGURE_USER_FLAGS=  in rules
<gnomefreak> i thought we wanted to build with nss nspr
<asac> gnomefreak: we do that if possible ... thats what the other change was about
<asac> but you force it, which is wrong
<asac> just drop those two lines and show me diff
<gnomefreak> ok doing
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/645111
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. that works. reupload with that change
<gnomefreak> ok trying
<gnomefreak> ok i have to get ready to go to eye appointment. I will push this before i leave than when i can i will build latest hg
<c0p3rn1c> why do you have the package flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree?
<gnomefreak> asac: answer that please :)
<gnomefreak> ok now im going to go get ready will push when its done
<asac> c0p3rn1c: new name = -installer
<gnomefreak> asac: remove -nonfree than since it doessnt install flash
<gnomefreak> please even
<gnomefreak> SM2 is puhedf
<gnomefreak> since we cant remove from <= jaunty than make it install -installer too
<asac> gnomefreak: we have to keep nonfree transitional package until next LTS so that LTS-LTS upgrade is done properly
<gnomefreak> well than what do we do about bugs on -nonfree failing to install flash
<gnomefreak> transitional package should install -installer and flash but doesnt
<c0p3rn1c> asac: could you make sure that
<asac> gnomefreak: do you have a bug id?
<gnomefreak> at least that is why intrepid>ja8unty is broken
<gnomefreak> asac: shit load of them bu6t not on hand
<c0p3rn1c> when you upgade from intrepid flash is also installed, I made a bug report for this
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: yuours is a dupe orf a master but i dont have it handy
<c0p3rn1c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/144042
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 144042 in ubufox "firefox plugin-install says "plugin installed" for non-completed installation" [Medium,Fix released]
 * gnomefreak looked at his bug and told him to join us (if its him) ;)
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: it is installed just -insstaller needs to be and isnt
<c0p3rn1c> I know, it's not for me but for the other n ubuntu users who are upgrading from intrepid to jaunty
<asac> c0p3rn1c: the bug number is really low. doesnt look like its an intrepid-jaunty upgrade bug
<c0p3rn1c> asac: should I post a new bug for it, because it has the same result as this bug?
<gnomefreak> i might have the master im looking now
<asac> c0p3rn1c: yes. that bug is a different one for sure
<c0p3rn1c> asac: ah ok sorry for the confusion then
<asac> c0p3rn1c: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/144042/comments/30
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 144042 in ubufox "firefox plugin-install says "plugin installed" for non-completed installation" [Medium,Fix released]
<gnomefreak> asac: as for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/351355 maybe get ubufox to pop up the license dialog
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351355 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] flashplugin-nonfree installation does not work on jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> asac: c0p3rn1c IIRC this is the master of your bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/326609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326609 in ubufox "[MASTER] No flash in firefox after upgrade from intrepid to jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> ok i have to go, maybe when installing or upgrading ubufox should install -installer with -nonfree
<gnomefreak> ok im gone
<c0p3rn1c> asac: ok will do
<c0p3rn1c> asac: what logs exactly?
<asac> /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<asac> i think thats the dir where it is
<asac> term.log
<asac> i think
<asac> c0p3rn1c: ^
<c0p3rn1c> ok :)
<c0p3rn1c> asac: that dir is empty
<c0p3rn1c> oh wait
<c0p3rn1c> other pc
<c0p3rn1c> sorry lol
<asac> (reconnect)
<asac> 15:21 < asac> c0p3rn1c: so in that term.log you can search for flashplugin-installer ... there should be a wget call that most  likely failed for you
<asac> 15:21 < asac> c0p3rn1c: so in that term.log you can search for flashplugin-installer ... there should be a wget call that most  likely failed for you
<c0p3rn1c> asac: yes I'm posting it right now at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/326609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326609 in ubufox "[MASTER] No flash in firefox after upgrade from intrepid to jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<c0p3rn1c> asac: ok done, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/326609/comments/26
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326609 in ubufox "[MASTER] No flash in firefox after upgrade from intrepid to jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> c0p3rn1c: ok i posted something there too now
<asac> Jamie alread spotted the output that i suspect to be responsible
<asac> if so its fixed in latest update-manager as i wrote here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/326609/comments/27
<c0p3rn1c> ok great, then it's fixed!
<c0p3rn1c> I try to upgrade my laptop lateron, so I will check if it's truly fixed.
<c0p3rn1c> will try*
<asac> c0p3rn1c: yes. ensure that you are up-to-date in intrepid before upgrading
<asac> c0p3rn1c: oh wait a sec
 * c0p3rn1c is waiting :)
<asac> c0p3rn1c: ok. verified that the latest intrepid-updates update-manager has that fix
<asac> err jaunty-updates i mean ... but that is considered when upgrading i was told
<asac> c0p3rn1c: would be cool to get a verify from you that this works
<c0p3rn1c> asac: I will try it tonight, it will take me some hours to back-up my stuff
<c0p3rn1c> asac: yeah but the thing is I currently do have ubuntu intrepid, but some special version(ubuntu ultimate edition) I do use the official ubuntu repositories though
<asac> c0p3rn1c: what is ultimate edition?
<c0p3rn1c> some "distro" I decided to try out :)
<asac> c0p3rn1c: anyway. so in jaunty you can just run apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<asac> c0p3rn1c: i guessed that. what is their focus?
<c0p3rn1c> asac: true
<asac> (besides the nebulous name ;))
<c0p3rn1c> asac: to me it seems to be nothing more than a ubuntu application pack
<asac> c0p3rn1c: third party apps?
<asac> or just a special set of default apps?
<c0p3rn1c> yes and maybe some third party apps
<asac> well. if they didnt repack flashplugin or update-manager this shouldnt matter i hope
<asac> with some luck the upgrade will bring you back to mainline ;)
<c0p3rn1c> not sure I only switched to using ubuntu a half year ago
<c0p3rn1c> asac: yeah I think it won't be a problem too
<c0p3rn1c> I know it's off-topic but there is one thing I hate about ubuntu ultimate edition, I don't have multiple consoles( CTRL-ALT-F[1-8] )
<c0p3rn1c> oh wait I just found out I do , prbly because my keyboard settings where wrong
<c0p3rn1c> n/m then lol
<c0p3rn1c> brb
<asac> cool. gnomefreaks seamonkey build worked ;) ... finally
<asac> hjmf: btw, the release dust is settling ... so if you need something from me ... shoot.
 * armin76 shoots asac 
 * asac hugs armin76 :-P
<hjmf> <asac> hjmf: btw, the release dust is settling ... so if you need something from me ... shoot.
<hjmf> asac: OK, not at this moment but for sure I will do it :-)
<asac> great
<armin76> asac: you going to UDS?
<asac> armin76: obviously ;)
<asac> i think i cannot escape that :)
<armin76> asac: its where i live, i may shoot you in person :D
<asac> armin76: you live in barcelona?
<asac> i think i envy you ;)
<armin76> yup
<asac> definitly drop by ... there is always much much fun
<asac> and UDS is supposed to be in the city centre even
<armin76> i'll go if canonical gives me an arm board :P
<armin76> hrm, its pretty close where i work
<asac> armin76: actually i think there might be potential ... not sure, but i heard that also community folks are supposed to get such devices if they are actively porting stuff :)
<armin76> asac: so what do you there apart from saying all the time that ubuntu rocks? :P
<asac> armin76: beer ;)
<armin76> hrm...not interested
<asac> just visit and see yourself
<asac> hard to describe
<asac> its basically a bunch of sessions where we discuss goals and details on what shoujld be done in karmic
<armin76> which days are you going?
<asac> all 5
<asac> i will keep you posted on schedule so you can pick a day where there are interesting sessions
<armin76> okay :)
<armin76> asac: also if you need any help wrt city, just poke me
<asac> armin76: above, you already denied to help me with going out for beer et al :(
<asac> j.k.
<armin76> haha
<asac> i think i will arrive on sat ... monday UDS starts
<asac> armin76: fta will be ther too
<asac> ok enough for today. cu later or tomorrow
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks it built :) i still cant really see so i have the size of page is huge
<gnomefreak> since i cant see today is perfect to grab latest build and build it. if it fails i dont need to read it today :)
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<dtchen> asac: how are you gauging "start"? `pgrep pulseaudio'?
<BUGabundo> how is fta doing? haven't seen him in a while
<BUGabundo> hi dtchen
<dtchen> asac: start-pulseaudio-x11 returns 0 even if pulseaudio is already running
<dtchen> hi BUGabundo
<yamo> Hi
<BUGabundo> yamo: hi
<yamo> I'm using the Seamonkey 2.0b1pre from gnomefreak it's working great just has some bugs
<mbana> am i the only one who notices the speed difference between FF on linux and windows, the latter being faster
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-30
<clearscreen> firefox 3.0.10-nobinonly on the karmic repositories returns with "bus error", gdb reports that /usr/bin/firefox is not in valid executable format. Is this a known bug? What additional information can I provide?
<BUGabundo> clearscreen: we are all a sleep in here at this time :)
<clearscreen> What?! :P it's just 2:50:00 AM!
<BUGabundo> Thu Apr 30 01:53:46 WEST 2009
<BUGabundo> clearscreen: ping asac on it... fta is MIA
<BUGabundo> asac: http://www.macno.org/denticator.php?user=asac&weekchart=bar&daychart=bar
<clearscreen> disregard my previous stupidity, bash file in gdb? heh yeah.
<asac> clearscreen: ?
<asac> restart your system
<asac> dtchen: just run pulseaudio on the console
<clearscreen> asac: I did restart it, I'll try again.. hold on
<clearscreen> alright, brb
<clearscreen> asac: same error, hold on.. trying to pastebin gdb output through links
<clearscreen> asac: http://pastebin.com/m145d7c61 this _should_ work
<asac> bus error is strange
<asac> usually hardware issues on x86 architecture i would think
<asac> clearscreen: thats normal. run firefox -g
<asac> to start ffox in debugger
<clearscreen> I did, it's in the pastebin
<asac> clearscreen: thats on jaunty?
<clearscreen> asac: karmic repo, I'm not sure if 3.0.10 is even in jaunty repo yet :P
<asac> clearscreen: well
<asac> clearscreen: thats the problem then
<asac> clearscreen: jaunty is definitly available
<asac> (even before karmic was)
<asac> clearscreen: so you upgraded to karmic completely? or just ffox?
<clearscreen> I dont mind stuff breaking, that's why I switched to karmic repositories (feature freeze on jaunty), the thing is that precompiled firefox binaries from the official website work, and they appear to be broken here
<clearscreen> just trying to help it get fixed :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> sounds like a toolchain issue
<asac> clearscreen: can you try to respin xulrunner-1.9 locally?
<clearscreen> asac: completely, although I think it broke after the recent libc6 upgrade
<clearscreen> wasnt a problem with newer binutils
<asac> clearscreen: yeah there are often toolchain issues right after archive opens. try to respin firefox-3.0 then ;)
<asac> do you know how to do it?
<clearscreen> asac: I'll probably sound like a total noob, but I have no idea what the word respin is supposed to mean :D
<asac> clearscreen: sudo apt-get install build-essential; sudo apt-get build-dep firefox-3.0; apt-get source firefox-3.0; cd firefox-3.0*/;
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<asac> you might need to install fakeroot package
<clearscreen> already have both those package
<clearscreen> lets see
<clearscreen> packages*
<asac> sudo apt-get build-dep firefox-3.0
<asac> -> thats not a package
<asac> but a complete set of packages ;)
<clearscreen> yeah I was refering to the build-essential metapackage and fakeroot :p
<asac> kk
<clearscreen> the thing I dont understand is it working with precompiled binaries from the official website, but I guess I'm not too familiar with the arch to make any guesses about that :)
<asac> Jazzva: would you be interested in helping keeping the daily builds not fail ;)? https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/
<asac> usually its just adjusting patches
<asac> so they apply cleanly again - or dropping patches that were applied upstream :)
<clearscreen> Was that aimed at me or Jazzva?
<asac> at Jazzva ;)
<asac> clearscreen: not saying you are not invited to do so ;)
<clearscreen> I'd be willing to, but probably far from knowledgable enough to actually do it
<asac> heh
<asac> clearscreen: for now "respin" firefox-3.0. thats a good start :)
<clearscreen> cd: 11900: can't cd to /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-
<clearscreen> configure: error: /sdk/include/xpcom-config.h doesn't exist
<asac> clearscreen: you didnt install the build-dep
<clearscreen> I did :)
<asac> firefox-3.0
<asac> clearscreen: dpkg -L xulrunner-1.9-dev
<clearscreen> daniel@ubuntu:~/firefox-3.0-3.0.10+nobinonly$ sudo apt-get build-dep firefox-3.0
<clearscreen> Reading package lists... Done
<clearscreen> Building dependency tree
<clearscreen> Reading state information... Done
<clearscreen> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<clearscreen> excuse my lack of usage of pastebin, it's a pain in the ass with a console browser
<asac> clearscreen: apt-get install pastebinit
<asac> echo hall | pastebinit
<asac> ;)
<asac> anyway
<clearscreen> cool :)
<asac> clearscreen: run dpkg -L xulrunner-1.9-dev above
<asac> does that do anything?
<clearscreen> asac: plenty of output
<clearscreen> http://pastebin.com/f4851a4ca
<asac> clearscreen: so how does firefox-3.0 fail to build?
<asac> i need more context
<asac> that issue looks to strange
<clearscreen> let me give you a full log
<asac> its really hard to get firefox-3.0 fail to build nowadays ;)
<asac> its just tiny and usually wouldnt fail even if you tried ;)
<clearscreen> http://pastebin.com/feaab4d7
<asac> thats not complete :)
<asac> maybe pastebin.com has a upper bound
<asac> you can try paste.ubuntu.com
<clearscreen> I'll try
<asac> clearscreen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/161278/
<asac> thats i have in $HOME/.pastebinit.xml
<clearscreen> asac: mmmmpf, should I clean up somehow between building? seems to fail a lot more quickly now (doesnt even get to configure)
<clearscreen> nevermind
<asac> remove it ... apt-get source  it again
<clearscreen> was in wrong directory
<clearscreen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/161284/
<asac> heh
<asac> its still not complete
<asac> there is no error
<clearscreen> I'm just piping to pastebinit :P
<asac> thats a bad idea i guee
<clearscreen> I'll try to c/p it through links
<asac> just copy the last 100 lines to a file and cat thatfile | pastebinit
<clearscreen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/161286
<clearscreen> there.
<asac> ls -ld /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel*
<asac> and also
<asac> ls -ld /usr/lib/xulrunner-*
<asac> or only the last ;)
<clearscreen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/161288/
<asac> urgh
<asac> xulrunner-1.9 --gre-version
<clearscreen> bus error :)
<asac> heh
<asac> ok
<asac> so you need to rebuild xulrunner-1.9
<asac> same way
<asac> ;)
<clearscreen> alright, lets see
<asac> apt-get build-dep xulrunner-1.9
<asac> before running the build
<clearscreen> yeah
<asac> also to safe time use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b
<clearscreen> k, that failed pretty quickly :D sec
<clearscreen> disregard that
<asac> ;)
<clearscreen> silly me, grabbing source through sudo
<asac> ouch
<clearscreen> should've figured it was gonna take a while, with a 40MB compressed package with source :)
<asac> clearscreen: yeah. usually 20-50 minutes build
<clearscreen> asac: after a ~35min build: dpkg-buildpackage: failure: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2.... too much output before that, but I'll try to give ~50 lines or so before fail
<clearscreen> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/161317/
<asac> he ok
<asac> thats a build failure because of new gcc
<asac> let me check
<asac> clearscreen: so download http://paste.ubuntu.com/161320/
<asac> and in top level dir of xul
<asac> patch -p1 < /tmp/fileyoudownloaded
<clearscreen> alright, hold on
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/161320/plain/
<asac> download that ;)
<clearscreen> done. rebuild time?
<clearscreen> asac: highlighting :)
<asac> clearscreen: did you apply to the same tree where the build failed?
<clearscreen> applied to top level dir of xul, like you said :D
<asac> clearscreen: right. but did you keep the build that failed?
<asac> you can just continue to build it if thats the case
<asac> otherwise building time
<clearscreen> asac: I re-ran the dpkg-build command, and that seemed to have cleaned all the object files.. so yeah, rebuild time
<clearscreen> learning the harsh way :(
<asac> heh
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats ok
<asac> its just that mozilla builds usually take long and always clean building to try something wastes a lot of time ;)
 * asac sent out a call for help aout daily archive on identi.ca ;)
<clearscreen> alright, it's building now.. guess I have some time to do some groceries
<asac>  Bug 478843
<asac> 	
<asac> mozilla Bug 478843
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/478843/+text)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 478843 in Startup and Profile System "/toolkit/xre/nsAppRunner.cpp:1424:6: error: #elif with no expression" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=478843
<Jazzva> asac: I can try. Is it too much time-consuming?
<asac> Jazzva: no ;)
<asac> Jazzva: there are two ways to approach this. one is really unconsuming:
<asac> 1. when daily build fails, check if its a patch that doesnt apply .... then just make that patch apply and commit .... wait if next daily build works
<asac> 2. same as 1. but try to build before committing (takes a bit more time obviously :))
<asac> might take two or more days to fix it with 1. but it doesnt take too much time ;)
<asac> if patches fail regularly we should really consider to upstream them or drop them (not that we shouldnt look hard at all patches anyway)
<Jazzva> asac: I guess I can try, then :) (have to finish two school projects by 10th May, that's the reason I asked if it's time-consuming)
<asac> heh
<asac> ok.
<asac> no hurry
<asac> for now i can cope with it
<asac> but those are regular failures, so having more than me and fta look at those would be helpful
<asac> its not time consuming, but frequent. balancing the load helps to make it easy
<Jazzva> asac: Ok. Could you just give me instructions how to do it (where are the branches and similar)?
<asac> so the ppa is https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> i fixed all branches yesterday ... except for thunderbird and prism
<asac> but thunderbird is a good example to show:
<asac> it fails to apply a pango patch (which was fixed upstream, so can be dropped)
<asac> so the procedure is: branch the proper .head branch (e.g. mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-3.0.head i guess)
<asac> bump current changelog version (if its UNRELEASED) to the most recently failed on in ppa
<asac> so just copy the upstream version strings there
<asac> and commit that with a "New snapshot ..." commit (look at bzr log for examples)
<asac> you can download the orgi.tar.gz from ppa to the tarballs/ dir used for bzr builddeb
<asac> then you just fix the patch
<asac> and commit that to head
<asac> next daily will pick that up
<asac> so in this case its branching tbird ... bumping changelog, dropping patch ... done
<asac> to be sure that there are no other patches failing start a build and see if it gets over the patch stage
<asac> but usually its one or two patches
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, understood...
<clearscreen> asac: it seems to have succeeded :)
<clearscreen> dpkg-deb: building package `xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support' in `../xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support_1.9.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_i386.deb'.
<clearscreen> etcetera
<clearscreen> Should I install them myself with dpkg? Do i need to remove old packages first? In other words: what do I do next :)
<asac> clearscreen: yes
<asac> clearscreen: just install all .deb fiels produced
<asac> then try to run xulrunner-1.9 --gre-version
<clearscreen> would 'dpkg -i *.deb' be good enough?
<asac> y
<clearscreen> sudo*
<asac> y
<clearscreen> daniel@ubuntu:~$ xulrunner-1.9 --gre-version
<clearscreen> 1.9.0.10
<asac> good
<clearscreen> and firefox is working again, cool
<asac> so firefox might even just work
<clearscreen> yup
<asac> odd
<asac> thats i386?
<asac> amd64 is confirmed to work with our archive binaries
<asac> anyway. let me just upload the build failure fix then
<clearscreen> yup i386
<clearscreen> asac: alright
 * sebner waves at asac :)
 * asac waves at sebner 
<asac> ;)
<sebner> asac: how is life going in fox's world?
<clearscreen> asac: will you need my deb files or can I trash it all :)
<asac> you can trash all
<asac> sebner: always too much to do ;)
<sebner> heh
<asac> firefox 3.5 b4 is out ;)
<asac> clearscreen: uploaded to karmic. thanks
<clearscreen> asac: you're welcome
<asac> will take a bit: buildqueue: 2343 builds waiting in queue
<asac> i386
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/
<clearscreen> asac: what should I do when trying to install deb packages that depend on xulrunner-1.9?
<clearscreen>  moonlight-plugin-mozilla depends on xulrunner-1.9 | xulrunner-1.9.1; however:
<clearscreen>   Package xulrunner-1.9 is not configured yet.
<clearscreen> install deb packages = install packages through apt**
<clearscreen> I suppose I should just apt-get upgrade since you've added updated version of xulrunner to the repo
<asac> clearscreen: you isntalled all with dpkg -i *.deb
<asac> so xulrunner-1.9 should be installed
<clearscreen> asac: well im trying to install moonling-plugin-mozilla but getting dependency errors
<clearscreen>   Package xulrunner-1.9 is not configured yet.
<clearscreen>   Package xulrunner-1.9.1 is not installed.
<asac> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<asac> or sudo apt-get install -f
<asac> but dont just hit y
<clearscreen> same errors
<asac> install -f
<clearscreen> same
<asac> without package
<asac> ^^
<asac> remove moonlight again
<asac> you have to finish the xulrunner install
<asac> which isnt configured yet
<clearscreen> same thing after moonlight removal :P
<asac> well. as i said
<asac> your dpkg -i *.deb failed
<asac> not sure why, you should have seen a failure
<asac> now you have to remove packages that cause conflict
<asac> also you cannot get the same issue after moonlight removal
<asac> because the error refers to moonlight
<clearscreen> well after removal, it's a similar error with a different package
<clearscreen>  xulrunner-1.9-dev depends on xulrunner-1.9 (>= 1.9.0.10+nobinonly); however:
<clearscreen>   Package xulrunner-1.9 is not configured yet.
<asac> yes
<asac> but its installed. you you need to finish configure
<asac> or remove whatever package makes this not configure
<asac> you definitly had an error when installing the .debs initially
<asac> having that would help
<clearscreen> I cant recall seeing an error and i closed that window a long time ago :P
<asac> yeah. but it errored
<asac> otherwise you wouldnt have this problem now
<clearscreen> but.. since you've added an updated xulrunner to repo, should I just be able to remove & upgrade/install?
<asac> COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l xulrunner*
<asac> clearscreen: will take days to build
<asac> as i wrote above
<clearscreen> ah, soz
<asac> there are 2500 builds waiting
<asac> you have to resolve this manually
<asac> you also shouldnt have removed .debs
<clearscreen> aha ok
<asac> thats always a bad idea ;)
<clearscreen> You told me to! :D
<asac> is not worth the space saving
<asac> no
<asac> i never told you to
<asac> you asked if you can remove them after installing
<clearscreen> Well, yeah I guess
<asac> so you wanted to have them remove ... whihc i just answered with yes
<asac> but i didnt know your install failed ;)
<asac> so post the output above
<clearscreen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/161389/
<clearscreen> but yeah, learning the hard way :)
<asac> clearscreen: so dpkg --configure -a gives the error above?
<clearscreen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/161393/
<clearscreen> erm
<clearscreen> hold on
<asac> that looks not that bad
<clearscreen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/161394/
<clearscreen> asac: I wish it was only doing that :)
<asac> /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/xulrunner
<asac> whats in there?
<clearscreen> nothing
<asac> does that file existß
<asac> ?
<clearscreen> yes
<clearscreen> empty, though
<asac> try remove it and run again
<clearscreen> that worked.
<asac> so yeah
<asac> now run apt-get update upgrade
<asac> and if that works install moonlight
<clearscreen> yup, thanks :)
<asac> what is in that file now?
<clearscreen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/161397/
<asac> guess that file got corrupted on last upgrade when there was a bus error still
<asac> yeah thats ok
<clearscreen> ok cool
<asac> so xulrunner 1.9 will take a bit longer
<asac> failed because of xcb-util transition as it seems
<Jazzva> asac: mind if I try to fix thunderbird build fail now?
<asac> Jazzva: sure
<asac> go ahead
<asac> [reed]: where send our new translation coordinator to to talk to mozilla folks
<asac> [reed]: is that #i18n?
<[reed]> #l10n
<[reed]> on moznet
<[reed]> Specifically, Pike, stas, gandalf, and sethb
<asac> [reed]: great
<Jazzva> asac: I've downloaded the .orig.tar.gz, and after I run bzr builddeb it seems not to extract it to build area, and because of that quilt complains it can't find a file that needs to be patched. any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<asac> Jazzva: well ... usually you link the patches dir to the top level mozilla/ dir
<asac> and then do quilt push
<asac> in this case its just dropping the patch as upstream fixed it
<asac> quilt push -f
<asac> (to get reject files to fix and afterwards run quilt refresh)
<Jazzva> asac: and if I want to do a test build?
<asac> but yeah in this case you see that the push fails and then quilt delete that patch and quilt push -a
<asac> Jazzva: just do a build after dropping the patch then
<asac> or isnt that the question
<asac> you need to run bzr bd --merge --dont-purge
<Jazzva> asac: the problem is that I don't have anything in the mozilla/ dir, which should contain the source. How do I get bzr builddeb to extract .orig.tar.gz and then try to apply patches?
<asac> (--merge is important)
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, I'll try
<asac> Jazzva: i usually run bzr bd --merge --dont-purge
<asac> and abort after patches are applied
<asac> then go to the build tree and work there
<asac> when finished copy the patches and whatelse i modified to the bzr tree
<asac> and commit that
<Jazzva> asac: yeah, I missed the --merge part. Ok, seems it's working now. I dropped the patch, so I'll just let builddeb finish
<asac> Jazzva: better commit before ;) ... in case it doesnt work you can still connect
<asac> the daily run is in about 1.5 hours ;)
<asac> e.g. 1900
<Jazzva> ah... ok
<asac> might be that its UTC
<asac> we should at least try to commit before the next run ;)
<Jazzva> asac: pushed to lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-3.0.head
<asac> great
<asac> Jazzva: did you bump the changelog version to the current date?
<asac> (obviously ... otherwise it would fail to bzr bd)
<asac> Jazzva: hmm. i think you should have kept fta as maintainer
<asac> Jazzva: err as changelog owner
<asac> at least his bots signs with his key
<asac> not sure if it will fail now ;)
<asac> Fabien Tassin <fta@ubuntu.com>
<asac> consider to keep him in there ,)
<asac> we could also try what happens now ;)
<asac> maybe he runs dch -r before uploading anyway
<Jazzva> ah... ok, sorry
<asac> no worry. we can also see if it works ;)
<asac> whatever you prefer
<Jazzva> I can push another commit with fta as maintainer, if you want to be safe :)
<Jazzva> asac: I'll take a look at prism later
<asac> great
<asac> Jazzva: prism is a bit unobvious to me
<asac> maybe its a simple fix
<Jazzva> asac: I'll see if I can find out what's wrong :)
<asac> could be that the orig tarball doesnt contain all files
<asac> creating prism/components/Makefile
<asac> make[4]: *** No rule to make target `common/Makefile.in', needed by `common/Makefile'.  Stop.
<asac> maybe just trunk is broken
<asac> Jazzva: so maybe top level Makefile.in needs common removed from DIRS
<asac> there is nothing in that dir anymore
<Jazzva> asac: ok, I'll check. I still haven't downloaded yet, will do it after lunch
<BUGabundo> bom dia
<asac> hi BUGabundo
 * asac out for some more errands
<armin76> [reed]: mozilla bug 330626 checkin checkin
<armin76> !
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 330626 in Build "coreconf/Linux.mk does not detect mips64" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330626
 * armin76 sees younger asac in that bug
<armin76> when he cared about weird arches! :D
<Jazzva> asac: looks like removing "common" from DIRS in prism's Makefile did work...
<asac> Jazzva: yeah cool. so do a patch for that. commit it (if thats quick it might catch todays run)
<asac> Jazzva: and send it upstream
<asac> let me check if he is online now ;)
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> so he isnt. seems we need to file a bug then ;)
<asac> but for now add that as a patch to the branch (just against Makefile.in)
<asac> cool. assuming that the daily runs in 60 minutes
<asac> we might have all green today again \o/
<asac> well. except hardy prism ... which doesnt build because we dont have a build system in there
<Jazzva> asac: just to check, ~mozillateam/prism/prism is main dev branch for prism?
<Jazzva> asac: pushed
<Jazzva> let's see if it will work :)
<asac> i think thats the right branch. yes
<asac> yes. at least its the one i know of
<asac> Jazzva: can you file that as a bug: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Mozilla+Labs&component=Prism
<asac> tell them ubuntu dailies failed
<asac> and that this seems to be the problem
<asac> but maybe wait till the build worked ,)
<Jazzva> ok, I will :)
<asac> Jazzva: good. so the builds are queued. lets see if all go green!
<asac> ;)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Jazzva> asac: noticed.. also noticed "build expected in >10 hours" :)
<asac> heh
<asac> well at least xul 1.9.2 in jaunty/lpia is currently building ;)
<asac> will give us a first stab on whether it broke again ;)
<asac> seems like everbody being frustrated by huge builder backlog in real archive going for ppas ;)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/
<asac> i386      2201 builds waiting in queue
<asac> but hey
<asac> i uploaded xul 1.9 30 minutes ago and its already building ;)
<Jazzva> whoa... that's a lot :)
<asac> even on i386
<asac> maybe all the others waiting are universe?
<Jazzva> hmm... though only ~220 foor PPA
<Jazzva> s/foor/for
<asac> not sure, but i think universe gtes a lower build score to start
<asac> well. 200 is quite a lot still
<asac> especially when kernels are build ;)
<asac> which happens quite often
<asac> or xulrunner ;)
<Jazzva> heh :)
<asac> guess the long weekend will help a bit ;)
<asac> too bad. i didnt really care the last week, but now that i see the builds sitting there i feel desparate to get the latest tbird 3 daily ;) ... mine is 8 days old
<Jazzva> asac: heh... I tried TB3, but I gave up on it :).
<[reed]> armin76: that's under NSS, no?
<[reed]> NSS is highly restricted
<[reed]> only like 6 people who can check-in stuff
<armin76> [reed]: oh, didn't know
<asac> Jazzva: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/357965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357965 in nspluginwrapper "package nspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 139 zurück" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<asac> nspluginwrapper postinst crashes when there is the gcu plugin installed
<asac> maybe its an easy fix ... maybe we need to conflict on it
<asac> maybe its a bug in gcu plugin ... what business does that have with nspluginwrapper in any case?
<Jazzva> asac: I don't know what gcu plugin is?
<Jazzva> asac: I'll try to reproduce now
<asac> bug 357965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357965 in nspluginwrapper "package nspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 139 zurück" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357965
<asac> retitled ;)
<asac> hmm
<asac> retitled ;)
<asac> bug 357965
<Jazzva> asac: btw, there is npw 1.3.0, I will prepare it for karmic in the next few days
<asac> Jazzva: hmm. isnt that an unstable branch?
<asac> as far as i understood gwenole its an alpha release
<Jazzva> asac: just as 1.2.2 was before during jaunty :)
<asac> you sure=
<asac> ?
<Jazzva> asac: 1.3.0 is also in debian/unstable, I saw that on MoM
<asac> i really thought 1.3.0 was a complete trashy release
<asac> hmm
<asac> we can check
<asac> if its better we can take it
<Jazzva> asac: I'm fairly sure we packaged development snapshots during jaunty
<asac> but we should check back with gwenole ... i think we had lots of issues with 1.1 at some point ;)
<Jazzva> asac: but I didn't try 1.3.0 yet. Of course, no need to hurry if it's a trashy release
<asac> hardy?
<Jazzva> I can't remember...
<asac> 1.1.2-0ubuntu1
<asac> intrepid
<asac> so i think that was the worst ever ... ;)
<Jazzva> but I think there was a period with fairly constant package updates... perhaps it was 1.1.0, then 1.1.2
<asac> it was the alpha release we had to take in order to get windowless support
<Jazzva> good memory :)
<asac> heh. well. 1.1.0 was the worst ever ;)
<Jazzva> asac: hmm, I can reproduce the bug too
<Jazzva> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/357965/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357965 in nspluginwrapper "package nspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 139 zurück" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<asac> Jazzva: can you install -dbgsym and run that under gdb?
<asac> an
<asac> ah
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> so he claims dupe of bug 237156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237156 in libselinux "SETRANS + libavg = SIGSEGV on Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237156
<Jazzva> asac: seems to crash in the same function
<Jazzva> asac: only gcu-plugin has a dbgsym package, gdb doesn't provide anything useful (or I'm not running it correctly)
<c0p3rn1c> asac: I just upgraded to jaunty, and I can confirm that flash works without any hassle
<c0p3rn1c> still low performance though :(
<c0p3rn1c> now I have to install the beta manual again
<c0p3rn1c> manually*
<BUGabundo> boa noite
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-01
<clearscreen> asac: if I were to be interested in doing what you talked to about Jazzva yesterday... is there any kind of RSS feed that can notify me whenever a new revision pops up?
<ziroday> Hi, is firefox intergration with notify-osd being worked upon and where?
<gnomefreak> what app is used to shut down? hal?
<gnomefreak> asac: have you been doing dailies by hand? or did fta get back?
<asac> clearscreen: i dont think so. let me check
<asac> gnomefreak: we fixed dailies
<gnomefreak> asac: ah ok :)
<asac> fta isnt needed as the uploads happen automatically
<clearscreen> asac: also, when can we expect Fx3.5 showing up on testing repository? :)
<asac> clearscreen: what is "testing" repository?
<asac> clearscreen: maybe check if you can subscribe to PPA of https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<clearscreen> Well I used to run Debian, but I was refering to karmic on ubuntu
<asac> clearscreen: karmic already has ffox 3.5
<clearscreen> asac: I wasn't aware of that :)
<asac> also jaunty has
<asac> jaunty has some pre b4 snapshot (will be updated to b4 soon)
<asac> karmic has b4
<clearscreen> I see
<clearscreen> asac: I'm relatively knew to its development process; so why is there active development in both 3.0x (3.1?) and 3.5? I'm trying to put this into perspective..
<asac> clearscreen: so i dont see how to subscribe to ppa mails ... the best way to do it is to load the page https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa at ~8pm UTC
<asac> clearscreen: thats when builds should have finished
<clearscreen> Other than security fixes obviously
<asac> clearscreen: 3.0 is security only
<asac> 3.5 is active development. we provide the packages as previews
<asac> but
<asac> we also made the step and allow you to install both in parallel
<asac> and so on
<asac> for us its firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5
<asac> and not firefox
<asac> (package name)
<asac> debian doesnt do that
<asac> we also have firefox-3.6 ;)
<asac> which is trunk
<sebner> trunk is always good
<clearscreen> aha.
<sebner> ^^
<asac> yeah. the dailies definitly rock
<clearscreen> Also, is Fx3.5 called shiretoko because of the stuff that went on with mozilla <-> debian?
<asac> to some degree yes
<asac> we could call it firefox, if its a milestone release
<asac> but not for snapshots
<asac> so we dont bother
<clearscreen> Alright
<clearscreen> I'm a relatively new C++ programmer, and been considering getting involved in some open-source project, but most interesting projects have huge codebases and it would take ages to familiarize myself with them, I guess...
<asac> clearscreen: so the answer is: we dont want to bother with trademark stuff for anything except the default browser :)
<asac> which is ffox 3 atm
<asac> clearscreen: yeah
<asac> clearscreen: its a bit hard to just jump into mozilla code base
<asac> same for other big things
 * gnomefreak working on seamonkey
<gnomefreak> be back in a bit i have hardy and intrepid building
<clearscreen> And even if I were familiar with the codebase, I'd probably produce suboptimal code.. so yeah, not a very good idea for me at the time :D
<asac> clearscreen: i would think that going for C is better as those code bases in the linux stacks are usually much cleaner ;)
<asac> clearscreen: well. the suboptimal code argument doesnt count much
<asac> clearscreen: of course you need some basic skills
<asac> but then you need to produce code and get it reviewed by senior developers to get the final tuning of your skills
<clearscreen> Sorry got to break up this conversation, need to go to work :( some PHP job, *sigh*
<clearscreen> bb
<asac> hehe
<asac> enjoy
<asac> today is public holiday
<asac> so i might not be available all the time
<asac> going out to sun soon
<gnomefreak> at least you have sun, it looks like rain here
<GregW3056> Hi i'm having some trouble with firefox
<GregW3056> would anyone be able to help me out?
<asac> be patient folks ;)
 * gnomefreak not really here but "having trouble with firefox" is a bit too general :(
<asac> heh
<asac_> reconnect while scp'ing a huge file ... bad
<gnomefreak> this is taking forever
<asac_> sm?
<asac_> what are you doing? does it fail again?
<gnomefreak> sm2 builds for karmic jaunty intrepid hardy
<gnomefreak> asac_: no more failures :)
<asac_> gnomefreak: heh. why do you build locally?
<asac_> are you trying to improve packaging?
<asac_> or just for fun
<asac_> ?
<gnomefreak> asac_: no im updating my PPA
<asac_> k
<gnomefreak> mozilla bug 485052
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 485052 in Security: PSM "Embed a list of default OCSP Responder URLs for certain CAs" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=485052
<gnomefreak> ah ok ive seen that one already
<gnomefreak> down to last build :)
<gnomefreak> and last one is uploaded waiting for PPA to start on it :)
<BUGabundo> good afternoon
<BUGabundo> hi gnomefreak
<BUGabundo> what's up with fta?
<gnomefreak> hi BUGabundo
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: he took a few weeks off i thought
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<gnomefreak> !info flight-of-the-amazon-queen
<ubottu> flight-of-the-amazon-queen (source: flight-of-the-amazon-queen): a fantasy adventure game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-5ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 35682 kB, installed size 53028 kB
<BUGabundo> not seen him a while
<BUGabundo> what a longgggg name
<gnomefreak> thats why i wanted to see what it was :)
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: apt-cache not good enough?
<gnomefreak> too hard i have 5 terminals open
<gnomefreak> asac: we will not build with PGO unless upstream provides builds for it right?
<gnomefreak> ok branhes and packages are done now updates
<gnomefreak> !info firefox hardy
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<gnomefreak> finally my bug is fixed
<clearscreen> asac: I have no clue why, but firefox built in like 5-10 min instead of the 30-40 of yesterday
<asac> clearscreen: firefox is tiny ... xulrunner takes long
<asac> firefox builds in 2-5 minutes usually
<clearscreen> asac: oh. right, stupid me.. didnt realize I didnt build firefox yesterday
<clearscreen> asac: I applied to the group @ launchpad, although I'm not entirely sure what I should do when the build breaks
<clearscreen> and does karmic come with daily? or do I have to pull it from somewhere else
<asac> clearscreen: karmic needs to be setup. however, the guy driving the bot is a bit away ;)
<asac> clearscreen: so for now there are no karmic dailies
<asac> clearscreen: i dont think joining the team would be right when you get started
<clearscreen> That's fine, I just though that was part of the procedure
<asac> clearscreen: i think the right way is that the daily team gets its build mail sent to mailing list
<asac> that team is more a bot team without real members
<clearscreen> where do I subscribe? and dont all the packages in PPA need to be built? (I dont even see Fx3.0 in that list)
<asac> clearscreen: we currently only build the branches that you see there
<asac> clearscreen: we dont have a mailing list setup yet ;)
<asac> i have to check something
<asac> clearscreen: ok i applied for maling list
<clearscreen> Sorry for all the questions, but will I need deb (for build-dep libs) or would deb-src suffice?
<asac> build-dep you need both
<clearscreen> ok
<asac> clearscreen: remember me to write something about our dailies to the wiki or something
<asac> i will see if i can do that soonihs
<clearscreen> Ok
<clearscreen> Another question, can I tell apt somehow to keep older libs when installing a later one? between 3.0 and 3.5 builds it will constantly try to remove older/newer xulrunner-dev
<clearscreen> I can manually remove those with deborphan whenever I feel like it
<asac> clearscreen: you cannot have multiple versions of -dev at the same time for xulrunner
<asac> the reason is that we share the same .pc filenames so they conflict
<clearscreen> heh, k
<asac> this gives us the ability to respin xulrunner depends by just flipping build-depends
<asac> and see where they break
<asac> otherwise you would always need to patch any app that uses xulrunner-dev
<asac> which is cumbersome and sometimes non-trivial
<asac> (configure systems have grown to bad beasts for lots of gecko clients :))
<clearscreen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/162359/ < my uber leet build script
<asac> clearscreen: so if you want to build against xulrunner 1.9.2 you cannot have the 1.9 dev at the same time
<clearscreen> asac: aha ok
<asac> clearscreen: well. actually thats not the preferred way of building our packages
<asac> (for development)
<clearscreen> asac: I'm open for suggestions, heh
<asac> so what you need are the packaging branches
<asac> create a directory: mt-bzr (mozillateam bzr) or something
<asac> and branch
<asac> the .head branches for the respective packages
<asac> you can find them here:
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/
<asac> there are quite a few. just look for those with .head at the end
<asac> like xulrunner-1.9.2.head
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.2.head
<asac> so you just branch them to the directory
<asac> and when a daily fails you change the debian/changelog version to just match the one that failed
<asac> (well not the ~umd.. suffix)
<asac> and use bzr-builddeb to build it
<clearscreen> stupid question again, do I need to grab these with git?
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Build/Bzr
<asac> clearscreen: no with bzr
<asac> ;)
<asac> clearscreen: dont do step #2 OPTIONAL: initialize that directory as a bzr repository:
<asac> and dont use midbrowser ;)
 * asac thinks this should be updated for our firefox/xulrunner apps ;)
<asac> that wiki page is real crap ;)
<clearscreen> heh
<asac> clearscreen: so just branch the branch ... change the changelog version to the latest that was build in daily
<clearscreen> ah, I suppose I get it
<asac> clearscreen: and run: bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='debuild -b'
<asac> thats all
<clearscreen> how do I upgrade my local copy of the branch?
<asac> it will automagically grab the orig.tar.gz and so on nowadays
<asac> clearscreen: local copy?
<asac> clearscreen: did you use bzr branch to get it?
<asac> if so you just run bzr pull
<asac> to get latest
<clearscreen> Well basically what I meant is.. can I just bzr pull over the same branch when there's a new revision available
<asac> clearscreen: what exactly do you mean by "new revision available" ?
<asac> you only need to update the branch if there are new commits
<asac> we only commit when we either change something in the packaging
<clearscreen> Yeah, commit = revision++ :P
<asac> _or_ if a patch or something failed
<asac> clearscreen: yes. you just run bzr pull
<clearscreen> ah ok
<asac> that will update to latest
<clearscreen> kk
<clearscreen> what's head.genericbranding
<clearscreen> I keep asking questions, I apologize :)
<asac> welcome
<asac> clearscreen: that was a topic branch i created to test something. that has been merged in the meantime
<asac> clearscreen: i should have mark the branch accordingly
<asac> e.g. its clutter that should not show up in the list
<asac> doing that now
<clearscreen> alright
<asac> i shouldnt have pused it to ~mozillateam in the first place (rather ~asac)
<clearscreen> alright, I got all head branches
<clearscreen> some that were last-modified 50 weeks ago, but yeah :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> thats too much
<asac> for now only the .head branches of what is in dailies makes much sense
<asac> ;)
<asac>  lp:~mozillateam/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x   	  	 1  Development   	 2007-04-24 11:57:10 CEST
<asac> 105 weeks ago
<asac> ;)(
<asac> 105 weeks
<asac> fun
<clearscreen> heh :D
<clearscreen> By dailies you mean the PPAs on the launchpad page I suppose?
<clearscreen> and maybe Im dumb, but I dont see firefox 3.5 / firefox 3.6 in this branch lsit
<clearscreen> list*
<asac> clearscreen: sorry for the confusion
<asac> those branches have been reversioned upstream
<asac> so its still 3.1/3.2 for us ;)
<clearscreen> oh ok
<clearscreen> also some that are in dailies have no head branches (FF3.1 and Prism on first glance), should I get the -dev branches?
<asac> clearscreen: ffox 3.1 has a .head branch
<asac> prism just has lp:~mozillateam/prism/prism
<asac> the .dev is dead
<asac> let me remove that
<clearscreen> I must be blind but there's no firefox-3.1.head in that list
<clearscreen> had to manually modify the url :)
<clearscreen> got it now
<asac> thats odd
<asac> clearscreen: oh its lp:firefox on the page
<asac> ;)
<asac> tricky
<clearscreen> ahw
<asac> thats because someone marked that branch as the "main developmenet" series or something
<asac> which makes not much sense imo
<asac> but well
<asac> doesnt reall hurt
<clearscreen> i suppose
<clearscreen> asac: bzr doesn't have a bd command
<asac> install bzr-builddeb package
<asac> clearscreen: so does it work ;)?
<clearscreen> asac: yeah it's building 3.1 now
<clearscreen> or 3.5, whatever
<asac> clearscreen: good
<asac> clearscreen: did you change the changelog version?
<asac> clearscreen: or are you building unmodified?
<asac> clearscreen: the idea is to change the changelog version to whatevert is currently in daily ppa
<asac> clearscreen: simulating that you want to fix something that happens in current daily
<clearscreen> So how exactly would I go about doing that
<asac> clearscreen: just open debian/changelog. there are two cases
<asac> either the topmost changelog entry is targetted for UNRELEASED or for jaunty
<asac> (karmic, etc.)
<asac> if its UNRELEASED you just change the upstream version in the first line
<asac> e.g. replace 3.1~b4 with 3.4~b5~hg....
<asac> if its jaunty or something it means that you need to create a new topmost changelog ... for that you do:
<asac> dch -i
<asac> and write something in the changelog
<asac> and change the changelog version of topmost line like you would do for UNRELEASED
<asac> clearscreen: so for testing assume its UNRELEASED (3.1 is currently jaunty, but that doesnt matter)
<asac> change the first line to match whatever is in PPA
<asac> ;)
<asac> and try to build
<clearscreen> bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the needed upstream tarball: firefox-3.5_3.5~b5~hg+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz.
<clearscreen> heh
<clearscreen> ahw .. it doesnt say UNRELEASED, nvm me
<clearscreen> Am just confusing myself, time for a drink
<asac> clearscreen: the version is not complete
<asac> clearscreen: the hg... also has a date behind it
<asac> be sure that you use exactly the same upstream version that was built in ppa
<asac> hmm. seems like ftas bot uploaded, but somehow ppa rejected that
<asac> lets see if it happens again tomorrow. for now lets assume launchpad ate them ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-02
 * gnomefreak not here long since its weekend
<gnomefreak> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<asac> hi
<Jazzva> hi, asac
<Jazzva> asac: mozilla bug 491120
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 491120 in Prism "Prism build fails, because prism/common/Makefile.in is missing" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=491120
<asac> great
<asac> Jazzva: hmm. does prism start for you still ;)
<Jazzva> well, it was in listed in addons
<asac> hm. yeah. wonder if prism-twitter et al still work
<Jazzva> asac: testing with my homepage. it started
<Jazzva> asac: but it's not really loading anything
<Jazzva> asac: and menu entries don't work. I can't even open error console :)
<asac> heh
<asac> yeah
<asac> i guess its a rework going on there
<asac> i asked review from mfinkle ... lets see what he has to say ;)
<Jazzva> ok :)
<asac> lets hope that dailies work today again
<asac> Jazzva: did you commit something else?
<Jazzva> nop
<asac> its odd because yesterday there was no upload ;)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> i knew we should have deployed the bot on some public place ;)
<Jazzva> nope, there wasn't. I didn't know where do we push new .orig.tar.gz...
<asac> i will try to get resources somewhere
<asac> Jazzva: huh?
<asac> Jazzva: the bot always builds latest daily
<asac> Jazzva: we only bump changelog version as kind of a check-point
<Jazzva> asac: ah, so it automatically pushes latest revision and then we just bump changelog version.
<asac> e.g. it failed. we changed something and bump changelog version to reflect that thats the new baseline where the current state is supposed to work
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. it will automatically guess the right changelog version for the latest upstream trunk
<asac> or whatever branch
<asac> we only change the changelog version to reflect that we needed to change something for that build
<asac> but thats mostly for us ;)
<Jazzva> asac: ok. since there is revision 25100 and something for prism, and we're at 25000 and something, how do we get the bot to get the latest?
<asac> i think fta sends me logs from the bot ... if today nothing happens i have to check
<Jazzva> btw, where's fta? vacation?
<asac> Jazzva: the bot will always build the latest
<asac> Jazzva: why didnt you bump the changelog ?
<asac> e.g. if you touch a package you should bump to whatever version failed
<Jazzva> asac: I bumped few days ago, to run a new build.
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok
<asac> thats fine the
<Jazzva> asac: the only thing I don't know is how and when bot fetches new revision from upstream and push it as new .orig.tar.gz :). for example, there is prism revision 25100, we're at 25000 and I would like bot to get that new revision... how do I do that?
<asac> Jazzva: fta is on vac .. yes.
<asac> for another few weeks
<asac> Jazzva: it fetches latest branch head at 1900UTC
<asac> Jazzva: why do you think we are at 25000 for prism?
<asac> because of the date in the changelog?
<asac> that shouldnt matter
<asac> it always takes the latest
<asac> only problem is that the uploads didnt get acceppted yesterday
<asac> i ahve the feeling that fta's gpg key is expired
<Jazzva> asac: ok then
<asac> hmm
<asac> seems not the case
<asac> i really think that launchpad ate the uploads yesterday
<asac> lets see what happens tonight
<asac> in 5 hours or so
<Jazzva> asac: yeah
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-03
<asac> dtchen: its really a mess. why the hell is pulseaudio still highly unstable ... everytime i want to hear sound i have to kiillall pulseaudio and start it again
<asac> and on console it sometimes says: "too high CPU load" ... lets exit
<asac> why that?
<asac> i dont want pulseaudio to exit at all
<BUGabundo> asac: works for me!
<BUGabundo> asac: are you using the backports kernel? or stable one?
<asac> stable one ... but its not a kernel issue imo
<asac> i mean its userspace pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> AFAIK the dtchen kernel fixed a lot of stuff for me, and its now in proposed
<asac> hmm
<BUGabundo> ABTW good morning
<asac> E: cpulimit.c: Received request to terminate due to CPU overload.
<BUGabundo> asac: like video slowdown? sound crackling ?
<asac> thats a mess ... it MUST never exit
<BUGabundo> ahhh that... never got that AFAIS
<asac> BUGabundo: i see that too
<BUGabundo> let me grep my syslog
<asac> but why pulseaudio exists is a real mess
<BUGabundo> nothing like that for me
<BUGabundo> asac: please try the proposed kernel
<asac> Soft CPU time limit exhausted, terminating.
<asac> E: cpulimit.c: Received request to terminate due to CPU overload.
<BUGabundo> should fix those and many more stupid ALSA/PA bugs
<asac> BUGabundo: atm i have sound ... will try it next time.
<asac> but pulseaudio exiting is just a bug in pulseaudio imo
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> from what I recall from all the talks I've had with dtchen on this
<BUGabundo> there's are a lot of stuff that is at a place its not to be in...
<BUGabundo> so many bits aren't correct version between kernel and userspace
<asac> could be
<asac> another annoying thing are kernel changelogs. they should really metnioned the committ id
<asac> i cannot even look what the changes are easily now ;)
<BUGabundo> eheheeeheheh
<BUGabundo> asac: I wish that for EVERY package
<BUGabundo> reading from the changelogs manually sucks big tine
<BUGabundo> *time
<BUGabundo> oh and I wish NM could connect to 3G donlges after hibernate resume....
<BUGabundo> most of the times I have to reboot
<asac> well. some packages have patch systems
<asac> so adding a patch is easy to understand
<asac> like what we do in mozilla packages
<asac> updating patches is sometimes not easy ... but usually we shouldnt update patches ... instead add a new one
<asac> ok ... off chilling to music (as long as it works ;))
<BUGabundo> eeheehe
<BUGabundo> I'm waiting for all new changes, for BT support and full network integration
<asac> Jazzva: so some got updated ... others didnt get update in daily
<asac> same problem on chromium-daily archive
<asac> i guess fta's bot has a bug ;)
<Jazzva> asac: ok
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: did we get twitter working with gwibber?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: works for me
<BUGabundo> want me to ping you there?
<gnomefreak> ping me where?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: the links you gave me are my dents?
<BUGabundo> one is
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: ping you to twitter via gwibber
<gnomefreak> yeah, that would be nice but when did you get it working?
<BUGabundo> long time ago??
<BUGabundo> it only times out because I do more then 100 hits per hour to the API
<BUGabundo>  Based on last 25 dents posted in the last 38 days daily  average is 0.66
<BUGabundo> that's it??
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: you have no Social Life dude
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: it failed to connect every time i used it
<BUGabundo> remove, purgem install daily ?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i do just not on blogs :) i havent found any of my normal freids
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i have daily since i re installed Jaunty
<BUGabundo> works for me
<BUGabundo> have you purged it ?
<BUGabundo> or even try a new account ?
<BUGabundo> some ppl add to re-introduce the passwork
<BUGabundo> *password
<BUGabundo> with me it just worked
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: ok ill test it in a minute
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: dent and twit sent
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks
<BUGabundo> yay another gwibber bug
<gnomefreak> omg it works :)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks for the dents
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> pass bug?
<gnomefreak> itsa gone it seems
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: how do you post to one blog or the other?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: you mean µblog, right? I use many tools
<gnomefreak> with gwibber
<BUGabundo> web, gwibber, ping, hello, xmpp (several bots), and µblogpurple (pidgin plugin)
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I can select to where to write with gwibber
<BUGabundo> just rigth click on the Send bar
<gnomefreak> ah its set to use both
<gnomefreak> so whatever i post goes to both?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> plus identica can send your stuff directly to twit
<BUGabundo> just make sure you don't abuse both !
<BUGabundo> AFAIK twit blocks duplicates... but none the less be aware of that
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: ok
<gnomefreak> is there  acommand to check what mother board you have?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: lshal ?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: sysinfo ?
<gnomefreak> thanks looking
<gnomefreak> ok brb
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: any idea how to find Bios mfgr?
<BUGabundo> "mfgr" ?
<gnomefreak> manufaturer (spelled wrong) its too early to think :(
<BUGabundo> Sun May  3 15:10:40 WEST 2009
<BUGabundo>  !date
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date
<BUGabundo>  !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<BUGabundo>  !now
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: its 3pm here
<gnomefreak> I'm wondering if it is the same as the name of pc example: Dell Optiplex 3333
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> check dell website
<BUGabundo> they have great specs info
<gnomefreak> sudo dmidecode seems to work i justr cant find who makes the bios other than intel but that is proc not bios
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: you are luck
<BUGabundo> 	Manufacturer: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
<BUGabundo> *lucky
<gnomefreak> where did you find that?
<BUGabundo> demidecode of my board
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> is LP PPAs open for karmic?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I can't find a single one with it
<BUGabundo> not even fta's daily
<gnomefreak> i built SM2 for hardy intrepid jaunty and karmic :)
<BUGabundo> link ?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/646021 do you see manufactuer?
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive/ppa for ppa
<BUGabundo> mattj is building trunk packages for https://launchpad.net/~prosody-dev/+archive/ppa
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: can you post the all thing?
<BUGabundo> not just 0
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yeah on eminute
<gnomefreak> Base Board Information Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation
<gnomefreak> i thinks that is it
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> but that tells you *noting*
<gnomefreak> i missed that thew 4 times i used that command without the -0
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/646023
<gnomefreak> let me know if you find anything. i need to get a drink
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: why aren't you using pastebinit?
<BUGabundo> like to have double trouble?
<BUGabundo>  !info pastebinit
 * BUGabundo hates bots that don't parse leading spaces
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<gnomefreak> of course not
<BUGabundo> its on Universe
<BUGabundo>         500 ftp://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Packages
<gnomefreak> yeah i know im going to add it to bot if i can think of a good description
<hjmf> gnomefreak: you looks to have a dell bios A05 http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&releaseid=R137096&SystemID=LATITUDE D620&servicetag=&os=WW1&osl=en&deviceid=10109&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=7&catid=1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=1&fileid=183176
<hjmf> quite old 2001?
<hjmf> the last update seems to be for 2006
<hjmf> update it! :-P
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: doesn't the bot read from archive the info on packages?
<gnomefreak> yep it is old just havent gotten around to trying to screw up ubuntu. i remember how to update for windows
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: for !info yes
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I meant !package
<gnomefreak> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<gnomefreak> there you go
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: it was the space before the ! that caused it
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> but pidgin requires it
<BUGabundo> other wise it execs it as a local command
<gnomefreak> hjmf the link you gave me is invalid
<BUGabundo> do you think you or other OP could change the bots* to parse the leading space?
<hjmf> gnomefreak: maybe too long for xchat :-/
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: that has to be done on server and the guy running the server isnt here
<gnomefreak> hjmf: i use irssi :)
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: can you ask him when he comes online?
<hjmf> http://ftp.us.dell.com/bios/D620_A05.EXE
<BUGabundo> I would appreciate!
<gnomefreak> hjmf: thanks
<gnomefreak> hjmf: my point its an .exe and it doesnt help me on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yes if im here
<gnomefreak> let me ping him real fast see if he is up yet
<hjmf> gnomefreak: Im sure you can dd a floppy and reboot :-)
<hjmf> gnomefreak: check instructions however
<gnomefreak> hjmf: ok i will
<hjmf> gnomefreak: this is a newer version, I've pastebin the link
<hjmf> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/deaf62c5
<BUGabundo> who still have floppies or even flopy drives?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i do :) i dont htink i still have floppys though but i can look later
<BUGabundo> heeh
<hjmf> BUGabundo: I still have 4
<BUGabundo> I would have to look for mine
<hjmf> and a pentium 4 with a floppy
<BUGabundo> not even sure the drive is pluged in
<hjmf> bye I have to move on!
<BUGabundo> brb rebboting to Karmic Koala 9.10 pre-alpha
<BUGabundo> 23 users only? am I on the wrong # or was there a netslit?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-03
<ddecator> hm, playing flash with 3.7 seems hit-or-miss...
<BUGabundo_remote> Drive, drive! Drive your life one-way street!
<Dimmuxx> will build 2 of firefox 3.6.4 be built in the security team ppa today?
<asac> Dimmuxx: once chrisccoulson shows up ask him
<Dimmuxx> asac: okay will do
<micahg> asac: Was the pfs DB ever updated?
<asac> micahg: nope ... have to do that today
<asac> i think
<asac> ;)
<asac> too bad
<micahg> asac: should I assign you the bug then?
<micahg> bug 569135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569135 in ubufox "[REGRESSION] Flash missing plugin dialog in Firefox doesn't propose to install it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569135
 * asac runs it now
<asac> micahg: updated/fixed
<micahg> asac: should I mark the bug fix released?
<asac> already done
<asac> bug 569135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569135 in ubufox "[REGRESSION] Flash missing plugin dialog in Firefox doesn't propose to install it" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569135
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> sebner: BTW, I tried a live CD from Lucid and didn't have any issue launching Thunderbird
<sebner> micahg: try to copy/use an old .mozilla-thunderbird
<micahg> sebner: k, that'll require more testing...what should happen is that the migrator should start
<sebner> micahg: hmm, I re-installed lucid over my old lucid (completely) but no migrator
<micahg> sebner: did you copy .mozilla-thunderbird to .mozilla-thunderbird or to .thunderbird?
<sebner> micahg: I tried both
<micahg> sebner: weird...
<sebner> micahg: neither worked
<micahg> asac: was NS_STATIC_CAST replaced with something?
<asac> micahg: need to see the code ;)
<micahg> asac: I can't find NS_STATIC_CAST anywhere in 1.9.2
<micahg> asac: mWebBrowser->SetContainerWindow(NS_STATIC_CAST(nsIWebBrowserChrome *, this))
<asac> need to see the full code
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/Zk493Vrf line 61
<asac> NS_ISUPPORTS_CAST you can try .... but usually you just need tons COMPtr<nsIFoo> foo( do_QueryInterface(aBarPtr)
<asac> ;
<asac> )
<asac> M
<asac> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Using_nsCOMPtr/Reference_Manual
<micahg> I think that's what I was looking for
<asac> nsCOMPtr<nsIFoo> foo( do_QueryInterface(aBarPtr) );
<micahg> asac: actually, the link isn't working
<asac> for me it opened just a second ago
<asac> still works
<micahg> ah, works now
<micahg> asac: mozilla code seems to use a straight static_cast now: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.2/search?string=setContainerWindow&find=&findi=&filter=^[^\0]*%24&hitlimit=&tree=mozilla1.9.2
<asac> you can use that ... but proper nsCOMPtr stuff is better
<asac> but well. seems its a common pattern, so go for it
<micahg> asac: this is only for the backporting stuff also
<asac> what code are you looking at?
<asac> e.g. what is using NS_STATIC_CAST?
<micahg> asac: kazekhase in hardy
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah
<asac> use that then
<micahg> asac: k, it's working
<asac> great
<fta> grrr.. 3 builders :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you have time to catch up?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: welcome back, BTW
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<chrisccoulson> i won't have time until later on, as i'm just about to take my daughter for a bath
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, do you want to ping me when you can chat?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem
<Dimmuxx> chrisccoulson: will the security ppa get firefox 3.6.4 build 2 soon?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: I'll be chatting with him about that later :)
<Dimmuxx> :)
<fta> \o/ 15 builders for i386
<fta> hm, 10
<fta> and 15 for amd64
<fta> and 1 for armel, great
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> micahg, ^^, bot re-activated
<micahg> fta: k
<fta> there's still ~24h of q though
<BUGabundo> fta: daily chromium busted for the last two days?
<BUGabundo> can't open most sites
<BUGabundo> front page doesn't have the thumbs for sites
<BUGabundo> once I open it, I get a CLOSE or WAIT pop up
<micahg> BUGabundo: daily has been offline for 2 days
<BUGabundo> and broken :8
<micahg> BUGabundo: yeah, FF too, but new builds tonight
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-04
<mahfouz> we need new dreams tonight
<LLStarks> MOJIRA!
<mahfouz> http://www.google.com/reader/next?go=noitems
<micahg> ddecator: ff37 is good to know if something's fixed or not, but as far as Ubuntu goes, it's triaged until 3.7 reaches the devel release
<micahg> ddecator: it also means most likely there's an open upstream issue
<ddecator> micahg: alright, i'll take a look upstream then
<ddecator> micahg: huh, i can't find an upstream report, or a dupe downstream. i'm guessing i should still make an upstream report even though it's fixed in 3.7?
<micahg> ddecator: depends how bad it is
<micahg> ddecator: which bug?
<ddecator> micahg: bug 573365, just some text overlapping in svgs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 573365 in firefox "SVG fonts rendered wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573365
<micahg> ddecator: sorry, too tired to make sense of it right now
<ddecator> micahg: haha, it's alright. it's just an appearance issue, so i'm not sure the upstream devs would care too much about it.
<micahg> ddecator: well, rendering issues are important, but if it's not an issue in 3.7, then idk if they'd fix it
<ddecator> micahg: right, that's what i meant. if it wasn't fixed in 3.7, i would definitely report it. should i report is just in case or wait until we're more awake? haha
<micahg> ddecator: well, there are quite a few SVG bugs, I just can't think of what the proper search terms are ATM
<ddecator> micahg: yah, i tried multiple searches and couldn't find anything. i'll mark it confirmed for now and try some more searches later
<BUGabundo_remote> all HAIL the mighty Summer... oh wait!
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, ch fixed
<BUGabundo_remote> really?
<BUGabundo_remote> let me test
<BUGabundo_remote> I must admit, it was nice to return to Firefox
<BUGabundo_remote> its an wonderful browser
<BUGabundo_remote> fta I confirm. Ch fixed
<BUGabundo_remote> wth http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/canonical-licenses-h264.html
<BUGabundo_remote> o
<Dimmuxx> that's pretty crazy
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, i can't stand ff anymore. it's really too slow. My own html5 webapps (using canvas) are at least 5 times slower in ff
<BUGabundo_remote> its still fast
<BUGabundo_remote> just not as fast as Ch
<BUGabundo_remote> but its really nice... plus I have there the single addon I can't find for chromium
<BUGabundo_remote> shame it takes so long to open/load
<fta2> which addon?
<BUGabundo_remote> nosquint
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, tried https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jgfonhdeiaaflpgphemdgfkjimojblie ?
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<BUGabundo_remote> let me see
<BUGabundo_remote> fta I have this https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ombpcpigmndepfckcifdblemkabaoihk
<BUGabundo_remote> same guy
<BUGabundo_remote> but stop working a few builds ago
<BUGabundo_remote> nope, doesn't work as nosquint :(
<BUGabundo_remote> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2010/05/bug-in-ubuntu-10-04-causing-firefox-crashes-with-noscript/
<BUGabundo_remote> boooo
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg - i'm going to get FIREFOX_3_6_4_BUILD3 in to the u-m-s PPA once i've built and tested it. are there any changes you want to get in?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what are we allowed to take?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: make sure you add asac's ARM patch
<micahg> s/patch/fix
<chrisccoulson> i'm just looking at the changes in lp:firefox/3.6 now to see if there are any that should go in lucid
<chrisccoulson> i think we have all the important ones already
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you mean asac's change for the optimisation on arm?
<chrisccoulson> that's already in lucid
<asac> ack ... at least i think the one we needed should already be in the lucid upload
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that one's in the current release already
<micahg> ah, it's in there
<micahg> don't we have to SRU the apparmor updates rather that throw them in with the USN?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we would do. i don't think the apparmor updates are important enough to SRU though, as the profile is not enabled by default anyway
<chrisccoulson> although
<chrisccoulson> any profile changes related to the new plugin-container binary should probably go in
<jdstrand> I believe the apparmor updates are SRUable
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I thought the profile was enabled in Lucid
<jdstrand> micahg: no
<jdstrand> still disabled by default
<micahg> ok
<jdstrand> but it is a supported profile
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, oh, ok. i think the original question still stands though
<chrisccoulson> (do we do a separate SRU or update them with the security update)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the plugin-container change is for a ff/xul split build
<jdstrand> technically, yes, they need an SRU. that said if the new firefox requires an apparmor update to work, then no SRU
<jdstrand> I'd rather not have the archive churn though
<jdstrand> maybe we can get pitti to ack it as SRU-worthy and just shove them into the security update
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that might be possible
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: which ones are we talking about?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i've not looked at them in detail yet, but i just noticed the last 4 commits are yours ;)
<chrisccoulson> so, those are the ones i'm referring to
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: in 3.6.head?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: let me look at them
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'll take this to #ubuntu-devel and ask pitti's opinion
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have to run, but we should probably chat later
<asac> bug 580173
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 580173 could not be found
<asac> debian bug 580173
<ubottu> Debian bug 580173 in xulrunner-1.9.2 "xulrunner-1.9.2: libmozjs3d dependency not tight enough" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/580173
<asac> chrisccoulson: more on mozjs being not good as sys lib ;)
<fta> == Scope of Canonical's acquired ffmpeg patent licenses for derivatives ==
<fta>  * This is believed to be strictly an OEM business, and not apply to Ubuntu in general
<fta>  * [ACTION] Martin to confirm with Canonical's legal department and follow up
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, ^^
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> OEMs
<asac> wsa that TB meeting?
<BUGabundo_remote> I thought that as well
<chrisccoulson> asac - heh, interesting
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<fta> the builders are once again gone
<BUGabundo_remote> :(
<asac> fta: for how long?
<fta> no idea, it started a few hours ago, most are red tagged as "disabled"
 * asac checks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - did you manage to speak to pitti about updating apparmor profiles?
<chrisccoulson> i'm nearly in a position to upload build3 to the u-m-s PPA
<fta> asac, we really need the i386 builders. 34h of q :(
<asac> fta: some of that is low prio rebuilds
<asac> fta: so there currently is a bug in soyuz and the team is fighting it
<asac> some xmlrpc timeout issue causes the builders to get auto disabled
<asac> so thats fine ;)
<asac> just stay tune
<asac> d
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I asked, he didn't answer
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - ok, thanks.
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you do any work on gjs/gnome-shell SRU ?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not yet
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's ok. do you think you'll have time this week? if not, then i can look at that
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to fix that before UDS really, so that it's ready for the security update
<fta> linux/beta (5.0.342.9 -> 5.0.375.29)
<fta> so lucid already needs a bump
<fta> asac, ^^
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I might be able to do that
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sounds good, I'd like to chat with you in about 5 hours if you'll be available
<chrisccoulson> i shall probably still just be available in 5 hours
<asac> fta: any security issues fixed in that bump?
<asac> i would suggest to only roll bumps when that happens. otherwise you go crazy. also that makes it easier to justify
<fta> asac, http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/05/beta-channel-update.html
<asac> so no security issues
<asac> usually they seem to do that
<asac> hmm.
<asac> not sure if for dev channels
<asac> can you find that out?
<fta> asac, what do you mean?
<asac> how we can track whether there were security issues fixed in a beta release.
<asac> do they include that in the announcement as they do for stable
<asac> or do we need to assume if a stable security update was rolled that this one also includes those fixes?
<asac> maybe you can ask one of your chromium contacts how they communicate security fixes in beta?
<asac> or whether they could include that info to make it easier for us to maintain this in stable rleeases?
<fta> asac, check your mails
<asac> fta: in your mail i dont see anything about beta channel announces
<asac> for stable what i see on releaseblog looks good enoug ... of course CVEs would be better
<fta> re-read then
<asac> i dont see anything there ;)
<asac> explain to me here
<fta> it was about our last update of ffmpeg with tons of CVEs, but nada in the release blog
<asac> i see that you refer to full release blog ... but i am not sure they undersand that includes beta channel announces
<fta> as i said, it's all the same for them
<asac> right. but most likely the same went out to stable
<asac> ok. so that means if in between our last release from beta and next release there was a security announce for stable, we need to update?
<asac> thats all i wanted to understand
<fta> hm, no
<fta> between the two beta, dev baked long enough and proved to bring lots of improvements to justify to promotion to new beta target
<asac> assuming they announce all security fixes for stable ... whats the right procedure to identify the beta uploads then? the last beta channel update on release blog is from apr 7
<asac> hmm ok
<fta> -to+the
<asac> so you say that if they announce a stable security updates there always is a beta update?
<fta> sort of
<fta> unless it's too late
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/427803/
<asac> so they skipped a few on beta channel?
<asac> is our current one from apr 7?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/427804/
<asac> seems so... so question still stands if that means that all the security fixes announced/released for stable in the meantime have been fixed on beta too :(
<fta> yes, i've requested a more informative changelog wrt security fixes, but that have yet to happen
<fta> asac, so what should i do then?
<chrisccoulson> asac - are we going to be supporting security updates for seamonkey in a similar manner to firefox?
<chrisccoulson> (ie, should i get them hosted in the u-m-s PPA)
<asac> yes. thats the idea
<asac> just no USNs
<asac> asking folks to test there would be great also to get more testers again etc.
<chrisccoulson> asac - cool, i will get 2.0.5 in to the PPA later then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: was 2.0.5 tagged?
<micahg> yeah, I see they just tagged it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have one fix before you do that
<micahg> the sparc FTBFS
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, no worries
<asac> chrisccoulson: for 1.x to 2.0.x we should maybe use an intermediate -proposed step though ... and carefully evaluating feedback before pushing to -security/-updates
<asac> chrisccoulson: howver, procedure is still the same ... push to security ppa with -security targettted
<asac> let jdstrand put that to -proposed for baking and have tracker bugs for that update so community can comment on regresssions there
<asac> (and have that in changelog)
<asac> there will be regressions, but we should understand how bad they are  etc.
<chrisccoulson> asac - we've already done the 1.x to 2.0.x transition (unless you're referring to older releases)
<asac> chrisccoulson: in stable releases?
<asac> != lucid?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<micahg> asac: same for FF36 update?
<chrisccoulson> asac - it's only in lucid for now
<micahg> asac: and TB3?
<asac> definitly ... FF36 needs communication with jdstrand on the way forward. TB3 i would hope we can keep on doing backports
<chrisccoulson> asac - also, do you think we should get ff3.6.4 in hardy this week? (even if we don't actually switch the default just yet)
<asac> usually there is one or two mailnews patches 3 month that needs backporting
<asac> thats doable, but chrisccoulson has to decide on the way forward. i wouldnt do TB3 before FF36 is out
<micahg> asac: can I do the thunderbird stable PPA now though?
<asac> chrisccoulson: not sure what you mean with "not switching the default"
<micahg> I waited until we got the builders back
<asac> chrisccoulson: we should get it in -securirty ppa and ask for testing everywhere
<asac> maybe ven -devel announce as this
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i'll get it in to the PPA first. the only thing blocking that currently is it needs a newer mozilla-devscripts
<asac> right. i dont know if its ready
<asac> what about all the extensions in hardy?
<asac> ubufox clearly needs to be staged too
<asac> not sure if ew should do all the staging outside of the main security ppa
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i suspect nearly all of the hardy extensions will need updating. i need to build a list of those though so i know how much work is involved
<asac> just in case there isa firedrill ... but i guess in that case we could also use a different ppa
<asac> i would make it dependent on how well i feel prepared for that
<asac> e.g. put everything in a ppa ... test ... if all the bits are there, push to seucirty ppa or something
<asac> chrisccoulson: in hardy the app-install-data should be quite complete
<asac> so we are lucky ... but intrepid/karmic etc. need to get 3.6 too
<asac> problem there is that we offer upgrade to intrepid ... but that hsa an older versoin the ... so be careful
<asac> to be safe the transition has to bubble from top to bottom
<asac> and we need to test 3.0 -> 3.6 upgrade path ;)
<asac> pain
<micahg> asac: s/intrepid/jaunty
<micahg> intrepid = EOL
<asac> micahg: well. i think we dont offer upgrades to jaunty. so interesting question. maybe lucid is the only choice we offer still ... or intrepid (which is broken)
<chrisccoulson> i assume we need to rename the source for hardy to firefox-3.6 don't we?
<micahg> asac: I'm confused
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why not use the firefox-3.0 source?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: or just firefox
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, we could use firefox-3.0. firefox is already used in hardy for shipping the old 2.0 in universe
<asac> currently trying to find out if we need to care about hardy -> intrepid->jaunty upgrade path at all still
<asac> otherwise we can just push 3.6 to hardy and only test the 3.6 -> 3.6 upgrade path for hardy->lucid
<micahg> asac: ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> i suppose if we still have to care about the hardy->intrepid->jaunty upgrade path, then we'd need to do the work in jaunty first
<chrisccoulson> whereas if we don't care about that path, then we can update hardy first
<asac> yeah.
<asac> 3.0 is EOL ... 3.5 i am not so sure ;)
<asac> was there any final say
<asac> ?
<chrisccoulson> 3.5 doesn't seem to be EOL just yet
<chrisccoulson> there's a 3.5.10 scheduled according to https://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/
<asac> right so we could get away with staged rollout of hardy + lucid ... and then jaunty + karmic later
<chrisccoulson> in fact
<asac> which would allow better planning and remove a bit of the pressure
<asac> what a nice coincident ;)
<chrisccoulson> we already have FIREFOX_3_5_10_RELEASE ;)
<asac> hmm
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i should get that updated tonight really
<asac> BUILD1?
<asac> or are we late?
<chrisccoulson> asac - there's a BUILD1 tag too
<asac> right. but it wasnt released yet, i assume? its in beta?
<chrisccoulson> the release isn't scheduled until may 13th
<asac> right. so its beta most likely or even beta prepration still
<chrisccoulson> so, yeah, it's in beta now. so, i should get that in the PPA too
<asac> getting BUILD1 would be good i guess
<fta> asac, i have 5.0.375.29~r46008-0ubuntu1 ready, i'm not sure what i should do with it now
<fta> and maverick is not open yet i assume
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the _RELEASE tags are tagged, but moved if needed, so if we use it before release, we use the BUILDX tag, if after release, the RELEASE tag
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, thanks. i was a bit confused about that
<chrisccoulson> i'm just doing the 3.5.10 build1 update now anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we've got at least another month on 3.5.x
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, should I push thunderbird-stable tonight?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: PPA I mean
<asac> fta: i thought it was open
<fta> i didn't see anything building except doko's packages
<micahg> asac: no, not yet
<asac> fta: i would document the security issues supposely fixed in changelog ... then discuss with jdstrand how to get this up
<fta> which security issues?
<micahg> asac: is there a (spoken) language I should brush up on for Brussels?
<mahfouz> french
<mahfouz> Bruxelles
 * micahg will try
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-05
<ddecator> is firefox supposed to have an option to report an incompatible website? there is a bug saying it's missing, but i haven't noticed it in the help menu before
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> there used to be, but idr if it was only upstream version
<ddecator> bug 572510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 572510 in firefox "Firefox don't show the option "informar de sitio web incompatible" (inform incompatible website) under the help menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572510
<micahg> ddecator: have an old live CD to test with?
<ddecator> micahg: hm, let me check...
<ddecator> micahg: karmic is the oldest i have at school. i *might* have a jaunty disk at home, but i won't be home for over a week
<micahg> ddecator: k, karmic should work
<micahg> or I can test in the morning
<ddecator> micahg: alright, i'll take a look in a few minutes
<ddecator> still trying to find an upstream report for that SVG bug..
<ddecator> which i'm still not finding one, but so far the ones i've looked at are closed as "Words for me" if the bug is fixed in trunk
<ddecator> s/Words/Works
<ddecator> anyway, i'll go test the first bug with my live cd. bbiab
<ddecator> micahg: didn't see it on karmic. checked windows while i was at it, and it just had "Report broken webpage" or something like that, which i'm guessing is what the report means...i also tested the SVG bug on karmic and windows and it definitely happens in <ff3.7
<micahg> ddecator: k, I'll have to check in the morning if that was removed on purpose
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good. do you think the svg problem is worth me reporting upstream?
<micahg> ddecator: idk, I forgot they had a bug day today and it would've been the perfect time to ask
<ddecator> micahg: upstream has bug days too? is there an irc channel it's in?
<micahg> ddecator: different channels depending on which team upstream, but yes
<ddecator> oh nice
<ddecator> micahg: maybe worth asking in #firefox?
<micahg> ddecator: sure
 * micahg is going to bed
<ddecator> alright, night micahg
<BUGabundo_remote> I may be sick, but I'm unbreakable. \w/
<BUGabundo_remote> WTF
<BUGabundo_remote> restarted chromioum
<BUGabundo_remote> and X restarted :(
<DASPRiD> (in which way is chromium mozilla related? :))
<BUGabundo_remote> DASPRiD: its chromium... fta looks after it
<BUGabundo_remote> this hasn't been *mozilla* only # for a long long time
<DASPRiD> ah
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: and its gmail that's making it crash
<BUGabundo_remote> 6.0.396.0 (46428) Ubuntu
<BUGabundo_remote> Program terminated with signal SIGKILL, Killed.
<BUGabundo_remote> The program no longer exists.
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: ^^^
<asac> fta: chromium in debian experimental now :) ... seems ftp masters didnt like to cross check all copyright stuff ;)
<asac> congrats. great step in right direction
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey-- so I made one more commit to the tree for bug #570128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570128 in firefox "apparmor profile blocks Sun Java plugin" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570128
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I also tried to contact pitti a few minutes ago-- he is travelling
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: he'll be back online in a few hours
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: if you have to do this *now*, then just push without the apparmor stuff
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: otherwise I'll ask him when he is available
<BUGabundo_remote> asac instead say: BROKEN chromium in debian unstable :(
<asac> heh
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: why is it broken?
<BUGabundo_remote> Program terminated with signal SIGKILL, Killed.
<BUGabundo_remote> The program no longer exists.
<BUGabundo_remote> (gdb)
<BUGabundo_remote> asac ^^
<BUGabundo_remote> even worse. when I restarted it this morning for erratic behaviour
<BUGabundo_remote> it restarted X
<BUGabundo_remote> we all know google has been beefing their browser to be an OS
<BUGabundo_remote> but to crash an X server is tooooooo much :(
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg, how are you?
<micahg> good
<micahg> unfortunately, I have to run soon, but I was thinking, what about a generic mozilla team blueprint/session at UDS
<chrisccoulson> we could do, as long as we have some scope for it beforehand
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'd like to discuss later
<chrisccoulson> cool, sounds good
<micahg> bdrung: is there anything we can do to eclipse re xulrunner-1.9.1
<bdrung> micahg: yes: figuring out why setting MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME is not enough
<micahg> bdrung: k
<bdrung> i couldn't reproduce the issue on my systems (with xulrunner-1.9.1 installed)
<chrisccoulson> ccheney, were you planning to backport libsoup to hardy too?
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: around? I can't start Ch in debug mode :(
<BUGabundo_remote> Program received signal SIGPIPE, Broken pipe.
<BUGabundo_remote> [Switching to Thread 0x7fffec3dd910 (LWP 20933)]
<BUGabundo_remote> 0x00007ffff3a4296b in write () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<BUGabundo_remote> finally something
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428361/
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: i had that done, but maybe you should take a look to see if i did it right?
<chrisccoulson> ccheney - i wasn't sure whether you considered making webkit work with the old libsoup or not, but i just tried to do that (and it's a lot of work)
<chrisccoulson> so, if we're happy to backport libsoup, then that makes life easier
<chrisccoulson> but obviously there are a lot more things to test
<asac> chrisccoulson: imo the libsoup stuff etc done is all the right approach
<BUGabundo_remote> rt @microft: Oh, look. Chromium 6 (svn) just came down the pipes.
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: ok
<asac> chrisccoulson: or did you get crashes because of that?
<chrisccoulson> asac - no, the libsoup stuff is mostly fine, but i wasn't sure whether we wanted to backport the whole of libsoup just for epiphany / webkit
<asac> chrisccoulson: no ... right
<asac> chrisccoulson: what is left is renaming soname and package
<asac> so we can ship that in parallel
<asac> chrisccoulson: and .pc files etc.
<chrisccoulson> ok, that makes sense
<asac> so no update of soup, but rather ship in parallel
<asac> unfortunately we couldnt do the same with gtk and glib because of plugins that excpet a specific soname
<asac> which is why we are doing all the painful stuff we do atm
<micahg> \o/ chrmoium 6
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, which version? (add it to the paste next time)
<BUGabundo_remote> fta:   Installed: 6.0.396.0~svn20100505r46428-0ubuntu1~ucd1~karmic
<BUGabundo_remote> on debian :)
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, doing what?
<BUGabundo_remote> opening :)
<BUGabundo_remote> start having prob this morning after the update
<BUGabundo_remote> it was so weird I restarted it
<BUGabundo_remote> when I started it, X restarted too
<BUGabundo_remote> how weird, right?
<BUGabundo_remote> then started Ch with -g
<BUGabundo_remote> and I get that
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/05/ie9-platform-preview-2-arrives-with-small-performance-boost.ars
<BUGabundo> back
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll have the seamonkey patch I need ready by morning
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you want to chat about a possible mozilla session
<fta> micahg, https://edge.launchpad.net/~seamonkey2/+archive/seamonkey2-pre  ??
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, we can chat about that in a minute, i'm just going to move my laptop downstairs for the evening
<BUGabundo_Chuck> micahg: fta: flash still not fixed in chromium ?? :(
<fta> no idea, wfm with 5.0.396.0, but the i386 builders hate me
<micahg> fta: not our project
<fta> micahg, https://edge.launchpad.net/seamonkey2
<fta> yeah
<micahg> BUGabundo_Chuck: I don't help maintain chromium yet
<BUGabundo_Chuck> micahg: yah but you mention flash the other day
<micahg> BUGabundo_Chuck: I did?  idr
<micahg> fta: I meant to talk to him about that, I don't think there should be 2 projects for Seamonkey
<fta> BUGabundo_Chuck, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCgQDjiotG0
<BUGabundo_Chuck> fta: no prob in youtube site, cause I have it set to html5
<BUGabundo_Chuck> but embeded fails to use the controls
<fta> i meant, watch it
<BUGabundo_Chuck> aaahhh
<BUGabundo_Chuck> I'm blond!
<BUGabundo_Chuck> you have be specifica
<BUGabundo_Chuck> lol
<BUGabundo_Chuck> I read about it on one of my blogs
<BUGabundo_Chuck> but couldn't watch it :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ping me when you're ready
<fta> BUGabundo_Chuck, seems there's a new UI in youtube/flash, it works for me (32bit)
<BUGabundo_Chuck> I don't care about flash
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've got a few minutes spare now
<fta> <evmar> fta: yes, it's nspluginwrapper again :~(
<fta> <evmar> fta: i fixed it on the beta branch
<fta> <evmar> fta: i noticed that the ubuntu one is obsolete now, i was gonna wait a few more days before asking you about it
<fta> BUGabundo_Chuck, ^^
<BUGabundo_Chuck> boo
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I think this general session should focus on any non-apport related stuff for the team
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sounds good. we've already got an apport session scheduled anyway
<chrisccoulson> have you seen the schedule btw?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: feedback from people what they'd like to see us accomplish for maverick, what we'd like to accomplish as well
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not recently, I need to sign up for my sessions tonight
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do I need to ask rick if I want to schedule another session?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think you'd need to speak to rick or jcastro to schedule another session in
<micahg> ah, right, he's on european time, will check with him in the morning
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there anything you'd like to see in the blueprint
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i haven't really had much time to think about what i'd like to do next cycle yet. do you have much feedback already from the community?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I figured that's what the session is for
<fta> micahg: 64bit flash?
<micahg> fta: if Adobe does it :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> fta - are you at UDS too?
<micahg> fta: unfortunately, we have no control over that one, once it's out, I'll push for inclusion and backport/SRU
<fta> chrisccoulson, nope, i don't feel like my contribution was high enough this cycle
<chrisccoulson> fta - really? i think other people would disagree with you there ;)
<jcastro> chrisccoulson, evmartin will be at uds btw
<micahg> fta: apparently sabdfl mentioned that there might be a discussion of chome vs ff as default browser
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - thanks, i noticed that too
<chrisccoulson> micahg - there is
<chrisccoulson> one second, i'll find the spec
<fta> chrisccoulson, for most, i'm evil, just sucking builder resources, i just get complains about broken builds all the time
<micahg> jcastro: so, can we have a generic session for the mozilla team?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> we always have plenty of mozilla sessions, I'm surprised it's not on there already
<fta> chrisccoulson, so basically, i feel like dropping the ball completely :(
<micahg> jcastro: k, I'll write a basic blueprint, should I ping you after I write it tonight or will you see it?
<chrisccoulson> fta - no need to feel like that :( who's complaining about broken builds?
<jcastro> micahg, make sure it's named "desktop-m-$whatever" and that you set rick spencer as approver and sprint as "uds-m"
<fta> chrisccoulson, i get ~5 emails a day
<chrisccoulson> fta - i tend to ignore mails from people who complain (unless it's a constructive complaint, of course)
<BUGabundoDrHouse> http://mjg59.livejournal.com/122396.html
<fta> now, it's "when will lucid will have the new beta", and i don't know how i could make that happen. it's ready in the branch, but i'm out of ideas
<jcastro> micahg, if by say Friday it hasn't been scheduled ping me
<micahg> jcastro: got it, thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-desktop-application-selection
 * micahg should definitely go :_)
<chrisccoulson> subscribe at your peril - i've had a lot of bug spam from someone constantly editing that blueprint today ;)
<jcastro> fta, doesn't it take like at least a day or so for it to show up in the PPA builds?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have blueprints filtered :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - did you assign evmartin to that blueprint then?
<chrisccoulson> s/assign/subscribe
<jcastro> chrisccoulson, yes
<jcastro> someone did
<fta> jcastro, pff, it's disaster at the moment. i386 all broken and for #launchpad, i'm just a moaner :(
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<jcastro> fta, I'll bring it up at UDS with an lp person
<fta> all 7h, still counting
<fta> expected 2~3h
<jcastro> do we still need jaunty?
<fta> yes, i often get requests for it
<chrisccoulson> i'm surprised anybody still uses jaunty ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you find out if hardy->intrepid->jaunty is still supported
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think mvo is going to make sure that hardy->intrepid updates are no longer offered
<chrisccoulson> so we don't need to worry about that upgrade path
<fta> in 4h, the bot will kick in, and with those unfinished builds, it will break all the arch all packages, meaning no translation for 64bit users, and no chromium at all for 32bit users
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, good, then we can just test hardy -> lucid 3.6->3.6 upgrades
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that should be fine
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you decide where we should stage the stuff for hardy?  transition PPA?
<micahg> security PPA?
<fta> if it's still like that tomorrow, i will shut down the bot, there's no point losing resources
<chrisccoulson> i think we should create a transition PPA for the bulk of the work
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we have 1 transition PPA that I've been using for the xul rdepends
<chrisccoulson> the actual firefox update could go in -security, but i'd need to discuss with jdstrand how he'd prefer to handle that
<micahg> chrisccoulson:  there should be enough room for firefox/Seamonkey builds
<chrisccoulson> we'd need to also host the ported xulrunner rdepends and updated extensions too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I create/push the thunderbird-stable PPA tonight?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll clear out older stuff from the PPA that's no longer needed, we have 4GB of space, should be enough
<chrisccoulson> we can always request more space if we need it
<chrisccoulson> you want to create a new PPA for thunderbird stable releases (similar to firefox-stable)?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: unless we're pushing 3.0.x to stable releases soon
<jcastro> fta, the -beta shows published 22 hours ago
<fta> jcastro, in the ppa, yes, but not in lucid
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that sounds like a reasonable idea for now. i'm not sure exactly when we'll push 3.0.x to stable releases. do you know how much support is left on 2.0.0.x?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: none
<jcastro> fta, OH.
<chrisccoulson> ah, bugger ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: asac wanted us to try to backport patches
<jcastro> fta, I thought we were just going to SRU them and also switch to -stable
<chrisccoulson> so, we're in the same situation as ff3.0 atm then
<jcastro> fta, when -stable is ready I mean
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, and Seamonkey as well
<fta> jcastro, what when there's no security fix involved?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: speaking on Seamonkey, so you need me to do anything with that (PPA-wise)?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, how feasible do you think it is to backport patches? do you think it's enough to monitor the security fixes in 3.0.x and then see what is applicable for backporting?
<fta> jcastro, it's just an update: http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/05/beta-channel-update.html
<jcastro> fta, I remember having this discussion
<jcastro> with them at UDS.
<jcastro> and I thought the plan was to just follow upstream with little to no modificationsd
<jcastro> otherwise, what's the point of putting an old beta in the archive?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't know what's entailed, but 3.0.x is a total rewrite, so I don't think it's feasible
<micahg> *almost total
<chrisccoulson> so, really we need to get tb3.0.x in too
<fta> jcastro, yes, i wanted that too, i filed a request through a bug (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/561510/comments/0) but asac vetoed me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561510 in chromium-browser "FFe and new upstream as security updates for chromium-browser" [Undecided,Fix released]
<micahg> chrisccoulson: unless asac knows something I don't about how much changed (possible)
<jcastro> how can that be? it was asac's idea!
<BUGabundoDrHouse> ahah
<fta> well, i'm not sure, but the fact is there. i can't update lucid.
<jcastro> "Lets just upload; for the future we will get a standing FFe from technical-board so this confusion doesnt happen again."
<fta> the future is now
<fta> i need it
<jcastro> ok so do you know if asac asked the tech board?
<fta> no idea
<jcastro> so let's assume no.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: another thing on the list for maverick is a seed list for mozilla team :)
<jcastro> I take it there's no bug for the new beta for lucid?
<fta> right
<jcastro> ok so we need to ask the tech board for a standing FFe basically
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that makes sense
<fta> jcastro, if you say so :)
<chrisccoulson> i need to also apply for main upload rights at some point
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do I need wiki pages for the blueprints also, or are teh blueprints enough
<jcastro> chrisccoulson, are you basically doing browser stuff from now on?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: wouldn't that just be going for -core-dev?
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, pretty much, although i'm still trying to fit in some other bits
<jcastro> ok so you can help me with this then. :D
<jcastro> fta, I'll send a mail to the tech board now
<micahg> jcastro:: do I need wiki pages for the blueprints also, or are teh blueprints enough
<fta> jcastro, excellent, thanks. feel free to re-use my initial request, and improve it
<jcastro> I plan on it. :D
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think you can create the template spec on the wiki for now, but you don't need to fill it in just yet
<chrisccoulson> (i'm not sure other people have created them just yet)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I've seen a few
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what's the point of both blueprint + wiki?
<chrisccoulson> good question ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I just realized, with Seamonkey, if we upload early, we can't list the CVEs in the changelog
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, we normally just specify the USN, but we won't have one for seamonkey
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what to do about that actually
<micahg> jdstrand: ^^^
<jdstrand> normally we wait unitl seamonkey is public, and list the CVEs in the changelog
<jdstrand> alternatively, you could point to the MFSAs (but again, those aren't live until it is public)
<micahg> jdstrand: right, but we want to upload to security PPA for testing
<micahg> and we usually binary copy from teh security PPA
<jdstrand> micahg: sure. upload with ~test1 in the version, then when live strip ~test1 off the version
<jdstrand> after updating the changelog
<jdstrand> since there is no USN, I don't think we can just bypass the changelog
<micahg> jdstrand: k, we still have to build twice then, is that ok
<jdstrand> people need to know what is going on
<jdstrand> micahg: absolutely-- people need to be able to review the changes
<micahg> jdstrand: I don't want to exclude it, just wondering if there's another option besides building twice, but I guess there's not
<jdstrand> just ping me when read to pocket copy
<jdstrand> micahg: not really-- unless you have all the CVE references, but then mozilla probably wouldn't want you to make them public ;)
<jdstrand> it's different with the USN, cause we have a short cut
<jdstrand> no USNs for universe, so not really another way
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^^ ok by you?
<micahg> jdstrand: thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that sounds fine
<fta> jcastro, fyi, i've added evan to the chromium-team in lp a short while ago, so he can help as upstream. he sometimes helps on bugs, and reviews my changes, which is good
<BUGabundo_HIMYM> "wroberts1: to bad facebook didnt buy palm, then it would be facepalm"
<BUGabundo_HIMYM> lol
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I think I'll create the thunderbird-stable PPA anyways, we'll need it when 3.1 comes out
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are we going to have any time next week to work on this stuff or do people usually crash after teh sessions?
 * micahg made a mistake with Seamonkey 2...should have built without system cairo as xul191 + cairo 1.8.10 = crash city <-- chrisccoulson
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll look into it more tonight
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-06
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not too sure what happens after the sessions at UDS, this is my first time ;)
<chrisccoulson> brb, need to recover hard disk again :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: really, cool
<micahg> chrisccoulson: one more more thing to discuss when you get back
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you back?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i am
<chrisccoulson> that took a while to recover my laptop this time
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so Seamonkey is experiencing a bug with xul191, I just requested landing on the branch, it basically causes it to crash under some circumstances.  It's an issue with cairo 1.8.10 and xul191, so I'm wondering if it's something worth SRUing or if the release next week is soon enough
<chrisccoulson> the release next week is probably soon enough
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think we have 2 or 3 reports already, I figure, if it can land on 1.9.1.11 before release, we can include it as a patch, otherwise, I think we have to use in source cairo + our LCD patch
<chrisccoulson> hopefully we don't have to go down that route, as that's quite a big change in the stable release
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I figured that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I prepare stable branches for Seamonkey for the security PPA (Hardy, Jaunty, Karmic)?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do. that should be a fairly simple update, as it doesn't require updating anything else on the system
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so, those you can probably push to security PPA tomorrow, I guess 2.0.5 in Lucid with the crash issue isn't any worse than 2.0.4, so you can probably push that too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, you tag each release as released, but edit the changelog if changes are necessary?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's what i've been doing for the stable branches
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, but what about Seamonkey, since we have to spin again once it's released, should we tag still?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was going to append, ~pre1 to each of the builds for Seamonkey then after release, we can remove that
<chrisccoulson> ah, good point. we should probably tag those too if we're going to release them in the PPA
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was also wondering if we need to push the after release builds to PPA since, if we push straight to archive, they'll be available sooner for i386/amd64 (won't have to wait for all arches before pocket copy)
<chrisccoulson> that's true. the advantage with pocket copying though is we avoid version skew between arches, which is a problem when a package has some arch all binaries
<chrisccoulson> that tends to confuse users, as they can end up with a 2 hour period where they have an uninstallable package
<chrisccoulson> (assuming 2 hours is the frequency of the publisher runs)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<micahg> well, builders probably won't be too busy anyways, so it'll only be 8hrs after release or so
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the builders aren't doing much at the minute
<micahg> ah, 5 hrs, armel is the longest build
<micahg> so that's not too bad
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I might be able to get the list early and have the branches ready locally to push after release with the new changelog
<chrisccoulson> the release is going to happen at UDS next week isn't it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, perfect timing ;)
<chrisccoulson> at least with the ff364 update, it's just a case of pocket copying it to -security now
<micahg> but it's usually evening UTC when it's released, so it'll be after teh sessions are done for the dat
<micahg> *day
<chrisccoulson> during the beer drinking session s;)
<micahg> heh
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, but we need to do stable updates as well as ff35 will be released the same day and ff30 will be vulnerable
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sorry, will have to finish up SM stuff in the morning, fading fast
<BUGabundo_remote> triim triim, triim triim
<DASPRiD> anyone playing quakelive and noticing segfaults of firefox when trying to join a game?
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: FYI http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=43408
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm testing the SM2.0.5 tarball now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: seamonkey is building now
<micahg> locally
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<sebner> micahg: another TB related question, my old TB (already 0.3.x but just before the fresh-install) automatically limited my writing to 80chars when composing a mail. Just noticed that this isn't the case now
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, pushed your bug to the devs a few minutes ago, you already have a fix
<micahg> sebner: I think that's a setting somewhere
<micahg> but weird that it would change like that
<sebner> micahg: bah, just problem with a clean install :P
<sebner> *problems
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: fix?
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, there's a patch in the review queue now
<micahg> sebner: I can look for the setting later if you want
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, it's trivial, so it should land quickly
<sebner> micahg: would be nice, I'll search myself for now and let you know if I find it so you don't waste your time
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: great
<BUGabundo_remote> it keeps blowing my session :(
<micahg> sebner: will you be at UDS?
<sebner> micahg: unfortunately not, no time - no money .. sebner = poor student :D
<micahg> jcastro: if I subscribed, but participation isn't required, do I have to show up to the session?
<jcastro> no
<micahg> k, because I subscribe to 2 sessions at the same time and one of them I'm running :)
<micahg> my typing is getting worse
<fta> *sigh* i wanted to run the js benchmarks on all the builds of chromium beta, but launchpad no longer has them :(
<fta> not even the source tarballs, oh my, this is useless
<micahg> chrisccoulson: SM2.dev (head) and SM2.lucid branches pushed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I make SM2.hardy, .jaunty, .karmic on my way in to $WORK?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, feel free to do that if you get the chance
<DASPRiD> can it be that this bug is related to some firefox update? http://www.quakelive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=357899#post357899
<Mook_sb> DASPRiD: what version of firefox?
<DASPRiD> 3.6.3
<DASPRiD> thanks for the reminder, adding that to the bug report there
<DASPRiD> Mook_sb, looking into it?
<Mook_sb> DASPRiD: not really, but I know it's information useful for whoever does (because 3.6.4 has crazy out of process plugins if I remember correctly)
<DASPRiD> wasn't that 3.7?
<Mook_sb> no, see https://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/Firefox_3.6.4
<DASPRiD> i see
<DASPRiD> oh
<DASPRiD> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=559704
<DASPRiD> that bug is known
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 559704 in Quake Live "XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode fatal X11Error with quakelive [@ linux-gate.so@0x422]" [Normal,New]
<DASPRiD> Mook_sb, when did firefox 3.6.3 get into lucid? with the release or later?
<Mook_sb> DASPRiD: I have no clue - I just hang around here, I don't even really use ubuntu :p
<DASPRiD> lol :P
<DASPRiD> shame on you :)
<chrisccoulson> ff3.6.3 has been in lucid since release
<chrisccoulson> and you can test ff3.6.4 by downloading it from https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<chrisccoulson> ^^ Mook_sb / DASPRiD
<DASPRiD> ah, hm well i wait ;)
<DASPRiD> or…... maybe i try it in a few minutes ;)
<DASPRiD> chrisccoulson, i wonder, are there 64 builds of firefox i can just download and put somewhere, so that i do not disturb my package managment?
<chrisccoulson> DASPRiD, why not just use the PPA?
<DASPRiD> it upgrades my existing firefox then, right?
<chrisccoulson> DASPRiD, yeah, that's right
<DASPRiD> is it already a branded version with language packs?
<chrisccoulson> it is a branded version (it's the version that will be copied to lucid-security next week after the official 3.6.4 release)
<chrisccoulson> assuming there are no issues from testing
<chrisccoulson> the security updates sit in that PPA for testing until the official mozilla release, and then they are copied in to the archive
<chrisccoulson> so don't be afraid of using them ;)
<DASPRiD> aha! ^^
<DASPRiD> i always thought that security ppa is unbranded
<chrisccoulson> no, the security PPA is where we host what will likely become the official security updates
<chrisccoulson> but the current 3.6.4 in the PPA now is almost certainly going to be the one that is rolled out next week (i don't see us doing any more updates)
<DASPRiD> tho 3.6.4 is also a feature update ;)
<chrisccoulson> it is
<chrisccoulson> but that's going to be the case more and more with mozilla updates
<DASPRiD> alright, lemme check if 3.6.4 still crashes with quakelive
<chrisccoulson> you're running 64-bit aren't you?
<DASPRiD> i am
<DASPRiD> why do you ask?
<DASPRiD> hm nope, the bug is still present in 3.6.4
<chrisccoulson> you're mostly unaffected by the OOPP support, as long as you're using flash and nspluginwrapper from the archive
<chrisccoulson> it's only currently enabled for the standard flash player
<DASPRiD> i'm using 64 bit flash plugin
<DASPRiD> but i also tried to uninstall flash completly, still same crash
<chrisccoulson> well, that's ok for now as long as you don't notice any regressions from 3.6.3 -> 3.6.4 ;)
<DASPRiD> i would prefer progression… :P
<DASPRiD> chrisccoulson, but well, the lucid upgrade was kinda… bad… usually i have more minor bugs, but now i have three serious ones, quakelive not working, compiz/xorg + nvidia have high cpu usage and video playback stutters (probably due to pulseaudio issues)
<chrisccoulson> i'd suspect that the compiz/xorg high cpu and video playback issues are all video driver problems
<chrisccoulson> and the firefox crash is more than likely a plugin issue
<DASPRiD> the video plackback thing is a bit strange… one thing is: in the first 3 days after lucid upgrade, quakelive worked, when whatching a video, it was stuttering, when i played quakelive afterwards, the sound had a delay of about 2 seconds until i killed pulseaudio and restarted it
<DASPRiD> that bugs me even more, that quakelive was already working on lucid with 3.6.4 and suddently stopped working yesterday
<DASPRiD> that makes me feel that it isn't a firefox issue
<chrisccoulson> yeah, nothing has changed in firefox since a few days before release
<DASPRiD> nor has the quakelive plugin changes
<DASPRiD> hm, what about that one there? http://www.quakelive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49471
<DASPRiD> 0x00007ffff7ddaae3 in ?? () from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<DASPRiD> what is that file?
<chrisccoulson> thats part of glibc, and almost certainly not of any use in helping diagnose the problem
<DASPRiD> darn
<DASPRiD> interesting,m i deleted the quakelive folder, and it redownloaded the game content, now it works again
<DASPRiD> alright, two problems to go ;)
<chrisccoulson_> bah, my laptop has ground to a halt
<chrisccoulson_> i may as well try out quakelive on my desktop instead ;)
<DASPRiD> chrisccoulson, hehe
<micahg> chrisccoulson
<micahg> oops
<micahg> chrisccoulson: seamonkey branches are ready, but not tagged for stable releases, I test build lucid and hardy
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm not sure if we need a new version of devscripts or not for seamonkey
<micahg> *mozilla-devscripts
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I also started on teh SRU for gnome-shell
<ddecator> micahg: did you ever figure out if the "Report broken website" option was taken out on purpose?
<micahg> ddecator: no
 * micahg forgot
<micahg> ddecator: poke me later
<ddecator> micahg: alright, no problem, i've got other stuff to work on in the meantime, i just saw the bug in my inbox and thought i'd ask
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL @ darth vader http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ljFfL-mL70&feature=player_embedded
<ddecator> micahg: hm, is firefox supposed to offer the ubuntu language packs alongside its own installed languages when spellchecking (bug 576360) possibly a regression from bug 66015?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576360 in firefox "Firefox have double entries in menu for languages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576360
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66015 in firefox-3.5 "Duplicate spell checking dictionaries for every entry" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66015
<micahg> ddecator: no, it uses system dictionaries, the thing is Firefox is fixed, so it's no longer a Firefox issue, we need to clean that up for Maverick
<micahg> ddecator: or rather, Firefox has done all they are willing to do for the issue :)
<micahg> s/Firefox/Mozilla/
<ddecator> micahg: gotcha. so what should i do with the report?
<micahg> ddecator: low/triaged, tracking bug for multiple dictionaries
 * micahg thinks using the old one is like beating a dead horse, note the old bug and explain that Mozilla fixed their end
<ddecator> micahg: er, track which bug?
<micahg> ddecator: track the need to fix the multiple dictionaries
<micahg> the issue is symlinks on the system
<micahg> ddecator: we need a dictionary audit
<micahg> ccheney: are you going to be at UDS?
<ddecator> micahg: ok, i understand the issue, but are you saying to track another report?
<micahg> ddecator: well, the bug can be used to track the cleanup of the dictionary packages
<ddecator> micahg: ok, so is there anything i need to do on the report for that?
<micahg> ddecator: nope, just note it
<ddecator> micahg: ah, alright, got it. thanks. and one more quick question: firefox honors the gconf settings for whether it should show icons or not, but only after a restart. is that something that could be made instant? (bug 424711, not sure if i should just close it)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424711 in firefox "Ignore settings in Appearance of showing icons" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424711
 * micahg is looking
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^^ do you know if this is supposed to be immediate or after restart?
<micahg> ddecator: I remember there was a bug for when that was fixed so it would work, but I don't know about this one point
<ddecator> micahg: alright
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it should update immediately really
<micahg> ddecator: k, do you have the original bug where it was fixed, you can see if there's a bug blocking it on b.m.o
<micahg> ddecator: otherwise, I'll look later
<micahg> ddecator: so, mark the bug confirmed
<ddecator> micahg: i'll take a look after i respond to the rest of the bugs in my inbox
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-07
<ddecator> micahg: i couldn't find anything upstream or downstream related to it, but i need to get some dinner. i can look more later tonight, but if you know what search terms to use that'd be helpful
<micahg> ddecator: k, I'm sure I'm subscribed to it, so I'll check email later for it
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good, thanks
<ccheney> micahg: yes
<micahg> ccheney: should we have a session on dictionaries or can I roll it into the mozilla generic session or neither?
<ccheney> micahg: as i understand it rene is planning on dropping the backwards compat symlinks altogether soon in Debian
<ccheney> micahg: enchant still hasn't been ported to use the new dir on Ubuntu
<micahg> ccheney: ok, so we don't need anything specific?
<ccheney> micahg: probably not, we just need to make sure someone makes certain to get all the dictionaries updated in this cycle and prod Rene to drop the backwards compat asap
<ccheney> micahg: that way we don't have to maintain a delta to drop the compat bits
<micahg> ccheney: would it be ok if I add that to the mozilla generic work tasks?
<ccheney> micahg: sounds ok to me assuming no one else has objections :)
 * ccheney isn't going to be working on mozilla this cycle but can help with the dictionary stuff if needed
<ccheney> its pretty straightforward what to do though
<ccheney> everything needs to be in hunspell as xx_YY (iirc) and nothing under myspell once backwards compat is dropped
<ccheney> i assume rene will probably update the policy to reflect that once he is ready to do it
<ccheney> dropping xx-YY should be doable at any time though afaik
<micahg> ccheney: added to whiteboard :)
<micahg> ccheney: should I subscribe you?
<ccheney> thats fine
<micahg> ccheney: thanks
<ccheney> my flight leaves about 7pm on saturday, still need to buy some new clothes and pack
<ccheney> micahg: are you going to be at UDS?
<micahg> ccheney: yes
<ccheney> ok, see you there then :)
<micahg> ccheney: yep :)
<ddecator> micahg: poke
 * micahg hides
<ddecator> micahg: you told me to poke you later, but idk if you actually meant tonight still, haha
<micahg> ddecator: I did
<micahg> ddecator: is this it upstream: mozilla 504275
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 504275 in Menus "Bookmark favicon images with menus_have_icons=false" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=504275
<ddecator> micahg: oh, i saw that one, but didn't think it was what i was looking for since it just mentions favicons
 * micahg isn't sure what the bug is
<ddecator> haha, i'll look at it
<micahg> ddecator: is it the desktop menu that has the icon?
<micahg> or is this in the app?
<ddecator> micahg: the impression i had was that the menus showed icons when the menus_have_icons=false was set, but i guess it works, firefox just needs to be restarted for it to happen
<micahg> ddecator: icons in the menus inside firefox?
<ddecator> micahg: right
 * ddecator looks at lp bug
<ddecator> in Terminal or Liferea icons from menu disappers but in firefox are still
<ddecator> heh, he's slovak
<micahg> ddecator: you've confirmed this on trunk right?
<ddecator> micahg: i think i did (been a while since i tested) let me test it right now
<micahg> ddecator: k, I got the ok to file upstream
<micahg> and I can't find a dupe
<ddecator> micahg: alright, setting it to false does work (except for bookmarks, but i think that's what the favicon bug was about, favicons stay), but it does require restarting ff
<ddecator> oddly, i still have icons in Places and Applications...might be fixed by logging out and back in, not sure
<micahg> ddecator: what about other apps?
<ddecator> micahg: terminal and nautilus change instantly
<micahg> what about liferea, rhythmbox?
<ddecator> one sec
<ddecator> micahg: they also change instantly
<micahg> ddecator: k, can you please file the bug on bgo, use the same category as mozilla 415810
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 415810 in Widget: Gtk "Respect the user's settings of icons in menus" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415810
<ddecator> micahg: it's a gnome issue?
<micahg> ddecator: oops
<micahg> I meant bmo :)
 * micahg is tired
<ddecator> haha, i wondered
<ddecator> btw, i'm going to build the latest songbird daily tonight to see if it still builds alright
<micahg> ddecator: please give me the bug number when done
<ddecator> micahg: sure thing, i'm filling it out right now (got caught in a political discussion, sorry haha)
<micahg> heh, k, I"ll be on about another half hour
<ddecator> mozilla 564357
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 564357 in Widget: Gtk "GTK icon settings for menus are not honored until Firefox is restarted" [Trivial,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=564357
<ddecator> micahg: want me to link it to the downstream report?
<micahg> ddecator: k
<ddecator> micahg: ...is that a yes? haha
<micahg> You can link LP, I'll add the LP bug to bmo
<ddecator> good deal. thanks
<micahg> ddecator: BTW, you might want to be explicit when mentioning software not in the archive in LP (i.e. Firefox 3.7a5 from the Mozilla Daily PPA) as well as archive version if applicable, when upstreaming, trunk is what counts generally for reporting, but it's also good to know how many releases back are affected by an issue
<ddecator> micahg: alright, i'll keep that in mind. should i add that or call it good this time?
<micahg> ddecator: I think it's ok this time
<ddecator> micahg: alright. i'll definitely remember that for next time though
<micahg> ddecator: take a look at the profile_pluginreg file attached to bug 576756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576756 in firefox "Firefox reports wrong version of Flash Player installed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576756
<ddecator> micahg: i did. did i miss something?
<micahg> ddecator: what version of flash does it show?
<ddecator> Flash 9.0 r124
<micahg> also, user gave flash versions in the description
<ddecator> micahg: right, he says everything says flash 9, but that he saw it say flash 10 had been installed
<ddecator> so i didn't know if synaptic would show 9 or 10
<micahg> ddecator: right, you can see in the plugin_reg file what firefox sees (i.e. 9), you can see what's installed with apt-cache policy as well as synaptic
<ddecator> micahg: ooooooooooh, i didn't see that in the apport info..
<micahg> ddecator: that was teh user :)
<ddecator> micahg: ...in the terminal output
<micahg> ddecator: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-browser-apport/ in case you're interested
<ddecator> micahg: should i "participate" in that?
<micahg> ddecator: you can if you want to remotely, but it'll be 4 in the morning on Wed :)
<ddecator> micahg: heh, i just meant subscribe to it, i doubt i'll be up that early on wednesday
<ddecator> micahg: btw, any suggestions for that bug report, i'm at a loss atm
<micahg> ddecator: k, that's fine
<micahg> ddecator: possible manual installation of flash at some point?
<ddecator> micahg: could be...i'll ask
<ddecator> micahg: if i try to subscribe to the blueprint, it says "participation essential" so should i just not subscribe to it?
<micahg> ddecator: don't check the box
<ddecator> micahg: says it's required
<micahg> ddecator: no, checking the box means required
<micahg> ddecator: I'll subscribe you
<ddecator> micahg: ah, gotcha. haha, thanks
<micahg> ddecator: I wonder if that bug is because of a flash alternative
<ddecator> micahg: like gnash or something?
<micahg> no, that's not it, it would just move where it would be
 * micahg checks files in gnash
<ddecator> i did see another bug that had swfdec-mozilla installed that was 9, and flash installed that was 10
<micahg> ddecator: yes, but you can see what it is in the filename
<micahg> ddecator: you're correct about the version
<ddecator> micahg: true...i'll just ask if he ever installed it manually for now. if not, i'll look more into other possibilities
<BUGabundo_remote> Say Guud Bye to the Sun, say Hello to the rain :O
<ddecator> haha, hey BUGabundo_remote
<Greenery> my firefox kde integration for kubuntu 10.04 is not working. I did install kmozillahelper and still no integration
<rethus> where can i set that thunderbird don't use -- in front of a signature?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi:
<jdstrand> 07:21 < pitti> jdstrand: looks safe to me, I think it's fine to include it
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I know it took awhile, but I finally got an answer :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: (that is regarding the now 5 apparmor commits)
<jdstrand> http://people.canonical.com/~jamie/ff36-apparmor.diff.txt
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - thanks. i've uploaded the latest version to the u-m-s PPA now though, so i'm not sure if we'll get the changes in to this release, or wait until 3.6.5
<chrisccoulson> i wasn't planning to do another upload now before UDS
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i wanted to discuss how we're going to handle the ff3.6 rollout for hardy / jaunty at some point when you have some time
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: re new upload-- understood, but we are at least clear for next time. if you do another upload, please add the fixes
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: perhaps you can drop into one of the security team roundtables (first thing in the mornings) at UDS
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: and we can discuss the ff36 rollout
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, sure, that sounds good
<micahg> jdstrand: can I come too?
<jdstrand> micahg: absolutely
<jdstrand> you two drop by a roundtable one morning-- it is open to anyone
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm just about to get the seamonkey updates uploaded
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I guess I'll have to poke upstream about the xul191+cairo issue over the weekend
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that one is a bit of a pain, but i'd rather not convert to in-source cairo just for that. hopefully we can resolve it in the next security update
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm still hoping to get it in this update :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's still possible. we can still do another PPA upload before the release
<chrisccoulson> but i want to try and get as much as possible in to the PPA today with UDS being next week
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, unfortunately, Thunderbird hasn't been tagged yet
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a shame
<micahg> chrisccoulson: when do you leave?
<chrisccoulson> i leave on sunday afternoon, but i wasn't planning to work tomorrow
<micahg> ah, ok, me too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, if I catch it Sat night or Sun morning, I'll try to get it ready so you just have to push a couple buttons at UDS :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll also try to the have SRU for gjs and gnome-shell ready in a couple hours
<chrisccoulson> micahg - excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> is there a bug report for that btw?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't think I filed one yet
 * micahg checks
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. we will need one for that
<chrisccoulson> i can approve the lucid nomination for that too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can I put both on the same bug?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, both on the same bug is fine
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bug 576991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576991 in gnome-shell "Add a wrapper for LD_LIBRARY_PATH to gnome-shell so we don't have to rebuild gjs for xulrunner updates" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576991
<chrisccoulson> micahg - excellent, thanks
<thekorn> hi, does anybody have a sample Makefile for a xpcom component for FF3 written in c++?
<thekorn> I somehow fail to do the linking correctly, with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thekorn/%2Bjunk/sampleextension/annotate/head:/Makefile I get a couple of undefined symbols
<chrisccoulson> thekorn - you could check something like chmsee, which uses the xpcom standalone glue
<chrisccoulson> (i've not looked at what you're trying to do yet though - i probably won't have time to this week)
<thekorn> chrisccoulson, no worries, thanks for your help
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - we're planning to roll out nss 3.12.6 to hardy/jaunty at some point aren't we?
<chrisccoulson> i'm just wondering whether nows the right time to do it
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to update seamonkey in hardy/jaunty to 2.0.5, and it needs the latest NSS
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I think the friday before UDS is not optimal
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's probably not the best time then
<chrisccoulson> i could get that in to the PPA though couldn't i?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: feel free to put it in the ppa
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I am not keen on a usn on it for next week though
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - that's fine, just as long as i can start getting other things which depend on it in to the PPA
<chrisccoulson> (eg, ff36)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - do we use a new USN for that, or the one that was used for karmic? (USN-927-2)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: our previous agreement was that we would not update nss in hardy-jaunty until firefox in those releases was updated to ff36 (which uses the embedded nss)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: -2. but you don't have to reference it in the changelog
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: remember, we only preassign USNs for mozilla products where they don't give us the info beforehand
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's fine. i'll get that in to the PPA this evening then
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: with the new nss, we'll need to verify to not introduce the regressions on hardy-jaunty for bug #559881 and bug #559918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559881 in nss "libnss3-1d 3.12.6-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 breaks ssl/fips support in firefox" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559918 in thunderbird "Thunderbird cannot initialize the security component when libnss3-0d 3.12.6 is installed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559918
<jdstrand> the first should be fixed by waiting on ff36 aiui
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, i'll make sure of that. the last bug should be mitigated by the fact that we're going to update tb to tb3.0.x soon too
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so tbird may need an update for hardy-jaunty to handle the new nss, iirc
<jdstrand> ok
<chrisccoulson> well, i think the plan is to update tb too
<jdstrand> yeah, this is way to much to soordinate/test/etc during UDS
<chrisccoulson> i need to check with asac though (2.0.0.x is EOL now)
<jdstrand> but I have no problems with you doing your work in the security ppa
<micahg> chrisccoulson: unfortunately, gnome-shell fix is not easy, I'm having mozjs issues during build
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I suggest we rebuild gjs this time and fix it before 1.9.2.5
<LLStarks> okay
<LLStarks> across 50 different fresh installs of ubuntu over the past year, not once has the plugin installer ever worked for me
<LLStarks> what gives?
<LLStarks> flash always fails
<LLStarks> java always fails
<LLStarks> what am i doing wrong?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any last thoughts before I go offline?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: please send an e-mail if you need me to do anything before Monday
<LLStarks> wow
<LLStarks> i know why the plugin installer always fails
<LLStarks> it needs a pristine sources.list in order to work
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-08
<arhcnagle> hey, I'm finding that for some users on my system, since upgrading to 10.04, thunderbird won't start.  for myself, I've gone as far as blowing away all my mozilla config directories and using -safe-mode:
<arhcnagle> friday% rm -Rf .mozilla .mozilla-thunderbird .thunderbird*
<arhcnagle> zsh: no matches found: .thunderbird*
<arhcnagle> friday% cd /usr/bin
<arhcnagle> friday% ./thunderbird -safe-mode
<arhcnagle> Segmentation fault
<arhcnagle> the one common thing with the failing users is that their accounts are in LDAP and their home directories are under /home/user/<username>
<arhcnagle> (the ldap setup is a vanilla slapd under 8.04 and generic pam-ldap / nss-ldap )
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-09
<ddecator> not sure if anyone is here since most of you are probably on your way to UDS, but there have been quite a few bug reports saying that people cannot download add-ons for firefox. the solutions on the mozilla site haven't worked, and nobody has a firewall setup or anything. most are lucid but not all. event other browsers can't download the addons. #firefox said they haven't heard of any issues for others, so idk if it's a server issue o
<ddecator> people have said that they can download the addons if they use a different computer on their same network..
<ddecator> s/event/even
<ddecator> bug 573404
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 573404 in firefox "Firefox is unable to download add-ons (download error -228)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573404
<ddecator> anyone up for testing songbird for me?
<micahg> ddecator: when I get back from UDS we'll work on getting the daily PPA rolling again
<ddecator> oh hey micahg, didn't think you'd be getting on, haha. i have it on my personal PPA right now, wanted to see if i could get someone to test it and make sure it works on other systems besides mine
<ddecator> micahg: and sounds good
<asac_> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<sebner> michave you already found the TB option for me? ^^
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-02
<chrisccoulson> good job you don't use epiphany, you need nspluginwrapper to use flash on *all* architectures ;)
<chrisccoulson> (even i386)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: huh?
<Omega> I think he means that epiphany uses nspluginwrapper even if you're on i386.
 * micahg knew about konqueror, but didn't think epiphany did that
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yes, epiphany does that now because it uses gtk3
<chrisccoulson> and you can't run gtk2 / gtk3 in the same process
<chrisccoulson> so, flash player is blacklisted in epiphany
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok
<j1mc> fta -just wanted to say 'thanks' for all of the mozilla and chromium work.  :)
<fta2> micahg, sorry but i plan to shut the bot down.
<micahg> fta2: can you please keep it going until the end of the month?  we'll see if we can find somewhere else to house it
<fta2> micahg, you already asked me that 2 cycles ago, and nothing changed since
<micahg> fta2: that was chrisccoulson's task that never materialized
<micahg> I wanted to run it on my server, then we thought we might be able to get it in the canonical DC somewhere
<Omega> what bot? what does it do?
<chrisccoulson> yes, we can do it from the datacenter. do you want me to do that?
<chrisccoulson> just let me know what I need to do ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm seriously tired today, I wish my daughter did not wake at 5.30
<fta2> well, i don't plan on maintaining the code either
<fta2> i wrote that in 2007, no one ever helped, now i'm done with it
<micahg> Omega: https://launchpad.net/drobotik
<micahg> fta2: I wasn't aware that it needed a lot of maintenance
<Omega> that does seem like it would be helpful
<fta2> it doesn't, expect for respins/branch renames/new dists
<fta2> Omega, it helped spread millions of builds
<fta2> but it competes with the launchpad recipes so no one ever cared to help me
<chrisccoulson> well, i'd still rather use your bot ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's been pretty reliable, there's no compelling reason to change that tbh
<chrisccoulson> launchpad doesn't offer any additional benefit
<micahg> fta2: BTW, I think we're going to start pushing chromium arm separately, so we have faster turnaround
<fta2> micahg, too late for me, i'm also done with those
<fta2> i've been complaining about that for years
<fta2> that's the main reason why i'm retiring of ubuntu
<micahg> fta2: well, I just started handling it 2 months ago and I saw this was a way I can help
<micahg> fta: re default browser setting for chromium, it's still broke in natty
<fta> wfm
<micahg> well, on a clean install it doesn't, I cannot click set as default and make it go away
 * micahg will hunt for/update a bug later
<fta> feel free to fix it, i won't, i'm backing off
<micahg> I'll track it and report upstream
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-03
<Omega> We get to keep Firefox in Oneiric :) https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-default-browser
<micahg> Omega: that's the idea :)
<fta2> this blueprint is b*t
<fta2> no modern browser has an engine stable for 6 months.
<micahg> fta2: the premise was we don't necessarily need a "modern browser" as the default
<fta2> if one doesn't get an update in 6 months, it's sure full of vulnerability, no one should ever want to have that installed
<fta2> -ty+ties
<micahg> fta2: no, the idea was to use webkit which we plan to do stable branch releases for as the backend so security isn't a concern
<fta2> ok, so it's definitely a good time for me to find another distro then
<micahg> fta2: don't worry, I cancelled the session
<fta2> "security isn't a concern" is not my definition of a good distro
<micahg> fta2: huh?  it's most definitely a concern, I said it wasn't a concern because I'll be backporting security patches from webkit trunk to the stable releases, not that it would be ignored
<micahg> sorry for not being more clear, It's 1 AM here
<fta2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10746888#post10746888  :(
<micahg> fta2: well, we would need to know what toolchain/compile flags google uses to do some type of real world comparison
<micahg> fta2: maybe check with upstream if they have any tricks you can use in your packages
<fta2> they don't, everything is in the gyp files
<fta2> but our toolchain sucks more and more release after release
<micahg> fta2: also, is it a specific release that's slower?
<micahg> if we can pinpoint the regressions, we can try to get them fixed
 * micahg is hoping 4.6 to be good
<micahg> *gcc-4.6
<micahg> I'm noticing better performance from chromium as the releases progress
<fta2> why would it? we hardern more and more stuff, making the whole desktop slower
<fta2> it = gcc 4.6
<fta2> natty is way slower than maverick here
<fta2> itself slower than lucid
<fta2> etc
<micahg> well, the optimizations the compiler does with each release gets better as well, so hopefully that balances out
<fta2> obviously not
<micahg> desktop performance is the focus of one of the sessions at UDS
<micahg> phoronix also posted some stats on speed regressions, I think this will be a focus for oneiric and the LTS
<micahg> fta2: if you find we need something to make chromium faster, let me know and I"ll see what I can do
<fta2> it's easy to test. grab the same version built with different toolchains and test. the 4 ppas are good candidates. exact same packaging
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - regarding the default-browser blueprint, see my responses to the discussion on the ubuntu-desktop list ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - have you tried dissecting the chrome binary btw (with objdump and readelf). you might be able to have a guess at some of the major compiler and link flags from doing that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nope
<chrisccoulson> is chromium built with -pie?
 * micahg forgot if we reenabled, checking
<chrisccoulson> i'm guessing chromium is pie, and chrome isn't
<chrisccoulson> woah
<chrisccoulson> chrome: Relocation section '.rela.dyn' at offset 0x2f680 contains 318 entries:
<chrisccoulson> chromium: Relocation section '.rela.dyn' at offset 0x1db60 contains 214625 entries:
<micahg> yep, with -pie
<chrisccoulson> there is something fundamentally different with how we build chromium.
<micahg> except on ARM I think
<chrisccoulson> yeah, pie is a big killer there
<chrisccoulson> the difference in the amount of relocations is pretty awful
<chrisccoulson> that's not just a minor toolchain quirk ;)
<micahg> well, unless we can make PIE more efficient, there's not much we can do about that
<chrisccoulson> there isn't a way to make PIE efficient. it's a performance killer by design
<chrisccoulson> every access to a global variable goes via the GOT
<chrisccoulson> and every function call via the PLT
<chrisccoulson> which is pretty wasteful
<chrisccoulson> comparing the binaries could turn in to an interesting little experiment
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, the tradeoff would be to link to more libs instead of having one huge binary, another speed killer
<chrisccoulson> well, one huge binary is actually a performance benefit when you're not using -pie
<chrisccoulson> with -pie, it doesn't make much difference
<chrisccoulson> this is why mozilla ships fennec as one big binary on android :)
<chrisccoulson> when you're linking against external libs, the number of relocations the linker needs to do increases, and that isn't cheap
<chrisccoulson> but in the -pie case, that doesn't really matter, because you already do all those relocations
<chrisccoulson> i'd be interested to see a chromium build without -pie, just to see the difference :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can kick one off locally tomorrow, I need to finish thunderbird now
<chrisccoulson> that's ok, i can do it here later
<chrisccoulson> we also use BIND_NOW in ubuntu, which is a startup time killer
<chrisccoulson> especially with apps that have a lot of relocations (like firefox and chromium) :)
<chrisccoulson> which is probably one reason why upstream mozilla builds start significantly faster than our builds ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: could we build with static libs and optimize at build time so it can all be loaded quickly (PGO?)
<chrisccoulson> it's not going to make much of a difference with -pie ;)
<chrisccoulson> and PGO doesn't really improve loading speed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: would help with start time though, wouldn't it?
<chrisccoulson> well, when I tried PGO here, it didn't really change startup time
<micahg> hmm, that could be because we have PIE enabled w/dynamic libs + BIND_NOW like you said
<fta2> chrisccoulson, i tried ff4 on android, it's way slower than the stock browser. start time is at least 10 times slower on my tablet
<fta2> chrisccoulson, and btw, i really don't think pie does any good to chromium. there's already the sandbox
<fta2> btw, i do a static build, like upstream, hence the huge binary
<fta2> the only difference is PIE, maybe ld-gold (not sure)
<fta2> and of course, they use an older toolchain (used to be hardy)
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - yeah, ff4 on android isn't fast
<xjjk> hello, somewhat OT
<xjjk> is there a PPA containing only Firefox Aurora builds?
<xjjk> instead of nightlies
<chrisccoulson> xjjk, no. in any case, they're pretty much nightly anyway, aren't they?
<chrisccoulson> chromium (no -pie) - Relocation section '.rela.dyn' at offset 0x1d0c0 contains 412 entries (versus 214625 for -pie)
<chrisccoulson> ouch ;)
<chrisccoulson> bug 776355 - wtf?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 776355 in firefox "commercial image in background of firefox 3.6.17" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776355
<chrisccoulson> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<chrisccoulson> asac - the patch we carry for mozilla bug 467766 is causing mozilla bug 654099 :(
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 467766 in Preferences: Backend "user settings for pref keys with defaults in extension get reset on upgrade" [Normal,Assigned: ] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=467766
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 654099 in Firefox Sync: Backend "intl.accept_languages is being set to non-localized value chrome://global/locale/intl.properties" [Normal,New: ] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=654099
<xjjk> chrisccoulson: I didn't think so? thought they were better-tested nightlies
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I thought that first one was mostly fixed for 4.0, maybe we can just drop it?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure, i don't think anything has changed there
<micahg> chrisccoulson: re commercial image bug> I asked for a screenshot
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I remember having to fuzz that patch at one point, also, when you did the 4.0 upgrade, you fuzzed it as well
<micahg> so, the logic changed a bit, but idk if it was actually fixed
<chrisccoulson> no, i doubt it's fixed it, as it's a fundamental issue with the way it works (and a long term fix would probably go elsewhere too)
<jcastro> fta: ok so that download progress thing looks niiiiiiiiiice.
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: you're behind now!
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/unityfox.png ?
<chrisccoulson> and see my post to the ayatana list too ;)
<jcastro> yeah!
<fta> jcastro, indeed
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg05617.html
<chrisccoulson> basically, i need some design input really ;)
<jcastro> yeah
<chrisccoulson> and mpt suggested last week that the way we indicate progress on the launcher could be improved
<jcastro> I think 2 is correct, download only
<jcastro> and for 3, just wiggle at the end
<jcastro> that makes the icon shake out a bit to indicate that you're done and turns the home button blue
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i agree. i'm just not sure it's clear what the progressbar represents from a browser :)
<jcastro> yeah
<fta> jcastro, did you have a chance to check my bug from yesterday?
<jcastro> I have not
<jcastro> I have been slammed with UDS planning
<jcastro> I haven't even been able to check the appmenu bug with trevino
<fta> ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: about the mozilla patches, I was originally thinking about dropping the prefs patch, but is that a valid tradeoff to drop prefs in favor of have the default language correct?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah. the prefs issues is an edge-case
<chrisccoulson> the language issue makes it pretty much unusable, and for no obvious reason :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, go ahead and drop it then
<chrisccoulson> it happened to me too, and all google sites become unusable (i can't understand cherokee)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: since it's not a regression over release, I can't push through -security, but we could SRU it
<chrisccoulson> and you need to be about to understand cherokee to change your language back to english in google ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there's a link to use google in english ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, that's ok, i've got another change to do a SRU for too
<chrisccoulson> micahg, is there? i didn't notice that
<chrisccoulson> all i got was an unusable page :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we can try to figure out a better way to fix it, but it would likely involve a more intrusive patch
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll add a google search page to QRT so we can catch it in the future
<chrisccoulson> in any case, the current patch breaks a public mozilla API, so we really shouldn't have it in the first place ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/69336194/googlehome.png ;)
<chrisccoulson> actually, this one is more valid: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/69336109/searchresult.png
<chrisccoulson> the first screenshot is just someone manually using cherokee
<chrisccoulson> the second one is a result of the bug
<micahg> weird, I got a link for english on mine
<chrisccoulson> 1 second, i will try and see if i can get google to automatically pick the wrong language again
<chrisccoulson> micahg, hmm, there's no link to use english here :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> so, i definitely think we should regress the other bug to fix this one
<chrisccoulson> it sucks, but i think this one is worse
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it would be nice if we have a better fix before we push to lucid/maverick
<Omega> chrisccoulson: Do you want me to ask the firefox ux people what they think of unityfox?
<chrisccoulson> Omega, do you know them?
<Omega> yes
<chrisccoulson> well, i'd certainly like to know what their thoughts are for download progress indication in general
<chrisccoulson> i don't like the current download progress window ;)
<chrisccoulson> but i don't think integrating it with the unity launcher is a substitute for that
<chrisccoulson> which is why i'm stuck ;)
<Omega> Alright, I'll mention it on IRC, if it sparks some interest I'll post it on the mailing list :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<fta> http://www.netmarketshare.com/browser-market-share.aspx?qprid=1
<Omega> chrisccoulson: Do separate firefox windows use separate download lists?
<chrisccoulson> Omega, no
<kbrosnan> on non-untiy firefox, no
<Omega> chrisccoulson: What is the multiple firefox problem?
<Omega> (Err, I mean, I don't see how having multiple instances of firefox open complicates the matter)
<chrisccoulson> Omega, in unity, all firefox windows are represented by a single icon on the launcher
<chrisccoulson> the multiple windows case is not a problem, as there is only one process talking to the launcher
<chrisccoulson> but, if you run multiple instances of firefox, then you can have several processes all trying to control progress indicators on the launcher
<chrisccoulson> i guess that's a design flaw in unity though ;)
<chrisccoulson> niiiiice, i just tried the chromium implementation too :)
<Omega> chrisccoulson: Ah, yes, that does seem like a design flaw.
<Omega> You should raise that issue on the mailing list.
<chrisccoulson> Omega, which mailing list?
<chrisccoulson> i'll probably just grab the guy working on launcher design at UDS :)
<Omega> ayatana would probably be the most appropriate
<Omega> Because it needs design thought.
<Omega> They can take it into different directions, maybe spawning more icons when different processes want to use the launcher, or having multiple progress indications
<Omega> chrisccoulson: Are you at UDS?
<chrisccoulson> Omega, i will be, from sunday night
<Omega> Fun :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm looking forward to it ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, it's always a busy week
<chrisccoulson> and we've got lots of things to figure out, like, how we support firefox in the distro ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: i've been thinking about that - the behaviour should be the same as Chromium, no?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, in general, or just for the launcher bits?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm - maybe I didn't read enough scrollback.  I just assumed you were talking about how you were going to deal with the new release cycle
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: if that's not the case, ignore me. ;)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, i misunderstood entirely there
<chrisccoulson> different conversation ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> yes, it should be mostly the same i guess
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, our main bottleneck is going to be because of how we distribute translations
<chrisccoulson> because we bundle them with our language packs, which are built using an export from launchpad
<m_conley> I see (I think)
<chrisccoulson> and we don't want the security team being stuck testing 10s of new language packs for 100s of applications every few weeks ;)
<chrisccoulson> and i still have no idea how long firefox 4 is going to be supported :/
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to upgrade all our users to it, but i don't want to do it before i know we're fully prepared for dealing with faster releases
 * m_conley nods
<chrisccoulson> but if firefox 4 is supported for another 6 months or so, then that gives us plenty of time
<chrisccoulson> if it's only until firefox 5 is released, then we'd be screwed ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: just checked - it's 6 months after FF5 is released.  Minimum.
<micahg> m_conley: is that info public somewhere, I've trying to find timetables for weeks
<m_conley> micahg: I literally just walked over to some Firefox people and asked.  I have no idea if it's on a wiki anywhere.  It probably should be.  :/
 * micahg feels bad dropping conkeror now :(
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i wouldn't worry. we'd kill it anyway ;)
<chrisccoulson> we shouldn't be spending time on things like that really
<micahg> well, I'd like to see if we come up with a xul plan at UDS or not
<chrisccoulson> drop it and stick it in a PPA ;)
<chrisccoulson> tbh, there's not much left in the archive using it now
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602927/
<chrisccoulson> and conkeror is already gone
<chrisccoulson> python-gtkmozembed is going anyway
<chrisccoulson> chmsee has a patch for a webkit port somewhere. it needs it anyway, as it uses gtkmozembed
<chrisccoulson> google-gadgets has gone already
<micahg> fennec will move to internal xul I think
<chrisccoulson> why are these all still in my apt cache?
<chrisccoulson> these went weeks ago :)
<chrisccoulson> dehydra only uses spidermonkey
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I still have a few universe packages to port to mozjs
<chrisccoulson> that only really leaves instantbird, mozplugger and xiphos
 * micahg thought xiphos was being ported to webkit
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure
<chrisccoulson> that's not the sort of application i use regularly ;)
<micahg> I'll talk to the instantbird devs, might want to switch that to internal xul as well
<micahg> or kill
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too fussed about that
<chrisccoulson_> ok, firefox uploaded to natty-proposed
<BUGabundo> evening
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: heh, that's not something we do often :)
<Omega> chrisccoulson_: They say it covers the most iconic part of the logo.
<Omega> chrisccoulson_: this is what she said:
<Omega> <@Boriss> Tim: it and the notification number cover the most iconic parts of the logo,
<Omega> <@Boriss> as a simple progress indicator it's not bad.  i'd just change it if i were designing it with only firefox logo in mind :)
<Omega> chrisccoulson_: maybe this is a good thing to mention to mpt, a possible alternative would be to place the progress bar on top of the icon (kind of like how firefox indicates page load progress)
<ripps> huh... chromium from the dev ppa keeps freezing 10 seconds after it starts. I even tried starting it in incognito in case an extension was causing it, but no difference.
<ripps> it's barely using any cpu too, it just stops doing anything
<ripps> I have to kill it using xkill
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-04
<ripps> [8435:8566:12169238865:ERROR:x509_certificate_nss.cc(594)] No EV Policy Tag
<fdfdsf> hello
<fdfdsf> may i ask, it's there any problems with daily builds???
<fdfdsf> (or maybe the daily ppa is not this: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa anymore ???)
<Omega> fdfdsf: what is the problem?
<micahg> fdfdsf: they're broke ATM
<micahg> fdfdsf: hopefully the dailies will work tonight
<Omega> hah, the irony :>
<LLStarks> bug 776930
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 776930 in unity "Attempted mouse-overs for the Firefox back button and Find box close button will bring up the Launcher (Fitts's Law)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776930
<LLStarks> usability bugs are always fun
<LLStarks> increasing hover time for the launcher might work as a solution
<fta> Omega, dailies are unlikely to get fixed anytime soon, builders shortage
<micahg> fta: will it break anything with your bot if I delete stuff in the mozilla PPA?
<fta> no
<micahg> k, I'll remove a few things from the queue then :)
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, when you open unity bugs, there's no need to also open a firefox task at the same time
<LLStarks> okay
<chrisccoulson> i get enough bug mail as it is, and it means extra work for me ;)
<chrisccoulson> (when i have to go to the bug and mark it invalid in firefox) ;)
<LLStarks> sorry. i'll leave things as unity unless ayatana guys suggest otherwise
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, sure. if there is any unity bug which generally does break firefox in a bad way, then feel free to let me know
<chrisccoulson> (and in that case, tracking it in firefox might be appropriate)
<chrisccoulson> but bug 776930 is really just a general unity design issue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 776930 in unity "Attempted mouse-overs for the Firefox back button and Find box close button will bring up the Launcher (Fitts's Law)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776930
<chrisccoulson> Omega, thanks for the feedback btw (sorry, it was quite late for me when you commented last night)
<chrisccoulson> wth is going on with PPA's this week? "amd64 	6 	1624 jobs (two days) "
<fta> chrisccoulson, same as each cycle, they redirect builders to do something else
<fta> chrisccoulson, but it's getting worse, with tons of dailies, incl X and tons of flavors of kernels, and the zillions recipes
<DannyButterman> Hi there
<DannyButterman> How can I make attachment drag n drop working in ubuntu thunderbird ?
<DannyButterman> By the way, I should mention that drag n drop for attached files doesn't work in ubuntu thunderbird (at least with an IMAP account)
<DannyButterman> Hello ? Someone ?
<micahg> PPA builders are back \o/
<DannyButterman> Hi there
<DannyButterman> Am I all alone ?
<micahg> DannyButterman: you disappeared
<micahg> DannyButterman: there's a bug in 3.1.x that affects drag and drop attachments with spaces
<DannyButterman> micagh: I've experienced this issue with even earlier versions of thunderbird, I think. Nothing to do with the IMAP account so ?
<micahg> DannyButterman: yeah, nothing to do with IMAP AFAIK
<DannyButterman> micahg: I can certify it applies to *all* attachments. Not only those with spaces in their names.
<micahg> DannyButterman: hmm, might be another bug
<DannyButterman> micagh: I've just retried it, just to be sure, and nothing to do with spaces in attachment names. It also affects all accounts, IMAP, POP... It must be a known bug, I run a lot of ubuntu boxes, all have the same issue
<DannyButterman> micahg, not micagh, sorry
<micahg> DannyButterman: feel free to file a new bug or search for an old one on launchpad
<DannyButterman> micahg: Ok, done. Oddly the bug thread describes different symptoms, ranging from 2007 to now. My issue is among the lasts.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, perhaps this article should specify that the extension is experimental - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/unityfox-plugin-for-firefox-puts-download-progress-on-the-unity-launcher/ ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-05
<LLStarks> chrisccoulson, i just did a fresh install of natty and dist'd up to oneiric. en-GB seems to be superseding en-US again.
<LLStarks> for spellchecking and the like
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/ubufox/trunk/revision/232 ;)
<LLStarks> btw, do you have the time for the critical mozillateam meeting(s) at uds?
<LLStarks> that would explain things
<chrisccoulson> huh?
<chrisccoulson> what do you mean?
<LLStarks> the commit you posted that would fix the problem
<LLStarks> i remember the dictionary behavior changes being suggested during the natty cycle but i guess i forgot about them
<LLStarks> unityfox is sweet. i'm still annoyed that unitybird is restricted to 3.3. i still have the 0.1 version that works with 3.1 but i can't find an xpi of 0.2 anywhere
<LLStarks> are there any uds blueprints for the team or is the big one "chromium vs firefox"
<LLStarks> and tb vs evo
<micahg> LLStarks: there never was a chromium vs firefox
<Omega> LLStarks: There's one for the new firefox release schedule
<micahg> LLStarks: the 2 blueprints of any interest are how to handle firefox in the new world and default email client
<micahg> LLStarks: we'll probably have to upgrade thunderbird to 3.3 or later soon anyways
<BUGabundo> fta: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6gBBVR-l1Y
<LLStarks> wasn't chromium considered for default app? all i remember chris saying was that epiphany was off the table.
<Omega> It's not getting a separate session
<Omega> it's just going to be in the "default apps" session
<micahg> LLStarks: no, I proposed switching to a system webkit based browser, that's been tabled, Firefox is the default
<LLStarks> ah ok
<Omega> micahg: where did you propose that?
<micahg> Omega: that was the default web browser session
<Omega> I didn't read anything about a system webkit based browser
<micahg> Omega: that would be something like epiphany or midori
<Omega> what was the ratiole behind it if I may ask?
<micahg> Omega: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-April/002885.html
<Omega> Ah, that was you, I followed it, but forgot about it.
<BUGabundo> nite
<Omega> I'm going to start calling 11.10 ocelot, sounds cooler than oneiric.
<nic___> what security fixes were made in Thinderbird 3.1.10
<micahg> nic___: everything that affected Firefox 3.6.17: http://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/firefox36.html, I'll be releasing the update and publishing and advisory soon
<nic___> im asking about Thunderbird. I'm at 3.1.8 Thunderbird. The Ubuntu main repo hasn't updated to 3.1.10. I'm wondering why. Is there a security update I should be worried about getting?
<micahg> nic___: as I said, I'll be releasing the update shortly
<nic___> sorry. I thought you were only speaking to Firefox.
<micahg> nic___: the mozilla site hasn't updated the thunderbird advisrory list for this round yet :)
<nic___> just out of curiosity, does mozilla not updating the advisory affect whether or not ubuntu gets an udpate? or its not relevant?
<micahg> nic___: no, not relevant
<micahg> nic___: there's regression testing required before the update can be pushed to the archives, this is what it's waiting on and it's almost done
<nic___> oh. So it's making sure everything is stable and doesn't break anything. Cool. I was concerned I needed to be doing something to get the update. Thanks :)
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0.1 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Seamonkey 2.0.13 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.17 (8.04-10.10) Firefox 4.0.1 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.10 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
* fta changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 4.0.1 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Seamonkey 2.0.13 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.17 (8.04-10.10) Firefox 4.0.1 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.10 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<Fudge> hi is xulrunner- needed on a standard natty
<nic___> Is there a way to control the font size of Headers/Footers in Firefox and Thunderbird?  In Ubuntu, when printing, the headers/footers are always of large print. This problem doesn't occur in Windows.
<nic___> I have reduced the Print_Scaling but this does not affect the header/footer font size. Only the content on the page.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, there?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - what's up?
<chrisccoulson> do you have a few moments? i'm struggling with bug which appeared today :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: sure - not sure if I'll be any help, but try me.  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i'm looking at bug 777619
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 777619 in globalmenu-extension/1.0 "Unused empty menu bar" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777619
<chrisccoulson> basically, what is happening is that the observer (in JS) which moves the spinner from the menubar to the toolbar isn't firing when the menuservice comes online
<chrisccoulson> and it's because of the change in bug 767966
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 767966 in globalmenu-extension/trunk "globalmenu extension pollutes main window javascript scope" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767966
<chrisccoulson> but i can't figure out why :/
<m_conley> checking...
<chrisccoulson> i thought that maybe the observer might be getting garbage collected, but i tried saving it in global scope and it didn't make any difference
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, this is the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/0.1
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, and this is the change which breaks it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/0.1/revision/147
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: k - give me a few minutes
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i might have to disappear for a bit in a few moments. it's my daughters bath time
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, the weird thing is is that the equivalent code in firefox (to hide the "Show Menubar" option) is working fine :/
<chrisccoulson> so i don't know if i've just missed something really silly ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: just going to run it through my debugger, and see if I can figure out what's going on
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I think there's some kind of race condition going on here - after hooking in my debugger, the event fired just fine..
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: also, line 122 of thunderbirdMenu.js - should that be addEventListener("unload"?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yeah, I think that's the problem - you're accidentally shutting down your menuObserver
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, hah
<chrisccoulson> well spotted ;)
<chrisccoulson> i knew i could do with a second pair of eyes ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's the sort of obvious bug i didn't look at ;)
<chrisccoulson> thanks, will try that
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no worries. :D
<m_conley> glad I could help.
<chrisccoulson> it works :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> i owe you a beer!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: in Budapest! :D
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you use chromebug btw?
<m_conley> I do!  Though it seems to segfault on the newer builds of TB.  :/
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, which version are you using? i've got 1.8.0a2 here, but it doesn't seem to work in TB3.3
<m_conley> I was using 1.7.1b2 - and yeah, I've seen that 1.8.0a2 is broken
<m_conley> it's a really useful tool - it's pretty painful without it.  :p
<m_conley> so I miss it. :/
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-06
<jcastro> fta: do you have access to a windows machine? Chromium on windows has like dynamic playlists,
<jcastro> which we support but it's not as straightforward as editing a .desktop file
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, do you want to mark yourself as "participation essential" for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-mozilla-rapid-release-maintenance ? the scheduler will do the right thing then, and hopefully schedule the session on the says you are around :)
<fta> jcastro, no, no windows here. do you have a screenshot?
<jcastro> fta: http://download.cnet.com/8301-2007_4-10306679-12.html
<fta> jcastro, i'll talk to upstream. but the "fresh profile" entry is something i did only for ubuntu
<fta> jcastro, also, remember i no longer consider myself as the chromium maintainer
<jcastro> :)
<fta> jcastro, uhh http://laudecioliveira.org/blog/?p=303  i wish Natty had something like that from day 1
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: all tbird sessions and whatnot all set?
 * m_conley perks up
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, yeah, i think so
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, did you see my earlier message?
 * m_conley reads backlog
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: re: participation essential - just saw it.  Will do so right now.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, cool, thanks!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: done and done.  thanks for the heads up. :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, thanks. lets hope the scheduler will figure it out now :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-07
<magcius> apparently the firefox button was pushed to trunk half a year ago: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585370
<magcius> is there some flag that I have to punch
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 585370 in General "Implement the Firefox button on Linux" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<dreamon> Try to open a attached email pdf with Thunderbird. But could not be opend -> -r-------- 1 dreamon dreamon   31533 2011-05-07 11:48 RG280139821.pdf -> the saved rights seams to be the problem
<Dimmuxx> any ppa for aurora builds yet?
<chrisccoulson> no, we don't plan to at the moment
<fta> bug 778822
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 778822 in chromium-browser "11.0.696.57 -> 11.0.696.65" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778822
<micahg> hi fta, I noticed there was a new chromium update
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-08
<xjjk> Dimmuxx: no Ubuntu PPA… but Debian (who'd have thought) has Aurora debs: http://mozilla.debian.net/
<xjjk> they're branded Iceweasel instead of Firefox, though
<xjjk> I'm not sure why (they still are)
<micahg> xjjk: getting "Firefox" back into Debian is a release goal for wheezy I believe
<xjjk> micahg: right
<micahg> xjjk: also, we don't have the resources to maintain the aurora channel at the moment, we're aiming for trunk/beta/stable
<xjjk> but, I imagine someone had to forward-port the Iceweasel patches to FF4/Aurora in those builds
<xjjk> …and I'm not sure why that's still be done?
<micahg> xjjk: that's a question for glandium :)
 * micahg thought he blogged about it relatively recently
<xjjk> I don't recall reading anything other than it being planned for wheezy
<xjjk> I don't care about the branding so much as I do for user agent strings
 * xjjk wants people to know he's using Firefox
<Omega> micahg: I thought they couldn't because of the branding?
<micahg> Omega: http://glandium.org/blog/?p=1650
<Omega> Great news!
<xjjk> ehh I don't think any of Debian's builds have PGO
<xjjk> Ubuntu Mozilla Team's packaging is a bit better
<micahg> xjjk: we don't have PGO yet either AFAIK, glandium is literally working upstream on it :)
<xjjk> is there a wishlist thing I can vote for you guys to make Firefox Aurora builds?
<xjjk> micahg: you don't? I saw a bug saying it was enabled by default in natty
 * micahg goes to check
<xjjk> I also downloaded the sources myself and flipped it on by changing something in the packages rules file
<xjjk> using that build now
<xjjk> works great
<micahg> DEB_BUILD_PGO           ?= 0
<xjjk> yes, that
<micahg> xjjk: that means it's off by default :)
<xjjk> is that for the Daily PPA
<xjjk> or for natty?
<xjjk> I guess it's not on in the daily PPA?
<micahg> xjjk: off by default in dailies as well
<xjjk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/xulrunner/+bug/213708
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 213708 in xulrunner "Please compile Firefox with PGO optimizations" [Medium,Fix released]
<xjjk> havent checked whether it's actually on
<xjjk> when you flip that flag, building _does_ work, however
<micahg> xjjk: that's fixed upstream
<xjjk> ah
<xjjk> misread the bug
<micahg> xjjk: re aurora> right now we have 2 people doing all the work for the dailies, dev, and stable releases, we need help in order to provide more builds, this is also part of the reason why seamonkey is behind as well, if you know people that can test or rebase patches in a bzr branch for the daily builds, that could help, no promises though
<micahg> test is for Seamonkey
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-01
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, ok, i think i've found someone to fix https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=750637 for me ;)
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 750637 in Breakpad Integration "No XUL symbols in 12.0 on Linux" [Major,New: ]
<chrisccoulson> and it's fixed. which means i can actually upload symbols again :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-03
<kieppie> hi all. is anyone experiencing issues with installing lightning on the new release - 10.04?
<kieppie> 12.04
<micahg> kieppie: what issue are you seeing?
<kieppie> hi micahg - TB reports that there are not lightning plugins available compatible w TB 11.0.1
<micahg> kieppie: that should be 1.4.0
<micahg> oops, I meant 1.3.0
<kieppie> yea - but the plugin option show nothing. I'm looking for a way to manually install it, but installing .xpi doesn't seem as simple as before
<micahg> 1.3+build1-0ubuntu1, 12.0.1 with 1.4 should be coming soon
<micahg> kieppie: just install xul-ext-lightning
<kieppie> sweet. 1 mo' pls
<micahg> \o/ powerpc patch landed again
<kieppie> micahg: good stuff! that did the trick, thanks
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team:   Looking for help with Seamonkey | Build versions and testing status: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-mozillateam | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1 | Mailing List: http://is.gd/G0rbMs
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team:  Build versions and testing status: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-mozillateam | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1 | Mailing List: http://is.gd/G0rbMs
<BigRedS> Thunderbird keeps exiting, and simply running it in a terminal doesn't provide much of use. Is there some way I should run it to get better debugging output?
<BigRedS> Currently I'm getting this: http://pastebin.com/mMURV7s7
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-04
<Unit193> micahg: Can't remember who it was, but #ubuntu+1 was reopened for discussions of Quantal Quetzal in case you didn't already know. :/
<micahg> Unit193: I'm there ;)
<Unit193> Wasn't sure if the other looking was, but alright.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-05
<dupondje> anyone around here ?
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/3462415 daily built went stuck again
 * dupondje waves
<dupondje> nobody around ?
<FernandoMiguel> If you look at a clock and the time is 3:15, what is the angle between the hour and the minute hands? (The answer to this is not zero!)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-06
<jacobw> hi
<jacobw> what's the purpose of firefox-extensions on launchpad?
<jacobw> i'm trying to package an extension, i'm not sure where this project should fit in my proces
<jacobw> i'm trying to package the inverse sogo extensions, as far i know it hasn't been packaged before
<Dimmuxx> Are https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa built with gstreamer enabled?
<alex_mayorga> FernandoMiguel: 360
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: ping
<FernandoMiguel> alex_mayorga: ?
<FernandoMiguel> oh lol
<FernandoMiguel> π/24
<FernandoMiguel>  -i log(-1) / 24
<alex_mayorga> FernandoMiguel: So did I get it wrong? I think of angles in degrees most times, sorry =(
<FernandoMiguel> that would be 7.5º :D
<FernandoMiguel> not 360
<alex_mayorga> What busted the daily build_
<alex_mayorga> ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-04-29
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: ping
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: Seems like trunk crashed and burn https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa Would you be giving that robot "the talk" =)
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, yes and no ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-05-05
<jzuij> hello all, facebook "like" buttons cannot be clicked on firefox, whereas there is no problem with "join" button. does anyone have a suggestion to fix it?
<jzuij> looks like I'm not alone..here http://on.fb.me/10ct4kv, or here http://bit.ly/15lnWmv
<jzuij> it was reported on stackoverflow
<jzuij> awesome
<Unit193> I think you may be looking for #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<jzuij> thank you unit193..with a little help from you!
<jzuij> unit193, irc.mozilla.org is not listed in my chat client's server list. when I manually add it, it is not found
<jzuij> any suggestion how to access it?
<Unit193> /connect irc.mozilla.org    in the input line here.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-05-02
<sjw> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all is outdated since 10th of April because of build failures
<Unit193> Mhmm, sure is.  Dude that does them doesn't have a lot of spare time, so they tend to take a little to get fixed (or it's upstream's fault. ;) )
<sjw>  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all is outdated since 10th of April because of buil failures
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-05-02
<fishcooker> i've noticed that there is a thunderbird-trunk but after update ... i can't get the package
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-05-04
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> If there's anyone awake here I'd like to know why thunderbird-trunk is missing in the Daily PPA.
<Umeaboy> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa shows me that it should exist, but neither sudo apt-cache search thunderbird-trunk gives me a blank row.
<ricotz> Umeaboy, there is not successful build
<ricotz> I would suggest using https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/thunderbird-next/+packages
<Umeaboy> I was hoping to find a PPA adress to add.
<Umeaboy> However I use this now: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-next
<Umeaboy> Gotta go.
<Umeaboy> Take care.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-05-02
<brainwash> any idea why firefox-esr from the ppa uses ~/.cache/.mozilla/ (notice the second dot)?
<brainwash> is that a compile configuration?
<brainwash> this causes an issue when using firejail to lauch firefox-esr, because the mentioned cache path is not whitelisted
<brainwash> ricotz: ^
<ricotz> brainwash, this is not made on purpose and likely caused by nightly/esr specific upstream buildflags
<brainwash> ricotz: it's really odd. I've only switched to esr some days ago, so I don't know if that is a recent change.
<ricotz> I agree that of course is should be "~/.cache/mozilla/"
<brainwash> can you confirm this behavior? in case you test/use firefox-esr
<brainwash> I can easily work around it, but maybe it's worth to report it somewhere
<ricotz> yes, I confirmed it
<ricotz> (this happens with the nightly and esr builds)
<brainwash> ah. so, I'll ask in #nightly on the mozilla irc next
<brainwash> thanks
<ricotz> brainwash, let me know if you find a solution, I will take a look too
<ricotz> brainwash, I found the issue
<brainwash> ricotz: aha!
<brainwash> so, is upstream to blame?
<ricotz> brainwash, it is one to our buildflags which is only applied on nightly and esr
<brainwash> ok. glad that you've found the cause for this :)
<ricotz> thanks for noticing :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-05-04
<brainwash> ricotz: I can confirm that .cache/mozilla/firefox-esr is being used now
<brainwash> firejail still needs an extra whitelist though
<brainwash> https://github.com/netblue30/firejail/blob/master/etc/firefox.profile#L13
<brainwash> probably something that could be forwarded to the firejail dev
<brainwash> does nightly use firefox-nightly?
<brainwash> I assume that this is only a downstream tweak
<ricotz> brainwash, yes, it is -- to completely separate their user-space
<ricotz> it is "firefox-trunk"
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> I'll create a firejail issue then. there is probably no benefit in whitelisting .cache/mozilla/firefox explicitly instead of only .cache/mozilla
